# What Watch are you wearing today? Show us your Wrist Watch!



## Reds & Tops

A key element of Trad wear is the watch. Be it a vintage Timex on a grosgrain strap from Press, or a Sub on NATO - watches are a hallmark of a fully dressed man.

Therefore, I decided to start this thread. Forgive me if this is old news - I did a quick search of previous threads and nothing jumped to the top.

I kick it off - the brand is definitely Trad, even if the model is more McQueen:

https://img5.imageshack.us/i/photo57i.jpg/

Hamilton Khaki X-Wind Chrono

I look forward to seeing what all you fine gentlemen are sporting!


----------



## MDunle3199

*Great mug*

Love the Office Space mug. Did you complete your TPS report yet?


----------



## AAF-8AF

*I like this thread!*

Speedy today, and for a lot of days recently as it's my only bracelet watch for these humid times.









.
.


----------



## Nico01

Reds, that Hamilton is really nice, I've been considering getting one lately.

Heres mine, a Submariner lookalike on a homemade nylon strap; I can't stand bracelets in the summer.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

A Seiko diver most days.

A Hamilton Jazzmaster Tonneau others.


----------



## chiamdream

HMT "Pilot" from India via eBay on a knockoff black NATO.


----------



## MDunle3199

*Watch*

Rolex Submariner Date. Stainless Steel with black face. Engagement present from the now Mrs., so it's the only watch I ever really wear (except for a Timex when hiking)


----------



## smujd

Stainless Oyster Perpetual Datejust.


----------



## 35-Foxtrot

Vintage Seamaster, today with navy and gold band in lieu of green.


----------



## TweedyDon

Battered Seiko 5. A great watch, that now keeps time to almost within 5 minutes a day! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## KCKclassic

great-grandfathers omega seamaster. No pics since I am apparantly 100% inept with cameras.

It rides on a gold/silver bracelet, but I really want some nice straps from central watch....sigh....


----------



## DocD

Sorry, no pictures. I'm wearing my stainless steel Rolex submariner/date with the stainless steel bracelet. It's really my everyday watch due to it's versatility.

I'm personally not a big fan of the sub on a NATO band or strap.


----------



## oxford

*What Watch*

Sorry no pics, I wore my Rolex GMT Master 11 in Gold Stainless with Black dial today. Will be wearing it this evening when I go out to dinner also.


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr.

*utterly disposable*

Timex Camper on old olive strap


----------



## rl1856

My daily watch since 2003. I change the bands as often as I feel like.

Best,

Ross


----------



## Luis-F-S

Earlier a SS DJ with the Super Oyster bracelet. For dinner a Vacheron Constantin YG Historique Carre!


----------



## eagle2250

Today (and almost every day) it's a Tag Heuer, Link series chronometer, in stainless.


----------



## sowilson

SS Rolex GMT Master II, black face, Red/Black bezzle.


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr.

*my most expensive watch ~$50 circa 1996*

Casio Illuminator Chronograph on triple blue band that Central Watch no longer lists.








I'll spin the 24 hour hand to the right place next time I open it up.


----------



## Reds & Tops

Fantastic posts, guys. Truly a diverse and sharp grouping of timepieces!!

Today for me is more of the same - Hamilton Khaki X-Wind Chrono


----------



## StoryTroy

*Hamilton Lloyd XL Chrono*

My most-worn and most favorite timepiece.

Reds and Tops, that Khaki X-Wind is a honey.


----------



## fishertw

*Tag Heuer*

No pictures, but have been wearing Tag Heuer 2000 in gold and silver for 20+ years. Graduate degree present to myself.
Tom


----------



## Mike147

Baume & Mercier Malibu Chrono - Present to myself when I completed my active service in the US Army. Going strong 10+ years now with one routine maintenance...


----------



## GBR

One of my Omega Constellations.


----------



## TMMKC

A REALLY inexpensive rubber sports watch from Target. Hey, I worked out this morning and we just got back from the pool at the club. Do you think I'm going to wear a watch that's worth anything?:icon_smile_big:

Note: For those of you in the States who are looking for a nice, serviceable sports watch...go to Target. I'm not kidding. I think I'm on my third one in 10 years. For around $15, these things take a ton of abuse (running, working out, gardening, swimming, boating, etc.).


----------



## ds23pallas

1981 Heuer Monza:


----------



## Topsider

The one on the left.


----------



## Beresford

One of my weekend beaters:


----------



## gman-17

1940s Breitling and Horween Cordovan Band.


----------



## Reds & Tops

gman-17 said:


> 1940s Breitling and Horween Cordovan Band.


What is the best online purveyor of Horween bands?


----------



## Luis-F-S

Today; vintage Patek Ref 3514 in 18k with attached mesh bracelet, with the legendary 27-460 movement!


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Timex Easyreader.

_Fooling sorority girls into thinking I have a nice watch, via ribbon bands, since 2007._


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr.

*Oh look, Mickey is bashful*

Lorus Mickey Mouse watch circa 1993








... and this concludes the watches that I actually paid for.


----------



## eagle2250

Mike147 said:


> Baume & Mercier Malibu Chrono - Present to myself when I completed my active service in the US Army. Going strong 10+ years now with one routine maintenance...


Inspired by Mike147's post, it seems appropriate to put the Tag away for a day and pull out a 1960's vintage Hamilton mechanical, with the 24 hour military face. While the radio-active material that used to make it glow in the dark seems to have lost it's punch, the mechanical movement, after 40+ years, is working just fine. If it's made right the first time, it never has to be made again!


----------



## gman-17

Reds & Tops said:


> What is the best online purveyor of Horween bands?


R&T I purcahsed my Cordovan band from https://europelli.com/index.html

I believe they are all from Horween. I was very happy with the service. The reason I purchased from Europelli was that it was the only place I could find the narrow shell band. The old Breitlings are not big and they require a narrow band.


----------



## jht3

Daily beater: Casio on a Maratac Zulu band. I also have a rubber band and stainless bracelet for it, but this band gets the most use.










Dress up: inherited Bucherer; my father's everyday watch. I don't know much about except he picked it up in Geneva on his way home many many years ago


----------



## Topsider

Vietnam era Hamilton mil-spec (actual watch shown - seller's photo).


----------



## Bermuda

100$ Fossil stainless steel. Looks vintage but it's one year old


----------



## Luis-F-S

Today Sunday, Patek Ref 5080 the "dreaded" Neptune in stainless and black dial. I'll probably wear it a few days then back to the stainless Datejust.


----------



## Danny

Sorry to say I do not wear a watch. I can appreciate the idea, but have never found it comfortable...nor [in a cell phone world]...necessary. Lots of nice ones in this thread though.

I used to carry a pocket watch when I was younger, in high school. I have several nice pocket watches, perhaps I will post some of them sometime.

Danny


----------



## Cruiser

I'm wearing the same Seiko that I've worn every day for the past 25 years. It was a gift from my ex-wife and is the only watch that I own.










Cruiser


----------



## KCKclassic

Danny said:


> Sorry to say I do not wear a watch. I can appreciate the idea, but have never found it comfortable...nor [in a cell phone world]...necessary.
> 
> Danny


Some of my friends felt the same way. They asked why I bothered to wear a wristwatch in this day and age.

a.) I like it
b.) it was my great grandfathers, so there is a family connection

Also, it is quicker for me to glance at my wrist then pull my phone out of my pocket. I know this for a fact, since we all tried to see who was quickest on the draw... and I am now the "time-keeper" of the group.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Topsider,

I like that Hamilton. Mechanical I assume?


----------



## Topsider

AdamsSutherland said:


> I like that Hamilton. Mechanical I assume?


Yes, a manual winder.


----------



## Reds & Tops

I'm still camera-less for the moment, but today I'm wearing a Swiss Army day date on a blue & white strap.


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr.

*give the devil his due*

I see a lot of character in Cruiser's watch.


----------



## law_reb

This is my go to watch, I rotate ribbon straps.



Also wear my grandfathers 1960's Longines and a Seiko Auto my wife gave me as a wedding gift 13 years ago.


----------



## Beresford

*Hamilton Dodson today*


----------



## Moose Maclennan

*Yet Another Hamilton:*


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Cruiser and Chatsworth,
Love the Mickey watches, takes me back. Fits in well with Cruiser's iconoclastic image around here.

I'm wearing a junk store timex on a CW band while searching ebay for a Hambilton (esp a LLB one), and amazed at the price increases over the past couple years.

Kind of surprised I don't see more Swatches around here, the were the de rigor preppy accessory hen I was a lad.


----------



## Vik

Rolex GMT-Master II. The new one with the ceramic dial. Really useful when I travel.

Will post picture ASAP.


----------



## Moose Maclennan

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> ...Kind of surprised I don't see more Swatches around here, the were the de rigor preppy accessory hen I was a lad.


I liked those too, but the lugs tended to break. Still fancy a Swatch Automatic though, a fun watch.


----------



## THORVALD

*MALL Watch*

Art Deco style tank watch from Dakota Watch Company. Keeps time, looks cool & has fooled may people thinking its a real period watch. ALL for under $30.00


----------



## tantive4

Rolex 1675 (a GMT from '67).

I'd post pics, but my office blocks photobucket...


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Topsider said:


> Vietnam era Hamilton mil-spec (actual watch shown - seller's photo).


I bought one at the PX in 1979 and they were still making them!!

I'd like to get a modern Hamilton Khaki auto to replace it.

I miss it.


----------



## MickCollins1916

New to this thread...so, hello all!

Today: Rolex Submariner, 14060M.


----------



## Grundie

This is completely and utterly un-trad.

A Swatch with a built in pager that alerts me to server cluster status in the data centre of my company. It eats batteries like you would not believe.

I'll be wearing my Tissot PRS200 when I leave to go home though.


----------



## KennethB

Timex Easy Reader - white face, brown leather band. Same as it ever was. $27.00 at Target 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Topsider

MickCollins1916 said:


> Rolex Submariner, 14060M.


The non-date Sub is the "traddest" Sub.


----------



## Galt

Orivs Super Slim watch with Black CW band. Great slim watch to compliment a nylon or ribbon band. Back has my initials. I'll post a pic when I can.


----------



## dwintersgill

omega :aportnoy:speedmaster automatic


----------



## tantive4

Seiko Diver today on a grey NATO.


----------



## WillisGeigerFan

14K 1964 Accutron Spaceview Alpha on brown crocodile deployment strap.


----------



## MickCollins1916

Topsider said:


> The non-date Sub is the "traddest" Sub.


Thank you! Hey, I figure if it was cool when Connery wore it as Bond, it's right up my alley.

Today: Rolex SS Datejust 1601, Ca. 1971


----------



## Pitt 84

*Today's watch is....*

Bulova Marine Star, blue face & bezel...nice daily casual watch...fun to wear 

Pitt 84


----------



## Reds & Tops

Today, a Nautica (gasp) diver. Blue face, white strap. $100. I've gotten more compliments on this watch than any other I've ever owned.


----------



## tantive4

Rolex Oysterquartz 17000, the one in my avatar...


----------



## tantive4

Nice AK, I'm really starting to like the new models with the upgraded cases, bracelets, and dials.


----------



## tantive4

Reds & Tops said:


> Today, a Nautica (gasp) diver. Blue face, white strap. $100. I've gotten more compliments on this watch than any other I've ever owned.


My favorite watch was a two-tone Nautica chrono on a leather strap my parents gave me. Unfortunately it was stolen in College, which is what got me looking at watches in the first place. I've now spent way too much $ on watches since then!


----------



## Bartolo

This has been my daily wearer for a few months now:










I usually rotate watches so this will go back to the vault soon I suppose.


----------



## ds23pallas

Handed down Omega:


----------



## WouldaShoulda

ds23pallas said:


> Handed down Omega:


That's nice!!

The silver tone keeps it modern, so many were gold back in the day.


----------



## MickCollins1916

Going a little sporty today. Baume & Mercier Capeland S on rubber strap.


----------



## MickCollins1916

Today: Rolex SS DateJust 1601, Ca. 1971

__
https://flic.kr/p/3856432654


----------



## Joe Beamish

LOVE the Omega pictured above. Really perfect.


----------



## vintage68

Picked this up over the weekend in San Francisco. Love the Trad look of the Hamilton's. This one is the new automatic Jazzmaster Slim line. 40mm


----------



## WouldaShoulda

vintage68 said:


> Picked this up over the weekend in San Francisco. Love the Trad look of the Hamilton's. This one is the new automatic Jazzmaster Slim line. 40mm


Is it true they omitted a seconds hand on that model??

It looks great but I like the assurance the thing is running!!


----------



## Asterix

Panerai Luminor Marina


----------



## vintage68

WouldaShoulda said:


> Is it true they omitted a seconds hand on that model??
> 
> It looks great but I like the assurance the thing is running!!


Correct, the seconds hand was ommited. Funny, I don't really miss it though I thought I would.


----------



## SeptemberSun

Saint Honore Paris, Swiss Made Automatic. Tank case, palladium throughout...


----------



## waltj

My trusty Oris BC3

Love it love it love it.


----------



## aljazz

Georg Jensen chronometer. A beautiful piece of Scandinavian design, a development of the 1978 watch designed for the company by Henning Koppel, sculptor turned designer.


----------



## ds23pallas

My dad's old 1963 Heuer Carrera:


----------



## Vik

Patek World Timer - my favourite watch


----------



## joenobody0

I'm wearing a Rolex GMT Master II today, and most other days. I don't know if it's "Trad", but it sure is traditional!


----------



## Asterix

Tag Heuer MicroTimer


----------



## Carlton-Browne

Vik said:


> Patek World Timer - my favourite watch


I'm not surprised.

This for me today.


----------



## Beresford

Timex "Ingersoll."




I have mine on a Brooks Brothers red and off-white ribbon band.


----------



## MickCollins1916

Friday's timepiece: Baume & Mercier, William Baume collection, 18k rose gold on brown croc strap:


Today: Breitling SS chronomat evolution:


----------



## AAF-8AF

Dornbluth & Sohn 99.1 on shell cordovan strap.









.
.


----------



## Puritan

AAF-8AF said:


> Dornbluth & Sohn 99.1 on shell cordovan strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .


Beautiful timepiece there...


----------



## orange fury

Did not realize this thread existed :icon_smile_big:



Early/mid 1950's Hamilton Baxter: hand-wound 17 jewel movement, 10 kt gold filed case/18 kt markers, Hadley Roma Italian calfskin strap


----------



## carpetbagger

Today: Rolex Datejust 16234. Ivory Arab jubilee dial. 18k wg fluted bezel. Jubilee bracelet.


----------



## godan

I just came in from running, so I am wearing a Casio G-Shock, the GW-300 model, one of the first atomic solars. It shows both the stopwatch elapsed time and the time of day simultaneously. The official time transmitter is here in Ft. Collins, so it is always accurate. The push of a button will clearly illuminate the face in the dark. However much I love my Rolexes, neither of them has those qualities, nor are they powered by the sun. And, compared to "Dad's old Omega," G-Shocks cost less, require little or no maintenance, keep better time, have more useful features and are much more robust.


----------



## bd79cc

I'm into lightweight, inexpensive, easy-to-read watches nowadays. Today it's a with a Maratac MI-6 band.


----------



## stewartu

This one. A gift from a dear friend.


----------



## godan

bd79cc said:


> I'm into lightweight, inexpensive, easy-to-read watches nowadays. Today it's a with a Maratac MI-6 band.


The Navigator looks robust and practical. When more companies find a way into solar power, the competition will disturb the complacency of Casio, Citizen and Seiko, and better products should result.


----------



## orange fury

Graduation present to myself after my undergrad (9 months removed from grad school and still haven't bought a grad school gradution present to myself lol):





Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic: rose gold plated, 25 jewel automatic movement, original calf strap


----------



## bremersm

Orange Fury, I have the same watch in stainless steel with both a brown strap and black. With the black strap I wear it as my dress watch. 

Today I am wearing my newest and least Trad watch, a 2007 Tag Heuer Formula 1. It was on my wish list for a long time and I have finally pulled the trigger. 

For trad duty I have a 1967 Omega Seamaster, stainless with grey face. 

The Longines eidenza will probably be next on the list for me.


----------



## Semper Jeep

Seiko SBDX001 today while I do some desk diving.


----------



## 2010doran

KennethB said:


> Timex Easy Reader - white face, brown leather band. Same as it ever was. $27.00 at Target 2 weeks ago.


Same watch, but with the black leather and some grosgrain bands to swap in.


----------



## jimw

*Gruen*

My Gruen 'Precision' - for its time, probably the Oldsmobile of watchmaking, but its awfully accurate for a @55 year old automatic.


----------



## universitystripe

Same as most days in the Fall/Winter. My ~1960 Omega Seamaster with a seconds dial. I'll put it on a grosgrain band in late March or so.


----------



## sarakali

Older Pulsar (made by Seiko) with a J. Press strap. Elegant and classy if inexpensive.


----------



## Roycru

I have always worn Hamilton 992B watches. I have two, one in each color, Yellow and White.....


----------



## orange fury

Wenger Yacht Timer: stainless steel, original blue rubber strap, Swiss quartz movement


----------



## Uncle Bill

Went skiing today and wore Seiko SKX007 Diver with a G-10 NATO strap.


----------



## nibo

1990s rolex submariner. 



Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury

Late 1940's Hamilton Brandon CLD- 10 kt case/18 kt markers, hand wound movement, Hadley Roma strap

fun fact- this was one of the first water resistant watches on the market (not water proof though). The watch has a sealed case with an internal rubber gasket, hence the "CLD" in the name


----------



## tigerpac

An old picture but I'm wearing it today, I swear


----------



## RT-Bone

One of my two Darch watches - both won on eBay for $0.01each (+$10.99 shipping from outside US). Purchased so I could beat up and determine if I truly like wearing watches. I know that I do so can invest in a nicer piece when the time comes. 

Strap is from The Knottery. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury

tigerpac said:


> An old picture but I'm wearing it today, I swear


Consider me immensely jealous lol. Beautiful timepiece!


----------



## orange fury

Early/mid 1950's Benrus: 10 kt rolled gold plate, 17 jewel hand-wound movement, Speidel lizard strap (in dire need of replacement)


----------



## tigerpac

Thanks my friend. Quite a nice vintage you've got there yourself!



orange fury said:


> Consider me immensely jealous lol. Beautiful timepiece!


----------



## tigerpac

I went vintage myself today! 60's handwind Zenith.


----------



## dkoernert

RT-Bone said:


> One of my two Darch watches - both won on eBay for $0.01each (+$10.99 shipping from outside US). Purchased so I could beat up and determine if I truly like wearing watches. I know that I do so can invest in a nicer piece when the time comes.
> 
> Strap is from The Knottery.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a Darch myself. It will NOT die. It keeps time as well as my Hamilton quartz.

Wearing this Waltham I got from Ebay on a black stingray strap today. (old picture)


----------



## jeffsols

havent posted in a while, this seemed like a good way to re-enter! today is my japanese-made seiko scuba from seiyajapan on a (true) nato strap from some online vendor i don't recall (as opposed to the fake nato straps that are really just a plain, non-double-over, strap.


----------



## jimw

tigerpac said:


> View attachment 10307
> 
> 
> I went vintage myself today! 60's handwind Zenith.


Sweet. I've always liked Zenith watches. Enjoy!


----------



## Odin

MM300










Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury

Timex on NATO, for being the cheapest timepiece in my collection, I absolutely love this thing. Need to get more straps this spring though.


----------



## Captain America

love this thread


----------



## Pentheos

I nominate this thread for a sticky! I'd like to see it be kept active, like the clothing and shoes threads.


----------



## orange fury

^+1

not trad in the least, but what I wear every night when I work out:



Casio G-Shock DW6600C-1V. It's probably bulletproof.


----------



## kidcharlemange

I'm also a watch guy - great thread. I was wearing a beater Alpha GMT on a jubilee-style band. It was the first automatic watch I bought, and an inspiration for my grail - Rolex GMT Master II.


----------



## godan

Today, I wore a Rolex DateJust because my usual daily wear watch, an Explorer I, was along to be sent in for ritual cleansing. While in my favorite jewelers in Cherry Creek in Denver, I looked at the new Rolexes. The simplest model, with not even a date window, is now 40mm, up from 35mm in my day, and the out-the-door price is $8K with state tax, etc. BTW, I had also recently checked the prices of pre-owned versions of the two I have, and those who say Rolex value appreciates would seem to be correct in these two specifics.


----------



## nppridgefield

My Rolex DateJust.


----------



## dkoernert

All this Rolex talk has made me want one even more. I've been saving for a while (still got a ways to go) but my grail watch is the 50th anniversary submariner.


----------



## eagle2250

Rolex Air King, stainless, white dial, Arabic accent numerals...a very conservative, simple, and yet elegant design that does nothing but tell time...a Christmas gift to myself!


----------



## FLMike

My Datejust


----------



## godan

FLCracka said:


> My Datejust


Is that a newer, 40mm, model? Thanks.


----------



## orange fury

eagle2250 said:


> Rolex Air King, stainless, white dial, Arabic accent numerals...a very conservative, simple, and yet elegant design that does nothing but tell time...a Christmas gift to myself!


you certainly are generous to yourself lol. The Air King is actually one of my favorite Rolexes, I'm a huge fan of the conservative styling and have loved it whenever I've tried one on.

This is what I consider the pièce de résistance of my collection:





1928 Elgin- 14 kt white gold case, Hadley Roma burgundy strap, hand wound movement, blued hands, and one of the first watches to feature luminecscent numerals. It also has, IMHO, one of the most unique cases I've seen (with the hinged back).

I've owned this watch for 3 years, 2 of which it's spent in shops for repairs inherent to a 86 year old watch (as well as the difficulty in finding parts). I just got it back last night from a brother at my lodge who was working on it for the past three months to remedy what he termed "the worst case of magnetism (he'd) ever seen". Glad to have it back :icon_smile_big:


----------



## FLMike

godan said:


> Is that a newer, 40mm, model? Thanks.


It's newer, yes (4 yrs), but is 36mm. I don't really get this trend toward larger watches.


----------



## godan

FLCracka said:


> It's newer, yes (4 yrs), but is 36mm. I don't really get this trend toward larger watches.


Nor do I, with regard to "dress" watches - the kind I wear for business and in most social settings. However, I have come to appreciate the much larger Casio G-Shocks for outdoor activities, including pre-dawn runs in an urban setting and back country skiing. The various combinations of clear digits, stopwatches, countdown timers, vibration alarms and other features are useful. The solar power is reliable, and the "atomic" setting is transmitted from a tower near my home. I would be delighted to see some of these features in a smaller watch, with a more restrained design.


----------



## Uncle Bill

. Today's watch is a mid 1960s Omega Seamaster Deville.


----------



## orange fury

Uncle Bill said:


> Today's watch is a mid 1960s Omega Seamaster Deville.


LOVE the old Seamasters and Constellations, quintessential dress watches IMHO. Very nice!


----------



## Uncle Bill

orange fury said:


> LOVE the old Seamasters and Constellations, quintessential dress watches IMHO. Very nice!


It's my one and only dress watch in my collection, the rest are divers.


----------



## wwilson

Basic rig from the other day...


----------



## tigerpac

Omega Aqua Terra 8500 for this slushy Friday.


----------



## Semper Jeep

It's Tuna Time!


----------



## Uncle Bill

Wearing my Helson Skin Diver today which is tribute to the Blancpain 50 Fathoms worn by early SEAL teams in the 1960s.


----------



## rsgordon

Uncle Bill said:


> It's my one and only dress watch in my collection, the rest are divers.


When that is your one and only I would guess staying faithful is easy.


----------



## Uncle Bill

Yup, pretty easy.


----------



## Ruff_Dog

A Citizen Eco-Drive. The model AU1040, to be exact.


----------



## eagle2250

orange fury said:


> you certainly are generous to yourself lol. The Air King is actually one of my favorite Rolexes, I'm a huge fan of the conservative styling and have loved it whenever I've tried one on.
> .....................................................................
> .......


LOL. Indeed, it is good to be the real Santa Clause...that makes it easier to be sure to find yourself on the list of good boys and girls, each year! 

PS: Your vintage Elgin is quite the special timepiece....much more than just another watch. It comes with a history and it's own melange of idiosyncrasies, that only become apparent over time. May you long enjoy that watch and wear it in good health! I've been looking for just the right vintage retangular wristwatch (preferably a Hamilton) for a couple of years now. Would also like to pick up another 1950's/1960's era mechanical Hamilton Field Watch, if I could locate a NIB old stock piece. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Odin

Bronzo



Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruff_Dog

Semper Jeep said:


> It's Tuna Time!


Wow! Sick watch.


----------



## dkoernert

Snagged this on eBay for $25. Very happy with it so far, it looks like it will be a nice knockaround watch.


----------



## kidcharlemange

dkoernert said:


> Snagged this on eBay for $25. Very happy with it so far, it looks like it will be a nice knockaround watch.


That is the most unique (and excellent) NATO strap I've ever seen!


----------



## dkoernert

Thanks! A friend of mine found a couple of them in a lot on eBay and gave me one a few years back. I've never seen another one.


----------



## Odin

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury

Well played Odin! A couple years back I purchased a knockoff Panerai to try out and see if I liked the size enough to possibly purchase one down the road. At this point in my life there's a few others I'd buy in that price range, but maybe at some point. Still love the look and history though.


----------



## dkoernert

Beautiful Panerai Odin.


----------



## Lord Elgin

Wearing my vintage Longines (yeasterday, to be honest).


----------



## Puritan

Odin said:


> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


 Handsome watch there my friend.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

Lord Elgin said:


> Wearing my vintage Longines (yeasterday, to be honest).


Very nice, very classic.


----------



## hsc89

First time trying to post a pic - hope it works!


----------



## tigerpac

Casual monday today


----------



## CM Wolff




----------



## kidcharlemange

Breitling Colt Chrono today.


__
https://flic.kr/p/7463986372


----------



## Captain America

Seiko 7002 Diver on a Bond NATO. Manly, yes, but it works for me. Hey, I like, too, the LL Bean field watch above.


----------



## tigerpac

LL Bean makes automatic watches? Or am I reading that wrong. Has a nice design


----------



## hsc89

It's actually a Hamilton - they made the field watches for Bean for several years. There were three different versions available through the 80s and very early 90s - a mechanical, an automatic and a quartz. At different times I had one of each and actually just found both the auto and the quartz recently while going through some boxes at my late mother's house. Even found the original packing ticket from Bean for the auto.


----------



## tigerpac

Ah very cool - enjoy it!


----------



## Lord Elgin




----------



## SCsailor

Submariner, 16610. It pairs well with my BB khakis and university striped shirt.


----------



## tigerpac

+1! Very nice!



Lord Elgin said:


>


----------



## tigerpac

Omega Aqua Terra 8500


----------



## orange fury

tigerpac said:


> Omega Aqua Terra 8500


Very nice! I love the aqua terra and would love to own one, but every time I see one the Jimmy Buffet song "It's Five O Clock Somewhere" starts playing in my head, because to my eye all the markers look like Roman numeral fives lol


----------



## TradThrifter

orange fury said:


> Very nice! I love the aqua terra and would love to own one, but every time I see one the Jimmy Buffet song "It's Five O Clock Somewhere" starts playing in my head, because to my eye all the markers look like Roman numeral fives lol


The Aqua Terra is definitely my favorite thing from Omega. Beautiful piece Tiger.


----------



## tigerpac

Thank you gentlemen - the future mrs. just got the ladies two-tone Aqua Terra with a black dial, another very nice example of this watch indeed!


----------



## Pentheos

tigerpac said:


> An old picture but I'm wearing it today, I swear


That's a $25,000 watch, right?


----------



## tigerpac

Not quite, 15k, it's stainless steel



Pentheos said:


> That's a $25,000 watch, right?


----------



## Blunderact

This one today.




Blunderact


----------



## Lord Elgin

Cheating a bit....this was last week (and still winter over here)


----------



## prospero1b

Jaeger-LeCoultre Reverso


----------



## Lord Elgin

Prospero: that is one of the most classic and beatiful watches, ever.


----------



## Pentheos

So many 1%-ers in this thread. $15k here, $20K there.


----------



## Lord Elgin

Pentheos said:


> So many 1%-ers in this thread. $15k here, $20K there.


A very nice, good quality and fabulously trad vintage watch can be picked up for $ 200-300, for a 50's or 60's Omega you need to double that, and there are few watches classier than a vintage Seamaster or Constellation - all price ranges considered! (ok, I'm partial to vintage watches)


----------



## Takai

Lord Elgin said:


> A very nice, good quality and fabulously trad vintage watch can be picked up for $ 200-300, for a 50's or 60's Omega you need to double that, and there are few watches classier than a vintage Seamaster or Constellation - all price ranges considered! (ok, I'm partial to vintage watches)


Agreed, I have had my eyes on a nice vintage Seamaster for quite a while, though my eye has been pulled off toward Max Bill land for the past year or so.


----------



## Fiddlermatt

Takai said:


> Agreed, I have had my eyes on a nice vintage Seamaster for quite a while, though my eye has been pulled off toward Max Bill land for the past year or so.


I have a 1949 Seamaster (first year they were built) and it's a solid a beautiful piece. I would try for at least a 1953+ plus model as they won't have the blocked rotor that the earlier models were saddled with.


----------



## Pentheos

Lord Elgin said:


> A very nice, good quality and fabulously trad vintage watch can be picked up for $ 200-300, for a 50's or 60's Omega you need to double that, and there are few watches classier than a vintage Seamaster or Constellation - all price ranges considered! (ok, I'm partial to vintage watches)


I know. I'm partial to the better Seikos myself at least in part because they fly under the radar. You can get awfully nice Seikos for $300 or much less.

Thief: "Give me your watch."
Me: "It's just a Seiko."
Thief: "Oh, ok, nevermind. Sorry for bothering you. Have a nice day."

My comment was not about the guys with an Omega or Rolex.


----------



## tigerpac

^ Seiko is a great brand. 

The Grand Seiko's have to be one of the most under-appreciated high end watch brands out there.


----------



## tigerpac

There's just something about a Reverso... beautiful



prospero1b said:


> Jaeger-LeCoultre Reverso


----------



## Lord Elgin

Fiddlermatt said:


> I would try for at least a 1953+ plus model as they won't have the blocked rotor that the earlier models were saddled with.


I know....! 

(or, in fact, I didn't know but apparently was lucky)


----------



## Lord Elgin

tigerpac said:


> ^ Seiko is a great brand.
> 
> The Grand Seiko's have to be one of the most under-appreciated high end watch brands out there.


I have no experience but I've heard the same. In the end it's about how accurate the watch is, how long is the power reserve and how long they run fine without major overhaul. And I hear the Grand Seiko's fare well in that race. But I must admit I am partial to brands and am appealed byt them. Omega, Longines, Heuer and Lecoultre for me, please.


----------



## orange fury

Prosperous, the Reverso is one of my favorite watches ever, very very nice!

In a much different price range:



Seiko orange monster, imho one of the best dive watches ever


----------



## tigerpac

Nice - I'm a big orange dive watch fan myself, wearing the orange bezel orange number planet ocean right now!


----------



## orange fury

tigerpac said:


> Nice - I'm a big orange dive watch fan myself, wearing the orange bezel orange number planet ocean right now!


I love orange dive watches, partially since my alma mater's main color is orange lol. While on the subject of iconic orange watches, a mini grail for me is the Doxa Sub750T.

I also love that orange bezel PO, I bought a Wenger quartz a couple years back that had the same orange bezel/black face combo because I liked it the look of the PO so much (the Wenger was only around $120 though, significantly below the Omega price range lol)


----------



## tigerpac

Watches are my weakness.... my wallet hates them because they steel all my money lol

I thought orange would be a hard color to fit into outfits but it works with a surprisingly wide range of colors.


----------



## Odradek

orange fury said:


> Prosperous, the Reverso is one of my favorite watches ever, very very nice!
> 
> In a much different price range:
> 
> Seiko orange monster, imho one of the best dive watches ever


In a much different price range again...
Takes a licking and keeps on ticking.









Originally bought for the cool "Indiglo" feature, which is invaluable when you have small babies who wake a lot at night, but now I just like the simplicity of it.
Now on my second one of these. Needed a new strap and a battery at the same time and it was the same price to get a new watch.

Have a nice Seiko which I haven't worn in ages. Must resurrect that one.


----------



## orange fury

tigerpac said:


> Watches are my weakness.... my wallet hates them because they steel all my money lol
> 
> I thought orange would be a hard color to fit into outfits but it works with a surprisingly wide range of colors.


Lol same with me. When we were dating, my wife didn't like that I collected watches, until I bought her a diamond bezel Bulova and a Bulova with Swarovski crystals set in the bracelet. She didn't mind as much after that lol. I haven't purchased anything recently, but I'm hoping within the next year to purchase the Tissot Le Locle automatic chronograph (rose gold/black face/brown strap). ~$1,500, so a little bit outside of my range of affordability right now, but I may sell off some of my less worn pieces to fund it.

The key for me to wearing something as obnoxious as an orange watch is understanding it's casual nature. I primarily wear mine when I'm wearing shades of blue, and usually with something like a golf polo. I'm wearing my Seiko OM today with a navy Nike company polo and khaki Dockers, but I wouldn't even look at it if I was wearing something like a sportcoat and tie.


----------



## orange fury

Odradek said:


> In a much different price range again...
> Takes a licking and keeps on ticking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally bought for the cool "Indiglo" feature, which is invaluable when you have small babies who wake a lot at night, but now I just like the simplicity of it.
> Now on my second one of these. Needed a new strap and a battery at the same time and it was the same price to get a new watch.
> 
> Have a nice Seiko which I haven't worn in ages. Must resurrect that one.


I like the indigo on mine far more than I thought I would, but I love how well the watch works with NATO straps. My timex gets significant wear casually in the summer.


----------



## tigerpac

It can be done with just the right casual suit/sportcoat... if you can fit it under your cuff lol!

wearing the Blancpain today... (early wedding gift from the future Mrs) I could stare at it all day, and the watch isn't bad either!


----------



## orange fury

Lord Elgin said:


> Cheating a bit....this was last week (and still winter over here)


Can't believe I didn't notice this post earlier, that is a beautiful Heuer! Would you happen to know the age or have any full shots of it?


----------



## orange fury

tigerpac said:


> It can be done with just the right casual suit/sportcoat... if you can fit it under your cuff lol!
> 
> wearing the Blancpain today... (*early wedding gift from the future Mrs*) I could stare at it all day, and the watch isn't bad either!


I suddenly have a very high opinion of the future Mrs. Tigerpac's taste in timepieces lol


----------



## TradThrifter

This is my daily. I'm not a collector, more of a wear for a while..get bored then sell it for the next one. I'm thinking my next piece will more than likely be a Hamilton Khaki or an Oris Pointer Date. This all depends on how much money I make this year lol.


----------



## SammyH

I like vintage watches. This is my grandfathers Wittnauer (from the 1940s)








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## tigerpac

Very cool vintage - love that you're keeping it in the family!


----------



## Takai

Seiko 7006-8007 on the wrong wrist because I couldnt get a good shot on my proper one.

Also for some reason lately a couple of my friends at brooks brothers, and even my seamstress, all of whom have seen this watch before, think it's "My new Rolex."

Edit: Almost forgot about the pocket watch that lives in that tweed
 c. 1904 Elgin

And these are going to the watch shop to see what can be done with them tomorrow.


Seiko M99 Sea lion Weekdater Auto- 30J
Bulova c1957 Auto
Buren 25j Auto


----------



## Lord Elgin

orange fury said:


> Can't believe I didn't notice this post earlier, that is a beautiful Heuer! Would you happen to know the age or have any full shots of it?


Thanks! I prefer to wear my watches rather discreetly 

It's a Carrera from around 1971-1973. I bought it about three years ago and needed only to do some cleaning on the case and have the glass changed.


----------



## sskim3

WOW! that is a gorgeous watch!



Lord Elgin said:


> Thanks! I prefer to wear my watches rather discreetly
> 
> It's a Carrera from around 1971-1973. I bought it about three years ago and needed only to do some cleaning on the case and have the glass changed.


----------



## ClothesJunkie

Prospero, that is my grail watch. Just beautiful.....


----------



## L-feld

Recently resurrected this old Longines that I inherited from my father. I haven't had a chance to open the caseback and check the movement, but I believe this is a Lyre from the 70's.



Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


----------



## Lord Elgin

Takai said:


> Edit: Almost forgot about the pocket watch that lives in that tweed
> c. 1904 Elgin


If someone were to casually check the time by pulling a pocket watch out from the breast pocket of his jacket, I would stop whatever else I was doing and just take time to appreciate the fact.


----------



## orange fury

Ive posted this before several pages back, but while we're on the topic of vintage watches, what I'm wearing today:


mid/late 1950's Hamilton Baxter


----------



## tigerpac

A good day for vintages indeed!

Omega Seamaster circa 1956, 501 calibre, on #8 shell cordovan strap


----------



## SammyH

Excellent vintage watches gentlemen! 

@tigerpac, that's a lovely omega. Now dear sir, where on earth did you find a shell cordovan band?


----------



## Lord Elgin

More on the vintage topic, this is what I wore today:

Universal Geneve Polerouter


----------



## tigerpac

Thank you my friend!

This a Fluco brand strap (German based but they use good old American Horween shell) they are available on Amazon, like apparently everything else lol.

Also I know Ashland Leather makes shell watch bands, I've had very good experiences with that maker but haven't tried one of their straps yet.

Cheers!


----------



## Lord Elgin

Yesterday was a good day on this thread!  Vintage watches provide the perfect complement to the trad look. 

For those interested in vintage watches and how the different brands were valued about 65 years ago, below is a link to a Consumer Reports article on watches and watch manufacturers from 1949. On page 6 is a (subjective) listing of watch brands according to "estimated order of merit"

It's interesting to note that many watches which today have a great brand value and are desired by collectors, weren't seen that superior in the old days. For example Omega is being ranked just below Gruen and Hamilton. I guess that reflects the quality (or perceived quality) of the watches made in the late 40's and as such offer also good guidelines when looking for a vintage watch from that period.


----------



## eagle2250

Today it's a Tag Heuer Link Series, cut from a solid block of stainless steel and looking wholly suitable for hammering a ten penny nail in a plank of wood. But alas, looks can be deceiving. The watch may be indestructible, the stainless steel bracelet is it's Achilles heel! So far I've replaced the bad twice and had it repaired three additional times, in the aggregate, spending more for such repairs than I paid for the watch originally. That's frustrating, but not as frustrating as Tag Heuers recent centralization of their maintenance operations in the US. Prior to the most recent repair, my local jeweler was an authorized repair facility for Tag. This last time the watch had to be sent to Tag's repair facility in New Jersey. The process began on 28 December 2013 and I just received my repaired watch/band back last Thursday, 6 March 2014. Nine weeks to repair the clasp on a watch bracelet? IMHO that simply does not constitute acceptably good service! I expressed my dissatisfaction to Tag but doubt I will hear any positive results of that effort. 

Any other experiences or opinions regarding Tag's revised approach to providing maintenance services to it's US customers?


----------



## SammyH

Lord Elgin said:


> Vintage watches provide the perfect complement to the trad look.


I emphatically agree with this^


----------



## TradThrifter

eagle2250 said:


> Today it's a Tag Heuer Link Series, cut from a solid block of stainless steel and looking wholly suitable for hammering a ten penny nail in a plank of wood. But alas, looks can be deceiving. The watch may be indestructible, the stainless steel bracelet is it's Achilles heel! So far I've replaced the bad twice and had it repaired three additional times, in the aggregate, spending more for such repairs than I paid for the watch originally. That's frustrating, but not as frustrating as Tag Heuers recent centralization of their maintenance operations in the US. Prior to the most recent repair, my local jeweler was an authorized repair facility for Tag. This last time the watch had to be sent to Tag's repair facility in New Jersey. The process began on 28 December 2013 and I just received my repaired watch/band back last Thursday, 6 March 2014. Nine weeks to repair the clasp on a watch bracelet? IMHO that simply does not constitute acceptably good service! I expressed my dissatisfaction to Tag but doubt I will hear any positive results of that effort.
> 
> Any other experiences or opinions regarding Tag's revised approach to providing maintenance services to it's US customers?


How long have you had it? That seems like a lot of trouble.


----------



## eagle2250

^^As I recall, I purchased the watch in January 2002. It was purchased new, so it's been in service 12 years, at this point. The problems have never been with the time piece but rather with the bracelet! It just does not hold up well under regular, heavy use.


----------



## orange fury

Today's piece: 1928 Elgin-


----------



## orange fury

Lord Elgin said:


> Yesterday was a good day on this thread!  Vintage watches provide the perfect complement to the trad look.
> 
> It's interesting to note that many watches which today have a great brand value and are desired by collectors, weren't seen that superior in the old days. For example Omega is being ranked just below Gruen and Hamilton. I guess that reflects the quality (or perceived quality) of the watches made in the late 40's and as such offer also good guidelines when looking for a vintage watch from that period.


+1 on the statement about vintage watches/trad aesthetic

per the Gruen/Hamilton statement: I love my two hamilton a from that time period, and I would love to get my hands on a Gruen Curvex from that era


----------



## Lord Elgin

orange fury said:


> +1 on the statement about vintage watches/trad aesthetic
> 
> per the Gruen/Hamilton statement: I love my two hamilton a from that time period, and I would love to get my hands on a Gruen Curvex from that era


A very nice and well preserved Elgin you have there, and the Hamilton as well and both with a perfectly matching band! I have a Gruen Veri-Thin from the 40's and qualitywise (= run-time, accuracy, looks & materials) it's at least on the same level as my Longines and Omega watches from the same decade. But since watches that old tend to be smallish in size, it takes an acquired (and good!) taste to truely appreciate and wear them


----------



## SammyH

Lord Elgin said:


> But since watches that old tend to be smallish in size, it takes an acquired (and good!) taste to truely appreciate and wear them


I rather like this about them - not so showy.


----------



## orange fury

Lord Elgin said:


> But since watches that old tend to be smallish in size, it takes an acquired (and good!) taste to truely appreciate and wear them


Thank you for the kind words! It is a bit of an acquired taste (especially with how small my 1940s Benrus piece is), but one that ultimately makes for a much more elegant and understated look IMHO.


----------



## L-feld

orange fury said:


> Thank you for the kind words! It is a bit of an acquired taste (especially with how small my 1940s Benrus piece is), but one that ultimately makes for a much more elegant and understated look IMHO.


Agreed, although it depends how your eye is trained. My Longines is my largest watch, coming in at a 36mm case and 19mm lugs. Even so, it looks almost clunky next to my Elgin Shockmaster, which has a 30mm case and 16mm lugs.

People have asked me if the Elgin is a woman's watch.


----------



## orange fury

L-feld said:


> Agreed, although it depends how your eye is trained. My Longines is my largest watch, coming in at a 36mm case and 19mm lugs. Even so, it looks almost clunky next to my Elgin Shockmaster, which has a 30mm case and 16mm lugs.
> 
> People have asked me if the Elgin is a woman's watch.


Another factor when dealing with size (or, more accurately, perception of size) is the ratio of face size to bezel size an the cleanliness of the face. I've seen relatively small watches with no complications that wear much larger than bigger watches with several complications because they're all face with relatively little bezel. Then there's some that are just plain small lol:



also, pics of the shockmaster!


----------



## Fading Fast

L-feld said:


> Agreed, although it depends how your eye is trained. My Longines is my largest watch, coming in at a 36mm case and 19mm lugs. Even so, it looks almost clunky next to my Elgin Shockmaster, which has a 30mm case and 16mm lugs.
> 
> People have asked me if the Elgin is a woman's watch.


I find it odd that while today's aesthetic in clothes - pants, suits, shirts, etc. - is super skinny, supper tight, narrow lapels, narrow ties - the opposite has happened with watches. The current fashion seems to be for these Leviathan watches that look out of scale to the rest of the aesthetic. I'm not arguing whether the modern aesthetic is good or not (okay, I think it's gone too far), but regardless, it seems that having the watches move the other way is inconsistent and stylistically jarring. I have several vintage watches that are in the high 20mm to low 30mms that I think look harmonious with the clothes - their size makes sense vis-a-vis the clothes.

And Orange Fury, you have an awesome watch collection.


----------



## L-feld

orange fury said:


> Another factor when dealing with size (or, more accurately, perception of size) is the ratio of face size to bezel size an the cleanliness of the face. I've seen relatively small watches with no complications that wear much larger than bigger watches with several complications because they're all face with relatively little bezel. Then there's some that are just plain small lol:
> 
> 
> 
> also, pics of the shockmaster!


----------



## orange fury

Very, very nice L-feld! I love the lugs and crown.

I need to get a round faced vintage watch, all I have in my collection are tanks and a tonneau. Maybe an Omega Constellation should be in my future...


----------



## Takai

Recieved some wonderful news last night that the bulova I posted earlier will be reasonable to restore, and it will be a wonderful addition to the collection of daily wears. Would any of you have any suggestins as to a good place to have dials restored, or replaced? My watchmaker quoted me 125-150 to restore the dial alone, which is a bit much for me right now.
Also this morning I went to drop something in the graveyard, and heard ticking, and unearthed a Waltham c60's selfwinder that had decided to start working again, I wound it a bit, and it seemed to keep time fairly well; it is however missing its second hand.


----------



## tigerpac

More great watches gentlemen. 

I love the charm of a good vintage, but wish all of mine were 38-40 mm instead of 35-36 mm! But I'm 6'1'' 220 lbs so I need a decent sized (read: not huge) watch.


----------



## tigerpac

Excellent choice! Do A LOT of research on the connies before pulling the trigger though. It is it's own world, tons of very passionate connie collectors out there.



orange fury said:


> Very, very nice L-feld! I love the lugs and crown.
> 
> I need to get a round faced vintage watch, all I have in my collection are tanks and a tonneau. Maybe an Omega Constellation should be in my future...


----------



## hsc89

tigerpac said:


> Excellent choice! Do A LOT of research on the connies before pulling the trigger though. It is it's own world, tons of very passionate connie collectors out there.


I second this regarding vintage Connies as well as other Omegas from the '50s and '60s. There are a lot of them available out there on the secondary market but an incredibly large number of them are cobbled together with incorrect parts. While it may not seem like that big of a deal (because they generally have been repaired/refurbished using still-widely-available genuine Omega parts), the first time you run into a WIS/collector of that particular model they will likely point out to you that your otherwise beautiful Constellation or Seamaster has the wrong crown or handset


----------



## SammyH

Fading Fast said:


> I find it odd that while today's aesthetic in clothes - pants, suits, shirts, etc. - is super skinny, supper tight, narrow lapels, narrow ties - the opposite has happened with watches. The current fashion seems to be for these Leviathan watches that look out of scale to the rest of the aesthetic. I'm not arguing whether the modern aesthetic is good or not (okay, I think it's gone too far), but regardless, it seems that having the watches move the other way is inconsistent and stylistically jarring. I have several vintage watches that are in the high 20mm to low 30mms that I think look harmonious with the clothes - their size makes sense vis-a-vis the clothes..


Stellar observation - and very true. It's one of those very obvious facts that we don't notice in a way because it's all around us. Strange, that.


----------



## Takai

My guilty pleasure watch today


It's not the prettiest or most expensive, but for some reason I just love it. Might wind up re-plating the case and getting the dial redone on it at some point.


----------



## Annette

You are right! Modernity shrunk our clothes and inflated our watches. Today, I am sporting my favorite watch, a vintage women's Tag Heuer F1. I enjoy watches with smaller dials and the look is more pleasing!


----------



## Lord Elgin

hsc89 said:


> I second this regarding vintage Connies as well as other Omegas from the '50s and '60s. There are a lot of them available out there on the secondary market but an incredibly large number of them are cobbled together with incorrect parts. While it may not seem like that big of a deal (because they generally have been repaired/refurbished using still-widely-available genuine Omega parts), the first time you run into a WIS/collector of that particular model they will likely point out to you that your otherwise beautiful Constellation or Seamaster has the wrong crown or handset


So true.

I have a Connie from ca. 1968 and a Seamaster from the early 50's. They are genuine and all-original all right ("all original" not meaning that every single part is from the original assembly, of course some parts are replaced when serviced) but thanks to the "first buy the seller" principle I tend to stick with. There are some compreehnsive good websites for learning how to spot a non-original set-up or a downright fake from the real thing, but in many cases that would be equivalent to being able to recognize the maker, model and last of a vintage wingtip shoe based on its medallion 

My vintage Omegas:


----------



## Lord Elgin

Lord Elgin said:


> I know....!
> 
> (or, in fact, I didn't know but apparently was lucky)


Quoting myself here, but I don't know what I was thinking when replying to this. I had never heard the "blocked rotor" term before and thought it was just something related to 1949 models, but only now I realized that what *Fiddlermatt* meant was what I know as "bumper rotor". Sorry, it's just my English, I didn't get the meaning at first. Of course my watch is also a blocked rotor / bumper model! But I haven't found any reason to avoid them. The only thing you really notice about them is the "bumping" sound when wearing the watch. The rotor doesn't rotate freely 360 degrees but is constricted to a 270 degrees movement and it "hammers" the winding system as your hand moves. I actually quite enjoy the sound and the feel on your wrist!


----------



## Lord Elgin

Takai said:


> Recieved some wonderful news last night that the bulova I posted earlier will be reasonable to restore, and it will be a wonderful addition to the collection of daily wears. Would any of you have any suggestins as to a good place to have dials restored, or replaced? My watchmaker quoted me 125-150 to restore the dial alone, which is a bit much for me right now.


Based on the pic I wouldn't do anything with the dial of the Bulova. It's a matter of taste of course, but nothing wrong with some age and patina. What I could suggest is to have the glass replaced, that could make a big difference and cost much less. You could also carefully clean and polish the case with the aid of a q-tip and mild detergent (tiny bit of toothpaste mixed with water, for example). The watch will look very different after that.


----------



## L-feld

Ugh, got some bad news today. I had dug my grandfather's 1930's Elgin gold tank (complete with his childhood address engraved on the back) out of storage and taken it to get spiffed up. Amongst others issues, the mainspring needs to be replaced, and the jeweler is having a hard time finding the part. Total repairs are going to cost $470, which is significantly more than the value of the watch.

But then again, I guess you can't put a price on memories, right?


----------



## SammyH

if it were my grandfather's I'd fix it - the "what-other-people-think-it's-worth price" is of little consequence.


----------



## orange fury

Lord Elgin said:


> Based on the pic I wouldn't do anything with the dial of the Bulova. It's a matter of taste of course, but nothing wrong with some age and patina. What I could suggest is to have the glass replaced, that could make a big difference and cost much less. You could also carefully clean and polish the case with the aid of a q-tip and mild detergent (tiny bit of toothpaste mixed with water, for example). The watch will look very different after that.


+1 to all of this. If you choose to do a full dial restoration job, the price you were quoted is actually pretty reasonable, I'm not sure I would trust the quality of work for an intricate job like that if the price were much lower



SammyH said:


> if it were my grandfather's I'd fix it - the "what-other-people-think-it's-worth price" is of little consequence.


+1, I have my great-grandfather's 1902 Illinois Watch Co pocket watch from his time on the railroad, it is fairly rare in and of itself, but because of the nostalgia factor and family history (passed down to my grandfather, he had all daughters so my grandmother have it to me as the next male in line), I would pay whatever it took to repair it if need be.

EDIT: found a picture of said pocket watch, actually. Since I haven't posted it here yet:





My great-grandfather and grandfather's 1902 Illinois Watch Co pocket watch, my understanding is that only around 2,000 of this particular configuration were produced. I believe it was re-cased at some point in the 1920s, but that doesn't diminish it's value for me.


----------



## Fiddlermatt

Lord Elgin said:


> Quoting myself here, but I don't know what I was thinking when replying to this. I had never heard the "blocked rotor" term before and thought it was just something related to 1949 models, but only now I realized that what *Fiddlermatt* meant was what I know as "bumper rotor". Sorry, it's just my English, I didn't get the meaning at first. Of course my watch is also a blocked rotor / bumper model! But I haven't found any reason to avoid them. The only thing you really notice about them is the "bumping" sound when wearing the watch. The rotor doesn't rotate freely 360 degrees but is constricted to a 270 degrees movement and it "hammers" the winding system as your hand moves. I actually quite enjoy the sound and the feel on your wrist!


Some people claim that blocked rotors are less efficient and don't stay wound as long. It isn't a huge deal, but If had my druthers I'd prefer a un-blocked rotor. Either way a vintage Omega is an amazing piece of history.


----------



## dkoernert

Those of you that are wearing older watches, are you servicing them yourself? I have a few older watches that I know are definitely worth less than the cost of servicing, and I'm sure they could all use it.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
The older watches in my collection in my collection (if I may call my modest assembly of watches a collection) are all taken to the local jeweler for repair/maintenance, as needed. Maintenance costs are just one of the legitimate costs of ownership. This does not include a Timex Easy Reader or two Iron Man watchers that are worn as beater watches during periods such becomes necessary. I take care of those myself, which essentially includes replacing batteries!


----------



## orange fury

dkoernert said:


> Those of you that are wearing older watches, are you servicing them yourself? I have a few older watches that I know are definitely worth less than the cost of servicing, and I'm sure they could all use it.


I bought mine a couple years ago and all were serviced and restored by the shop that was selling them. My pocket watch hasn't been serviced in years and is in desperate need of it, but I also don't ever use it


----------



## Lord Elgin

dkoernert said:


> Those of you that are wearing older watches, are you servicing them yourself? I have a few older watches that I know are definitely worth less than the cost of servicing, and I'm sure they could all use it.


This a tricky combination of the concepts of price, cost, value, resale value. Certainly the cost of servicing a vintage watch is often on the same level or above its resale value. If the watch has no significance to you other than being an old timepiece in your drawer, then probably not worth having it serviced. On the other hand, if you'd like to wear the watch, and love its aesthetics and the feel of owning and wearing something unique, you will not go wrong in having it serviced despite the cost /resale value ratio. The value of a non-functioning watch in your drawer is nil, while the the value of a serviced watch on your wrist is equal to the amout how much you appreciate it.

As to your question: I hear some serious watch enthusiasts actually do service their own watches, but in practice I'd say it's far from a DIY job.


----------



## dkoernert

Lord Elgin said:


> This a tricky combination of the concepts of price, cost, value, resale value. Certainly the cost of servicing a vintage watch is often on the same level or above its resale value. If the watch has no significance to you other than being an old timepiece in your drawer, then probably not worth having it serviced. On the other hand, if you'd like to wear the watch, and love its aesthetics and the feel of owning and wearing something unique, you will not go wrong in having it serviced despite the cost /resale value ratio. The value of a non-functioning watch in your drawer is nil, while the the value of a serviced watch on your wrist is equal to the amout how much you appreciate it.
> 
> As to your question: I hear some serious watch enthusiasts actually do service their own watches, but in practice I'd say it's far from a DIY job.


That was my understanding of the situation. I watched some youtube videos but it seems like an undertaking I 1: don't have the tools for and 2: don't have the time for. Thanks for the replies gents.


----------



## L-feld

SammyH said:


> if it were my grandfather's I'd fix it - the "what-other-people-think-it's-worth price" is of little consequence.


yeah, I know. I wasn't planning on selling it or anything like that. I've already paid for the repairs.

Like I said, you can't put a price on memories. Unfortunately.


----------



## Takai

Just got some pictures back from my watchmaker of my bulova, and thought I'd share.




I think I am also going to have him re-lume the dial in the spots that were originally lumed, or at least look to possibly have been lumed.


----------



## L-feld

dkoernert said:


> Those of you that are wearing older watches, are you servicing them yourself? I have a few older watches that I know are definitely worth less than the cost of servicing, and I'm sure they could all use it.


It kind of depends. I have 7 vintage watches, but I inherited 4 of them. The inherited ones obviously have sentimental value and are getting serviced regardless of resale value.

That said, the other three - a Hamilton, a Waltham, and the Elgin posted above, were all bought at auction for around $50 or so apiece. The Hamilton needed about $400 worth of servicing, which brought the price close to what I would have paid for a newer Hamilton at a jewelry store. Problem is, I hate the way the newer Hamiltons look. Even the ones that look okay, like the khakis field watch, are too big for my taste.

If I could buy a simple, understated, Arabic numeraled automatic with a round face, small bezel, and a 34mm case for $400ish, I probably would. But good luck finding one in the stores.

If you like the look of contemporary watches, buy a contemporary watch. If you like the look of vintage watches, buy a vintage watch.

I don't think you really start making any big savings buying second hand until you start sniffing around luxury brands.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## swb120




----------



## sskim3

Finally got my new watch yesterday. It is a vintage seiko 5 (7009 3040).

Guy said he serviced the watch and replaced with metal band with a brown leather one. I like the black dial with brown leather look.

Unfortunately the day is showing in some other language and still need to figure out how to change it.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## dkoernert

swb120 said:


>


There's the dream watch. Great looking sub!


----------



## orange fury

sskim3 said:


> Finally got my new watch yesterday. It is a vintage seiko 5 (7009 3040).
> 
> Guy said he serviced the watch and replaced with metal band with a brown leather one. I like the black dial with brown leather look.
> 
> Unfortunately the day is showing in some other language and still need to figure out how to change it.
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_


On seiko, it'll have a bilingual date wheel. The date number should change if you pull the stem to the first setting and turn the crown one direction, and the day should change if you turn the crown in the other direction. To set it to English, change the date to the day before (the 17th, in this case), and set the day to English (Monday, again in this case). Then pull the crown to the second setting to change the time and turn the hands until they switch to the next day. Hope that makes sense lol.


----------



## hsc89

Takai said:


> Just got some pictures back from my watchmaker of my bulova, and thought I'd share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am also going to have him re-lume the dial in the spots that were originally lumed, or at least look to possibly have been lumed.


While I'm fairly certain it can be re-lumed by a competent watchmaker, I would avoid doing so as it will take away from the wonderful patina that dial has developed.


----------



## dkoernert

Just took delivery of this Gruen yesterday and am wearing it today. I can't decide if I want to swap out the band for leather. Stock photo from the auction due to lack of a smartphone


----------



## L-feld

dkoernert said:


> Just took delivery of this Gruen yesterday and am wearing it today. I can't decide if I want to swap out the band for leather. Stock photo from the auction due to lack of a smartphone


The gold twist-o-flex is just the right amount of retro tacky, in my opinion. It makes that watch look very late 70's. Would look great with a pastel polo, trim khakis and sockless white gucci loafers with gold bits.

If you don't mind the pinching, I say keep the band. I can't deal with the pinching, myself, though.

Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


----------



## dkoernert

I remember as a kid wearing one of my dad's Seiko with that style band and it pinching the crap out of me. I've been wearing this one all day and its been very comfortable so far.


----------



## sskim3

orange fury said:


> On seiko, it'll have a bilingual date wheel. The date number should change if you pull the stem to the first setting and turn the crown one direction, and the day should change if you turn the crown in the other direction. To set it to English, change the date to the day before (the 17th, in this case), and set the day to English (Monday, again in this case). Then pull the crown to the second setting to change the time and turn the hands until they switch to the next day. Hope that makes sense lol.


Nice I think this worked. First automatic watch and this wont be the last. I am hoping this doesn't get addicting like everything else on this site. It looks like I'm doomed.


----------



## tigerpac

^ watchuseek will put a bigger dent in the wallet than AAAC


----------



## dkoernert

tigerpac said:


> ^ watchuseek will put a bigger dent in the wallet than AAAC


This is SO true.


----------



## orange fury

tigerpac said:


> ^ watchuseek will put a bigger dent in the wallet than AAAC


Amen to that lol. Discovering WUS was what sparked my interest in watches during my undergrad, next thing I know I go from 1 watch to a collection of 17 lol.

After a while on the site, its funny how easy it becomes to start justifying the future purchase of an A. Lange & Söhne Zeitwerk (140.029 or 140.032, I'm not picky) with $70k you don't currently have lol

EDIT: tigerpac, judging by your Blancpain, I assume you've experienced this justification lol


----------



## dkoernert

orange fury said:


> Amen to that lol. Discovering WUS was what sparked my interest in watches during my undergrad, next thing I know I go from 1 watch to a collection of 17 lol.
> 
> After a while on the site, its funny how easy it becomes to start justifying the future purchase of an A. Lange & Söhne Zeitwerk (140.029 or 140.032, I'm not picky) with $70k you don't currently have lol


I have been doing the same thing ever since I saw someone on TOF post a photo of his A. Lange & Sohne on the watch appreciation thread. Spectacular watches for sure.


----------



## orange fury

dkoernert said:


> I have been doing the same thing ever since I saw someone on TOF post a photo of his A. Lange & Sohne on the watch appreciation thread. Spectacular watches for sure.


I showed my wife several Patek Philippe pieces a couple years ago and she fell in love with some of their mens watches. I fully intend on leveraging this later in life lol (but honey, for only $18k we won't have to come to the store every time we want to look at the Calatrava!)


----------



## tigerpac

Indeed my friend, indeed!

Watch out (  ) when getting the Mrs. involved in watches. The future Mrs. and I just pulled the string on a two-tone ladies Aqua Terra. She had been eyeing it for over a year... who am I to tell her to hold off until after the wedding?! Maybe I got her a little TOO into watches, whoops!



orange fury said:


> Amen to that lol. Discovering WUS was what sparked my interest in watches during my undergrad, next thing I know I go from 1 watch to a collection of 17 lol.
> 
> After a while on the site, its funny how easy it becomes to start justifying the future purchase of an A. Lange & Söhne Zeitwerk (140.029 or 140.032, I'm not picky) with $70k you don't currently have lol
> 
> EDIT: tigerpac, judging by your Blancpain, I assume you've experienced this justification lol


----------



## dkoernert

tigerpac said:


> Indeed my friend, indeed!
> 
> Watch out (  ) when getting the Mrs. involved in watches. The future Mrs. and I just pulled the string on a two-tone ladies Aqua Terra. She had been eyeing it for over a year... who am I to tell her to hold off until after the wedding?! Maybe I got her a little TOO into watches, whoops!


Consider it a blessing my friend. My wife doesn't wear a watch, doesn't want to, and doesn't understand why I need more than one.


----------



## sskim3

dkoernert said:


> Consider it a blessing my friend. My wife doesn't wear a watch, doesn't want to, and doesn't understand why I need more than one.


This is what I am also afraid of. I currently have one Burberry quartz watch that was a gift from the gf. Now i got this auto. Not sure how she'll feel if I end up with a collection of 10+ watches.

Ever since finding this thread, my jacket and shoe collection has grown. And I can thoroughly say I take up more closet space now.


----------



## tigerpac

Swing by Wempe or Tourneau or even Cartier and start implanting the watch bug then.


----------



## Lord Elgin

tigerpac said:


> ^ watchuseek will put a bigger dent in the wallet than AAAC


I'm just trying to unsee that what you wrote. Not tried watchuseek yet, but been a regular to Timezone and it's sales corner for years, and don't need more venues of attraction. Oh, and speaking of retro bands on watches, I have these two gold-toned ones which most certainly don't meet the aesthetic and stylistic criteria of the 2010's :biggrin:


----------



## godan

For making money disappear, try WatchRecon.com. Check it every few hours to keep up on temptations.


----------



## eagle2250

Todays watch is an old (late 1960's/early 1970's) Hamilton Diving watch, made from stainless steel and powered by a quartz movement and providing a choice of either a stainless bracelet or a rubber watch band to secure it to our wrists (when did quartz movements actually begin appearing on the watch scene?). Other than replacing the battery every two to three years, I've never had to have any work done on it!


----------



## MikeF

I had thought that quartz watched were introduced in the mid-70s. I seem to remember reading that somewhere anyway.



eagle2250 said:


> Todays watch is an old (late 1960's/early 1970's) Hamilton Diving watch, made from stainless steel and powered by a quartz movement and providing a choice of either a stainless bracelet or a rubber watch band to secure it to our wrists (when did quartz movements actually begin appearing on the watch scene?). Other than replacing the battery every two to three years, I've never had to have any work done on it!


----------



## Captain America

Quartz in the early/mid 70s. I hate to say this, but I refuse to pay more than $100 for ANY quartz watch: the movements are cheap. I just replaced one myself in a Mathey-Tissot.

Today wearing a Seiko 5 military watch on a nato band. Kind of thinking about finding a good brown military looking leather for it. . . but SOMEDAY winter will be over and the nato and nylon bands will look appropriate.

I like the Gruen above.


----------



## godan

Captain America said:


> Quartz in the early/mid 70s. I hate to say this, but I refuse to pay more than $100 for ANY quartz watch: the movements are cheap. I just replaced one myself in a Mathey-Tissot.
> 
> Today wearing a Seiko 5 military watch on a nato band. Kind of thinking about finding a good brown military looking leather for it. . . but SOMEDAY winter will be over and the nato and nylon bands will look appropriate.
> 
> I like the Gruen above.


Your views of quartz values are essentially similar to mine. However, I know from experience the value in rough country of Casio solar atomic G-Shocks and Citizen Eco-Drives, and I am willing to pay street (not list) prices for models of those that serve specific outdoor needs.


----------



## jimw

Nothing wrong with a good ol' Speidel Twist-o-flex! Now that's a good honest, working man's watch.

I have one from a similar era (late '50s, early '60s), and if its like mine, should be a good performer. With only a second hand and no other complications, I find mine is very accurate for its age; all this despite Gruen being in a fiscal & administrative free-fall at the time.

Enjoy. I'd keep the Speidel nearby - as L-Feld says, it will have a time and place in your day to day wardrobe.

Jim



dkoernert said:


> Just took delivery of this Gruen yesterday and am wearing it today. I can't decide if I want to swap out the band for leather. Stock photo from the auction due to lack of a smartphone


----------



## L-feld

jimw said:


> Nothing wrong with a good ol' Speidel Twist-o-flex! Now that's a good honest, working man's watch.
> 
> I have one from a similar era (late '50s, early '60s), and if its like mine, should be a good performer. With only a second hand and no other complications, I find mine is very accurate for its age; all this despite Gruen being in a fiscal & administrative free-fall at the time.
> 
> Enjoy. I'd keep the Speidel nearby - as L-Feld says, it will have a time and place in your day to day wardrobe.
> 
> Jim


If my arms were less hairy, or if I could find an expansion band that didn't pinch, I would lead the revival myself.

Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


----------



## eagle2250

^^One could always shave their wrist, I suppose,
....but LOL, that just sounds so unmanly! It's probably best to allow someone with less hairy wrists lead the revival.


----------



## sskim3

That gruen is a lovely watch. I have been eyeing a Gruen and I want to pull the trigger on something like this: 









- I believe the Verithin watches were made during the good ol days of Gruen (40s, 50s)


----------



## dkoernert

jimw said:


> Nothing wrong with a good ol' Speidel Twist-o-flex! Now that's a good honest, working man's watch.
> 
> I have one from a similar era (late '50s, early '60s), and if its like mine, should be a good performer. With only a second hand and no other complications, I find mine is very accurate for its age; all this despite Gruen being in a fiscal & administrative free-fall at the time.
> 
> Enjoy. I'd keep the Speidel nearby - as L-Feld says, it will have a time and place in your day to day wardrobe.
> 
> Jim


The Spiedel stays for sure, it has drawn quite a few compliments (much to my surprise). It has been very comfortable so far and the watch has been an excellent performer since I got it on Monday, losing just a few seconds.

Edit: I am on the hunt for a Veri-Thin myself now. There are a few on ebay I have had my eye one, specifically one that claims to have been part of a watchmaker's estate.


----------



## godan

Right now, I am wearing a Casio G-Shock, because I am about to go out for a run. For the rest of the day, I'll wear my Rolex Explorer I, a plain, innocuous model, that just returned from routine service.


----------



## dkoernert

I don't know if you all know this already, but there are some great deals on NOS Speidel bands on the 'bay. I picked one up for $10 shipped. Did not expect it to come in the box with the $60 price tag still attached:


----------



## hsc89

godan said:


> Right now, I am wearing a Casio G-Shock, because I am about to go out for a run. For the rest of the day, I'll wear my Rolex Explorer I, a plain, innocuous model, that just returned from routine service.


The old version (36mm) of the Explorer I is my all-time favorite. It was one of the most versatile watches I have ever owned and I hope to return one to the "rotation" soon. Easy to read (functional) and bulletproof yet discreet and elegant - there really is no substitute.


----------



## tigerpac

+1 on the old Explorer I. The latest Explorer II hits me as a gaudy celebration of itself 'rolex-rolex-rolex-rolex in the inside bezel' We get it jeez!



hsc89 said:


> The old version (36mm) of the Explorer I is my all-time favorite. It was one of the most versatile watches I have ever owned and I hope to return one to the "rotation" soon. Easy to read (functional) and bulletproof yet discreet and elegant - there really is no substitute.


----------



## Odin

BB OCBD
Levis STF 501
Socks by Target
Alden LHS
Panerai 000


----------



## godan

tigerpac said:


> +1 on the old Explorer I. The latest Explorer II hits me as a gaudy celebration of itself 'rolex-rolex-rolex-rolex in the inside bezel' We get it jeez!


tigerpac and hsc89: How kind of you both to comment. We now know that there are at least three of us here who love that original Explorer I. It completely refutes individuals who usually do not own Rolexes themselves but think it appropriate to post here or comment elsewhere about ostentatious showoffs. I wore mine in the field for many years until the features of newer solar quartz watches, especially G-Shocks, became too attractive and reliable to ignore. Now, it is a daily wear "town" watch. In fact, the Explorer I is so muted that when making presentations to certain consulting clients, I wear a DateJust instead - and use a Montblanc pen rather than a less-recognizable vintage Parker Duofold.

If either of you is chasing an Explorer I, they appear fairly often on WatchRecon. For a site I can strongly recommend, take a look at Righttime.com in Denver. These are quality, responsible people whose products and services are trustworthy.


----------



## Captain America

Not a Rolex fan at all: I associate the brand with rub-it-in-your-face ostentation and the things just generally look, to me, garish and clunky and lacking in refinement.

But the Explorer 1? It's really it's own animal. I suppose a blue-faced Air King would be good, too.

My preference for a costly watch is a basic Cartier tank.


----------



## TradThrifter

Captain America said:


> Not a Rolex fan at all: I associate the brand with rub-it-in-your-face ostentation and the things just generally look, to me, garish and clunky and lacking in refinement.
> 
> But the Explorer 1? It's really it's own animal. I suppose a blue-faced Air King would be good, too.
> 
> My preference for a costly watch is a basic Cartier tank.


I too love the Cartier tank. Maybe it is the ultimate dress watch.


----------



## tigerpac

Reverso > Tank

But it is a very, very nice watch!


----------



## orange fury

Captain America said:


> But the Explorer 1? It's really it's own animal. I suppose a blue-faced Air King would be good, too.
> 
> My preference for a costly watch is a basic Cartier tank.


The explorer, air king, and datejust are by a wide margin my favorite Rolexes. Also, +1 on the Cartier Solo tank, but...



tigerpac said:


> Reverso > Tank


HUGE +1 for the Jaeger. I WILL own one someday...


----------



## godan

When I was in the shop picking up my Explorer I, back from routine maintenance, I looked at the new Milgauss, which is very similar to it in size and appearance. Yet another Rolex that is not ostentatious. Price, with taxes in Denver, is under $8K. A clean Explorer I, freshly serviced by trustworthy people, can be had for around $5K, depending....


----------



## tigerpac

Milgauss is one of my favorite in production rollies godan. We like alike! 

JLC grande reverso 976 is my next watch... that much I know, WHEN I have no idea!


----------



## Takai

So, I just won an auction for these beauties, hopefully they are men's size as they said. Also I have a suspicion the Bulova may be sterling, which would be fun.


----------



## Bbonez

Wearing my Tag Heuer link calibre S today, I just got it back from the Tag facility in NJ. $160 "tune up" it looks like they replaced the battery and some gaskets then did a cleaning and tested for leaks and proper function. This was done about 3 years ago and the piece is about 6 years old.
I don't know if it is "Trad" or not, let me know your thoughts. Thanks.


----------



## hsc89

I, unfortunately, sold/traded my last 114270 a couple of years ago (I've had three - at different times, of course) but promised myself when both the cash and the right example were available at the same time I would get a 1016, which is on my current "grail" short list 

I must also agree with the earlier comment about the Tank versus the Reverso. While the Cartier is a classic, the JLC is a much finer timepiece. I preferred the Grande Taille to the 976, personally, as it just seemed to sit better on my wrist but would probably go for the larger size now if buying one of the "tribute" models - very cool dials!


----------



## vwguy

Going old school w/ an '80s 3000M.



Brian


----------



## Ivygrad71

I love the Rolex Explorer I and it's definitely an understated watch. My Father gave me his old (bought it in 77 I think) "red" submariner. Over the years it has developed an unbelievably nice patina to the dial. I have the original folded link oyster bracelet for it but since I can remember he wore it on a grosgrain band and I have continued to do the same. The absence of that oyster band, which I do like, really seems to render the watch unrecognizable as a Rolex to most people. It's definitely an heirloom piece and I will pass it along to my oldest daughter at some point. I hope she will cherish it as much as I have.


----------



## Lord Elgin

Bbonez said:


> Wearing my Tag Heuer link calibre S today, I just got it back from the Tag facility in NJ. $160 "tune up" it looks like they replaced the battery and some gaskets then did a cleaning and tested for leaks and proper function. This was done about 3 years ago and the piece is about 6 years old.
> I don't know if it is "Trad" or not, let me know your thoughts. Thanks.


Well, first of all I guess watches in general have a more loose classification of the trad/non-trad than the wardrobe does, much more room to manouvre in 

If you ask me, wearing trad in general, and especially tweed, would call for a watch with a more classic dial and preferably worn with a leather band. Then again, your Tag Heuer will match perfectly e.g. with a look based on a navy blue blazer, without compromising the look. I think this is more of a case of "if you like it, wear it" rather than trad or no trad. In a few decades time this watch will anyway be cool, vintage and trad all at the same time!


----------



## SCsailor

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike

Old school Tag......my college graduation present 20 years ago.


----------



## Fading Fast

Takai said:


> So, I just won an auction for these beauties, hopefully they are men's size as they said. Also I have a suspicion the Bulova may be sterling, which would be fun.


Both are nice, the Bulova is outstanding. Enjoy


----------



## tigerpac

Not sure if I've posted this one already. Vintage Zenith handwind from the 60's!


----------



## godan

FLCracka said:


> Old school Tag......my college graduation present 20 years ago.


Very nice to be reminded of the time before Tag went the way of Movado. Yours seems to be no more than 40mm. Good you are keeping it.


----------



## tocqueville

My daily wear.


----------



## mayostard

tigerpac said:


> View attachment 10791
> 
> 
> Not sure if I've posted this one already. Vintage Zenith handwind from the 60's!


perfect.


----------



## Dapper Chap

I am lucky enough to own a Tag Limited edition Ayrton Senna chronograph.. and love it to bits..


----------



## FLMike

Same vintage Tag, different strap.


----------



## FLMike

godan said:


> Very nice to be reminded of the time before Tag went the way of Movado. Yours seems to be no more than 40mm. Good you are keeping it.


I think it's actually 36mm....same size as my Datejust. Was given to me in Spring of 1992, last year they made the 1000 series I believe.


----------



## godan

FLCracka said:


> I think it's actually 36mm....same size as my Datejust. Was given to me in Spring of 1992, last year they made the 1000 series I believe.


My DateJust is 36mm also, probably about ten years old. I'm really glad to see you wearing your Tag. For athletic and leisure wear, including the technical vibe that is universal around the Rocky Mountains, I am comfortable with G-Shocks, larger Eco-Drive chronos, Sinns, Damaskos, etc, but for any activity that call for a suit, I think something under 40mm is somehow in balance. I bought a Movado Museum Watch (the one with no numbers) when I joined the board of a museum, but quit wearing it because I had to know what time it was.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

If Tag Aquaracers still looked like that I'd get one.


----------



## Reuben

I don't think my Tag looks all that bad, and it's only five or so years old. Got it as a high school graduation gift:


----------



## Ivygrad71

Seiko tank. One of my favorites.


----------



## dkoernert

Wearing an old Hamilton Quartz on an Ostrich band today.

Impulse purchased a Seiko SKX007, should be here by the end of the week!


----------



## FLMike

dkoernert said:


> Wearing an old Hamilton Quartz on an Ostrich band today.
> 
> Impulse purchased a Seiko SKX007, should be here by the end of the week!


Love the SKX007/009. Looks awesome on a Bond Nato band.


----------



## dkoernert

FLCracka said:


> Love the SKX007/009. Looks awesome on a Bond Nato band.


That's the plan!


----------



## Ivygrad71

I don't believe my picture was working in the previous post. Trying again.


----------



## taylorgtr

Today, I wore my knockabout Fossil watch (it was handy, I don't care if I ding it on something, which you can tell from the pic)....and the battery died on me. So, it's right twice a day, which is more than I can say for me some times.


----------



## dkoernert

^ I have a Relic (made by Fossil) watch my wife gave me for our first dating anniversary almost 10 years ago. That thing has been damn reliable and has taken a beating over the years. It was the only watch I had for probably 5 years or so.


----------



## tgthomas

This is my Citizen Eco-Drive with an alligator band.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## taylorgtr

dkoernert said:


> ^ I have a Relic (made by Fossil) watch my wife gave me for our first dating anniversary almost 10 years ago. That thing has been damn reliable and has taken a beating over the years. It was the only watch I had for probably 5 years or so.


I have black and brown strap Citizen watches that I really like, and a couple other metal-band watches (another Fossil, and an Invicta that's just a bit too blingy). I have a metal band Citizen dress watch that looks nice....but again, a bit more blingy than my taste has shifted.

The Fossil and my Timex Ironman rubber strap watch are the ones I like to wear and not think about. I don't care if they get banged up, because all they need to do is tell time. (Except for when the battery croaks).


----------



## SCsailor

Good day for a BB OCBD and a sub. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike

SCsailor said:


> Good day for a BB OCBD and a sub.


Very nice!


----------



## FLMike

Datejust


----------



## dkoernert

I really should stop looking at this thread.


----------



## Blunderact

I am wearing this today (old pic. I forgot to take a picture today before bed time).





Blunderact


----------



## Uncle Bill

Wearing my Omega Seamaster Deville today.


----------



## DownSouth

Timex Expedition...stainless steel...white face w/silver numerals......grosgrain band-orange with navy stripe (Go Clemson Tigers - good luck in the NIT!!)


----------



## Captain America




----------



## GatorFL

Rolex Explorer II


----------



## Ivygrad71

Hamilton King Khaki Automatic


----------



## jimw

I don't own this watch, but thought I'd point it out. Doing some pecking around on amazon, and saw this: https://www.amazon.com/Bergmann-Vin...r_1_1?s=watches&ie=UTF8&qid=1395951963&sr=1-1

Nice lines - too bad it has to announce itself as vintage with the '1953' displayed.....


----------



## tonyanthony1970

My contributions.



New Purchase. Genuine alligator strape with contrast stitchingch

ebay Thrift. Vintage Sandoz


----------



## ricardofrancisco

I was feeling retro this morning and decided on my Casio "back to the future" calculator watch which Marty McFly wore. :cool2:


----------



## tigerpac

Anybody see the new omega seamaster 300? Very retro cool. I'll throw some pics up later


----------



## godan

tigerpac said:


> Anybody see the new omega seamaster 300? Very retro cool. I'll throw some pics up later


Interesting that you should mention it. I have been stalking the initiatives by Seiko, Omega, Sinn and Damasko to extend their service intervals. The only way to know for certain is to wait one or two decades. But, the alternative is to send your mechanical in for money-milking every few years, so I may look to see if Omega has a co-axial model with a long-duration analog chronograph - which Sinn and Damasko already have and Seiko may. Much of this interest is over a minor, probably artificial, point. I will wear a G-Shock with leisure clothes - "retired business casual" - but with a suit I want something not much more than 40 mm, with a dial.


----------



## FLMike

Ivygrad71 said:


> Hamilton King Khaki Automatic


Awesome watch!


----------



## sskim3

FLCracka said:


> Awesome watch!


Indeed - THe day indicator is very unique.


----------



## tigerpac

Here it is, in original 41mm size!


----------



## Ivygrad71

Thank you guys!


----------



## dkoernert

Older Hamilton quartz on Ostrich band.


----------



## hsc89

I cannot wait to handle that new Omega Seamaster! Very cool. The new Tudor Black Bay with the blue bezel was another nice "retro" surprise from Basel in terms of something I might actually wear on a (sort of) daily basis.


----------



## ricardofrancisco

Speaking of Tudor, my trusty Hydronaut I says hello.


----------



## Ivygrad71

Love the Hyrdo, very nice. I actually checked out the new line of Tudors today. The Tudor Black Bay just might be a buy for me in the next few weeks. The Tudor line is virtually an unknown outside the WIS world. IMO they are vastly underrated.



ricardofrancisco said:


> Speaking of Tudor, my trusty Hydronaut I says hello.


----------



## Ivygrad71

Swapped out the leather for this navy and khaki grosgrain. 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Lord Elgin

Ivygrad71 said:


> Swapped out the leather for this navy and khaki grosgrain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


My taste and preferences are on a different decade when it comes to watches, but this is very cool for a contemporary one! Both straps work great and I love the way the dial is full of details, indexes etc. without becoming too busy at all. Great watch!


----------



## ricardofrancisco

I'm wearing my Credor today. It feels a bit heavy though which is why I don't wear it often.


----------



## FLMike

Ivygrad71 said:


> Swapped out the leather for this navy and khaki grosgrain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


Love this!


----------



## FLMike

Old watch, new Nato, comfy OCBD.


----------



## taylorgtr

Here's today's watch:


----------



## Semper Jeep

Sinn 856 UTC today












Ivygrad71 said:


> Swapped out the leather for this navy and khaki grosgrain...


Ivygrad - that Khaki and the strap look great together. Care to share what brand the strap is?


----------



## Ivygrad71

Thanks for comments gents!

@Semper- I have no idea where I bought that strap or what brand it is, I have had it for several years. I know Smart Turnout sells similar, Central Watch and J. Crew used to sell them. Come to think of it, this one may very well be a J. Crew. Sorry that I can't give you a definite answer. That's also a nice Sinn!


----------



## Lord Elgin

Today this:


----------



## Takai

Love that Longines

Just got my Bulova back from the watch repair, as well as my Buren, which will be getting a strap soon


----------



## Ivygrad71

Very nice Takai!


----------



## ricardofrancisco

I felt like a chrono for today. Strap is a customised croc hornback.


----------



## Lord Elgin

That's a Chopard Mille Miglia, right? I've dreamt of that same watch (albeit with a black dial) ever since I saw it featured in an article in the CAR magazine...16 YEARS AGO (talk of procrastination)(or funds....). Time flies!


----------



## Ivygrad71

Love the Chopards!! 


ricardofrancisco said:


> I felt like a chrono for today. Strap is a customised croc hornback.


----------



## ricardofrancisco

A vintage Seiko 6105-8110 diver's watch from 1971 similar to what they used in the movie Apocalypse Now. I strapped it on a shark mesh strap.


----------



## Ivygrad71

Keep the watches coming Ricardo! Very nice collection so far, envious.


ricardofrancisco said:


> A vintage Seiko 6105-8110 diver's watch from 1971 similar to what they used in the movie Apocalypse Now. I strapped it on a shark mesh strap.


----------



## dkoernert

Finally got my 007 in yesterday. I think this is the beginning of a lot of Seiko purchases, and the Seiko forum on WUS is NOT helping. These watches are as great as everyone says they are. On a Zulu strap from the bay.


----------



## L-feld

Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


----------



## Ivygrad71

L-feld said:


> Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


Nice! Do you mind sharing where the band is from? I love the pink and navy combo.


----------



## L-feld

A great little operation here in Baltimore: https://www.clockworksynergy.com/


----------



## Ivygrad71

Thank you.


----------



## Topsider

dkoernert said:


> Finally got my 007 in yesterday. I think this is the beginning of a lot of Seiko purchases, and the Seiko forum on WUS is NOT helping. These watches are as great as everyone says they are. On a Zulu strap from the bay.


Looking good. I love mine, too. Your strap, FWIW, happens to be the REAL "James Bond" strap.

https://rolexblog.blogspot.com/2009/07/real-james-bond-watchstrap-comes-to.html


----------



## Topsider

Today: Omega Speedy Pro.


----------



## dkoernert

Topsider said:


> Looking good. I love mine, too. Your strap, FWIW, happens to be the REAL "James Bond" strap.


Yup, thats why I got it! I found a seller on the bay that sells zulu straps at a very reasonable price. The quality is good too. I love this strap, but I really want to get a super oyster bracelet for it.

Diggin the Omega!


----------



## Ivygrad71

Some great looking stuff! I love the Seiko divers on a "Bond" strap. I have the same watch but with the "Pepsi" bezel. I have had it for about 12 years and it is absolutely bullet proof.


----------



## dkoernert

If anyone's interested the seller is aspenjewelryco on ebay. No affiliation with them, but I have been very pleased with my plain NATOs and my one zulu from them.


----------



## godan

dkoernert said:


> Finally got my 007 in yesterday. I think this is the beginning of a lot of Seiko purchases, and the Seiko forum on WUS is NOT helping. These watches are as great as everyone says they are. On a Zulu strap from the bay.


It is good to see some divers and chronos here. Evidence that posters will not be turned to pillars of salt if they wear or post anything but "Dad's old Omega." Your experience on WUS is not unusual. Combining the Seiko and Citizen fora does not make sense to many.


----------



## tocqueville

Topsider said:


> Today: Omega Speedy Pro.


I love that watch. And talk about legit trad credentials!


----------



## orange fury

dkoernert said:


> Finally got my 007 in yesterday. I think this is the beginning of a lot of Seiko purchases, and the Seiko forum on WUS is NOT helping. These watches are as great as everyone says they are. On a Zulu strap from the bay.


love the 007, I've wanted one for a couple years and just never got around to it. I almost bought one, but got my orange monster instead, and I couldn't be happier with that watch


----------



## dkoernert

The Orange Monster is definitely on my list of watches to acquire.


----------



## Uncle Bill

Wearing the Helson Skin Diver today with a fresh NATO G10 strap.


----------



## dkoernert

^Wow that is a great diver!


----------



## FLMike

My Expy I


----------



## tocqueville

dkoernert said:


> Finally got my 007 in yesterday. I think this is the beginning of a lot of Seiko purchases, and the Seiko forum on WUS is NOT helping. These watches are as great as everyone says they are. On a Zulu strap from the bay.


If you are going to be spending time on the wus seiko forum, stay clear of the "show your grand seiko" thread. It will plant some expensive ideas in your head.


----------



## dkoernert

^ Between that thread and the show your 007/009 thread, I have Seiko lust real bad. The Grand Seikos are just gorgeous. I've already been scouring ebay for another 007 to mod.


----------



## Lord Elgin

As I'm about to begin preparing dinner shortly, I have equipped myself with an Omega Speedmaster Automatic in order to ensure that nothing gets over- or undercooked. The generous pour of wine I plan to offer myself in the kitchen will perhaps work to obstruct that target. Time will tell.


----------



## ricardofrancisco

dkoernert said:


> ^ Between that thread and the show your 007/009 thread, I have Seiko lust real bad. The Grand Seikos are just gorgeous. I've already been scouring ebay for another 007 to mod.


The Grand Seikos are really beautiful. I had a couple which I somewhat miss these days. I sold them to make way for a grail as I swore to myself that I shouldn't own more watches than I can fit in my watch case. Now I'm bring haunted by images of the anniversary model.

Here's the two that I had.









One of the last high beat manual wind watches they released in 1969.









The first mechanical Grand Seiko they released ithe late 90's after they killed the line off with the advent of quartz in the early 70's.


----------



## ricardofrancisco

A trusty Seiko Kinetic. I just had to get myself this one after a guy torture tested it. It's one tough watch.


----------



## Topsider

Sub 14060M.


----------



## Ivygrad71

"No Date Sub"...does it get any more trad than that? Very nice Top!


Topsider said:


> Sub 14060M.


----------



## Topsider

Ivygrad71 said:


> "No Date Sub"...does it get any more trad than that? Very nice Top!


I've had that one for close to 15 years. If I had to sell all of my watches except one, that's the one I'd keep.

Prior to that, I had a 5513. Still kicking myself for letting it go.


----------



## Ivygrad71

And I don't blame you. A timeless classic.


----------



## ricardofrancisco

The no date sub for me looks better than the cyclops sub. I feel the look is more balanced without the date cyclops.

It's another chronograph day for me. Zenith El Primero HW.


----------



## Ivygrad71

You have a very impressive collection of fine watches!


ricardofrancisco said:


> The no date sub for me looks better than the cyclops sub. I feel the look is more balanced without the date cyclops.
> 
> It's another chronograph day for me. Zenith El Primero HW.


----------



## ricardofrancisco

Ivygrad71 said:


> You have a very impressive collection of fine watches!


Oh thank you.


----------



## Fiddlermatt

1949 Omega Seamaster:









A gift from a very dear friend. He inherited from his uncle who bought it new.


----------



## ricardofrancisco

Fiddlermatt said:


> 1949 Omega Seamaster:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A gift from a very dear friend. He inherited from his uncle who bought it new.


wow! That's been kept in very good shape. How well does it keep time? If you ever want to polish off the scratches on the crystal, you can use polywatch.

And if ever you want to polish off the scratches on the case, you can use Cape Cod metal polishing cloths.


----------



## Fiddlermatt

+/- 1 minute per 24 hours. I am trying to find someone who services Omegas, but no one seems to want to touch it for less than $500.


----------



## ricardofrancisco

Fiddlermatt said:


> +/- 1 minute per 24 hours. I am trying to find someone who services Omegas, but no one seems to want to touch it for less than $500.


Omegas are actually more expensive to service as compared to Rolex. For a watch of that vintage, they would most likely send it back to Switzerland to have it looked at and overhauled. +/- 1 minute isn't bad at all. It's not your daily beater is it?


----------



## Fiddlermatt

ricardofrancisco said:


> Omegas are actually more expensive to service as compared to Rolex. For a watch of that vintage, they would most likely send it back to Switzerland to have it looked at and overhauled. +/- 1 minute isn't bad at all. It's not your daily beater is it?


If I could afford the roughly $1300 Omega quoted, I would definitely send it back to them. Yes, it's daily wear unless I'm doing something rough.


----------



## ricardofrancisco

Fiddlermatt said:


> If I could afford the roughly $1300 Omega quoted, I would definitely send it back to them. Yes, it's daily wear unless I'm doing something rough.


Ouch! There are hundreds of watchmakers in the US. I can imagine someone would probably be able to competently overhaul that. The only issue would be parts if something needs to be replaced. My go-to site for Omega parts is ofrei.com but I don't know if they have any for your watch. Good luck!


----------



## orange fury

Topsider said:


> Sub 14060M.


Love the no date!

Side note: is that an Arturo Fuente?


----------



## Topsider

orange fury said:


> Love the no date!
> 
> Side note: is that an Arturo Fuente?


Good eye!


----------



## orange fury

Topsider said:


> Good eye!


Haha thanks, I'm a big fan of them. The Short Story is one of my favorite sticks (really, I like the entire Hemingway line, but especially the Short Story).


----------



## dkoernert

I gave the 007 a break today. LLB field quartz (best $25 I've ever spent on a watch) on a nato strap on this rainy day:


----------



## Semper Jeep

ricardofrancisco said:


> A trusty Seiko Kinetic. I just had to get myself this one after a guy torture tested it. It's one tough watch.


This torture thread?

It's a great testimony to Seiko's build quality.


----------



## ricardofrancisco

Semper Jeep said:


> This torture thread?
> 
> It's a great testimony to Seiko's build quality.


That's the one. I've never seen an analogue watch subjected to freezing, dropping, boiling, getting run over and strapped to power tools and still keep good time like it was all nothing. It's now my weekend watch as I know it can handle outdoor activities easily.


----------



## dkoernert

^That thread is hilarious!


----------



## Lord Elgin

Fiddlermatt said:


> +/- 1 minute per 24 hours. I am trying to find someone who services Omegas, but no one seems to want to touch it for less than $500.


I believe that Omega shouldn't be a problem for any competent watchmaker, my guess it's a cal. 352. Parts are readily available. I've had all my vintage Omegas serviced here in Finland, cost being in the range you mention, 350€ ($400) but not below that. Your watch is a great and beautiful one! Go ahead, have it serviced and give it wrist time!


----------



## Takai

Now that Im finally hopefully settled back down from last week, and fully kicked into spring mode at work. I had a small package greet me when I arrived home tonight, in it I found what has to be one of the single most beautiful, and intriguing things I've ever come across. The Bulova watch I posted many pages ago has me puzzled. It fits well, and is really quite beautiful on the wrist, it has a hunting case of all things, and I cant really figure out what it's made of. It looks like sterling, perhaps solid nickle. The movement I believe places it 1931-ish. Unfortunately it seems to be running a bit slow these days, but the movement looks beautiful. So tomorrow off to the watchmaker it will go.

Also the Elgin I had more luck on dating because well, as you know elgin kept fantastic records.
Case- 10k RGP
Movmnt- 15J
Grade- 557
Made in 1944

This one unfortunately is not running at all, but the movement is spotless so Im hopeful for an easy fix, and that the tank crystal isnt too hard to come up with. Pictures in the morning


----------



## ricardofrancisco

My birth year watch from 1975, an Omega Electronic F 300Hz tuning fork chronometre.


----------



## FLMike

Explorer with BB Madison pinstripe today....


----------



## Topsider

Seiko SNX007 again, this time on a "James Bond" Zulu strap.


----------



## Takai

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v475/Windwalker-Wind/IMAG0974_zps5db581c8.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v475/Windwalker-Wind/IMAG0975_zps39c24fcc.jpg



Cant wait to get these running well.


----------



## Blunderact

Wrong post. It was meant for the watch forum


Blunderact


----------



## FLMike

Blunderact said:


> Blunderact


Forgive me, but trad how?


----------



## Blunderact

Oops sorry. Wrong post. 


Blunderact


----------



## L-feld

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Elgin

Takai said:


>


There is some very serious coolness about this watch. The dial has an astonishingly even patina.


----------



## dkoernert

Topsider said:


> Seiko SNX007 again, this time on a "James Bond" Zulu strap.


Hey, nice strap! This is exactly what I am wearing today, no need for my own pic. I just can't get enough of this watch!


----------



## Takai

Lord Elgin said:


> There is some very serious coolness about this watch. The dial has an astonishingly even patina.


I love it, and cant wait to be able to wear it out and about. The dial is actually spotless, and a one piece metal billet with the movement attached, which was interesting. My research suggests it was originally lumed, and through the years as that decayed it actually browned the glass crystal.

I still cant figure out what the bezel is made out of, but hopefully my watchmaker can.


----------



## TradThrifter

L-feld said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


all these guys wear Timex ironmen. pretty interesting


----------



## ricardofrancisco

A hand wound deck watch from Archimede for today.


----------



## dkoernert

Wearing the Citizen Calibre 8700 I bought myself in college. It was my first "big boy watch". I wont post pics as it is decidedly non-trad in every way.


----------



## godan

dkoernert said:


> Wearing the Citizen Calibre 8700 I bought myself in college. It was my first "big boy watch". I wont post pics as it is decidedly non-trad in every way.


That is a sensible, capable, watch, whose Eco-Drive technology is of reasonable cost, durable, reliable and practical. It may be judged non-trad by purists, because it is not made in Maine of cotton or leather.


----------



## L-feld

Why electroplating sucks



Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


----------



## TradThrifter

L-feld said:


> Why electroplating sucks


That is the only thing about gold plating. It wears off. But maybe it can be seen as patina?


----------



## godan

L-feld said:


> Why electroplating sucks
> 
> Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


Was the watch in a hot, humid environment? In any case, Citizen should be ashamed of itself, not only for the bad finish but for the rip off of the old Ball railroad watches. Real ones are still being made by Ball.


----------



## tigerpac

^Time to upgrade!


----------



## L-feld

godan said:


> Was the watch in a hot, humid environment? In any case, Citizen should be ashamed of itself, not only for the bad finish but for the rip off of the old Ball railroad watches. Real ones are still being made by Ball.


Yes, Baltimore summers. It's not exactly a new watch and this was bound to happen eventually.

I would love to have a real Ball RR watch one day. I haven't seen them on the used market and I can't really spend $2k on a watch just yet. All of my "good" watches were inherited.

Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


----------



## phyrpowr

godan said:


> Was the watch in a hot, humid environment? In any case, Citizen should be ashamed of itself, not only for the bad finish but for the rip off of the old Ball railroad watches. Real ones are still being made by Ball.


That particular style may be required for actual railroad personnel. My first Seiko RR looked just like that, as does my current Citizen. I got turned on to the style by a RR engineer friend, who said the watch had to be okayed for work wear. This is why I only get stainless watches.


----------



## CdnTrad

Just treated myself to a speedy pro. Doesn't get much more trad (for a chronograph anyway) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tigerpac

^ Amazing. Love the speedy - enjoy it!


----------



## TommyDawg

Movado, had for over 20 years. 
Tom


----------



## Ivygrad71

Hamilton again. On navy and pink. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L-feld

Ivygrad71 said:


> Hamilton again. On navy and pink.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice strap. I take it Clockwork Synergy treated you well?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivygrad71

L-feld said:


> Nice strap. I take it Clockwork Synergy treated you well?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


They did! Their shipping was a little slow but other than that no issues. I am going to order a few more from them. I appreciate the suggestion. Thank you!


----------



## FLMike

Expy on Bond Nato


----------



## Adjudicator

CWC G10


----------



## TLS24

Thrifted Timex


----------



## dkoernert

^ Where did that strap come from?! I must have one.


----------



## TLS24

dkoernert said:


> ^ Where did that strap come from?! I must have one.


It is a Timex brand strap that I got at Target.


----------



## ytc

This thing:


----------



## Ivygrad71

Hamilton on navy and khaki. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## dkoernert

I spent some time last night clicking through the watch appreciation thread on TOF. Wow. The disposable income over there is just insane.


----------



## Semper Jeep

Wearing the U1 to the office today on the off chance that I'm trapped in a flood of biblical proportions and I need to do some epic desk diving.


----------



## dkoernert

Semper Jeep said:


> Wearing the U1 to the office today on the off chance that I'm trapped in a flood of biblical proportions and I need to do some epic desk diving.


That is awesome. Had no idea you posted over on SF too.


----------



## dkoernert

This came in over the weekend.1972 Bulova Sea King. Not a huge fan of the case but I love the dial. Movement is super clean.


----------



## FLMike

Trying out a new strap...


----------



## Takai

Just got word last night that my Elgin is done, and the Bulova should be along soon as well. Unfortunately the Elgin will likely be finding a new home shortly.


----------



## Takai

I just recieved some dreadful news from the watchmaker, during final testing the bulova's balance failed, and will most likely require replacement. As of now he's somewhat hopeful he'll be able to track down a donor, but has told me it may require substantial time and cash.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

New addition to my collection. S*WISS Invicta GRAND DIVER 18k Gold Bezel Blue Carbon Fiber Dial *


----------



## orange fury

dkoernert said:


> I spent some time last night clicking through the watch appreciation thread on TOF. Wow. The disposable income over there is just insane.


Like I've said before, spend some time over at watchuseek and suddenly $67,000 for an A. Lange & Söhne Zeitwerk starts to sound perfectly reasonable


----------



## dkoernert

orange fury said:


> Like I've said before, spend some time over at watchuseek and suddenly $67,000 for an A. Lange & Söhne Zeitwerk starts to sound perfectly reasonable


This is true. I am dying to get my hands on a A. Lange & Sohne, but I know that is YEARS away, if ever.

Tony, how do you like the Grand Diver? I handled a Pro Diver auto at Kohls the other day and was not impressed. The Grand Divers look to be quite a bit nicer than the Pro.


----------



## orange fury

dkoernert said:


> This is true. I am dying to get my hands on a A. Lange & Sohne, but I know that is YEARS away, if ever.


Me as well, I had the opportunity to try on a Lange 1 a couple years ago, absolutely incredible timepiece. The Germans know what they're doing lol.


----------



## dkoernert

I haven't even got that far. I have no idea where I would have to go to even have the opportunity to try one on. I would love to see one of the moon phase pieces in person. They look amazing in photos.


----------



## L-feld

A little dressy today.



Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


----------



## Claybuster

1955 Hallmark


----------



## Topsider

Seiko 5 on leather NATO strap.


----------



## orange fury

dkoernert said:


> I haven't even got that far. I have no idea where I would have to go to even have the opportunity to try one on. I would love to see one of the moon phase pieces in person. They look amazing in photos.


I knew a gentleman that owned one, he regularly wore either a gold datejust or a PP calatrava, but he had on an ALS Lange 1 at several dinners we were at. He knew I had a thing for watches, so he let me try it on.

I did did get to try on a Patek Philippe perpetual calendar at one of the larger Tiffany stores several years ago. That was a REAL quick way to suddenly have every security guard in sight suddenly in my personal bubble lol.


----------



## TradThrifter

orange fury said:


> I knew a gentleman that owned one, he regularly wore either a gold datejust or a PP calatrava, but he had on an ALS Lange 1 at several dinners we were at. He knew I had a thing for watches, so he let me try it on.
> 
> I did did get to try on a Patek Philippe perpetual calendar at one of the larger Tiffany stores several years ago. That was a REAL quick way to suddenly have every security guard in sight suddenly in my personal bubble lol.


Just to try on a Patek Philippe one day is on my life goals bucket list.


----------



## dkoernert

TradThrifter said:


> Just to try on a Patek Philippe one day is on my life goals bucket list.


Same here but they probably wouldn't even let me in the store!


----------



## Ivygrad71

I love Patek's slogan. The slogan “You never actually own a Patek Philippe. You merely look after it for the next generation.”


----------



## L-feld

Finally got my grandfather's watch back from service. The face is still a little beat up, but it runs great. Not bad, considering the watch is 80 years old.



Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


----------



## orange fury

Beautiful piece L-Feld, I have a Benrus with a case very similar to that. I wouldn't say the face is beat up, it has patina. It looks great for the age.

im wearing my Elgin today as well:


Mine is from 1928, so same time period as yours


----------



## FLMike

Admiralty grey MOD strap. The original "nato".


----------



## Captain America

Again, ka-ching!, my Seiko 5!


----------



## kidcharlemange

FLCracka said:


> Admiralty grey MOD strap. The original "nato".


Thats a good-looking Explorer - wear it in good health. I'd love to own one someday, but I think a GMT Master II will have to come first.

I wore my Breitling Colt Chrono again today, with a blue Brooks OCBD.


----------



## dkoernert

So someone recently sent me an Amazon gift card that would be enough to just cover the cost of a Seiko 5 military. Those of you that have one, what are your thoughts? I have been reading that the 7s26 movement can be hit and miss in terms of accuracy, but they will run forever without servicing. 

Also, I am wearing an old Hamilton quartz today that, I assume, was electroplated. The gold is definitely fading to silver and it looks kind of crappy. Is there a way to maybe speed along the process? I was thinking maybe I could remove the movement and crystal and go at it with some polishing compound or something to remove the rest of the gold. Or do I just consider it patina and wear until it fades on its own?


----------



## Pentheos

dkoernert said:


> So someone recently sent me an Amazon gift card that would be enough to just cover the cost of a Seiko 5 military. Those of you that have one, what are your thoughts? I have been reading that the 7s26 movement can be hit and miss in terms of accuracy, but they will run forever without servicing.
> 
> Also, I am wearing an old Hamilton quartz today that, I assume, was electroplated. The gold is definitely fading to silver and it looks kind of crappy. Is there a way to maybe speed along the process? I was thinking maybe I could remove the movement and crystal and go at it with some polishing compound or something to remove the rest of the gold. Or do I just consider it patina and wear until it fades on its own?


Consider using that gift certificate to offset the cost of the Seiko SKA371 ("BFK"). It's an _amazing_ watch. That, or similarly use it to subsidize the cost of a 1st gen. Monster (that has the 7s26 movement) or the 2nd gen. Monster (that doesn't).

I have a 1st gen. Monster. I haven't paid too close attention, but it is running under +/- 10 sec. per day, which is pretty good for the 7s26 movement.


----------



## Topsider

dkoernert said:


> So someone recently sent me an Amazon gift card that would be enough to just cover the cost of a Seiko 5 military. Those of you that have one, what are your thoughts? I have been reading that the 7s26 movement can be hit and miss in terms of accuracy, but they will run forever without servicing.


Yeah, they're usually cheaper to replace than to repair. I've never done any official accuracy tests on mine, but it runs as well as any of my other automatics. I typically don't wear the same watch every day, so I usually have to wind it and set it nearly every time I wear it anyway.


----------



## dkoernert

Pentheos said:


> Consider using that gift certificate to offset the cost of the Seiko SKA371 ("BFK"). It's an _amazing_ watch. That, or similarly use it to subsidize the cost of a 1st gen. Monster (that has the 7s26 movement) or the 2nd gen. Monster (that doesn't).
> 
> I have a 1st gen. Monster. I haven't paid too close attention, but it is running under +/- 10 sec. per day, which is pretty good for the 7s26 movement.


The BFK is the one the guy on WUS ran over with his van isnt it?


----------



## orange fury

dkoernert said:


> So someone recently sent me an Amazon gift card that would be enough to just cover the cost of a Seiko 5 military. Those of you that have one, what are your thoughts? I have been reading that the 7s26 movement can be hit and miss in terms of accuracy, but they will run forever without servicing.
> 
> Also, I am wearing an old Hamilton quartz today that, I assume, was electroplated. The gold is definitely fading to silver and it looks kind of crappy. Is there a way to maybe speed along the process? I was thinking maybe I could remove the movement and crystal and go at it with some polishing compound or something to remove the rest of the gold. Or do I just consider it patina and wear until it fades on its own?


similar to Pentheos, I'll suggest the Seiko monster. I have the orange monster with the 7s26, and it's not the most accurate mechanical watch in the world, but it's a workhorse movement in a sturdy case. I wear mine all the time.


----------



## Topsider

FLCracka said:


> Admiralty grey MOD strap. The original "nato".


I like that! May have to get one of those.


----------



## Pentheos

dkoernert said:


> The BFK is the one the guy on WUS ran over with his van isnt it?


Among other things...freezing, boiling, dishwasher, run over with van, ran through the dryer...

I bought a BFK last week and am very impressed with it. The finish is great, wrist presence is great, it came with six month's charge. I had signed up for a 20% discount with amazon (you get emails about fashion, but can unsubscribe). If you combine that with your certificate, you could probably take the BFK home for $150. Monsters would be less.


----------



## Semper Jeep

I had a Seiko 5 Military and never had any issues with its accuracy. And for less than $60, it's probably one of the best bang-for-the-bucks automatic watches out there. I don't wear mine any more though because I tried taking it apart to teach myself how to mod watches and I bent all the hands trying to put it back together. Maybe I'll have to order some replacements an give it a second go try.

All that being said, I do like the idea of putting the gift card towards a BFK or Orange Monster. My Orange Monster is the most complimented watch I own.


----------



## dkoernert

BFK En Route. Thanks for the suggestions guys.


----------



## Pentheos

dkoernert said:


> BFK En Route. Thanks for the suggestions guys.


I think you'll love the BFK (I do). But please report back, since it's our fault you got that watch and not a Seiko 5.

Up next for me is a Sumo (SBDC001). I _really_ want a SKX007/009, but I'd prefer to wait until they upgrade the movement.


----------



## orange fury

Pentheos said:


> I think you'll love the BFK (I do). But please report back, since it's our fault you got that watch and not a Seiko 5.
> 
> Up next for me is a Sumo (SBDC001). I _really_ want a SKX007/009, but I'd prefer to wait until they upgrade the movement.


I would love to get a SKX007, it's been on my list for several years. The Pepsi bezel on the 009 looks good, but I love the 007


----------



## Semper Jeep

Pentheos said:


> I think you'll love the BFK (I do). But please report back, since it's our fault you got that watch and not a Seiko 5.
> 
> Up next for me is a Sumo (SBDC001). I _really_ want a SKX007/009, but I'd prefer to wait until they upgrade the movement.


Sumo is the next Seiko on my list as well, the "Blumo" version though.


----------



## dkoernert

Semper Jeep said:


> Sumo is the next Seiko on my list as well, the "Blumo" version though.


+1, the Sumo is on my list as well. I have just been so blown away by the 007, I want them all.


----------



## L-feld

Giving the new to me BW Raymond a spin before I drop it off for servicing. It definitely needs a new crystal and a good steaming, but I want to see how well it keeps time before getting a complete overhaul. Anyway, it's functioning well enough so far that I think I got my $40 worth.



Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


----------



## Tempest

Timex Camper, olive.


----------



## orange fury

Finally got my Hamilton back from servicing last week- new strap, cleaned and buffed case, movement regulated, etc. the only thing they didn't do that I was hoping for is the back crystal has a scratch from several years ago that I have no idea how it got there, and I was hoping they could replace the crystal entirely, but oh well:





L-feld said:


> Giving the new to me BW Raymond a spin before I drop it off for servicing. It definitely needs a new crystal and a good steaming, but I want to see how well it keeps time before getting a complete overhaul. Anyway, it's functioning well enough so far that I think I got my $40 worth.
> 
> Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


great looking watch!


----------



## FLMike

Topsider said:


> I like that! May have to get one of those.


They're not terribly easy to find. They are currently being made by Phoenix, and again, the Admiralty Grey in 20mm is the original version issued by the British Minsitry of Defence. I got mine here:

https://www.monkeyswag.co.uk/mod-watch-strap-admiralty-grey-1812-p.asp

Here's a little background from the wristwatch website, HODINKEE:

The NATO strap is not made for NATO, but rather the British Ministry of Defence. They don't call it a NATO strap either, in fact it's referred to as "Strap, Wrist Watch" - not the sexiest name, you'll admit. The strap is commonly referred to as the G10 - because of the form required to requisition one. NATO comes into it because its NATO stock number identifies the strap. What's interesting is that the official specs for this strap are specific, notably it's always only 20mm wide and always Admiralty Grey. It also has to have the second layer of nylon that prevents the watch from moving around on the strap.


----------



## Captain America

Hilarious! I know what you mean!

I've got on an old mechanical wind Wittnauer; too much bother to load pix. When I see the price on some of these Horological Specimens, I just take a look at my cheap old Timex.


----------



## Captain America

Say, Orange Fury, I really love your Hamilton! Is that an oldie?

And isn't the Orange Fury a DC superhero character?


----------



## orange fury

Captain America said:


> Say, Orange Fury, I really love your Hamilton! Is that an oldie?
> 
> And isn't the Orange Fury a DC superhero character?


Thanks! Its a current one, I bought it as a graduation present to myself when I finished my undergrad a couple years back. It's the Jazzmaster Viewmatic in rose gold.

and I have no idea lol, during my freshman year of college, I and a couple friends started a student fan organization to lead cheers and hype the crowd at football and basketball games. Orange Fury was one of the initial working names when we were in the planning stages (school colors were orange and white, and our modus operandi involved us painting up and going nuts to hype the crowd), but we ultimately changed the name to its current iteration. I started using my screen name on multiple forums, and it's just what I've kind of run with lol


----------



## dkoernert

The BFK Arrived today, good call Pentheos and others who recommended it. This thing is a TANK. The finishing is incredible, and the bracelet is really something to behold. VERY pleased with this purchase. I am absolutely hooked on Seikos.


----------



## Pentheos

Yeah, it's a stupid good watch for ~$225. I love mine. Haven't worn anything else since I got it.


----------



## Takai

Missed out on a stupid cheap handwind Omega today  On the plus side tomorrow I get my wonderful Bulova back. Expect pictures.


----------



## Takai

Got caught up finding a grail piece for myself, and wound up blowing a bunch of a fake Omega at the same time.

The good though is really pretty, and I cant wait to get her on my wrist.
Hampden double Hinged Dueber GF Case with a non-jeweled Molly Stark Grade movement that has been keeping perfect time since I bought her




My watchmaker was almost as giddy as I was when I called him about this watch. 
Any suggestions on what kind of strap to put her on?


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

1950 Revue-Sport - Swiss manual, black leather strap - sub-second, numeral ring in different colour.

This isn't mine, but this is the watch


----------



## ricardofrancisco

dkoernert said:


> The BFK Arrived today, good call Pentheos and others who recommended it. This thing is a TANK. The finishing is incredible, and the bracelet is really something to behold. VERY pleased with this purchase. I am absolutely hooked on Seikos.


You can't go wrong with that man. It's so much watch for the money. The best beater!


----------



## Captain America

Yellow-face Seiko diver, circa 1972, on a Bond nato. Goes good with my black polo.


----------



## L-feld

Another day, another watch strap.



Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


----------



## FLMike

Takai said:


> Got caught up finding a grail piece for myself, and wound up blowing a bunch of a fake Omega at the same time.
> 
> The good though is really pretty, and I cant wait to get her on my wrist.
> Hampden double Hinged Dueber GF Case with a non-jeweled Molly Stark Grade movement that has been keeping perfect time since I bought her
> 
> My watchmaker was almost as giddy as I was when I called him about this watch.
> Any suggestions on what kind of strap to put her on?


What?

I'm sure I'm missing something obvious, but are you asking about putting a strap on a pocket watch?


----------



## Takai

FLCracka said:


> What?
> 
> I'm sure I'm missing something obvious, but are you asking about putting a strap on a pocket watch?


It's not a pocket watch, it has wire lugs on both sides. But I am trying to figure out if I should put brown leather, or black leather, or perhaps even a bracelet on her. Since it was originally a women's watch it at one point was set up for a strand chain, but over the years has lost one side of the connection.


----------



## Pentheos

Takai said:


> It's not a pocket watch, it has wire lugs on both sides. But I am trying to figure out if I should put brown leather, or black leather, or perhaps even a bracelet on her. Since it was originally a women's watch it at one point was set up for a strand chain, but over the years has lost one side of the connection.


Why would you want to wear a tiny, incomplete woman's watch?


----------



## Takai

Pentheos said:


> Why would you want to wear a tiny, incomplete woman's watch?


Because it is large enough to pass for a mens watch and at ~35mm is larger than most of my other vintage watches, and keeps some of the best time of any of my watches. And the only thing incomplete about it is the lack of the strand chain which I would not likely wear anyway.


----------



## dkoernert

Are you sure those tiny little wire lugs will be able to withstand the stress from routine wear? I think its a cool watch with a nice looking movement, but I probably wouldn't put it on a strap for wrist wear.


----------



## Takai

dkoernert said:


> Are you sure those tiny little wire lugs will be able to withstand the stress from routine wear? I think its a cool watch with a nice looking movement, but I probably wouldn't put it on a strap for wrist wear.


Fairly certain, and my watchmaker was as well, I will probably stitch up a strap until my proper trench strap comes in.


----------



## godan

Takai said:


> Fairly certain, and my watchmaker was as well, I will probably stitch up a strap until my proper trench strap comes in.


That is a great watch, and you are bold to go forward putting it on your wrist. I take it you considered how both a trench strap and a NATO would pull (or not) on the lugs.


----------



## ReggieE

Wore my silver ESQ (by Movado) Quest chrono.


----------



## godan

This early morning, I am wearing a G-Shock WS-220 because I am off to the range and do not want to impose .45 ACP recoil on either a Rolex or my new Glycine chrono. I have taken to wearing a G-Shock for most robust outdoor adventures and heavy work, but a close friend, who is often involved in these activities, wears his Explorer II for everything, and it holds up nicely.


----------



## FLMike

Just fyi, the Casio WS-220 is not a G-Shock. I'm sure it still handles the aforementioned activities just fine.


----------



## Pentheos

BFK for me. See above for pictures.


----------



## jddillard3

At the moment it's a Seiko SKX007 on a red and black NATO.


----------



## Clay J

Seiko SBDA001 Titanium w/ blue dial.


----------



## dkoernert

Orange Monster inbound to (hopefully) complete my collection of Seiko divers. Until I can afford a Tuna that is...


----------



## godan

FLCracka said:


> Just fyi, the Casio WS-220 is not a G-Shock. I'm sure it still handles the aforementioned activities just fine.


Yes, you are right. I have about ten similar Casios, some technically labelled G-Shock and some not. In terms of tested durability over a few years in hard situations, I have seen no difference, so I, too, am sure it handles these activities. Also, the WS-220 and other "tough solar" models are discussed in and among the G-Shocks on the G-Shock forum on the WUS site, and I have simply become used to the imprecise situation. If there is another site for non-G-Shock solar/atomic Casios, I have not found it.


----------



## Takai

c1931 Bulova


----------



## Captain America

Takai:

You are Super Old School! 


I've just got on my old dependable Seiko 5.


----------



## stewartu

Band doesnt go with the shirt, but wth.

Rolex 16550 from 1986. Love it.


----------



## dkoernert

^Nice one! 

SKX007 for me today, we had some flooding in the area so I figured I ought to be prepared to "dive" if needed.


----------



## Topsider

Omega Dynamic.


----------



## dkoernert

^ Man that is sweet!

Just got this today. VERY happy with this purchase. It came with a black strap, 2 orange straps and a black rubber Maratac strap. I may have a Seiko Problem.


I was surprised that its not nearly as monstrous as the name would suggest. I think my BFK is a little beefier.


----------



## Z.J.P

Most days.


----------



## orange fury

dkoernert said:


> ^ Man that is sweet!
> 
> Just got this today. VERY happy with this purchase. It came with a black strap, 2 orange straps and a black rubber Maratac strap. I may have a Seiko Problem.
> 
> 
> I was surprised that its not nearly as monstrous as the name would suggest. I think my BFK is a little beefier.


Welcome brother! Lol



seriously, probably my favorite dive watch


----------



## orange fury

Z.J.P said:


> Most days.


THAT is a gorgeous watch!


----------



## Z.J.P

Thank you. A generous gift from my father in law from his own collection. I'm sure there is a much deeper message behind it.


----------



## dkoernert

Z.J.P said:


> Most days.


Stunning. Happen to have a pic of the movement?


----------



## Z.J.P

dkoernert said:


> Stunning. Happen to have a pic of the movement?


Unfortunately, I do not. I did some searching to find if others have posted movement pics but came up empty handed.

Here are the details for you, if it helps at all: Vintage 1945 Chronographe Ref: 2599 Number 1465 of 2001.

I'll try and make point of getting a pic for you when I have it serviced.

Thanks for the compliment.

-Zach


----------



## godan

Zach: Lovely GP. Someone on the High-end watches forum on the Watchuseek site will probably know everything about your vintage watch. Also, you might find good suggestions of where to send it for service. A movement that small, from that era, needs to be handled by someone who is not doing it for the first time. Again, congratulations.


----------



## dkoernert

That has got to be the most immaculate dial I have ever seen on a watch of that age.


----------



## Z.J.P

My apologies. The name is very confusing. The watch itself is not vintage. It was a limited line of Deco influenced watches released by GP between 1999-2004 called the Vintage 1945 series. From my digging, mine was made in 2000, despite 2001 being made.

I only wish it were that kind of vintage, then again I would only wear it on special occasions. Still, I am not complaining. I love the styling.

I'll need to snap a few more pics for you. The case on this watch is on the thicker side. One can't really tell from the angle provided.


----------



## dkoernert

Timing my ride with the new OM. Yes, it matches the bike.


----------



## FLMike

With suit & tie....


----------



## Captain America

My old ally the Orange Fury would be jealous of your accouterments! Fight on!


----------



## Dmontez

I've been wearing this one a lot lately. It's very comfortable keeps great time, and brings back some great memories. It's a very obvious fake, but I purchased it on my first trip to New York, bought one for my brother and I. For the price it stands up well compared to my nearly identical Seiko Chronograph 7T92. I keep the Fake Rolex with a nato band, and the Seiko with the metal bracelet.


----------



## phyrpowr

Brand new (UPS delivery ten minutes ago) Hamilton Khaki King, black dial, nice big day/date at 12 o'clock. ETA 2834-2 movement, very good price from www.jomashop.com


----------



## orange fury

phyrpowr said:


> Brand new (UPS delivery ten minutes ago) Hamilton Khaki King, black dial, nice big day/date at 12 o'clock. ETA 2834-2 movement, very good price from www.jomashop.com


I love the Khaki line, I've purchased several Tissots from Jomashop, I liked working with them


----------



## jimw

While wasting time on the Press website, I came across this: 

I take it these are quartz movements? If so, then all I can say is 'tsk-tsk'. US-made or not, I'm not going to spend that sort of coin on a quartz watch.

Also, what's with the size? The 40mm models are ok, but as for the cartoonish 47mm models.....

I guess I'm just grumpy!


----------



## Pentheos

jimw said:


> While wasting time on the Press website, I came across this:
> 
> I take it these are quartz movements? If so, then all I can say is 'tsk-tsk'. US-made or not, I'm not going to spend that sort of coin on a quartz watch.
> 
> Also, what's with the size? The 40mm models are ok, but as for the cartoonish 47mm models.....
> 
> I guess I'm just grumpy!


You can spend much more on a quartz watch.


----------



## orange fury

jimw said:


> While wasting time on the Press website, I came across this:
> 
> I take it these are quartz movements? If so, then all I can say is 'tsk-tsk'. US-made or not, I'm not going to spend that sort of coin on a quartz watch.
> 
> Also, what's with the size? The 40mm models are ok, but as for the cartoonish 47mm models.....
> 
> I guess I'm just grumpy!


Yes they are quartz, but as had been said, you can end up spending much more for a quartz. I would max out for a quartz at the Cartier Tank Solo, which is around $2,500 if I remember correctly. Only reason I'd be willing to do that is because I love the watch, and the auto is 3x the price (at that price, I would be looking at the JLC reverso)


----------



## godan

jimw said:


> While wasting time on the Press website, I came across this:
> 
> I take it these are quartz movements? If so, then all I can say is 'tsk-tsk'. US-made or not, I'm not going to spend that sort of coin on a quartz watch.
> 
> Also, what's with the size? The 40mm models are ok, but as for the cartoonish 47mm models.....
> 
> I guess I'm just grumpy!


Perhaps you have good reason to be grumpy. If we know that a quartz Casio G-Shock, Seiko or Citizen, especially if atomic and solar, will tell time more accurately and reliably than any vastly more expensive mechanical watch, then is not anything else jewelery? I accept that my Rolexes, Sinn, Glycine, Ocean7, vintage Hamilton and Benrus are jewelery, but they are also sophisticated, interesting, mechanical devices, whose design, creation and adjustment are expensive. I am less comfortable spending serious money for jewelery-like cases, dials, hands, crowns etc.,wrapped around a quartz watch. This may not make sense to anyone but me.


----------



## jimw

godan said:


> Perhaps you have good reason to be grumpy. If we know that a quartz Casio G-Shock, Seiko or Citizen, especially if atomic and solar, will tell time more accurately and reliably than any vastly more expensive mechanical watch, then is not anything else jewelery? I accept that my Rolexes, Sinn, Glycine, Ocean7, vintage Hamilton and Benrus are jewelery, but they are also sophisticated, interesting, mechanical devices, whose design, creation and adjustment are expensive. I am less comfortable spending serious money for jewelery-like cases, dials, hands, crowns etc.,wrapped around a quartz watch. This may not make sense to anyone but me.


Good point - from a logical standpoint, watches are a quagmire, aren't they? I own several vintage automatics, as well as a couple of cheap quartz Timex' & Casio's, and make no mistake, the quartz watches keep far better time. But that's hardly the point, right? I could argue that a 2013 Hyundai Touring is more efficient and safe than a 1968 Volvo P1800, but which of these has the curb appeal?

Not every automatic movement is worth the investment, either - watch snobs will thumb their noses at Hamiltons and Tissots with their mass market ETA movements (regardless of whether these are good and highly efficient), and suggest that you and I were filched. I guess what bugs me is that J Press is trying to invest some sort of American made mythos into what's honestly a pedestrian quartz watch, and inflate their margins accordingly. Back when J Crew was selling the Timex 1600, I was annoyed with the $100+ price (though i do like its looks).

I just like watches, but pride is a hard thing to swallow when you know you're getting the shaft, isn't it?

Jim


----------



## Semper Jeep

As a Metro-Detroiter, I have quite a few friends and acquaintances that are now proudly sporting Shinola watches and I have to say that they are pretty sharp in person and seem to be pretty well put together. However, as an horological aficionado, they are greatly overpriced for the movement and materials (and this coming from somebody who is proudly wearing his quartz Seiko Tuna today).

One thing I will say about Shinola is that they seem to have quite the successful marketing campaign.


----------



## godan

jimw said:


> Good point - from a logical standpoint, watches are a quagmire, aren't they? I own several vintage automatics, as well as a couple of cheap quartz Timex' & Casio's, and make no mistake, the quartz watches keep far better time. But that's hardly the point, right? I could argue that a 2013 Hyundai Touring is more efficient and safe than a 1968 Volvo P1800, but which of these has the curb appeal?
> 
> Not every automatic movement is worth the investment, either - watch snobs will thumb their noses at Hamiltons and Tissots with their mass market ETA movements (regardless of whether these are good and highly efficient), and suggest that you and I were filched. I guess what bugs me is that J Press is trying to invest some sort of American made mythos into what's honestly a pedestrian quartz watch, and inflate their margins accordingly. Back when J Crew was selling the Timex 1600, I was annoyed with the $100+ price (though i do like its looks).
> 
> I just like watches, but pride is a hard thing to swallow when you know you're getting the shaft, isn't it?
> 
> Jim


Those with ideas similar to mine are invariably wise and insightful. Your mention of the Tissot is interesting. Within an elastic and accommodating interpretation of need, I can make a case for needing a mechanical stopwatch that will measure up to several hours. Three are harder to explain, but even so, the 7750 ETA does that for twelve hours in my Sinn, Glycine and Ocean7. Tissots have another movement, whose name escapes me, that measures up to six hours, and I would bet it is every bit as practical as the 7750. If I didn't already have the others, I would probably buy a Tissot, just to raise a different digit from the thumb to the watch snobs - probably with one of my Rolexes on the other wrist, to trump snob credentials. Claiming jewelery status or some imagined notion of American made quality or tradition for what you rightly say is a pedestrian quartz watch is another matter, and one that I think is basically false.


----------



## L-feld

If I wanted to buy a new American-made quartz watch, I would spend $100 on a union-made watch from a company that has some real history behind it. Like this:


----------



## L-feld

I might even consider dropping $200 on on of these, since I love railroad style watches so much:


----------



## tocqueville

My wife recently bought a Shinola. She loves the look, and indeed it is sharp. As a watch guy, though, i feel she didnt get much for her money. Besides the pedestrian quatz, there's nothing about it that suggests it is anything more than an at most $300 Fossil. It dies not compare with my seiko sarb, which cost only half what my wife paid for the Shinola yet is at least twice the watch. She could have done better for the money. That said, none of the watches i recommended caught her eye.

The one quartz above $1k that tempts me is the grand seiko, which is exquisitely well made, beautiful, and has a freakishly accurate and reliable movement.


----------



## Mike75

godan said:


> Perhaps you have good reason to be grumpy. If we know that a quartz Casio G-Shock, Seiko or Citizen, especially if atomic and solar, will tell time more accurately and reliably than any vastly more expensive mechanical watch, then is not anything else jewelery? I accept that my Rolexes, Sinn, Glycine, Ocean7, vintage Hamilton and Benrus are jewelery, but they are also sophisticated, interesting, mechanical devices, whose design, creation and adjustment are expensive. I am less comfortable spending serious money for jewelery-like cases, dials, hands, crowns etc.,wrapped around a quartz watch. This may not make sense to anyone but me.


Makes perfect sense to me. I have plenty of quartz watches that I wear and enjoy, but I don't think I've paid more than $50 for any one of them. If I'm going to spend thousands of dollars on a watch, it has to be mechanical.


----------



## Topsider

tocqueville said:


> My wife recently bought a Shinola. She loves the look, and indeed it is sharp.


They look like a Timex to me. Does that mean that I can't tell the difference between sh*t and Shinola...?


----------



## tocqueville

Topsider said:


> They look like a Timex to me. Does that mean that I can't tell the difference between sh*t and Shinola...?


Ha, ha.

They are more interesting looking than Timexes, but you're not far off. And Timex makes some sharp looking watches.


----------



## godan

tocqueville said:


> Timex makes some sharp looking watches.


You're right. Timex also has some digitals with welcome, useful features, including excellent lume, smart modules that can hide screens you select and big digits. The problems are: 1) None (or very few?) models are solar. 2) A deserved reputation for being trashy junk that they will have to work hard to overcome. If Timex can do everything that G-Shock does, and some things better, Casio will have the competition that has long been needed.


----------



## Captain America

Yeah, the Timexes can look very good, can't they? But they call to mind junk---they need a higher end model or brand.

I have on a used Seiko chronograph, which really does the deal at a good price. On a cheap nylon band. This is pretty much my story. I dread the idea of accidentally bouncing my wrist against a building and scraping up an expensive watch.


----------



## Semper Jeep

MKII Nassau


----------



## godan

Semper Jeep said:


> MKII Nassau


That is beautiful. I keep hoping he will offer a 7750 chrono version, but that is a lot to ask for a one-man shop.


----------



## Tilton

jimw said:


> I guess what bugs me is that J Press is trying to invest some sort of American made mythos into what's honestly a pedestrian quartz watch, and inflate their margins accordingly.


That isn't Press's doing. Shinola, which has been mentioned on here a few times before, has been pushing their brand that way for a while. Press is selling their products at Shinola's price, too, it appears. So, Press isn't to blame so much as Shinola.


----------



## 12345Michael54321

I wore my (vintage 1969) Tissot Seastar. But on a brown leather strap, and not the pictured Speidel stretch band.


----------



## Uncle Bill

Wearing my Seiko SKX007 today.


----------



## David J. Cooper

I'm asking for some help from the watch people. I want to get an Orient Bambino with a black face and stainless case. Is there an online seller who people trust? Also I love the pink gold case but wonder how it would look 10 years from now.

Thanks to anyone who can help.


----------



## Semper Jeep

David J. Cooper said:


> I'm asking for some help from the watch people. I want to get an Orient Bambino with a black face and stainless case. Is there an online seller who people trust? Also I love the pink gold case but wonder how it would look 10 years from now.
> 
> Thanks to anyone who can help.


Arizona Fine Time usually has a pretty good selection of Orients, including the Bambino. I have never bought from them but know others who have and they come highly recommended.

Creation Watches is in Indonesia and also carries Orient. I have bought two Seiko's from them and wouldn't hesitate to buy from them again. You may want to give them a look.


----------



## Tilton

This morning I saw that the Orient Mako had dropped in price another $12 since Monday on Amazon Prime so I ordered it on a whim. It was sold through Prime by Orient and has a no-questions-asked free return policy.


----------



## dkoernert

Tilton said:


> This morning I saw that the Orient Mako had dropped in price another $12 since Monday on Amazon Prime so I ordered it on a whim. It was sold through Prime by Orient and has a no-questions-asked free return policy.


Link? I'd like to give the Mako a try. I know it gets rave reviews from a lot of affordable diver enthusiasts. I see it recommended almost as much as the 007 in the affordable auto diver category.


----------



## Tilton

https://www.amazon.com/Orient-CEM65...F8&qid=1401976814&sr=8-1&keywords=orient+mako

Mind blowingly low price for what you get (or, so I hear).

I was looking at the 007 when it popped up. Having seen both in person, the Mako is far more "sport" and less "tool" than the 007. If you want something more tool-like, there is also the Orient Ray:

https://www.amazon.com/Orient-Black...TF8&qid=1401976944&sr=8-1&keywords=orient+ray

Hard to tell by the pics, but the Ray has a larger, flatter bezel that protects the crystal more. The Ray is supposed to be an easier bezel to turn, but I don't have much interest in that - just looking for a knock-around/do-it-all general summer watch that will transition from wading the flats to dinner and drinks out without any fuss and can be worn as easily to a business casual work place as it can to a bourbon-fueled late night barbecue.

I bought a NATO for it (same NATO I always wear - black and grey stripe [so-called "Bond," before the remastered DVD came out!]) but I may also get a black leather strap as all I have now is medium brown. Any suggestions on a reasonably priced black strap? Would prefer it to have a bit of a shine and probably an embossed gator pattern.


----------



## dkoernert

Post pics when your mako comes in! I still need some convincing but am very close to ordering the blue mako (already have 3 black dial divers).


Just look for NOS Speidel straps on the 'bay. You may actually get a real gator strap pretty cheap. I picked up a NOS ostrich strap with the $60 price tag on it for 10 bucks. I got a NOS genuine lizard strap for around the same price. Etsy has some pretty cool handmade stuff too.


----------



## RT-Bone

Anyone have any hands on experience with this Braun watch: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003PCONT...TF8&colid=2RR05VDCQV1CO&coliid=I3MOZ8WPYCABBQ

I'm digging the very basic, clean style - seems like it would look pretty great with a NATO strap.


----------



## godan

RT-Bone said:


> Anyone have any hands on experience with this Braun watch: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003PCONT...TF8&colid=2RR05VDCQV1CO&coliid=I3MOZ8WPYCABBQ
> 
> I'm digging the very basic, clean style - seems like it would look pretty great with a NATO strap.


https://www.ablogtowatch.com/braun-bn0095-watch-review/


----------



## RT-Bone

Thanks, though that is a different Braun watch.


----------



## dport86

I've had the old ones, which were great. But Braun has gone through ownership changes and many of their reissue watches and clocks are made in China now, some with German movements. The vintage ones were available at about 1/2 the price on ebay even as recently as 2-3 years ago, but have dried up.


----------



## Tilton

RT-Bone said:


> Anyone have any hands on experience with this Braun watch: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003PCONT...TF8&colid=2RR05VDCQV1CO&coliid=I3MOZ8WPYCABBQ
> 
> I'm digging the very basic, clean style - seems like it would look pretty great with a NATO strap.


I bought and returned a Braun BN0035. It is a very similar watch but different lug design. I thought it'd be cool on a NATO, but when I got it, the lugs are much like those on a G-shock: the strap/band is necked down to fit in the lugs. Without cutting a NATO strap, it would not have worked and the strap that came on it was far too small for my wrist (I was on the last hole and the buckle was just about on the side of my wrist). Having seen the back of the BN24 you're looking at, I'm not sure if a NATO strap would work or not. It looks similar to a Citizen I own which puts too much leverage on the springbars and causes them to constantly pop out after a week or so.

That said, it is on Prime with free returns, so there is no risk in giving it a shot. The BN0035 was a beautifully designed watch - one of the best I've seen in terms of clean lines and functionality, all the things you expect from a German engineering firm.


----------



## Tilton

dkoernert said:


> Post pics when your mako comes in! I still need some convincing but am very close to ordering the blue mako (already have 3 black dial divers).
> 
> Just look for NOS Speidel straps on the 'bay. You may actually get a real gator strap pretty cheap. I picked up a NOS ostrich strap with the $60 price tag on it for 10 bucks. I got a NOS genuine lizard strap for around the same price. Etsy has some pretty cool handmade stuff too.


Will do. I debated between black and blue and decided on black because 1) it was cheaper and 2) I do not own any divers or watches with metal bracelets so I figured it best to stick with the basics.


----------



## dkoernert

Picked this beauty up on ebay for $30. I've been dying for an analog 24hr watch and the price was right. I love the white sandwich dial and the domed crystal. I am VERY impressed by the quality for a MSRP $100ish chinese mechanical. The movement handwinds and hacks. According to the caseback it was a limited run of this particular combo.




What says the forum on strap choice? The stock strap is a little too large. I'm thinking a shell nato would be great.


----------



## Steve Smith

^That is a nice looking watch. Great buy.


----------



## FLMike

Early 90's Tag


----------



## Topsider

Vietnam-era Hamilton mechanical (MIL-W-46374B) on Admiralty gray NATO.


----------



## FLMike

Very nice Topsider!


----------



## maximar

Omega Moon Watch on brown NATO CXL today.


----------



## eagle2250

Topsider said:


> Vietnam-era Hamilton mechanical (MIL-W-46374B) on Admiralty gray NATO.


That is a great watch, my friend. It looks to be un superb condition!


----------



## stewartu

This one.


----------



## Topsider

Timex Easy Reader on NATO.


----------



## Tilton

I received the Orient Mako II on Saturday. Solid watch for the money, for sure. The one thing it seems to be missing in my mind are solid end-links. I haven't owned a metal bracelet watch before, but removing a link and adjusting the clasp spring bar was a cinch.










Also looks pretty good on the Bond NATO strap.


----------



## dkoernert

Looks nice! It drives me nuts when watchmakers don't put solid end-links on bracelets. How much more could it possibly increase the manufacturing process? How's the bracelet otherwise?


----------



## Tilton

It seems pretty good - it is a brushed finish with polished edges and feels very study. It isn't as nice as the bracelets on the Omega Seamaster I was looking at a few months ago, but for 1/20th the price, I feel like I got more than my money's worth. One notable omission and indication that it isn't _truly_ a diver watch is the lack of a wetsuit extension. I probably won't ever think of that fact again as I won't use it for diving (and if I did, I'd use a NATO strap for the extra security) but, nevertheless, it is missing. Also, as you can see, I'm a hairy dude, though, and it hasn't pinched me or caught hair yet.

Like I said, everything else I own is NATO or leather, so I don't have much basis for comparison.


----------



## Takai

Trying to resist the urge to purchase my first Zenith watch, or perhaps my first Doxa, but my resolve is weakening.


----------



## FLMike

stewartu said:


> This one.
> 
> View attachment 11602


How about a real pic? Would love to see YOUR watch, not a stock photo.


----------



## Captain America

I'm planning to buy a Seiko; either of these. Which do you prefer? Which looks better?


----------



## dkoernert

My personal opinion would be the blue dial/bezel. That is supposedly a very nice watch for the money. I've been eyeing one for my rotation but the only hang up I have is the lack of a screw-down crown.


----------



## Pentheos

Captain America said:


> I'm planning to buy a Seiko; either of these. Which do you prefer? Which looks better?
> 
> View attachment 11617
> View attachment 11618


The blue is the nicer looking watch. It reminds me of the Blumo.

If you can save a bit more, there are many nicer non-5 Seiko choices around $200: orange monster, black monster, BFK, SKX007, SKX009. For sub-$300, you can start to consider the Stargate series. And for around $500, you're looking at any of the three Sumos (black, blumo, orange). All nicer watches, in my opinion.


----------



## Captain America

does anyone like the Gold version?


----------



## dkoernert

Again, personal opinion, but the black and gold combo has always been a little too "Steeler-y" for me. I'd still stick with the blue. For about the same price, I'd be checking out the Orient Mako too (see Tilton's above). It gets rave reviews over on WUS.


----------



## Pentheos

dkoernert said:


> Again, personal opinion, but the black and gold combo has always been a little too "Steeler-y" for me. I'd still stick with the blue. For about the same price, I'd be checking out the Orient Mako too (see Tilton's above). It gets rave reviews over on WUS.


I am very tempted to get an Orient (and posted as much on WUS). I love the look of a large, simple diver. The color options are great. Thing is, they seem almost too good to be true. There appear to be more quality issues, judging from complaints on WUS, than with Seikos.


----------



## tigerpac

My 'beater' purchased used for a nice price. Has been a very good watch for travel and other days I don't want to worry about beating up a watch!


----------



## dkoernert

Pentheos said:


> I am very tempted to get an Orient (and posted as much on WUS). I love the look of a large, simple diver. The color options are great. Thing is, they seem almost too good to be true. There appear to be more quality issues, judging from complaints on WUS, than with Seikos.


My only hesitation is the lack of solid end links. The bracelet on the BFK has ruined other bracelets for me. If the Mako had solid end links, I'd have one in the mail right now.


----------



## maximar

Panerai today:


----------



## Tilton

Pentheos said:


> I am very tempted to get an Orient (and posted as much on WUS). I love the look of a large, simple diver. The color options are great. Thing is, they seem almost too good to be true. There appear to be more quality issues, judging from complaints on WUS, than with Seikos.


Having only had the watch a few days, I can't tell you long-term how it will fare. I will say, though, that it is unquestionably more accurate than my Seiko SKX009 (which I sold on eBay two weeks ago after having owned it for two months - not a bad watch, but I bought the Pepsi dial which I lated REALLY regretted - and it had a rubber strap and I was too lazy to find a bracelet I liked, hence the Mako).

The issues I read on the Mako on WUS were pretty much all regarding the stiffness of the bezel (mine moves okay, it is a bit stiff, but far from un-turn-able), the spring bars (I haven't seen a problem with them yet but I ordered a pack of 22mm spring bars because I know I'll lose one at some point when I swap on a NATO band), and the lume (the lume on mine is okay - about the same as the Wegner I have and a bit better than my Citizen Eco-Drive - it is not as good as the Seiko, but that's unsurprising as the Seiko was VERY bright).

There is nothing flimsy about the watch at all - it is every bit as solid as the SKX009 as far as I can tell.


----------



## ricardofrancisco

If you wish to purchase an Orient Mako, get the regular version as this has screw down crowns for both crowns. The Mako XL only has a pusher at 2 o'clock which I feel might be a weak point for moisture to seep in.


----------



## Tilton

ricardofrancisco said:


> If you wish to purchase an Orient Mako, get the regular version as this has screw down crowns for both crowns. The Mako XL only has a pusher at 2 o'clock which I feel might be a weak point for moisture to seep in.


Ah! I didn't realize that. I didn't ever consider the XL, but that would have swayed me off the bat.

Sadly, finding a diver I like has just upped my long-standing desire for a Rolex Explorer II or Omega Great White GMT. If anyone has any recs on a white face, non-colored bezel diver more in the price range of Seiko/Citizen/Orient, please, do let me know. I've got some holes in my SW fly gear that ought to be filled before buying another watch, but some calls must be answered one way or another.


----------



## ricardofrancisco

Does the SKA619 from Seiko work for you?


----------



## Pentheos

Tilton said:


> Ah! I didn't realize that. I didn't ever consider the XL, but that would have swayed me off the bat.
> 
> Sadly, finding a diver I like has just upped my long-standing desire for a Rolex Explorer II or Omega Great White GMT. If anyone has any recs on a white face, non-colored bezel diver more in the price range of Seiko/Citizen/Orient, please, do let me know. I've got some holes in my SW fly gear that ought to be filled before buying another watch, but some calls must be answered one way or another.


SNM009 / SNM031 Seiko "Samurai"

SKZ323 first gen white Seiko "Stargate"


----------



## Tilton

None of those do much for me, unfortunately.

This Seiko 5 is on point, but 37mm is a bit small for my wrists - 38mm is my max limit, which still looks a bit feminine on me.



The Alpha Explorer GMT is a dead-ringer for me (not looking for a knock-off, per se, but it pretty much is). How are Alphas? I saw one on the previous page with some positive feedback.


----------



## dkoernert

I'll add to the feedback that I posted on the previous page RE: Alphas. I have previously owned both an Alpha Sub homage and a datejust homage in addition to that Universal Time I just posted. The sub was nice, case was nicely finished and it kept surprisingly good time and hacked if i remember correctly. My only complaints about that one was the lume pip on the bezel was gone after 2 or 3 days of wear (seems to be common among Alpha subs) and the rotor was VERY loud. The DJ homage was about the same. Very loud rotor but kept good time and was finished pretty well for a ~$80 watch. The one thing they both had in common was the bracelets sucked. I don't mean they weren't just up to par with others, they were actually really bad. Count on replacing the bracelet if you do get an Alpha GMT. If you go into it expecting about Seiko 5 level quality, you probably wont be disappointed.


----------



## eagle2250

tigerpac said:


> My 'beater' purchased used for a nice price. Has been a very good watch for travel and other days I don't want to worry about beating up a watch!


LOL. Be cautious in the "beatings" to which you subject your Tag. After spending more for bracelet repairs/replacements than I originally paid for my Tag Heuer Link Series Chronometer, the watch spends more time sitting in the case these days than it does on my wrist. Don't misunderstand me...I love the watch, but the proven fragility of the bracelet puts a real drain on the finances!


----------



## tigerpac

So far so good on the bracelet but that's a great heads up, thanks!


----------



## Captain America

Here's what I have today:


----------



## Captain America

I don't know what to fully make of the Alpha Rolex stuff. Here are the considerations I've got:

---It is likely to make some believe that I am trying to pass myself off as another Rolex Achiever!
---it may make some believe, for better or for worse, that I am actually wearing a Rolex. . . eliciting various thoughts from folks, such as "what a waste of money!" to "wow, salivate!" There are just a lot of connotations, some good and some bad, to the watch.
---I appreciate good design and there are certainly well-designed Rolexes and other watches, which have provoked the "homage" stuff.
--with the Alpha, etc., homage, you DO get to have Good Design, but retain the ability to fearlessly clunk your wrist around the lawn mower.


----------



## RT-Bone

What can you all tell me about Smith watches?


----------



## schumann

anyone know what kind of watch this is?

can't discern maker: Pt Bernard? seems to say "Japan Movt" at bottom. def quartz, belonged to my grandfather.


----------



## dkoernert

Captain America said:


> I don't know what to fully make of the Alpha Rolex stuff. Here are the considerations I've got:
> 
> ---It is likely to make some believe that I am trying to pass myself off as another Rolex Achiever!
> ---it may make some believe, for better or for worse, that I am actually wearing a Rolex. . . eliciting various thoughts from folks, such as "what a waste of money!" to "wow, salivate!" There are just a lot of connotations, some good and some bad, to the watch.
> ---I appreciate good design and there are certainly well-designed Rolexes and other watches, which have provoked the "homage" stuff.
> --with the Alpha, etc., homage, you DO get to have Good Design, but retain the ability to fearlessly clunk your wrist around the lawn mower.


'

Your last point is why I have purchased homage watches. I cannot afford a Rolex Submariner at this stage in my life (saving for one) but I love the design. Being able to get my hands on a watch with a similar design to see if I really do like it, and not care if I wreck it is a huge selling point.


----------



## tocqueville

RT-Bone said:


> What can you all tell me about Smith watches?


Are you referring to Smiths watches ()?

They have a good reputation. Good designs and cases, sturdy Miyota movements.


----------



## dkoernert

The watch appreciation thread on TOF now has me lusting over an AP Royal Oak. A watch I will never be able to own. The PP Aquanaut and Nautilus have really grown on me too. If only I had an unlimited budget...


----------



## Captain America

dkoernert said:


> '
> 
> Your last point is why I have purchased homage watches. I cannot afford a Rolex Submariner at this stage in my life (saving for one) but I love the design. Being able to get my hands on a watch with a similar design to see if I really do like it, and not care if I wreck it is a huge selling point.


Yeah, I understand that! But I think with $5-10K there are other things/toys from which I'd get more pleasure. But surely a nicely-made watch counts for something!


----------



## ricardofrancisco

schumann said:


> View attachment 11707
> anyone know what kind of watch this is?
> 
> can't discern maker: Pt Bernard? seems to say "Japan Movt" at bottom. def quartz, belonged to my grandfather.


From the design, it may have been from the 80's. It might be a Seiko or Citizen movement ticking inside there.


----------



## Beresford

Timex "Ingersoll"


----------



## Captain America

The ingersoll's a nice looking watch!

Here's my new SEiko:


----------



## dkoernert

^ Nice looking Seiko.

I got tired of wearing my SKX007 to the gym so I picked up this little gem at wally world:


----------



## ricardofrancisco

That's a classic. For a while, it got the nickname as the terrorist watch since it was used often on bombs. I have one too and it's so light, it feels like I'm wearing a rubber band on my wrist. Good idea on using it for the gym. I might use mine for that purpose too.



dkoernert said:


> ^ Nice looking Seiko.
> 
> I got tired of wearing my SKX007 to the gym so I picked up this little gem at wally world:


----------



## orange fury

dkoernert said:


> ^ Nice looking Seiko.
> 
> I got tired of wearing my SKX007 to the gym so I picked up this little gem at wally world:


i want one of those for nostalgia's sake, my dad wore one all the time when I was growing up.


----------



## orange fury

Pre-emptive warning- this is probably the most gaudy thing posted in this thread lol

I wanted to ask about this, I found this Jules Racine & Co watch in an antique store today- handwound, 17 jewels, 10kt gold filled, Swiss made, Speidel band, and it has a blue jewel in the crown (sapphire maybe?). Essentially it was dirt cheap, and I found an almost identical one for ~$600 online:



any info that anyone might know about the watch or the company would be much appreciated


----------



## dkoernert

.

Found the name in a Wikipedia article about Gallet & Co. I could be interpreting this wrong but it sounds like Jules Racine was part of Gallet's expansion into the American market and maybe started designing watches himself? Not sure, but I would venture a guess that that was a pretty high end watch in its day.


----------



## WmC

Gruem yellow gold pan American. I love this watch.


----------



## Uncle Bill

Wearing my trusty Seiko with a new NATO strap.


----------



## Topsider

orange fury said:


> I found this Jules Racine & Co watch in an antique store today- handwound, 17 jewels, 10kt gold filled, Swiss made, Speidel band, and it has a blue jewel in the crown (sapphire maybe?). Essentially it was dirt cheap, and I found an almost identical one for ~$600 online


They're selling for far less, however. Here's a completed listing for $105: https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_sa...+racine+liberty&LH_Complete=1&LH_Sold=1&rt=nc

And, you're right...that's pretty gaudy.


----------



## Ole Hickory

I disagree, Gallet is one of the finest watch houses with regard to chronograph or complicated movements (especially Excelsior Park) https://www.galletworld.com/gallet_watch_commander.html https://www.classicwatch.com/vintage-Gallet-watches/ Jim Hoel 322nd BG, 450 & 452 SQ​ A story about *2nd LT. James Richard Hoel* written by Don Kochi. Ill-fated Mission to Ijmuiden was originally published in the Spring 2008 Issue of the Military Postal History Society Bulletin. [HR][/HR] 60 years later, piece of his past returns to vet By Lisa Black, Tribune staff reporter. Tribune staff reporter Douglas Holt contributed to this report Published August 30, 2003 The memories came ticking back for Jim Hoel as he held a watch he last remembered wearing on May 17, 1943, the day German soldiers captured him when he scrambled from a Dutch canal after his B-26 Marauder ditched in the water. "It's just eerie, isn't it?" Hoel said after his long-lost watch arrived this week at his Evanston home in a package from England. "That was 60 years ago. I've sort of got gooseflesh." Peter Cooper, who lives in Kirton, a tiny "one-pub, one-shop" village about 75 miles northeast of London, persuaded a neighbor to give up the watch and tracked down Hoel through some amateur sleuthing. "He didn't believe it," said Cooper, 56, a truck driver who called to make sure Hoel was the right person before mailing him the watch a week ago. "He was a bit gob-smacked, as we would call it." Hoel, 82, said he had been counting the minutes until he received his old Gallet chronometer, an enlistment present from the Chicago bank where he worked before the war. It didn't bother him at all that it arrived broken and missing its chain bracelet, a minor detail for a veteran who spent two years in German prison camps after his bomber crash-landed during a doomed raid on a power plant. The inscription on the back of the watch--"J.R. Hoel, (address)" -- was the clue that prompted Cooper to begin his search. About a month ago, an elderly neighbor, "Tiny" Baxter, showed him the watch, which he kept it in a drawer with other collectibles, Cooper said. At Cooper's urging, he agreed to let him try to find the owner and return the watch. Baxter, 89, also of Kirton, said he was an engineer for the British forces in World War II. After the war, Baxter said, his mother gave him the watch when he returned home. How she got it, he said, remains a mystery. "Whether she found it or it was given to her, I do not know," the retired carpenter said during a telephone interview. He had the watch repaired, wore it for several years, then stored it, he said. "I put it in a drawer and forgot all about it," said Baxter. "Really, if it's his watch, I'm very pleased. It's nice to receive something you lost." Cooper figures he spent about three weeks trying to locate Hoel with the help of a friend who searched the Internet and found the name listed among survivors of World War II plane crashes. "Then we came to a brick wall," Cooper said. So he asked another friend who had some American ties. Soon the friend located Hoel, making the first call and establishing that he was at another address. Cooper enclosed the watch and all the information he collected on Hoel's failed bombing mission in a large envelope and mailed it. "It was a very fancy watch, with all the bells and whistles," said Hoel. "It was a large, heavy watch, and it had a very heavy metal link bracelet on it. It had a clasp, one that doesn't open all the way, that you have to slip over your wrist. It was difficult to get on, so I had no idea how it came off." Hoel, a navigator on the B-26, is convinced he was wearing the watch during his final mission. His plane took off from a base at Bury St. Edmunds, about 30 miles away from Ipswich in Suffolk County. He remembers using it to navigate before the crash, then being surprised when he realized it was missing. Ten Marauders, each carrying six men, were on their way to bomb a power plant in Haarlem, Holland, near Amsterdam, when they flew into heavy anti-aircraft fire, he said. Hoel and three other crewmen from his plane were among only 20 of the 60 men who survived. "We happened to be flying down this canal or we probably wouldn't have gotten out alive," said Hoel, adding that the plane was flying low when it was hit. "It's a really wide, wide canal, so we swam to the shore," he said. "There was a very nice German officer there. He spoke perfect English and said, `I think for you the war is over.'" Hoel was sent to the prison camp Stalag Luft III, about 100 miles southeast of Berlin, which was portrayed in the movie "The Great Escape." He was among the imprisoned officers who helped dig one of the tunnels as depicted in the movie, emptying the dirt through their trouser legs to fool the German guards, he said. Hoel was moved to two more POW camps before American soldiers liberated him on April 29, 1945, from Stalag VII in Moosburg, Germany. He learned later that his plane had been lifted out of the canal, where it had broken in two. Cooper speculated that a worker contracted to remove the plane might have found the watch, then passed it along. "It could have been anybody," he said. Hoel said that he never expected to see the watch again. "I hadn't thought of it ... until these guys called," said Hoel. "His accent was so thick the first time I wasn't really sure what he said." He remembers picking out the Swiss-made watch himself, after his Chicago employer, Harris Bank, sent him to a jeweler and told him not to worry about the cost. He paid $50, a lot of money in 1942. "That was shortly after Pearl Harbor," he said. "That was a patriotic time." Copyright © 2003, Chicago Tribune


----------



## dkoernert

Wearing my new gen orange monster today with the 4r36 movement. So far, I like it much better than the gen 1.


----------



## maximar

Seiko today.


----------



## Topsider

Ole Hickory said:


> I disagree, Gallet is one of the finest watch houses with regard to chronograph or complicated movements


But...that watch doesn't have a complicated movement, and isn't really "vintage" (unless you consider the 1970's to be "vintage").


----------



## Tilton

maximar said:


> Seiko today.
> 
> View attachment 11775


I want to live in your timezone. It is still Tuesday here.


----------



## Captain America

OK. Wittnaeur here.


----------



## indieprep

Tag Heuer Aquaracer 500m.


----------



## dkoernert

Smoking some pig today with my new 4r36 orange monster. Liking this movement MUCH better than the 7s26.


----------



## orange fury

dkoernert said:


> Smoking some pig today with my new 4r36 orange monster. Liking this movement MUCH better than the 7s26.


Really like the lune on that, it looks like the crown is textured differently as well? Also, what differences have you noticed accuracy-wise? I'm curious because I've never had an issue with my 7s26, but I've heard hit and miss things about it


----------



## dkoernert

orange fury said:


> Really like the lune on that, it looks like the crown is textured differently as well? Also, what differences have you noticed accuracy-wise? I'm curious because I've never had an issue with my 7s26, but I've heard hit and miss things about it


Yes the new crown is knurled, little bit different look from the OM gen 1. I set the watch to time.gov and at first it was measuring -2s/day. I haven't let it wind down since Monday and today its running -4s of time.gov. Pretty darn impressive if you ask me. The hand winding and hacking are also really nice to have. My 7s26 isnt causing me any problems but this 4r36 IME has been far more accurate. My 007 runs about -20s/day or so. I'm sure there are 4r36's out there that run real slow or real fast, but this one is very, very good.


----------



## orange fury

dkoernert said:


> Yes the new crown is knurled, little bit different look from the OM gen 1. I set the watch to time.gov and at first it was measuring -2s/day. I haven't let it wind down since Monday and today its running -4s of time.gov. Pretty darn impressive if you ask me. The hand winding and hacking are also really nice to have. My 7s26 isnt causing me any problems but this 4r36 IME has been far more accurate. My 007 runs about -20s/day or so. I'm sure there are 4r36's out there that run real slow or real fast, but this one is very, very good.


Nice, didn't realize it was hacking or handwound, I assume it still has a locking crown?


----------



## Pentheos

The 7s26 is holding me back from buying an SKX007/09. I like my 7s26 orange monster, but I don't want to have to wear it all the time to keep it running. I'd like to be able to handwind it every day and just let it run. A 4r36 SKX007/09 would be awesome.


----------



## dkoernert

orange fury said:


> Nice, didn't realize it was hacking or handwound, I assume it still has a locking crown?


Yup still a screw down crown. I actually really like the crown on this version much better than the original.

Pentheos, As an owner of a 7s26 007, I couldn't agree more. My 007 keeps okay time, but it would be a PERFECT diver with a 4r36 or better. Seiko really needs to update the 007 with a new movement.


----------



## Pentheos

dkoernert said:


> Yup still a screw down crown. I actually really like the crown on this version much better than the original.
> 
> Pentheos, As an owner of a 7s26 007, I couldn't agree more. My 007 keeps okay time, but it would be a PERFECT diver with a 4r36 or better. Seiko really needs to update the 007 with a new movement.


Which is why, for my next Seiko purchase, I'm skipping the SKX007/09 and getting a Sumo or Blumo. I think. I really want a pepsi diver though...


----------



## dkoernert

Pentheos said:


> Which is why, for my next Seiko purchase, I'm skipping the SKX007/09 and getting a Sumo or Blumo. I think. I really want a pepsi diver though...


I could have sworn I saw a sumo with an aftermarket Pepsi bezel on WUS the other day. That may be an option. There's also a Pepsi bfk. I know kinetic isn't everyone's cup of tea but it really is an amazing watch for the money.


----------



## ricardofrancisco

dkoernert said:


> I could have sworn I saw a sumo with an aftermarket Pepsi bezel on WUS the other day. That may be an option. There's also a Pepsi bfk. I know kinetic isn't everyone's cup of tea but it really is an amazing watch for the money.


I love the kinetics. The new SKA579p2 looks a bit like the new GMT from Rolex.









Seiko









Rolex


----------



## ricardofrancisco

Credor for today...


----------



## dkoernert

^Nice one. 

The only thing I don't like about the kinetics is the hands. The rest of the watch is so good but the lack of fully lumed hands is pretty annoying.


----------



## LookinSharp24

SKX007


----------



## dkoernert

I've decided I probably ought to have a dress watch. Recommendations? I am currently looking at the Seiko Cocktail Time and the Tissot Le Locle. Trying to keep it under $500.


----------



## Tilton

dkoernert: I've been eyeing the Orient Bambino, after it was suggested in the Fashion forum by, I think, Roger P.


----------



## dkoernert

Tilton said:


> dkoernert: I've been eyeing the Orient Bambino, after it was suggested in the Fashion forum by, I think, Roger P.


I had forgotten all about Orient. I stumbled on the Orient Cosmos and will probably be purchasing that. I love the blue hands.


----------



## tocqueville

ricardofrancisco said:


> Credor for today...


Holy cow, a Credor! Spring drive?


----------



## orange fury

I had never heard of the Seiko Cocktail Time until this thread. Ugh, now I want one :icon_headagainstwal

Hamilton Baxter today:


----------



## orange fury

Timex Weekender on grosgrain. I've noticed that this watch has been my go-to in the hotter weather: more breathable than leather or rubber, and lighter than a bracelet. I'm a fan.


----------



## ricardofrancisco

tocqueville said:


> Holy cow, a Credor! Spring drive?


No it's a manual with a power reserve of 40 hours. I love winding it up and seeing the reserve hand go up.


----------



## FLMike

Beachin'....Happy birthday, America!


----------



## orange fury

FLCracka said:


> Beachin'....Happy birthday, America!


THAT is cool! Deets on the strap?


----------



## FLMike

orange fury said:


> THAT is cool! Deets on the strap?


Thanks. It's a Phoenix brand 20mm Nato, bought on ebay.


----------



## Uncle Bill

Fortis Cosmonaut Diver today.


----------



## Semper Jeep

Broke out the made in Germany Sinn this morning in honor of their win in the World Cup yesterday.


----------



## FLMike

Semper Jeep said:


> Broke out the made in Germany Sinn this morning in honor of their win in the World Cup yesterday.


Very cool watch!


----------



## godan

Semper Jeep said:


> Broke out the made in Germany Sinn this morning in honor of their win in the World Cup yesterday.


How is the lume holding up on your Sinn? I had a 103 that dimmed more quickly than I expected, but it could have been a one-off fluke.


----------



## Semper Jeep

Mine is only about a year old and is holding up great. It was never the brightest to begin with (especially compared to my Tuna or Orange Monster) but I haven't noticed any fading.


----------



## Thunderball57

1936 Hamilton 992e with a vest chain on occasion. 


Or Rolex DJ Turn O Graph 
I've several others, but these two are my favorites.


----------



## Thunderball57

I take that back. My dad's 1930's Longines is my most prized. It has a 10K Gemex band that has stress fractures in a couple of spots, so I only wear it on Christmas Day and at weddings.


----------



## L-feld

Friday night:


Over the weekend:


Today:


Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


----------



## L-feld

Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


----------



## Thunderball57

L-feld said:


> Friday night:
> 
> Over the weekend:
> 
> Today:
> 
> Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


Sweet! Love the Montgomery dial.


----------



## orange fury

1920's Elgin today:


----------



## L-feld

Thunderball57 said:


> Sweet! Love the Montgomery dial.


Thanks. As you can tell, I really like railroad watches. The Hamilton was my grandfather's.

Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


----------



## Thunderball57

Nice. I love railroads, too. They had to be accurate to within 30 seconds a week, we're talking chronometer standards. I love 992s. Have a 1910 and a '36 e with the Montgomery dial. I've a 17 jewel, mid-30's Illinois Time King that I carry often, keeps great time. The 1936 has no jewelers marks on it anywhere, appears to have sat in a drawer for decades. It's as near mint as I've ever seen. I'm taking it in to be serviced soon.


----------



## Thunderball57

Oops, forgot that I'd posted this the other day.


----------



## Topsider

orange fury said:


> 1920's Elgin today:


Very nice. I have a couple of old ones like that, but they aren't running right now.


----------



## orange fury

Topsider said:


> Very nice. I have a couple of old ones like that, but they aren't running right now.


If it's any consolation, you wouldn't believe how difficult it is to source parts for an 86 year old watch. I bought this four years ago and up until a couple months ago, had issues keeping it running from day 1. I finally had a brother from my lodge who owns a watch repair shop look at it, apparently it was the worst case of magnetism he had seen in his 50+ years of working on timepieces. Took 3 months to fully fix the magnetism issue, but now it runs like a champ.

Nothing I haven't posted before, but I like the way the cuff, jacket sleeve, and strap all played off each other:


----------



## ricardofrancisco

My 6105 says hello.


----------



## Captain America

Good band on that Seiko diver! There's just something rugged and wholesome about a Seiko diver; quintessence of the genre, I think.

Here's today:


----------



## dkoernert

Still in need of a dress watch here. I was originally considering Orient, but I'm still wary and none of their dress models really stand out to me. I'm thinking of stretching the budget, selling a few of my many divers, and going for a Tissot Le Locle or a Visodate. I know there are some Tissot owners on this thread. Does anyone own either of the two I previously mentioned? My question, I suppose, is will either of those Tissot models stand up to near daily wear for years to come, or should I stick with Orient and just replace as necessary?


----------



## bremersm

dkoernert said:


> Still in need of a dress watch here. I was originally considering Orient, but I'm still wary and none of their dress models really stand out to me. I'm thinking of stretching the budget, selling a few of my many divers, and going for a Tissot Le Locle or a Visodate. I know there are some Tissot owners on this thread. Does anyone own either of the two I previously mentioned? My question, I suppose, is will either of those Tissot models stand up to near daily wear for years to come, or should I stick with Orient and just replace as necessary?


I sent you a PM.


----------



## orange fury

dkoernert said:


> Still in need of a dress watch here. I was originally considering Orient, but I'm still wary and none of their dress models really stand out to me. I'm thinking of stretching the budget, selling a few of my many divers, and going for a Tissot Le Locle or a Visodate. I know there are some Tissot owners on this thread. Does anyone own either of the two I previously mentioned? My question, I suppose, is will either of those Tissot models stand up to near daily wear for years to come, or should I stick with Orient and just replace as necessary?


The visodate has been on my radar for a while, I'm a very big fan. The Le Locle is also a gorgeous watch, but in my mind is a much dressier vibe than for every day wear. Stylistically, I would suggest the Hamilton Intramatic (similar to the visodate) and the Frederique Constant FC303 (similar to the Le Locle), both are a couple hundred more though.

i own the Tissot PRC200 chrono and Desire dress watch, I wouldn't hesitate to buy another Tissot product. Great bang for buck for an entry into Swiss watches


----------



## zcm

Plain and simple for me today:


----------



## orange fury

Hamilton Brandon today-
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...5-4CBD-9321-D97BE8F01D3D_zpspme9yjmr.jpg.html


----------



## CBlack0

My Favorite is this Dolce & Gabana watch I bought for my husband:



Love the style classy, yet sporty.


----------



## Topsider

Watermans homage to the Rolex Prince.


----------



## eagle2250

^^You are sporting a very handsome watch, my friend. What a beautiful recreation of a vintage classic watch design!


----------



## Topsider

Vintage Timex on grosgrain.


----------



## orange fury

Topsider, those look incredible!


----------



## Topsider

Timex "Ingersoll" on NATO.


----------



## Captain America

Topsider, believe it or not, but that old Timex is actually a bit inspirational! Great stuff!


----------



## tigerpac

Got married on Saturday, this was my wedding gift...










A great way to start a marriage if I do say so myself


----------



## Topsider

Captain America said:


> Topsider, believe it or not, but that old Timex is actually a bit inspirational! Great stuff!


They're cheap fun.


----------



## Topsider

tigerpac said:


> Got married on Saturday, this was my wedding gift...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A great way to start a marriage if I do say so myself


Indeed. I have a Grande Taille myself. The crown pulled out right after I had it serviced, though, and I haven't gotten around to taking it back to the jeweler. I really need to do that one of these days, as it's too nice a watch to sit in a drawer.


----------



## tigerpac

Eek! Was is serviced by JLC themselves?!


----------



## Topsider

tigerpac said:


> Eek! Was is serviced by JLC themselves?!


Yep. I was disappointed.


----------



## Topsider

IWC Mark XV.


----------



## dkoernert

Nice Mark XV, Top. That's definitely one of my favorites from IWC.


----------



## Topsider

dkoernert said:


> Nice Mark XV, Top. That's definitely one of my favorites from IWC.


Agree. I currently have it on a black strap, and don't wear it much. I've ordered a brown strap, so it'll probably get more wrist time soon.


----------



## Captain America

Seiko diver. I really should start a little collection of these.


----------



## L-feld

Kind of undecided about Lizard bands. Thoughts?




Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


----------



## dkoernert

I really like lizard bands. I have a brown one on one of my watches that I wear frequently.


----------



## godan

L-Field: The watch is plain enough, so I think the band looks fine. If a tiny portion of the human race even notices what sort of a watch one is wearing, then a tiny fraction of that tiny portion might recognize a lizard band. I had an elephant hide band on an IWC that I wore in rotation for a couple of years. Anyone who may have noticed did not comment.


----------



## L-feld

Well, maybe one of these days I will even go for the Full Monty and get a lizard strap for my Tiffany buckle as well.


----------



## godan

L-feld said:


> Well, maybe one of these days I will even go for the Full Monty and get a lizard strap for my Tiffany buckle as well.


Lizard comes in many varieties. You might want to be sure that the strap you select can handle the bite of the Tiffany buckle - - or know that you will never gain or lose weight so the buckle always hits the same spot.


----------



## orange fury

I like the look of lizard, but I had a lizard strap on my Hamilton Baxter a while back that didnt hold up well at all. It lasted maybe 4 months before it started coming apart. Maybe it was cheap.


----------



## L-feld

godan said:


> Lizard comes in many varieties. You might want to be sure that the strap you select can handle the bite of the Tiffany buckle - - or know that you will never gain or lose weight so the buckle always hits the same spot.


Well, maybe lizard is off the table then. I wear the Tiffany buckle specifically for the flexibility. And because it was a present from my wife. But mostly for the flexibility.


----------



## Topsider

L-feld said:


> Kind of undecided about Lizard bands. Thoughts?
> 
> Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


Personally, I've always considered lizard to be somewhat dressy. I think it looks pretty good on something like a Cartier tank. It looks less good on more casual watches (IMO).


----------



## Thunderball57

This 1970 Bulova.


----------



## ricardofrancisco

I like lizard straps. I usually use them on my dress watches. For tool watches, I like to use croc hornback or sharkskin. Croc belly, ostrich and stingray are also very nice for dress watches.


----------



## Odin

Wearing my Panerai today as I do on all Fridays.


----------



## eagle2250

Tag Heuer, Link Series Professional, in brushed and burnished stainless steel. Appears solid enough to drive nails, but looks can be deceiving!


----------



## dkoernert

Thunderball57 said:


> This 1970 Bulova.


Man that really makes me miss my sea-king


----------



## Topsider

IWC Mark XV on new brown Hadley-Roma oiled leather strap. This will definitely get more wear than the black one. The oiled leather appears to mark easily, so it will quickly acquire some "character."


----------



## dkoernert

That looks really, really great.


----------



## Captain America

I"m a fan of lizard straps, since I figure that lizard leather is meant to be curvy and handle curving around something like a wrist much more than cow leather. My "good stuff" is on lizard, if I can help it.


----------



## godan

Captain America said:


> I"m a fan of lizard straps, since I figure that lizard leather is meant to be curvy and handle curving around something like a wrist much more than cow leather. My "good stuff" is on lizard, if I can help it.


Do you happen to have a good source for quality lizard straps? I have a small - 6.5 in. - wrist and have searched unsuccessfully for a vendor who has short lizard straps in stock or can have them made.


----------



## L-feld

godan said:


> Do you happen to have a good source for quality lizard straps? I have a small - 6.5 in. - wrist and have searched unsuccessfully for a vendor who has short lizard straps in stock or can have them made.


https://www.debeerwatchbands.com/lizard-watch_band-short.html


----------



## dkoernert

godan said:


> Do you happen to have a good source for quality lizard straps? I have a small - 6.5 in. - wrist and have searched unsuccessfully for a vendor who has short lizard straps in stock or can have them made.


I've had good luck finding NOS Speidel straps in all sorts of different types of leathers on feebay. I think I paid $12 shipped for the lizard strap I have on my dress watch.


----------



## godan

L-feld said:


> https://www.debeerwatchbands.com/lizard-watch_band-short.html


That site looks good to me. Their genuine lizard, especially in the short version, are about half what I had expected to pay.

dkoernert: I looked around on the bay but am a little reluctant to buy something like a lizard band there because I think sellers who are not experts could honestly mistake lizard(ed) calf for real lizard. Also, I am not sure that an inexpert seller will know what a short band is.

Thanks to both of you.


----------



## jimw

I personally think the stainless steel goes rather well with the lizard strap: dress it up or dress it down. What is this watch, by the way?

Jim


----------



## dkoernert

godan said:


> That site looks good to me. Their genuine lizard, especially in the short version, are about half what I had expected to pay.
> 
> dkoernert: I looked around on the bay but am a little reluctant to buy something like a lizard band there because I think sellers who are not experts could honestly mistake lizard(ed) calf for real lizard. Also, I am not sure that an inexpert seller will know what a short band is.
> 
> Thanks to both of you.


Excellent point about the short band. I have stuck to NIB items that are clearly marked "Genuine (insert animal here)" to make sure that I am getting the real deal. I definitely understand the hesitation, but I haven't been burned...yet.


----------



## Captain America

I've got a small wrist as well. I've just been using up some sale stuff I bought at a store going out of business. I think I have one strap left; the store went under about 15 years ago.


----------



## L-feld

jimw said:


> I personally think the stainless steel goes rather well with the lizard strap: dress it up or dress it down. What is this watch, by the way?
> 
> Jim


It's an older Ball Trainmaster. Definitely a more casual watch. In many ways it's just as much of a working watch as a diver, just meant for a different job.



godan said:


> That site looks good to me. Their genuine lizard, especially in the short version, are about half what I had expected to pay.
> 
> dkoernert: I looked around on the bay but am a little reluctant to buy something like a lizard band there because I think sellers who are not experts could honestly mistake lizard(ed) calf for real lizard. Also, I am not sure that an inexpert seller will know what a short band is.
> 
> Thanks to both of you.


My pleasure. I have purchased a number of bands from De Beer and they offer a quality product for a very reasonable price. Lot's of color choices as well, if that's your thing.


----------



## Topsider

Curvex, from Watermans.


----------



## Topsider

Another vintage Timex on NATO.


----------



## Captain America

Excellent all-around, Topsider. Very nice.


----------



## orange fury

That curves looks incredible!


----------



## jimw

All things converge, and a river runs through it. Received this orange and black strap around the same time I found this humble Casio ($18) and just before finding this slick Grant tartan tie ($1 at my local GW. I just love to accessorize for a Fall look, all for about $31!

Best,

Jim


----------



## Odin




----------



## Captain America

1980s ripoff by Pulsar of the classic Cartier tank watch, on a green lizard strap.


----------



## Walter Denton

Best $.99 watch ever. Darch on a $15 ribbon. Watch is still running after 2.5 years on the original battery. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dkoernert

^ Wearing my Darch today also, and I have not changed my battery since I got it either! Its starting to look a little worse for the wear, but it is really a heck of a little watch for $.99.


----------



## Topsider

dkoernert said:


> ^ Wearing my Darch today also, and I have not changed my battery since I got it either! Its starting to look a little worse for the wear, but it is really a heck of a little watch for $.99.


Would you even bother changing the battery in a $0.99 watch...? Batteries cost around ten bucks. It would be cheaper to buy a new watch. You could buy ten of 'em, in fact.


----------



## dkoernert

Topsider said:


> Would you even bother changing the battery in a $0.99 watch...? Batteries cost around ten bucks. It would be cheaper to buy a new watch. You could buy ten of 'em, in fact.


True. I'll probably just buy another when this one dies.

They still cost the same, but it looks like they just made them BIN with free shipping instead of $.99 with $10.99 shipping

Last night I stopped by a jeweler to check out some Hammys and Tissots. They happened to sell Omega as well. I made a huge mistake and tried on an Aqua Terra and a Speedy Pro. I want both now. I also got to handle a Tissot Le Locle and a Jazzmaster Viewmatic, both of which were on my short list to purchase. Didn't like either one. The bracelet on the Tissot felt real cheap (I was wearing my BFK so probably not the best comparison) and the Jazzmaster was just uncomfortable. Back to square one in the dress watch department I suppose.


----------



## Topsider

dkoernert said:


> Last night I stopped by a jeweler to check out some Hammys and Tissots. They happened to sell Omega as well. I made a huge mistake and tried on an Aqua Terra and a Speedy Pro. I want both now. I also got to handle a Tissot Le Locle and a Jazzmaster Viewmatic, both of which were on my short list to purchase. Didn't like either one. The bracelet on the Tissot felt real cheap (I was wearing my BFK so probably not the best comparison) and the Jazzmaster was just uncomfortable. Back to square one in the dress watch department I suppose.


With a white or silver dial, the Aqua Terra would probably work well in either situation (casual or dress). Keep an eye on the sales forum on TimeZone.com. They pop up there occasionally.


----------



## dkoernert

The white dial was the model I tried on and fell in love with. I'm a long way off from owning one, however.


----------



## godan

Watchrecon is the place to look. The usual cautions about buying pre-owned watches apply.


----------



## LouB

Citizen on a C & B NATO. I think I should have gotten a darker strap...


----------



## Beresford

1971 Timex recently acquired on ebay. (I wore a watch identical to this in high school and college, so when I saw it on ebay I had to get it.)


----------



## stewartu




----------



## Captain America

I know how that goes! I was nostalgic for the old Timex I used to wear around 1983, so I found one on the bay; cheaper and better quality than today's Timexes. Still ticking. . .


----------



## Beresford

^
Of all the watches I have owned over the years, this was the one to which I was most attached. It probably cost $10 new, if that.

My father, while on a business trip to New York City, had his pockets picked and his watch stolen (apparently they can slice off the band at the same time as they are picking your pockets). It was a quite expensive Swiss gold watch (Universal Geneve, before it started declining in quality). He then bought the cheapest Timex watch he could find to tide him over until he got home. He then bought another nice gold Swiss watch (a Jaeger LeCoultre), and gave the Timex to me. I remember it was so inexpensive it didn't even have a leather strap--the strap was made of plastic.

But I wore that watch constantly from then on. It gave up the ghost my senior year in college, when I went to have the crystal replaced because I had put a big crack in it, and it apparently stopped running while that was being done (or so the jeweler said). Since then I have owned all sorts of watches, some very nice, and others like dive watches and digital watches that were real beaters. But I still have a ton of affection for that old Timex--it must be my "Rosebud" moment.


----------



## eagle2250

^^What a heartwarming recollection.
Thank-you, Beresford, for sharing it with us! 

Speaking of Timex, I still have an old Easy Reader, an old Ironman and an old Timex Field watch that I pull out and wear occasionally. The Ironman gets worn most...it's my exercise watch of choice.


----------



## NoahNY

GP "Casquette" in SS with SS bracelet.


----------



## sskim3

Not a watch I own, but the first "smart" watch that is at least pleasing to look at with Horween leather strap which is a shocking surprise. Moto 360 with a Black or light gray strap.


----------



## eagle2250

Today it's the Rolex Air King, white watch face and stainless case and bracelet.


----------



## godan

eagle2250 said:


> Today it's the Rolex Air King, white watch face and stainless case and bracelet.


Another elegant stealth Rolex. Probably only you know, but I bet it is fun knowing. I certainly enjoy my innocuous Explorer I.


----------



## mnewb1




----------



## FLMike

Happy Friday...


----------



## godan

FLCracka said:


> Happy Friday...


Interesting strap. Has anyone noticed it or commented on it?


----------



## FLMike

godan said:


> Interesting strap. Has anyone noticed it or commented on it?


It's a fairly common strap design, particularly among vintage watch collectors (though mine is not vintage).


----------



## godan

FLCracka said:


> It's a fairly common strap design, particularly among vintage watch collectors (though mine is not vintage).


True. I just have not seen aftermarket straps often on that model Rolex, and I thought the combination might be noticed.


----------



## DRWWE

*Today's watch.*


----------



## FLMike

More of an action shot.....


----------



## Captain America

Not a big Rolex fan, but that's a winning combination you've got there.


----------



## dkoernert

No Rolex but I threw the $4 thrift find on a nato for a quick spin.


----------



## Topsider

Nice score! Where did you find it?


----------



## dkoernert

Topsider said:


> Nice score! Where did you find it?


Boys and Girls sitting in a VERY old Seiko case. I saw the second hand ticking and couldn't leave it.


----------



## Topsider

dkoernert said:


> Boys and Girls sitting in a VERY old Seiko case. I saw the second hand ticking and couldn't leave it.


Dang...I was just in there.

If it needs some work, take it to Han's in the Glendale Shopping Center (where Village Thrift is).


----------



## dkoernert

Topsider said:


> Dang...I was just in there.
> 
> If it needs some work, take it to Han's in the Glendale Shopping Center (where Village Thrift is).


I'll have to stop by there and see if they may be able to give it a quick servicing.


----------



## orange fury

Hamilton Jazzmaster, but primarily I thought the cuff/sweater/rose gold combo looked neat:
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...7-4991-8FFC-CB4C938F5DFF_zps8mamoaxt.jpg.html


----------



## Uncle Bill

Wearing my Omega Seamaster Deville on a RAF strap today.


----------



## L-feld

A JLC Memovox that my grandfather received for selling a crapload of life insurance policies back in the 60's. I was a little reluctant to wear it because (1) I find roman numerals hard to read, (2) it's kind of big by my standards (38mm!), and (3) I don't want to be that annoying lawyer who wears the scales of justice. But I figured the it's a pretty cool watch nonetheless (a mechanical alarm!), technically it's not a lawyer emblem, and it's a JLC, so why the frack not?



Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


----------



## orange fury

L-feld said:


> A JLC Memovox that my grandfather received for selling a crapload of life insurance policies back in the 60's. I was a little reluctant to wear it because (1) I find roman numerals hard to read, (2) it's kind of big by my standards (38mm!), and (3) I don't want to be that annoying lawyer who wears the scales of justice. But I figured the it's a pretty cool watch nonetheless (a mechanical alarm!), technically it's not a lawyer emblem, and it's a JLC, so why the frack not?Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


I was going to say, it's a JLC, let 'em talk lol.And I'm in the finance industry and have a tie with a bear and bull fighting, so I can't talk lol


----------



## Uncle Bill

Today's watch, my Cosmonaut from Fortis.


----------



## thewire

My watch today: Panerai PAM 111


----------



## Bjorn

A much critiqued Armida, on cork:


----------



## mkable1370

I love this topic! First post here for me... Vintage Elgin on new leather strap.


----------



## eagle2250

Nice watch....and welcome to the forum, mkable1370!


----------



## mkable1370

*
On My Wrist Today:* my well worn Omega Seamaster 300M automatic (thirteen years of nearly constant use... the dents and dings add character!)


----------



## safetyfast

Speedmaster Pro. 40th birthday gift to myself. Always wanted one. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkable1370

safetyfast said:


> Speedmaster Pro. 40th birthday gift to myself. Always wanted one.
> View attachment 12822
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations on an excellent choice. Nice to see another Omega owner here.
Sadly, my 40th is already in the rearview mirror. I'll need to find a different excuse to gift one to myself.


----------



## mkable1370

I realize its a far cry from being Trad, but its seldom in my rotation and I wanted to give it a go today.
My *Citizen Eco-Drive Chrono.*








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## mr7864




----------



## eagle2250

^^Understated class and top flight performance! Very nice, mr 7864.


----------



## RT-Bone

Realize this isn't anything exciting, but after exploring my watch interest for a couple of years with two Darch watches, I recently upgraded (slightly in terms of quality/functionality and significantly in terms of cost given Darch's $.99 price point) to this Braun. I added a Horween shell strap. Plans are to wear this daily and without worry. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

Great looking strap - would you mind sharing the details?


----------



## RT-Bone

Brigadier Cheape said:


> Great looking strap - would you mind sharing the details?


Given the watch, I went with a budget version, which suits it perfectly fine:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MXNMLEA/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

Posted over on the WAYWT Trad thread, someone suggested I post here as well.


----------



## DRWWE

Reverso.


----------



## Beresford

Brigadier Cheape said:


> Posted over on the WAYWT Trad thread, someone suggested I post here as well.


Martin & MacArthur, Hawaii koa wood watch?


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

WeWood, date brown


----------



## Fading Fast

RT-Bone: I like the simplicity and classic design. While not vintage or Trad - there's an echo there in the clean lines and small second hand. Plus, I've used Braun shavers for years which, from my experience, are head and shoulders above other electric shavers, so I bet the watch is well made for its price point. 

DRWWE: Very, very nice and timeless looking. How old is it, if I may ask?


----------



## DRWWE

Fading Fast said:


> DRWWE: Very, very nice and timeless looking. How old is it, if I may ask?


It's 7-8 years old.


----------



## Fading Fast

DRWWE said:


> It's 7-8 years old.


Thank you, that's a pass down to the next generation of DRWWEs and the generation after that. What a great timepiece.


----------



## DRWWE

Thank you.


----------



## Thunderball57

A Ball Engineer II


----------



## TradThrifter

My daily Seiko 5 Sports Seamaster inspired


----------



## Duvel

Old Faithful:


----------



## FLMike

I'm glad to see this thread is still alive.


----------



## Captain America

That's good. There'always room for an unostentatious Rolex.


----------



## orange fury

My watch from last night, the Tissot Desire:



though I'm not usually a fan of quartz watches, I like it. It reminds me of the PP Calatrava and is slim enough to work well with French cuffs.


----------



## Lord Elgin

Reviving this thread:



1950's Longines.


----------



## bremersm

Lord Elgin said:


> Reviving this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 1950's Longines.


What type of strap is that?


----------



## bremersm

After a long and difficult search I found the Gruen I was looking for. It is a 1940 Gruen Curvex with 440 movement and hidden lugs. I am looking for a new strap for it so any thoughts are welcome.


----------



## Lord Elgin

bremersm said:


> What type of strap is that?


Sorry, I can't really tell you more than that it says "Lizard" on the reverse side, and is made by Hirsch.


----------



## Topsider

Lord Elgin said:


> Sorry, I can't really tell you more than that it says "Lizard" on the reverse side, and is made by Hirsch.


It's a Hirsch lizard strap.


----------



## Fading Fast

bremersm said:


> After a long and difficult search I found the Gruen I was looking for. It is a 1940 Gruen Curvex with 440 movement and hidden lugs. I am looking for a new strap for it so any thoughts are welcome.


Are you asking for a recommendation for a type of strap or where to find one? If the former, I'd either replace the lizard or go with an Alligator - I think for the extra money those straps really kick the vintage watches up in appearance versus plain leather. If you are looking for a place - I've bought from these guys (see link below) and thought the prices were fair and the service good.

Good luck, let us know what you decide to do as that is a gorgeous watch.


----------



## maximar

Panerai on gray shark.


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

Good old timex


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Elgin

Topsider said:


> It's a Hirsch lizard strap.


LOL....well it was just me trying to be conversational...


----------



## Cuad

1956 Bulova 23.


----------



## ricardofrancisco

A trusty chronograph.


----------



## catside

That watch!:amazing:


----------



## ricardofrancisco

Not really a trad watch but I find the spinning discs amusing on this.










It reminds me of the Seiko discus which I wanted badly before but couldn't find.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Perhaps a bit large and heavy on the wrist, but one can easily see how the visual display could be absolutely mesmerizing! May you long enjoy your watch.


----------



## orange fury

Its been a good while since I've worn this one, 1940's-ish Benrus:


the watch was refurbished before I bought it, hence the reason the font of "Benrus" is from the 80's


----------



## Fading Fast

orange fury said:


> Its been a good while since I've worn this one, 1940's-ish Benrus:
> 
> 
> the watch was refurbished before I bought it, hence the reason the font of "Benrus" is from the 80's


very nice watch and it looks great with the textures of the sweater and OCBD - right out of the Ivy era.


----------



## jimw

This I like very much - nice size, patina, etc. How old is this? I'm guessing late '50s/early '60s?

Jim


Cuad said:


> 1956 Bulova 23.


----------



## Cuad

jimw said:


> This I like very much - nice size, patina, etc. How old is this? I'm guessing late '50s/early '60s?
> 
> Jim


It's a 1956 "Bulova 23". Automatic movement with 23 jewels. One of Bulova's most prolific collections. It looks great on a leather strap, but I couldn't resist the period correct band.


----------



## rwaldron

I am not wearing any watch today, nor will I be tomorrow, but the below puppy just shipped to me, and I hope to be wearing it within a week!


----------



## Beresford

*My Dad's JLC from the Sixties*


----------



## g3org3y

ricardofrancisco said:


> A trusty chronograph.


Now that is nice. :cool2:


----------



## ricardofrancisco

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Perhaps a bit large and heavy on the wrist, but one can easily see how the visual display could be absolutely mesmerizing! May you long enjoy your watch.


Thank you. It is indeed quite large and heavy.

This is the one I originally wanted to get but this is as rare as hen's teeth. It's even rare in Japan.



g3org3y said:


> Now that is nice. :cool2:


Thank you. It's probably my favourite.

For today, I've got on a Nomos Orion.










I love the straps that came with it.


----------



## ricardofrancisco

The first watch that I bought with my own money - a Swatch back in 1988. Still keeping good time after 26 years. :biggrin:










I remember it took me months of saving up to just get this model which was a discounted model.


----------



## Semper Jeep

Doxa Submarine 1200T today:


----------



## ricardofrancisco

Archimede deck watch for today.


----------



## ricardofrancisco

A Casio w-216 to go with my sneakers.


----------



## SCsailor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Topsider

ricardofrancisco said:


> Archimede deck watch for today.


Did somebody say Archimede...?


----------



## ricardofrancisco

Topsider said:


> Did somebody say Archimede...?


Hey this is pretty nice! Does it have some manner of chrono function related to the markings on the chapter ring?


----------



## Topsider

ricardofrancisco said:


> Hey this is pretty nice! Does it have some manner of chrono function related to the markings on the chapter ring?


No, that's a pulsimeter scale, for taking a pulse. Using the second hand, you start counting at any of the three "Start" points (at the 0, 20, and 40-second marks), count 15 beats, then read the pulse off the scale.


----------



## ricardofrancisco

Topsider said:


> No, that's a pulsimeter scale, for taking a pulse. Using the second hand, you start counting at any of the three "Start" points (at the 0, 20, and 40-second marks), count 15 beats, then read the pulse off the scale.


Alright. It looks cool!


----------



## FLMike

My favorite accessory:


----------



## godan

FLCracka said:


> My favorite accessory:


Yes, Absolutely. Quality without display or ostentation. After its most recent visit to Rolex, mine has migrated to daily wear with business casual, being replaced in the mountains, at shooting ranges, etc., by G-Shocks.


----------



## ricardofrancisco

A manual chrono for today.


----------



## ricardofrancisco

Vintage diver on shark mesh for today.


----------



## Pentheos

Seiko BFK.


----------



## Pentheos

ricardofrancisco said:


> Vintage diver on shark mesh for today.


6309?


----------



## ricardofrancisco

Pentheos said:


> 6309?


It's a 1971 Seiko 6105-8110. It was in really poor condition when I found it inside one of our old cabinets. It must have been one of my dad's watches which he forgot about. I had it restored by a local Seiko dive watch expert.

Here's a before and after photo.



















Usually with vintage watches, I try to keep it as it is but for this one, I just really had to get it fixed up since it was in such poor condition.


----------



## Billax

I wore a Black Watch yesterday,



















and today, I'm wearing a J. Press Brown Watch:


----------



## godan

Not the best photo, but the 60's era Rolex is just back from a complete rebuild. (And I see my attempts to rotate the image in Photobucket failed.) Even so....


----------



## ricardofrancisco

A Pacifique from Seiko for today.


----------



## jfkemd

Nice 6105. I'm from Manila myself and used to be very much into restoring these older Seikos.


----------



## ricardofrancisco

A hydronaut for today.


----------



## Captain America




----------



## Scottish Trad

Rolex GMT Master II - we are inseparable!


----------



## Tempest

Lorus Quartz from early 1990s. Original owner.


----------



## Pentheos

Cruiser?


----------



## buddyx7

Disposable 40mm chinese automatic today. The band cost more than the watch.


----------



## ricardofrancisco

My birth year watch for today.


----------



## ricardofrancisco

My favourite beater for the weekend.


----------



## jimw

I see that Filson has a "pre-sale" (whatever that means) of Shinola-made watches () Honestly, these aren't BAD looking watches, but the pretense-to-price factor just gets my goat, and so I need to vent spleen.

The ad-writers can put every spin they like on the quality and construction of these 'timepieces', but what it boils down to is that these are grossly overpriced quart watches. My personal feeling is that to pay anything more that $150 for a quartz is excessive, but to pay $600, $700, $900? Ridiculous.

A watch is principally meant to tell time, and though a decent quartz movement will undoubtedly be more accurate than a fine automatic, this is hardly the point. For $600, I can find a perfectly decent Tissot or Hamilton with a standard ETA movement, or better yet can feel good about my purchase in buying vintage, or getting a good quality Seiko5 automatic. Or pay $40, $50 for a plain jane Timex, or $90 for an elegant looking Bulova quartz.

Funny that I get more bent out of shape about watches than I do clothes .....:fool:


----------



## blue suede shoes

jimw said:


> I see that Filson has a "pre-sale" (whatever that means) of Shinola-made watches () Honestly, these aren't BAD looking watches, but the pretense-to-price factor just gets my goat, and so I need to vent spleen.
> 
> The ad-writers can put every spin they like on the quality and construction of these 'timepieces', but what it boils down to is that these are grossly overpriced quart watches. My personal feeling is that to pay anything more that $150 for a quartz is excessive, but to pay $600, $700, $900? Ridiculous.
> 
> A watch is principally meant to tell time, and though a decent quartz movement will undoubtedly be more accurate than a fine automatic, this is hardly the point. For $600, I can find a perfectly decent Tissot or Hamilton with a standard ETA movement, or better yet can feel good about my purchase in buying vintage, or getting a good quality Seiko5 automatic. Or pay $40, $50 for a plain jane Timex, or $90 for an elegant looking Bulova quartz.
> 
> Funny that I get more bent out of shape about watches than I do clothes .....:fool:


Interesting that they have chosen an American manufacturer for their house brand watches. Now if they could only do the same for their clothes and luggage.


----------



## corey

Semper Jeep said:


> Doxa Submarine 1200T today:


Oh, how I covet that watch. I've favored the Doxa SUBs since they began re-issue. When I was graduated from grad school in 2005, my wife was generous enough to succumb to my pestering for a new dive watch ($1,800 max)... At the time, I was waffling between the Doxa SUB 600T (Dirk Pitt) and the Oris Divers Titan Chrono, and settled upon the latter. However, while I love my Oris, I've admittedly regretted from time to time not jumping upon the Doxa! The SUB's orange face and unique bracelet is classy.


----------



## Chouan

This one (or, to be pedantic, one identical to the one pictured). https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/2511195.htm?CMPID=GS001&_$ja=cgid:18091996165|tsid:59156|cid:189934525|lid:98861690965|nw:g|crid:63626784085|rnd:15806884493633226867|dvc:c|adp:1o2|bku:1








It enables me to tell the time to the degree of accuracy that I need.


----------



## gatorman71

An old Submariner sans Cyclops (got knocked off) and British MOD black nylon strap.


----------



## safetyfast

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WildCard22

^ Very nice dive watch.


----------



## Uncle Bill

Seiko SKX007 diver with a Nato G10 Strap with the "007"stripes.


----------



## Pentheos

Uncle Bill said:


> Seiko SKX007 diver with a Nato G10 Strap with the "007"stripes.


Nice! I often wear the same combo. That particular Nato also looks good on a SKX009. (Which I'm currently wearing, on an aftermarket oyster.)


----------



## Uncle Bill

I've been wearing my SKX007 pretty much all winter, I ski pretty much every weekend and it's one tough watch.


----------



## Oldsarge

I'm wearing a heirloom Omega pocket watch c. 1916 just because I prefer pocket watches. However, whatever you guys are wearing, none of them are like these!:amazing:


----------



## safetyfast

This was a 40th birthday gift to myself.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pentheos

For you fans of Seiko's SKX007 & SKX009, check out this:

https://kontrol4.wix.com/dragonshroud-mods#!collections/c1i41

A simple mod. I have one en route and will post some photos when it arrives.


----------



## Woofa

Oldsarge said:


> I'm wearing a heirloom Omega pocket watch c. 1916 just because I prefer pocket watches. However, whatever you guys are wearing, none of them are like these!:amazing:


Sarge,

Those are pretty amazing. Really more works of art than actual timepieces. Thanks for the link.


----------



## tigerpac

Speaking of indies... albeit in a much more classical light.


----------



## orange fury

tigerpac said:


> Speaking of indies... albeit in a much more classical light.


Ive always been impressed by your collection, but now I'm downright envious. That is phenomenal.


----------



## tigerpac

orange fury said:


> Ive always been impressed by your collection, but now I'm downright envious. That is phenomenal.


Thank you sir, watches are my passion so I really appreciate that. I was SUPER fortunate to get this. Had to promise the wife a looooong watch (or really any spending) hiatus!


----------



## safetyfast

Pentheos said:


> For you fans of Seiko's SKX007 & SKX009, check out this:
> 
> https://kontrol4.wix.com/dragonshroud-mods#!collections/c1i41
> 
> A simple mod. I have one en route and will post some photos when it arrives.


Very cool. A poor man's Tuna! May have to order one myself.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury

tigerpac said:


> Thank you sir, watches are my passion so I really appreciate that. I was SUPER fortunate to get this. Had to promise the wife a looooong watch (or really any spending) hiatus!


i consider myself a passionate enthusiast, but unfortunately at the moment my budget only stretches to the Hamilton end of the spectrum (apparently, I need to change my career to whatever it is that you do lol). One day I'll own an AL&S Zeitwerk though....


----------



## WildCard22

safetyfast said:


> View attachment 14295
> 
> This was a 40th birthday gift to myself.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How big of a case does the Speedmaster have, 40mm?


----------



## WildCard22

^ Also congrats on a beautiful watch. :beer:


----------



## safetyfast

WildCard22 said:


> How big of a case does the Speedmaster have, 40mm?


42mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irish95

Love the Speedmaster. Cannot go wrong with that choice. I picked up the 40mm Speedmaster panda version at Christmas. Great watch.


----------



## tigerpac

orange fury said:


> One day I'll own an AL&S Zeitwerk though....


That is one crazy watch. I love that brand, they do such amazing things.


----------



## Fading Fast

orange fury said:


> Ive always been impressed by your collection, but now I'm downright envious. That is phenomenal.


+1, that is an incredibly beautiful watch. Phenomenal is certainly a fair description. I can hardly image how beautiful it is in person.


----------



## tigerpac

:loveyou:

Thanks!

Here's a shot of the rose gold movement. I need a better camera....


----------



## jimw

So...... who's gonna follow up on the Journe with a humble Timex, Seiko or Casio? Not me.


----------



## Fading Fast

jimw said:


> So...... who's gonna follow up on the Journe with a humble Timex, Seiko or Casio? Not me.


I just through all my +/- $250 vintage watches in the garbage and decided to just use my cell phone.

Kidding aside, that watch is insane - and tiger pac its rose gold movement is a thing of beauty (thank you for showing it to us). And I love the group-hug emoticon.


----------



## tigerpac

Sorry, didn't want to watch shame!! No watches in the garbage!

I love me some vintage watches as well!

It's all relative. I went to an FP Journe gathering last night at the boutique in NY where several people had special limited editions of 5 or even 3 ever made!

Here's a much more humble vintage Zenith handwind at 35mm it is a little small for me but it works on occasion.


----------



## Duvel

Love seeing these vintage watches. The simplest ones, like the Zenith above, are the best, in my view. I need to keep an eye out for some good vintage watches--on the cheap, of course. 

For years and years now, my standbys have been the Timex field expedition and easy reader. 

A steady girlfriend in college bought me a $10 Timex from a drugstore for Christmas. This was 1976. She didn't have a lot of money, and even $10 was a lot for her to spend. I thought the world of that simple watch, which became truly nice when I bought an inexpensive leather band for it to replace the rubber one it came with. My mates in the menswear department--my part-time workplace--made fun of me, but I wore it with pride, even after she and I broke up.


----------



## Fading Fast

Duvel said:


> Love seeing these vintage watches. The simplest ones, like the Zenith above, are the best, in my view. I need to keep an eye out for some good vintage watches--on the cheap, of course.
> 
> For years and years now, my standbys have been the Timex field expedition and easy reader.
> 
> A steady girlfriend in college bought me a $10 Timex from a drugstore for Christmas. This was 1976. She didn't have a lot of money, and even $10 was a lot for her to spend. I thought the world of that simple watch, which became truly nice when I bought an inexpensive leather band for it to replace the rubber one it came with. My mates in the menswear department--my part-time workplace--made fun of me, but I wore it with pride, even after she and I broke up.


Start a search on Ebay - I have found great value for vintage watches on Ebay (I've bought two - and they are my two best vintage watches, both in value and and vintage awesomeness). Also, $10 was a lot of money in the '70s - mainly because of ripping inflation and, for those of us who were around back then, we were much younger and hadn't earned much at that point either. I remember saving up for a meaningful amount of time to buy a $20 transistor (when that was cutting edge technology) radio.


----------



## orange fury

Fading Fast said:


> I just through all my +/- $250 vintage watches in the garbage and decided to just use my cell phone.
> 
> Kidding aside, that watch is insane - and tiger pac its rose gold movement is a thing of beauty (thank you for showing it to us). And I love the group-hug emoticon.


Hey, you know to send 'em to me if you're ever considering that- specifically that '20s cushion you recently got 



Duvel said:


> Love seeing these vintage watches. The simplest ones, like the Zenith above, are the best, in my view. I need to keep an eye out for some good vintage watches--on the cheap, of course.
> 
> For years and years now, my standbys have been the Timex field expedition and easy reader.
> 
> A steady girlfriend in college bought me a $10 Timex from a drugstore for Christmas. This was 1976. She didn't have a lot of money, and even $10 was a lot for her to spend. I thought the world of that simple watch, which became truly nice when I bought an inexpensive leather band for it to replace the rubber one it came with. My mates in the menswear department--my part-time workplace--made fun of me, but I wore it with pride, even after she and I broke up.


No shame in Timex at all- my Weekender is one of my most versatile pieces (hooray for NATO straps). Coincidentally, vintage Timexes are pretty sought after- they make a solid product


----------



## watchnerd

Sinn U2 on crimson Horween leather strap.


----------



## Fading Fast

orange fury said:


> Hey, you know to send 'em to me if you're ever considering that- specifically that '20s cushion you recently got


Nice try - no dice. I love that watch.


----------



## orange fury

Fading Fast said:


> Nice try - no dice. I love that watch.


Hah, can't blame me for trying :tongue2:

The lizard strap I had on one of my vintage Hamiltons all but came apart, so I replaced it with a NATO strap (with matching gold hardware!):


----------



## tigerpac

^Beautiful. How old is that guy?


----------



## orange fury

tigerpac said:


> ^Beautiful. How old is that guy?


I appreciate it- not sure on the specific date, but the Hamilton Brandon was produced from 1948-1951, so somewhere around 65 years old


----------



## tigerpac

Awesome, some great American watch making right there.


----------



## gumprop1

Submariner


----------



## safetyfast

New Horween strap on my Speedy. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WildCard22

safetyfast said:


> New Horween strap on my Speedy.
> View attachment 14358
> 
> 
> Beautiful, I love the Speedmaster.


----------



## FLMike

safetyfast said:


> New Horween strap on my Speedy.
> View attachment 14358
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. Where did you get the strap?


----------



## safetyfast

FLCracka said:


> Nice. Where did you get the strap?


Jack-foster.com

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike

safetyfast said:


> Jack-foster.com
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Those straps look great!


----------



## tigerpac

JLC Grande Reverso 976 today


----------



## safetyfast

tigerpac said:


> JLC Grande Reverso 976 today


What a beauty!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## safetyfast

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

tigerpac said:


> JLC Grande Reverso 976 today


I'm thinking of a word, hang on, I'm close, oh yea - FANFREAKINTASTIC. What a beautiful, classic watch. Simple, elegant, timeless (a touch of deco) - that is a perfect watch.


----------



## tigerpac

Thank you gentlemen!

The Reverso has been wrestling away wrist time from my others since I got it. Fits like a dream. That shape doesn't work for everybody but when it does work, boy is it great.


----------



## tigerpac

^Looks good on that strap!


----------



## Pentheos

SKX007 with Dragonshroud:



The Dragonshroud is the nifty black plastic snap on that protects the watch case and makes the watch look close to a Seiko "tuna", esp. with the rubber band. I would recommend it. It leaves the crown fully accessible, but it is hard to manipulate.

Size comparison (BFK, SKX007, SKX009 on oyster):


----------



## Nolan

I feel so boring with my Timex expedition.


----------



## tigerpac

^Not boring, but there's a whole watch out there to discover


----------



## FLMike

Expy....


----------



## FLMike

Same watch on new Horween CXL strap (thanks for the inspiration safetyfast).


----------



## Bama87

My first automatic (Seiko SNZG07), but on a blue/green NATO:


----------



## FLMike

^I like that Bama. Did that strap (not a Nato, btw) come with it?


----------



## tigerpac

Damn, a day late!


----------



## Bama87

FLCracka said:


> ^I like that Bama. Did that strap (not a Nato, btw) come with it?


Thank you and yes, the strap that is shown, came with it.


----------



## FLMike

tigerpac said:


> Damn, a day late!


Never too late for the classic, understated elegance of an Explorer I.


----------



## watchnerd

Sinn Diapal 757


----------



## FLMike

^Very nice Sinn!


----------



## watchnerd

FLCracka said:


> ^Very nice Sinn!


Thanks! It's hardly known as a brand in the US. In fact, I've only ever seen 1 other guy wearing one and that's after he bought one after seeing some of mine.


----------



## SG_67




----------



## tigerpac

^Can't go wrong with a Daytona, I particularly enjoy that dial as well.


----------



## SG_67

tigerpac said:


> ^Can't go wrong with a Daytona, I particularly enjoy that dial as well.


I was torn between the two (black and white) but the white just pulled me in more. Also, I already have a black dialed chrono (speedy moon watch) and I wanted something a little different.


----------



## corey

Apologies for steering a bit off topic, but do any of you hardcore watch gents have a general idea of whether (and how/where) I'd be able to sell for a decent price my 2005 Oris Divers Titan Chronograph? It was a $2k law school graduation gift from my wife, which I never wear. In hindsight, should've gone with a Seamaster...

Mine is identical to this, but with a black bezel.


----------



## Semper Jeep

Going with the new Nomos today












corey said:


> Apologies for steering a bit off topic, but do any of you hardcore watch gents have a general idea of whether (and how/where) I'd be able to sell for a decent price my 2005 Oris Divers Titan Chronograph? It was a $2k law school graduation gift from my wife, which I never wear. In hindsight, should've gone with a Seamaster...


I'd suggest posting it up on TimeZone and/or WatchUSeek


----------



## godan

You might want to go onto Watchrecon or the site of a reliable shop like Righttime.com to learn about current market relationships between absolutely new watches and any that are used, even a tiny bit. It's like driving a new car off the lot, only more dramatic.


----------



## Cheesemonger

Nice stroll in a desert butterfly exhibit yesterday, looks like a match!


----------



## Ensiferous

THE Classic.

FLCracka, is that a 14270 or 114270?



FLCracka said:


> Expy....


----------



## tigerpac

Little rainy today so...


----------



## WildCard22

tigerpac said:


> Little rainy today so...


Awesome time piece, I love that white dial version.


----------



## FLMike

Ensiferous said:


> THE Classic.
> 
> FLCracka, is that a 14270 or 114270?


Thanks, Ensiferous. It's a 114270. M serial.


----------



## jimw

Just received this eBay special in the mail today. It's an Indian-made, hand winder HMT Pilot (maybe), re-dialed, possibly a franken-watch - all mine for $15, shipping included!! Its been running for about 9 hours so far, and has kept correct time - I won't vouch for how much loss/gain it might have over the course of several days, but so far, no complaints. The lume even seems decent - at first I didn't even think it was genuine.

This is a major drop-off from the lovely watches pictured above, but I don't regret it!!


----------



## Semper Jeep

Sinn 856 today


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Just a Weekender, but I quite like the new strap.


----------



## Reuben

Just a seiko, but it's a good place to start with mechanical watches:


----------



## Pentheos

No such thing as just a Seiko.


----------



## Reuben

Pentheos said:


> No such thing as just a Seiko.


Well, I guess comparing a $55 automatic to those classic rolexes isn't quite fair.


----------



## FLMike




----------



## mojper

*FLCracka *that watch looks nice, which model is that?


----------



## FLMike

mojper said:


> *FLCracka *that watch looks nice, which model is that?


Thanks. It's the 1000 Professional. 1994'ish.


----------



## tigerpac

Figured it was appropriate for the Subway Series game tonight - Mets v. Yankees.


----------



## zeppacoustic

Very sharp FLc and tigerpac! Making me regret selling my blue Aquaracer.


----------



## FLMike




----------



## tigerpac

Nice Ex 1 and nice links!


----------



## zeppacoustic




----------



## tigerpac

Omega Seamaster circa 1956 w/ calibre 501.


----------



## FLMike




----------



## Woofa

FlCracka,

I assume that is the same Rolex from 4/27 but with the different band. I think it is amazing how much it really changes the formality of that particular watch, especially as your outfit changed. Great look both ways. Too bad they don't make it easier to change the bands on these things.


----------



## FLMike

Woofa said:


> FlCracka,
> 
> I assume that is the same Rolex from 4/27 but with the different band. I think it is amazing how much it really changes the formality of that particular watch, especially as your outfit changed. Great look both ways. Too bad they don't make it easier to change the bands on these things.


Yes, it is the same watch....and yes, changing the bracelet/straps is a bit of a pain, but I enjoy mixing up the look. Thanks for your comments.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

I am VERY fond of your watch Sir! My grandfather left me his crusty old submariner. I've thought about getting it serviced and wearing it but it's means so much to me that if it got lost/broken/stolen I'd be inconsolable so I think I'll just leave it and try to get one of my own.



FLCracka said:


>


----------



## FLMike

YoungSoulRebel said:


> I am VERY fond of your watch Sir! My grandfather left me his crusty old submariner. I've thought about getting it serviced and wearing it but it's means so much to me that if it got lost/broken/stolen I'd be inconsolable so I think I'll just leave it and try to get one of my own.


Thanks much! Some day I will have a Sub. It sounds like yours is a true treasure indeed.


----------



## tigerpac

Aww I vote for a full overhaul and wear it to honor him! But I think its sweet what you're doing as well.



YoungSoulRebel said:


> I am VERY fond of your watch Sir! My grandfather left me his crusty old submariner. I've thought about getting it serviced and wearing it but it's means so much to me that if it got lost/broken/stolen I'd be inconsolable so I think I'll just leave it and try to get one of my own.


----------



## Steel Rim

Air King Date 1970s:


----------



## FLMike

^Nice and classic!


----------



## Steel Rim

FLCracka said:


> ^Nice and classic!


Thanks. I've had an Explorer 1 in the past and loved it... (and two Subs and several bubblebacks...) Your Explorer is great!


----------



## Steel Rim

IWC Fleigeruhr Mark XII


----------



## zeppacoustic

^very cool.


----------



## rwaldron

Just a couple of days after getting it back in Feb, my friend broke the crown off. Whilst on my trip to Ireland, I picked up my newly repaired and refurbished Omega Seamaster from the early 60s. Here it is on a NATO strap styled after the strap that James Bond had in Goldfinger (though that wasn't a NATO strap and it was a Rolex on that strap). Now I need to find a quality leather NATO strap for it.


----------



## Captain America

Wearing today my Rolex sub "homage" by DTEK; automatic movement nh35, excellent time keeper---and it's okay to bang on the doors and walls---at $50 ebay deal.

The older Seiko 5 above is handsome!


----------



## fiftyforfifty

This Rolex is all time favourite


----------



## FLMike

fiftyforfifty said:


> This Rolex is all time favourite


I don't see a pic. Is it just me?


----------



## eagle2250

^^LOL. You may be assured it is not just you. I am unable to bring up a picture on my screen either!


----------



## Shaver

It seems to be an accurate representation of my own all time favourite Rolex. :devil:


----------



## Brio1

Why not celebrate Bastille Day with the purchase of a Prolex , Shaver ? :icon_jokercolor:


----------



## Shaver

Heh. Prole-x. I like it. I like it a lot. 

Any item which is extensively counterfeited is a symbol of questionable taste.


----------



## Dmontez

I have a "Folex" I bought in Chinatown on my last trip to NY. Got one for my brother and myself for 50 bucks the haggling was part of the fun. I wear it with a nato strap and ive never been questioned about it.


----------



## Uncle Bill

Circa mid 1980s Seiko 6309-7290.


----------



## phyrpowr

Dmontez said:


> I have a "Folex" I bought in Chinatown on my last trip to NY. Got one for my brother and myself for 50 bucks the haggling was part of the fun. I wear it with a nato strap and ive never been questioned about it.


A friend got a "Relox" in Times Square, three years old when I saw it, and still pretty accurate.


----------



## eagle2250

The Rolex Air King presently lies unworn on the dresser, and I find myself compelled to ask, when answering the question, what watch are you wearing today, does a Fitbit HR even count as a watch? :icon_scratch:


----------



## L-feld

eagle2250 said:


> The Rolex Air King presently lies unworn on the dresser, and I find myself compelled to ask, when answering the question, what watch are you wearing today, does a Fitbit HR even count as a watch? :icon_scratch:


That's such a shame. The Air King is such a lovely little watch. Easily my favorite Rolex. I think it deserves some attention.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

Shaver said:


> ...Any item which is extensively counterfeited is a symbol of questionable taste.


Smart observation.

Never thought about it, but based on the selection of "high-end" products I see displayed on sidewalk folding tables - supplied by un-marked vans - all over NYC, I think you have something here. Not only don't I buy these ersatz items, I can't think of any of the real versions of these items that I own or covet.


----------



## tocqueville

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zeppacoustic

Fading Fast said:


> Smart observation.
> 
> Never thought about it, but based on the selection of "high-end" products I see displayed on sidewalk folding tables - supplied by un-marked vans - all over NYC, I think you have something here. Not only don't I buy these ersatz items, I can't think of any of the real versions of these items that I own or covet.


Disagree. Consider the Sub.


----------



## SG_67




----------



## tocqueville

SG_67 said:


> View attachment 15020


I love that watch. For me, it's all about Apollo.

There are two watches I want. That one and a Grand Seiko.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SG_67

tocqueville said:


> I love that watch. For me, it's all about Apollo.
> 
> There are two watches I want. That one and a Grand Seiko.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I love it too! This is the "sapphire sandwich" version. I know the purists go for the plexiglass dome version but it's a daily watch for me and I didn't want to have to keep polishing it. Besides, the AG coating helps in the light.


----------



## Fading Fast

zeppacoustic said:


> Disagree. Consider the Sub.


Most ideas / thoughts have their exceptions. And while I respect Rolex and the Sub, they aren't me. And I'm sure there are some real versions of the fake stuff on those tables that I would like, but overall, I don't like - at least most of - the knock offs or the originals.


----------



## L-feld

SG_67 said:


> Yeah I love it too! This is the "sapphire sandwich" version. I know the purists go for the plexiglass dome version but it's a daily watch for me and I didn't want to have to keep polishing it. Besides, the AG coating helps in the light.


Yeah, nothing wrong with sapphire crystal, even for must-iron guys like me.


----------



## trufunk

Received this last week just put the strap on this evening.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MZWilson

New Hamilton. First decent watch...won't be the last. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## phyrpowr

MZWilson said:


> New Hamilton. First decent watch...won't be the last.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I have that watch in the silver dial, and I _might_ just like yours better. Is yours the newer model with the H-40 movement? Mine has the standard 2834-2, and is gaining only about 2 seconds a day. I like the way they position the day and date.


----------



## kostas

Khaki field skeleton auto. Love at first glance.


----------



## jeffdeist

tocqueville- Seiko SARB035? If so, how yellow (vs. off-white) do you find the face? I love Seikos, but dislike not being able to see them in stores to get a real sense of a particular model's appearance. I don't mind this with a $75 Seiko 5, but with the SARB and SARY models I'm a bit more picky.

I'm thinking of the SARB in lieu of a Grand Seiko, at least temporarily.


----------



## zeppacoustic

Nice Hamiltons guys. Here is my Khaki Auto


----------



## tocqueville

jeffdeist said:


> tocqueville- Seiko SARB035? If so, how yellow (vs. off-white) do you find the face? I love Seikos, but dislike not being able to see them in stores to get a real sense of a particular model's appearance. I don't mind this with a $75 Seiko 5, but with the SARB and SARY models I'm a bit more picky.
> 
> I'm thinking of the SARB in lieu of a Grand Seiko, at least temporarily.


Lol. All Sarb owners by definition are buying them because we can't afford Grand Seikos.

Yes, it's an 035. It's not yellow at all. Off-white, white, or silver depending on the light.

I like it very much. Understated but handsome. Quality.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250

Today seems a good day for pulling out and putting on the Tag Heuer Link series chronometer. Spoiled by the also rugged, yet more refined design of the Rolex Air King, I cannot help but notice the additional bulk and weight the Tag brings to my wrist, but after six months of sitting in the case, the Tag has kept perfect time! Can we ask any more from a watch? 

PS: Alas, the Fitbit seems to have lost a lot of it's charm, in my eyes at least!


----------



## jeffdeist

tocqueville said:


> Lol. All Sarb owners by definition are buying them because we can't afford Grand Seikos.
> 
> Yes, it's an 035. It's not yellow at all. Off-white, white, or silver depending on the light.
> 
> I like it very much. Understated but handsome. Quality.
> 
> Some Grand Seikos are not out of reach at all. This model is less than $1700 on Amazon, and has the same clean, uncluttered style of the SARB035 or the SNKL041.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002ZLE3TG/


----------



## Semper Jeep

jeffdeist said:


> I like it very much. Understated but handsome. Quality.
> 
> Some Grand Seikos are not out of reach at all. This model is less than $1700 on Amazon, and has the same clean, uncluttered style of the SARB035 or the SNKL041.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Grand-Seiko-...sr=1-2&nodeID=7141123011&keywords=grand+seiko


I agree that there are some gorgeous watches available at great prices in the GS line, especially if you are open to quartz. One thing to note on their quartz models is that they are rated at +/-10 seconds a year! That is fantastic. I've been looking at some Grand Seikos over the past month or so and I'd love to get their quartz diver (SBGX115) but am leaning towards one of their GMT models. The question now is do I want an automatic or a spring drive...


----------



## tigerpac

Did not realize you could get GS on Amazon. Wow, they really sell everything!


----------



## godan

Does anyone here who owns a Seiko mechanical have experience with routine maintenance? If so, I would welcome learning the details - cost, convenience, turnaround, etc. Thanks.


----------



## jeffdeist

Beautiful display of the current Grand Seiko offerings here:


----------



## tocqueville

tigerpac said:


> Did not realize you could get GS on Amazon. Wow, they really sell everything!


I strongly suspect the prices are much lower if one buys direct from a Japanese online seller. The exchange rate is really advantageous these days.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tocqueville

Semper Jeep said:


> I agree that there are some gorgeous watches available at great prices in the GS line, especially if you are open to quartz. One thing to note on their quartz models is that they are rated at +/-10 seconds a year! That is fantastic. I've been looking at some Grand Seikos over the past month or so and I'd love to get their quartz diver (SBGX115) but am leaning towards one of their GMT models. The question now is do I want an automatic or a spring drive...


I want the hi-beat.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MZWilson

phyrpowr said:


> I have that watch in the silver dial, and I _might_ just like yours better. Is yours the newer model with the H-40 movement? Mine has the standard 2834-2, and is gaining only about 2 seconds a day. I like the way they position the day and date.


I debated between a white face and silver face and decided white would be more versatile for me. Still the older movement, picked it up for a decent price locally. So far this week I'm seeing about a 1 second a day loss.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ricardofrancisco

A chronograph.


----------



## Captain America




----------



## ytc

16760, new to me (graduation gift/inherited), with an aftermarket Coke bezel. I didn't like the all black one for the moment. 9xxxxxx serial, 1987.














Yeah the bezel is crooked here :eek2:, meh.


----------



## FLMike

^Awesome GMT!!


----------



## Bernie Zack

ricardofrancisco said:


> A chronograph.


Very nice!


----------



## ytc

FLCracka said:


> ^Awesome GMT!!


Thank you!!


----------



## CornoUltimo

[/URL][/IMG] Brand spankin' new Seiko 5. I forsee some decent NATO straps coming in the near future.


----------



## sonnhorn

Tissot Visodate.


----------



## jeffdeist

I recently ordered a Seiko SARB035, but I'm hugely impressed with my $68 Seiko 5 SNKL41. It's noticeably higher quality than another Seiko 5 I own. The brushed metal is fantastic, the face looks like an expensive watch, and the overall heft is there. The bracelet does not feel expensive, but not like tin either. The dauphine hands are a great touch as well. The watch looks and feels like a $300 or $400 timepiece.

This has to be one of the best watch values in the world, and it makes me wonder why anyone pays almost as much for a Timex.

https://postimg.org/image/5nliqkr51/


----------



## clark_kent

jeffdeist said:


> I recently ordered a Seiko SARB035, but I'm hugely impressed with my $68 Seiko 5 SNKL41. It's noticeably higher quality than another Seiko 5 I own. The brushed metal is fantastic, the face looks like an expensive watch, and the overall heft is there. The bracelet does not feel expensive, but not like tin either. The dauphine hands are a great touch as well. The watch looks and feels like a $300 or $400 timepiece.
> 
> This has to be one of the best watch values in the world, and it makes me wonder why anyone pays almost as much for a Timex.
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/5nliqkr51/


 $68!? Is that the normal price, or it was on sale?


----------



## Semper Jeep

G-Shock for me today









GW 5000 1JF


----------



## jeffdeist

clark_kent said:


> $68!? Is that the normal price, or it was on sale?


Actually only $59 here:


----------



## Tempest

Casio chrono featuring missing crown and sub-dial hand, on a modified fake G-10.


----------



## FLMike

Is the No Date Sub trad? I'd like to think so. Good enough for Connery's Bond, after all.


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

116200 DateJust...one of my favorites.


----------



## godan

Semper Jeep said:


> G-Shock for me today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GW 5000 1JF


Quite nice, and only a few will know that it is the Japanese model. Did you order it directly from Japan, and if so, were there any delivery issues? I ask because I am looking the 1JF gold and black model of a Mudman, which has proved to be the best of all GShocks for robust outdoor activities. Anything you care to share that would inform my decision is invited. Thanks.


----------



## CSG

Rolex Sub Date


----------



## FLMike

Brooks Brothers, ND Sub, and the original Phoenix admiralty grey Nato strap made for the British MOD.


----------



## DRWWE

Maurice LaCroix


----------



## FLMike

DRWWE said:


> Maurice LaCroix


Your date function appears to be off, this being the 24th.


----------



## dddrees




----------



## dddrees




----------



## FLMike

Ok, it's official....dddrees wins the watch thread. Nice red 1680! And the PP is not too shabby either.


----------



## CSG

Nice. Paul and Ringo wear those. But as a Rolex owner (Sub, GMT II, and DJ), I have to say how much I dislike these models on straps of any sort. I know lots of guys love to put Subs on Natos but they look so much better on their metal bracelets. Only Sean Connery could pull that look off IMO.


----------



## dddrees

CSG said:


> Nice. Paul and Ringo wear those. But as a Rolex owner (Sub, GMT II, and DJ), I have to say how much I dislike these models on straps of any sort. I know lots of guys love to put Subs on Natos but they look so much better on their metal bracelets. Only Sean Connery could pull that look off IMO.


Well on vintage subs it's a bit more difficult to get a decent bracelet. Besides as another multiple Rolex owner (1680 Red, 16610LV, 16710, 116520) I find the Nato bracelet a nice change of pace and I don't even feel that I need to drink a Martini shaken and not stirred or otherwise to pull the look off. But I guess everyone has an opinion, but I'm certainly glad you shared yours with me. YMMV


----------



## SG_67

^ military subs also don't have an option for a bracelet as the bars are fixed into the lugs.


----------



## godan

SG_67 said:


> ^ military subs also don't have an option for a bracelet as the bars are fixed into the lugs.


So I always thought. However, I have a Breitling with both fixed lugs and spring bar sockets. Other features - green dial, 12 and 24 hour markings, superb lume, rotating bezel - suggest a military role. I have not sent photos of it to BUSA yet, but may eventually. Regarding the NATO issue, at 37mm, this one feels in correct proportion to a NATO band.


----------



## dddrees




----------



## SG_67

godan said:


> So I always thought. However, I have a Breitling with both fixed lugs and spring bar sockets. Other features - green dial, 12 and 24 hour markings, superb lume, rotating bezel - suggest a military role. I have not sent photos of it to BUSA yet, but may eventually. Regarding the NATO issue, at 37mm, this one feels in correct proportion to a NATO band.


Sorry...I was referring to Rolex.


----------



## godan

SG_67 said:


> Sorry...I was referring to Rolex.


 I thought you were, since I am a recovering Rolex collector (now down to three.) Your comment was welcome because it nudged me to think about the Breitling. I made the post hoping that somebody better informed than I would reply with an identification of the watch.


----------



## dddrees




----------



## dddrees




----------



## CrescentCityConnection

Rolex Explorer II


----------



## Doctor Damage

The other day a female friend of mine asked me to recommend a wristwatch for her, what she defined as being a "male preppy watch". Lord knows why she might want that, but if anyone can suggest a brand or something that makes reasonably affordable preppy-style watches then please do so. I imagine something with a ribbon band would make the most sense. For background, I'm asking because I haven't worn a watch since the late 1990s and never will again, so I have not the slightest idea about where to start to find her something. Thanks.


----------



## FLMike

Doctor Damage said:


> The other day a female friend of mine asked me to recommend a wristwatch for her, what she defined as being a "male preppy watch". Lord knows why she might want that, but if anyone can suggest a brand or something that makes reasonably affordable preppy-style watches then please do so. I imagine something with a ribbon band would make the most sense. For background, I'm asking because I haven't worn a watch since the late 1990s and never will again, so I have not the slightest idea about where to start to find her something. Thanks.


Probably something simple with a striped ribbon or nato band would work. I was in a preppy clothing store the other day and they carried this line of watches, which might fit the bill.....

https://www.danielwellington.com/us/men/


----------



## orange fury

Doctor Damage said:


> The other day a female friend of mine asked me to recommend a wristwatch for her, what she defined as being a "male preppy watch". Lord knows why she might want that, but if anyone can suggest a brand or something that makes reasonably affordable preppy-style watches then please do so. I imagine something with a ribbon band would make the most sense. For background, I'm asking because I haven't worn a watch since the late 1990s and never will again, so I have not the slightest idea about where to start to find her something. Thanks.


On the cheap- Timex Weekender with a grosgrain ribbon.

Also, I'm drooling over your collection dddrees.


----------



## jimw

Doctor - this is might be interesting, and only if she wants to buy Canadian (I've never heard of a CDN watchmaker before) - St. Moritz out of Vancouver has some decent looking pieces, though a bit pricier than I'm normally willing to pay for a quartz. This one is understated and only 36mm in diameter:



Doctor Damage said:


> The other day a female friend of mine asked me to recommend a wristwatch for her, what she defined as being a "male preppy watch". Lord knows why she might want that, but if anyone can suggest a brand or something that makes reasonably affordable preppy-style watches then please do so. I imagine something with a ribbon band would make the most sense. For background, I'm asking because I haven't worn a watch since the late 1990s and never will again, so I have not the slightest idea about where to start to find her something. Thanks.


----------



## CrescentCityConnection




----------



## FLMike

CCC, that's a beautiful DJ II. Just got off the golf course.....


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

Thank you! Love the no date!!


----------



## Beresford

Daniel Wellington is making a killing in Asia with their watch on various preppy bands.

https://www.danielwellington.com/us

You see a lot of them there. I think the watch is overpriced, especially since it is one basic design and they probably get the watch made in bulk for $20 a piece (or less), but at least the company picked a simple design that is quite attractive.


----------



## orange fury

Boring conpared to the last few posts, but today's watch:


----------



## Beresford

Well, here you go, here's an article:

https://www.mensjournal.com/style/watches/an-affordable-preppy-watch-20130311


----------



## FLMike

Beresford said:


> Well, here you go, here's an article:
> 
> https://www.mensjournal.com/style/watches/an-affordable-preppy-watch-20130311


Exactly what I recommended on the previous page of the thread.


----------



## eagle2250

orange fury said:


> Boring conpared to the last few posts, but today's watch:


My young friend, there is not a thing boring about that Hamilton...a true classic design! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Doctor Damage

Thanks gents, for the comments on preppy watches. I'll pass on the info to my friend (although I suspect she wanted me to buy her one, lol).


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

OF the Hamilton is a fantastic watch! They have a lovely history and are definitely an icon in American horology history. This DJII is a fairly new acquisition for me and I love it.


----------



## zeppacoustic




----------



## FLMike




----------



## FLMike




----------



## bloogy

First watch post I've done here. Today, Hamilton Thin-O-Matic reissue on NATO. A late 2015 holiday treat from me to me. Sorry it's huge -borrowing it from another platform some of you may recognize.


----------



## FLMike

Bloogy, I like that a lot. Very sharp with the Nato, too. Is that a current model Hamilton? Do you mind if I ask where you bought it?

Edit: I now see that it is, indeed, a current model, offered for sale on the Hamilton website and from several other sources. I think I may be adding it to my wish list. Is yours the 38mm or 42mm. I think the 38mm would be ideal for me.


----------



## zeppacoustic

Nice Cracka. Here's my humble submission today:


----------



## Semper Jeep

An MKII with a countdown bezel today.


----------



## DMB




----------



## SCsailor

DMB said:


>


Well done, sir.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMB

Trad in the sense that it is: 
1) Old ('71 Heuer)
2) Handed down
3) Quality


----------



## dddrees




----------



## CrescentCityConnection




----------



## eagle2250

....and today we shall wear the Rolex SS Air King. Conservative, sedate design; excellent craftsmanship and it does nothing more than keep good time...can't ask for more than that! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Balfour

eagle2250 said:


> ....and today we shall wear the Rolex SS Air King. Conservative, sedate design; excellent craftsmanship and it does nothing more than keep good time...can't ask for more than that! :thumbs-up:


Have you had it long and if so did it hold up well in your military / law enforcement careers?


----------



## FLMike

eagle2250 said:


> ....and today we shall wear the Rolex SS Air King. Conservative, sedate design; excellent craftsmanship and it does nothing more than keep good time...can't ask for more than that! :thumbs-up:


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## DMB




----------



## eagle2250

Balfour said:


> Have you had it long and if so did it hold up well in your military / law enforcement careers?


Just picked it up a couple of years back...persuaded by the apparent reality that the Air King design allows one can to wear a Rolex and enjoy the quality and design of such, without anyone realizing you are wearing a Rolex. It has performed well so far and I expect that will continue indefinitely, but I was well into retirement when I purchased the darn thing and therefore cannot comment on the brands ability to hold up in military or law enforcement careers. However, other members have commented on Rolex's demonstrated durability under such conditions. Thanks for asking.


----------



## eagle2250

FLCracka said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


Alas, I've never mastered the vagaries of posting pics in these threads and therefore am unable to provide a photo. However, we will be relocating to the Harmony, Florida nest in the first week of February. Perhaps we can meet for lunch and I'll wear the watch!


----------



## FLMike

eagle2250 said:


> Alas, I've never mastered the vagaries of posting pics in these threads and therefore am unable to provide a photo. However, we will be relocating to the Harmony, Florida nest in the first week of February. Perhaps we can meet for lunch and I'll wear the watch!


Well, since Harmony is a 12 minute drive from my in-laws' property off Narcoossee Road, where I'll be Spring turkey hunting in March, I might just have to take you up on that fine offer!


----------



## DMB

Balfour said:


> Have you had it long and if so did it hold up well in your military / law enforcement careers?


I can attest to the durability of Rolex in both fields. I'm currently a detective in law enforcement and wear either a GMT or Sea Dweller every day. It's survived kicking doors on SWAT calls as well as routine arrests. In 21 years in the military I wore a GMT on tanks and later in the military police. It has a few scars but ticks on.


----------



## Balfour

DMB said:


> I can attest to the durability of Rolex in both fields. I'm currently a detective in law enforcement and wear either a GMT or Sea Dweller every day. It's survived kicking doors on SWAT calls as well as routine arrests. In 21 years in the military I wore a GMT on tanks and later in the military police. It has a few scars but ticks on.


:beer:

Thank you for your service.


----------



## DMB

You are very welcome. It's always nice to hear that these days.


----------



## DRWWE

Today's watch:


----------



## Semper Jeep

A vintage PVDed Tag Heuer Super Pro:


----------



## dddrees

DRWWE said:


> Today's watch:


Now that's classy, very nice!!!!


----------



## Fading Fast

DRWWE said:


> Today's watch:


Beautiful - absolutely beautiful.


----------



## RogerP

Variety is the spice of life (not all worn in one day, of course):


----------



## FLMike

I know wearing a dive watch with a suit is not to everyone's taste. At 40mm with a low-profile case and no date complication, I think the 14060M can work. This is about as blingy as I get.


----------



## SG_67

1974 Rolex Submariner, Royal Navy issued. This is a genuine MilSub.


----------



## irish95

I think the Sub looks great with suits. A few of my contemporaries are wearing the Explorer II with suits and it looks great. Roger, I sent you a PM with a couple of questions on your pictures. Great photos by you guys--SG, FL and Roger.


----------



## FLMike

SG_67 said:


> 1974 Rolex Submariner, Royal Navy issued. This is a genuine MilSub.


Nice. What is the reference?


----------



## SG_67

5513.


----------



## irish95

SG, care to give us any background on how you obtained the watch/history? A rare watch indeed.


----------



## Danny




----------



## Tom S.

SG - The mil sub looks fantastic! Would you mind if I posted that pic on a military watch collector's forum that I belong to? 
Thanks - Tom


----------



## Balfour

RogerP said:


> Variety is the spice of life (not all worn in one day, of course):


Impressive. But do you not have the most stunning, elegant Omega?


----------



## SG_67

Tom S. said:


> SG - The mil sub looks fantastic! Would you mind if I posted that pic on a military watch collector's forum that I belong to?
> Thanks - Tom


Please do.


----------



## SG_67

irish95 said:


> SG, care to give us any background on how you obtained the watch/history? A rare watch indeed.


I would be happy to. I'm going to start a separate thread. The watch is very personal to me an I don't want to corrupt the train of this thread with it.

Please stay tuned.


----------



## Balfour

SG_67 said:


> I would be happy to. I'm going to start a separate thread. The watch is very personal to me an I don't want to corrupt the train of this thread with it.
> 
> Please stay tuned.


Look forward to it.


----------



## irish95

+1 Thanks SG


----------



## dddrees

Continuing with the Sub theme today.

[/URL


----------



## DRWWE

Today's watch


----------



## RogerP

Balfour said:


> Impressive. But do you not have the most stunning, elegant Omega?


Thanks Balfour - might you be referring to this one? It's definitely my overall favourite, and one that I feel approaches perfection in a dress watch.


----------



## FLMike

^I love that Omega. THE perfect dress watch, in my opinion.

Was in the mood for a strap change....


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

Ivory pyramid dial DateJust


----------



## Balfour

RogerP said:


> Thanks Balfour - might you be referring to this one? It's definitely my overall favourite, and one that I feel approaches perfection in a dress watch.


Yes, thank you: beautiful watch.



FLCracka said:


> ^I love that Omega. THE perfect dress watch, in my opinion.
> 
> ...


Agree 100%.


----------



## tigerpac

Good afternoon gents. Just wanted to share my new one!


----------



## CSG

My Speedmaster Professional AKA Moon Watch.

Not mine:


----------



## FLMike

^Love the Speedy Pro, but what's up with the stock photo?


----------



## SG_67

tigerpac said:


> View attachment 15753
> 
> 
> Good afternoon gents. Just wanted to share my new one!


I think the white dial is the more handsome of the two. Nice addition!


----------



## CSG

FLCracka said:


> ^Love the Speedy Pro, but what's up with the stock photo?


Call me crazy but I don't take photos of my watches on my wrist (although there is a photo here of an unusual thrifted BB shirt I got the other day that I wanted to show and one of my watches was in it). I probably shouldn't participate in these show me threads but I understand they're all about the photos.


----------



## FLMike

Kickin' it old school today. My college graduation gift from my parents, mid-90's style.


----------



## Fading Fast

RogerP said:


> Thanks Balfour - might you be referring to this one? It's definitely my overall favourite, and one that I feel approaches perfection in a dress watch.


That is a beautiful and elegant watch. Short of spending a bazillion dollars on a Patek, I'd agree, a near perfect dress watch.


----------



## FLMike

Well, as much as I loved my ND Sub, the practical need for a date function on my everyday watch was the impetus for a trade. I'm not a big fan of the "cyclops" magnified date bubble on the Sub Date, so I settled on another icon in the Rolex sport line-up, the Sea-Dweller 16600.


----------



## Balfour

Fading Fast said:


> That is a beautiful and elegant watch. Short of spending a bazillion dollars on a Patek, I'd agree, a near perfect dress watch.


:aportnoy:


----------



## RobertM

Timex easy Reader


----------



## Captain America

. . . re: above

I banged up plenty of these in the 80s and 90s. Makes me reminisce. And want another.


----------



## tocqueville

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jd202

Love that Seiko, Tocqueville. I've been hunting ebay for one just like it.


----------



## tocqueville

It's a great watch. Amazing value.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dddrees




----------



## dddrees




----------



## Steel Rim

IWC Mark XII Pilot:


----------



## FLMike

Steel Rim, that is a very cool watch!


----------



## Alfred IV

Love the band.


----------



## FLMike

Happy Friday...


----------



## Steel Rim

FLCracka said:


> Steel Rim, that is a very cool watch!


Thanks. Was super hard to get, but now my favorite...


----------



## Steel Rim

Air King Date '70s


----------



## Captain America

The Air King is a really great watch, sturdy and well-made without ostentation, it has its own direct and plain beauty: it's a watch and not show-off jewelry. Really like it very much.


----------



## FLMike

Steel Rim said:


> Air King Date '70s


Air-King Date....you don't come across many of those. Neat watch. Mine today....


----------



## swils8610




----------



## JDL II

Today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steel Rim

GMT


----------



## FLMike

Steel Rim, you have some seriously cool vintage Rolexes.


----------



## dddrees

Steel Rim said:


> GMT


Luv the Rootbeer!!!


----------



## eagle2250

Today it's my Link series Tag chronometer, cut from a block of stainless steel almost heavy enough to pound nails with and fitted with a band just as robust in appearance, but as quick to damage as a square of finely crafted English lace...and costing close to $500 a pop to replace!   

My confidence in Tag has been shaken, but not stirred!


----------



## FLMike

Eagle, my friend, as a retired gentleman who has no doubt earned every bit of free time with which you may now find yourself, may I respectfully suggest that you could find the spare minutes in a day to avail yourself of the resources that would enable you to post pictures of your beautiful watches and other finery on this website.

Or, in other words, no more excuses....get yourself a dadgum Photobucket account and start posting pics. It ain't that hard!


----------



## godan

eagle2250 said:


> Today it's my Link series Tag chronometer, cut from a block of stainless steel almost heavy enough to pound nails with and fitted with a band just as robust in appearance, but as quick to damage as a square of finely crafted English lace...and costing close to $500 a pop to replace!   My confidence in Tag has been shaken, but not stirred!


Tag, a bit like Movado perhaps, seems to be going in several directions at once. As you say, some of their products are rock solid, but others verge on flimsy. Is your band damaged cosmetically or structurally?

My early Tag dive watch appears somewhat light and fragile. It has held up fine swimming, although I never dived with it. A few years ago, Tag made some decisions about sponsorship that turned me off of the brand. Now, the dive watch battery has died, and I'm dithering about whether to replace it for the few times a year I swim or just give the watch away. My affection for Tag has been more shaken than stirred.


----------



## eagle2250

^^The watch itself is solid as a rock, but the band has been replaced three times and repaired several other times. The Link series bands have a tendency for those tiny screws holding the links together to loosen and if the situation isn't noticed in time, the band fails. I have, at this point, spent far more on band repairs/replacements than I originally paid for the watch and since Tag has centralized their watch maintenance operation, it now seems to take forever to get repairs completed! Bottom line, I love the watch and hate the band. :crazy:


----------



## Pentheos

Loctite on the threads?


----------



## swils8610

This today


----------



## bloogy

Giving my law school graduation watch from 17 years ago an airing. Still does what it's supposed to, not a thing less or more. BB twill shirt keeping it company in the morning sunshine.


----------



## FLMike

Today....


----------



## FLMike

Pepsi yesterday, Coke today....with a new unlined BB OCBD shirt cuff...


----------



## orange fury

FLC- your collection of Rolexes is pretty dang impressive. Love the Pepsi!


----------



## FLMike

orange fury said:


> FLC- your collection of Rolexes is pretty dang impressive. Love the Pepsi!


Thanks, but I'm a one watch guy, believe it or not. I just traded out the Sea-Dweller for the GMT. I just found the SD to have too much heft for a daily wearer....plus, I've always loved the GMT and finally came across the perfect opportunity, so I pulled the trigger. There's actually a really neat story behind it.

EDIT: I probably should have said "I'm a one Rolex guy", as I do have a few, much less expensive, watches, including the Tag 1000 Professional I received as a college graduation gift.


----------



## FLMike

^True dat


----------



## Shaver

FLCracka said:


> ^True dat


Bless you FL. You are too kind. I promise to zip it about a certain item for a while.


----------



## orange fury

FLCracka said:


> Thanks, but I'm a one watch guy, believe it or not. I just traded out the Sea-Dweller for the GMT. I just found the SD to have too much heft for a daily wearer....plus, I've always loved the GMT and finally came across the perfect opportunity, so I pulled the trigger. There's actually a really neat story behind it.
> 
> EDIT: I probably should have said "I'm a one Rolex guy", as I do have a few, much less expensive, watches, including the Tag 1000 Professional I received as a college graduation gift.


I mentioned it in another thread, but my MD has a Sea Dweller for a daily wearer- I don't know how he does it, I tried it on once and that thing is a solid chunk of steel. I feel like I would have wrist issues after a while. I'd like a Rolex at some point, but it'll probably be in the vein of the Air King or something.

Also, nice Baggies in the pic with the SD- I've basically lived in Baggies every weekend for the past month for so.


----------



## FLMike

orange fury said:


> I mentioned it in another thread, but my MD has a Sea Dweller for a daily wearer- I don't know how he does it, I tried it on once and that thing is a solid chunk of steel. I feel like I would have wrist issues after a while. I'd like a Rolex at some point, but it'll probably be in the vein of the Air King or something.
> 
> Also, nice Baggies in the pic with the SD- I've basically lived in Baggies every weekend for the past month for so.


I like the Air-King too. They are re-introducing an Air-King model later this year, but it will be 40mm, which is just too big for a watch without a bezel, in my opinion. While 34mm is a tad small for my liking, you may recall that I had a 36mm Explorer I for a while, and I feel like that watch was perfect in every respect....size, aesthetic, history, etc. I do miss that watch, and hope to own it again some day.


----------



## orange fury

FLCracka said:


> I like the Air-King too. They are re-introducing an Air-King model later this year, but it will be 40mm, which is just too big for a watch without a bezel, in my opinion. While 34mm is a tad small for my liking, you may recall that I had a 36mm Explorer I for a while, and I feel like that watch was perfect in every respect....size, aesthetic, history, etc. I do miss that watch, and hope to own it again some day.


I remember that Explorer, I didn't realize you didn't have it anymore. I really liked that watch- if you don't mind my asking, why did you get rid of it? The SD and GMT's are certainly a different aesthetic than a 36mm Exp lol.

its a shame they're going for a 40mm AK, watches without bezels tend to wear far larger than their stated size (I tried on a 38mm Hamilton Intra-matic that wore like a 40mm, the 40mm model looked like I was wearing a dinner plate). I guess the "bigger watch" fad is still hanging around.


----------



## irish95

FLC--if the story is anywhere as good as SG67's Rolex story, have at it.


----------



## FLMike

irish95 said:


> FLC--if the story is anywhere as good as SG67's Rolex story, have at it.


I'd prefer to save it for an audience that'll appreciate it. Thanks for your interest, though.


----------



## FLMike

orange fury said:


> I remember that Explorer, I didn't realize you didn't have it anymore. I really liked that watch- if you don't mind my asking, why did you get rid of it? The SD and GMT's are certainly a different aesthetic than a 36mm Exp lol.


Frankly, I caught a case of "flipitis", and just got a hankering to try some of the sport(ier) models that I'd always liked. I started with a No Date Sub, but then decided I really wanted a date function on my every day watch....which led me to try the Sea-Dweller (I do love its history and view it as the ultimate Rolex tool watch). Still, it was just too much watch for my daily wearer. I've always loved the GMT 16710, but they are super hot right now and their prices have gotten a little silly (for a watch that was discontinued eight years ago). Anyway, I came across a really unique and cool situation that I just couldn't let pass me by, so I now have the GMT I've always loved. One of the great things about the GMT is that you can acquire all three bezel insert options...."Pepsi", "Coke", and all black.....and it's like having three watches in one. Add a jubilee bracelet and you have six watches in one. It's definitely an iconic model with an awesome heritage.

And, really good news, I found a buyer for the SD today and will get out of it for basically what I paid. I am definitely done with flipping. I expect to have the GMT until it becomes my son's one day in the hopefully distant future. Like I said, some day I'd like to have another Explorer I....and I really do like the ND Sub, as it's the original, classic Rolex dive watch in my view. For now, though, I have other monetary priorities....like a daughter in private school and a son with one more year before he leaves for college!

As an aside, I find it odd that people are so critical of a hobby such as luxury watches. I mean, how is it materially different from having a closet full of thousand (or several hundred) dollar shoes? As long as one is a responsible steward of one's financial resources, and has the requisite discretionary funds to indulge said hobby, I don't see the point in being critical of said hobby. I don't really get all the hate....I thought it was "to each their own" and all that, right? Oh well, it certainly doesn't bother me in the least.

To me, what matters is the character of the person, not the kind of watch on their wrist, shoes on their feet, suit on their back, or car in their garage. Are there ostentatious a$#[email protected] sporting Rolex watches? Most certainly. However, I know for a fact there are some sad, pathetic individuals completely devoid of character sporting $30 Timex Easy Readers, as well. I know it sounds trite and cliche, but it's what's on the inside that makes the man. Sorry, rant over.


----------



## orange fury

Comment 1: didn't realize you got rid of the no date as well, I was a fan of that one too- talk about a purge!

Comment 2: It completely flew over my head that you were swapping the bezel inserts on the GMT, I assumed that you bought 2 GMT's- I feel dumb lol

Comment 3: fully agree with your comments on the criticisms of watch collecting. I've had to explain to people in the past that high end (mechanical) watches are essentially pieces of wearable art. My favorite watch is the A. Lange & Söhne Zeitwerk- it's more than a mid-level luxury car, and tells time the same as my cell phone, but a person spending $50K on a watch likely isn't buying it for the time telling function. I may never own one, but I can appreciate the craftsmanship that went into it. Just my $.02.


----------



## FLMike

orange fury said:


> Comment 1: didn't realize you got rid of the no date as well, I was a fan of that one too- talk about a purge!
> 
> Comment 2: It completely flew over my head that you were swapping the bezel inserts on the GMT, I assumed that you bought 2 GMT's- I feel dumb loll


Not nearly as impressed as you were before, huh? Good thing I'm not trying to impress anybody. 

That's why I said above that I'm a one Rolex (at a time) guy. Re the GMT, you can find an extra authentic (beware of aftermarket masquerading as authentic!) bezel insert (coke, pepsi, and/or black, depending on which your GMT came with) for $100-200......and switching them out to create a different look is actually very easy, once you've done it once or twice. Definitely a DIY procedure for most competent folks. Ok, enough watch talk for tonight. Good night all (or just OF, as it were)!


----------



## eagle2250

FLCracka said:


> Frankly, I caught a case of "flipitis", and just got a hankering to try some of the sport(ier) models that I'd always liked. I started with a No Date Sub, but then decided I really wanted a date function on my every day watch....which led me to try the Sea-Dweller (I do love its history and view it as the ultimate Rolex tool watch). Still, it was just too much watch for my daily wearer. I've always loved the GMT 16710, but they are super hot right now and their prices have gotten a little silly (for a watch that was discontinued eight years ago). Anyway, I came across a really unique and cool situation that I just couldn't let pass me by, so I now have the GMT I've always loved. One of the great things about the GMT is that you can acquire all three bezel insert options...."Pepsi", "Coke", and all black.....and it's like having three watches in one. Add a jubilee bracelet and you have six watches in one. It's definitely an iconic model with an awesome heritage.
> 
> And, really good news, I found a buyer for the SD today and will get out of it for basically what I paid. I am definitely done with flipping. I expect to have the GMT until it becomes my son's one day in the hopefully distant future. Like I said, some day I'd like to have another Explorer I....and I really do like the ND Sub, as it's the original, classic Rolex dive watch in my view. For now, though, I have other monetary priorities....like a daughter in private school and a son with one more year before he leaves for college!
> 
> As an aside, I find it odd that people are so critical of a hobby such as luxury watches. I mean, how is it materially different from having a closet full of thousand (or several hundred) dollar shoes? As long as one is a responsible steward of one's financial resources, and has the requisite discretionary funds to indulge said hobby, I don't see the point in being critical of said hobby. I don't really get all the hate....I thought it was "to each their own" and all that, right? Oh well, it certainly doesn't bother me in the least.
> 
> To me, what matters is the character of the person, not the kind of watch on their wrist, shoes on their feet, suit on their back, or car in their garage. Are there ostentatious a$#[email protected] sporting Rolex watches? Most certainly. However, I know for a fact there are some sad, pathetic individuals completely devoid of character sporting $30 Timex Easy Readers, as well. I know it sounds trite and cliche, but it's what's on the inside that makes the man. Sorry, rant over.


Excellent post...and so eloquently put! The final two paragraphs in your post provide the impetus for a thread that just might provide opportunities for some long overdue introspection on many of our parts...why must one's personal dislike or rejection of some garment, accessory or other personal possession(s) (watches, ascots, expensive/exotic cars, blue jeans, etc) be allowed to morph into attacks calling the motivations and/or character of owners/wearers of such things into question. At best, we are frequently demonstrating less than gentlemanly behavior! :icon_scratch:


----------



## godan

eagle2250 said:


> Excellent post...and so eloquently put! The final two paragraphs in your post provide the impetus for a thread that just might provide opportunities for some long overdue introspection on many of our parts...why must one's personal dislike or rejection of some garment, accessory or other personal possession(s) (watches, ascots, expensive/exotic cars, blue jeans, etc) be allowed to morph into attacks calling the motivations and/or character of owners/wearers of such things into question. At best, we are frequently demonstrating less than gentlemanly behavior! :icon_scratch:


It seems to me that the tolerance of nasty remarks, some at the level of a junior high locker room, and personal attacks is much greater now than when I joined this site a few years ago. I think this behavior distracts from the content of threads and generally lowers the tone of what I value(d) as conversations among gentlemen. Is it not the practice of moderation that has allowed threads to morph into "less than gentlemanly behavior?" I ask sincerely; I really do not know whether Andy and the moderators have adopted a more tolerant policy or whether my memory of former times is more rosy than accurate.


----------



## Shaver

eagle2250 said:


> Excellent post...and so eloquently put! The final two paragraphs in your post provide the impetus for a thread that just might provide opportunities for some long overdue introspection on many of our parts...why must one's personal dislike or rejection of some garment, accessory or other personal possession(s) (watches, ascots, expensive/exotic cars, blue jeans, etc) be allowed to morph into attacks calling the motivations and/or character of owners/wearers of such things into question. At best, we are frequently demonstrating less than gentlemanly behavior! :icon_scratch:


I have apologised to FL privately and he has been gracious enough to respond in his customarily good natured manner.

My apologies to any one else whom I may have annoyed. Poor judgement on my part.


----------



## orange fury

FLCracka said:


> Not nearly as impressed as you were before, huh? Good thing I'm not trying to impress anybody.


Nah, still impressed- i mean, like 'em or hate 'em, it's still a Rolex. The reputation they have certainly isn't unearned. I may not necessarily have a desire to own the SD or GMT, but they're impressive timepieces regardless.


----------



## CSG

Owning three Rolex watches and being a moderate watch aficionado, I've heard it all regarding Rolex. Where I live, they are uncommon but also mostly unknown. I have always had a thing for the three models I own having bought a TT Datejust as my first back in 1989. It was eleven years before I added a SS Sub for my 50th birthday. I got my last one about 10 years ago (SS GMT II) when a Ketchum dealer lost its franchise from Rolex and sold me the watch for $2600 (brand new). While I own a number of other watches, I have never tired of looking at these three. Incredibly accurate for a mechanical timepiece, solidly made, and good for all occasions (at least in the world I live in).

Rolex bashing is a popular sport among the WIZ's (watch idiot savants) and others who don't know the history of the company and the watches they make or simply feel that when they think of a Rolex, they think of this:









Not this:


----------



## meanoldmanning

Perhaps a bit pedestrian compared to some here, today's timer at breakfast

'Pogue'


----------



## swils8610

This one today.


----------



## FLMike

^Nice SDc, swils.

I'm loving the versatility of the GMT. Third of three bezel insert options here.....


----------



## tigerpac

Got this in late January. Apparently I have the power to get Rolex to roll out new models.... Still love it though


----------



## culverwood




----------



## jimw

Just arrived: Indian-made HMT 'Jawan' with a mechanical hand wind movement

The Good: $16 delivered, using a early 1960's Citizen-designed movement. Military-type dial. So far its keeping decent time on one winding a day.
The Bad: No huge expectations here - it will keep decent time or not. The lume dial indices are a bit cheesy. Came with a really bad faux leather band with matching green stitch. I've replaced it here with a cheap nato.
The Ugly: this is re-cased, I think, and certainly re-dialled. The dial is a bit off-centre, but I think a watchmaker could fix that in a jiffy.


----------



## orange fury

H


CSG said:


> when they think of a Rolex, they think of this:
> 
> View attachment 15933


what, you mean this isn't classy?:









No joke, saw it at a Tourneau. I didn't think something like this actually existed.



FLCracka said:


> ^Nice SDc, swils.
> 
> I'm loving the versatility of the GMT. Third of three bezel insert options here.....


Still a gorgeous watch, but I love the Pepsi bezel.



tigerpac said:


> Got this in late January. Apparently I have the power to get Rolex to roll out new models.... Still love it though
> 
> View attachment 15994


stunning timepiece. And while you're getting Rolex to roll out new models, want to have them send me a free sample? For scientific reasons, of course.



culverwood said:


>


im not familiar with Garrick, but I love that face


----------



## Tom Buchanan

FLC - Do you swap the bezels yourself? I did not realize that was a reasonably easy procedure. It does add to the versatility of the GMT. I suppose you could even put a submariner type bezel on for diving, etc.

jimw - I like the hmt's as cheap, mechanical watches, but I would recommend you not put any/much money into fixing one. Mine have not lasted long.


----------



## FLMike

Tom Buchanan said:


> FLC - Do you swap the bezels yourself? I did not realize that was a reasonably easy procedure. It does add to the versatility of the GMT. I suppose you could even put a submariner type bezel on for diving, etc.
> 
> jimw - I like the hmt's as cheap, mechanical watches, but I would recommend you not put any/much money into fixing one. Mine have not lasted long.


Yes, it is a relatively easy procedure, once you've done it a couple of times. There are some tutorials on YouTube that you can find by googling. It's just a matter of popping the bezel off and then popping out the insert. I'm not actually changing bezels, but rather just changing the bezel insert. That particular reference came with three different insert options. It's fairly easy to source the other two that you don't have and then swap them out when you feel like it.


----------



## culverwood

orange fury said:


> I'm not familiar with Garrick, but I love that face


Garrick are a small UK brand. The watch is a bespoke version as are many of their Shaftesbury models. This picture shows the free sprung balance.


----------



## FLMike

Time to revive this thread. I just got my GMT back from its first-ever servicing and refinishing in ten years. They did an amazing job....I feel like I just got a NOS watch. Maybe not trad, but a classic with a neat heritage nonetheless.


----------



## godan

I feel the love. I just bought a NOS Yachtmaster in order to have the 40mm size, rather than the new 42mm. To clean and replace lube that probably dried since 1999, it went in for 'routine' service and returned as good as new. I managed to get a photo all the way to Photobucket, but it is out of focus, so maybe later. Yours can beautifully stand for all Rolexes. It is more than trad enough for me.


----------



## FLMike

Thanks, godan.


----------



## godan

FLMike said:


> Thanks, godan.


The praise is well-deserved. Whatever ones resources may be, a Rolex and subsequent service amount to a sum that takes some consideration. It looks as though you have at least a 7.5 in. wrist. With one an inch smaller, my daily wear for years was an Explorer I. 40mm is as large as I can go, and the attraction of the Yachtmaster was both its size and relatively monochromatic nature. So far, so good, but I had tested the size with an Oris pilot's chrono and so had confidence.


----------



## FLMike

WMy wrist is 6.5" and I, too, used to own an Exp I. Wish I still did.


----------



## cellochris

FLMike said:


> Time to revive this thread. I just got my GMT back from its first-ever servicing and refinishing in ten years. They did an amazing job....I feel like I just got a NOS watch. Maybe not trad, but a classic with a neat heritage nonetheless.


Hi FLMike,

Great watch! I have a friend looking to invest in his first watch. Did you do the service and refinishing through Rolex? Curious if you have any before pictures.


----------



## FLMike

cellochris said:


> Hi FLMike,
> 
> Great watch! I have a friend looking to invest in his first watch. Did you do the service and refinishing through Rolex? Curious if you have any before pictures.


Thanks. I used an independent watchmaker who is highly credentialed and well-known in the Rolex community, and who happens to be local to me. You can see before pics upthread (post #1091). The faded Pepsi bezel insert pictured upthread is the original. The "after" pic from today shows a replacement Pepsi insert.


----------



## godan

cellochris said:


> Hi FLMike,
> 
> Great watch! I have a friend looking to invest in his first watch. Did you do the service and refinishing through Rolex? Curious if you have any before pictures.


Chris: I see your question is addressed to Mike, but I'll offer an opinion parallel to his experience. After a few decades of obediently sending Rolexes to the Rolex Ashram in the Center of the Universe, and paying their ever-increasing charges, I was fortunate to have a full and frank lecture from a Rolex AD who was retiring and thus free to speak. Two points stand out: If a Rolex has been properly lubricated and not abused, it should be good for seven to ten years. If it is time for Routine maintenance and no parts are needed, many competent (local) watchmakers can, in effect, change the oil. I have followed this procedure ever since with good results. If you want a referral to two good, tested sources for pre-owned Rolex watches, pm me.


----------



## cellochris

Thanks FLMike and godan, much appreciated! godan, let me see if my friend in interested, and if so I will definitely PM you.


----------



## ASH

I thought since men only have 3 pcs of real jewelry to claim - the watch, cuff links and a tie pin....there should be a thread of fine watches to go with the elegant attire.....so snap a pic of your wrist and share for us watch lovers to drool 

Here's my first...





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## momsdoc

ISS PSA:

At the tone it will be 4 O'Clock on the 18th in Seattle.


----------



## swils8610

Nice Frank Mueller!!


----------



## 7055

I like that watch, I'd be interested to see what outfit(s) you wear it with.


----------



## SG_67

Don't we already have a few threads like this?


----------



## MRR

SG_67 said:


> Don't we already have a few threads like this?


Yes, but those threads were about what watches were are wearing "today" in the past. This thread is about what watches we are wearing today today.

EDIT; ok, now we're in the preexisting thread and my original post has even less worth than before.


----------



## DRWWE

MRR said:


> This thread is about what watches we are wearing today today.


OK, here's today's watch, just photographed:


----------



## ASH

DRWWE said:


> OK, here's today's watch, just photographed:


Very nice...maybe my next one would be a Glashutte or a IWC Portugese

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ASH

Heuer Silverstone......worn with a J.Crew linen/cotton shirt, blue BR Linen ( from Italy by Linificio e Canapificio Nazionale) sweater with EG loafers and Japan Blue (JBL) jeans 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swils8610




----------



## RogerP

Love the Silverstone. It's about the only TAG I'd really consider owning other than the Monaco.


----------



## fiftyforfifty

FLMike said:


> ^Nice SDc, swils.
> 
> I'm loving the versatility of the GMT. Third of three bezel insert options here.....


Rolex all time classic


----------



## ASH

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smmrfld

So glad these dinner plates on a wrist are finally beginning to go out of style.


----------



## CSG

As the owner of 6 1/2" wrists, I couldn't agree more.


----------



## ludwell

Here's how to wear a Panerai


----------



## ASH

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SG_67

This has pretty much become my weekend watch:


----------



## SCsailor

SG_67 said:


> This has pretty much become my weekend watch:


A milsub. Wow. Don't see those very often in the wild. Today I'm wearing my 11610.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ASH

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCsailor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250

^^Nice watch. 
An inspiration for sure. Today my Air King will reside on the right wrist! :thumbs-up:


----------



## ASH

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## upr_crust

x-post WAYWT - 1980's quartz movement Must de Cartier tank, ivory face . . .


----------



## ASH

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ASH

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paul winston

Today the time is everywhere - on your computer screen, your cell phone, the TV screen. Most individuals wear watches because they feel incomplete without a watch or because they collect them. I wear one of the dog breed watches Chipp 2 makes - we sell a lot of dog "stuff" so I can show it to those in for our dog products. Our watches are not costly ( $45 - Seiko works) and I can put any image one sends me onto the face and make only 1.
Paul Winston
Winston Tailors/ www.chippneckwear.com


----------



## RogerP

upr_crust said:


> x-post WAYWT - 1980's quartz movement Must de Cartier tank, ivory face . . .


That is just beautiful.


----------



## RogerP

Today:


----------



## Gurdon

I agree with RogerP's. comment on upr_crust's watch. Roger's is also quite nice.
Gurdon


----------



## ASH

One of the finest and most elegant dress watches I own....Zenith



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ASH

ASH said:


> One of the finest and most elegant dress watches I own....Zenith
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ASH

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Atlanta Fop

A long time member, but my first "WAYW" post of any kind. Yesterday's watch was a new Orient Bambino with a lovely new strap from the good folks at Crown and Buckle. I'm not sure I'll keep the strap on this watch (I actually ordered the strap specifically for another watch), but it actually looks better than I thought.


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> That is just beautiful.





Gurdon said:


> I agree with RogerP's. comment on upr_crust's watch. Roger's is also quite nice.
> Gurdon


Thank you, gentlemen, and I agree with Gurdon's compliment on Roger's watch as well.


----------



## ASH

My vintage Datejust.....



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ASH

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ASH

My second favorite brand after Zenith is IWC....



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

ASH, the Zenith and IWC are incredible - so is the Rolex, but there seem to be a lot more of those out there; whereas, one (at least I) rarely sees an IWC or Zenith in the wild. Wonderful watch collection you have.


----------



## ASH

Fading Fast said:


> ASH, the Zenith and IWC are incredible - so is the Rolex, but there seem to be a lot more of those out there; whereas, one (at least I) rarely sees an IWC or Zenith in the wild. Wonderful watch collection you have.


Thanks Fading Fast.
I agree, I don't see too many Zenith's out there at all. However I have seen a lot of IWC's while traveling in Europe.

Here's my IWC travel watch.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## upr_crust

My other "good" watch - 14K Tiffany, quartz movement - an award to my late husband for 25 years of service to his firm (a major stock brokerage house).


----------



## dddrees

My kind of thread.


----------



## SG_67

upr_crust said:


> My other "good" watch - 14K Tiffany, quartz movement - an award to my late husband for 25 years of service to his firm (a major stock brokerage house).


People often ask about the utility of a fine watch but in my opinion they are also heirloom pieces passed from loved one to loved one or generation to generation. It keeps the memory of a loved one alive in a way few other things can; a watch is worn all day and looked at quite often. It doesn't just sit on a shelf and collect dust. When I wear my late father's watch I'm reminded of him almost constantly through the day and it's as though a little part of him is connected to me.

Thanks for sharing upr_crust. That and the Cartier are beautiful watches.


----------



## upr_crust

SG_67 said:


> People often ask about the utility of a fine watch but in my opinion they are also heirloom pieces passed from loved one to loved one or generation to generation. It keeps the memory of a loved one alive in a way few other things can; a watch is worn all day and looked at quite often. It doesn't just sit on a shelf and collect dust. When I wear my late father's watch I'm reminded of him almost constantly through the day and it's as though a little part of him is connected to me.
> 
> Thanks for sharing upr_crust. That and the Cartier are beautiful watches.


Thank you, SG. I am sometimes tempted to buy a fine watch of my own, but, in the current marketplace, very few of them really appeal to me. Most are much too large for my wrist, though the taste for oversize watches seems to be moderating a bit, but, between the Tiffany and the Cartier, I don't really feel the need for another "good" watch. Who knew that my impulse to consume could actually be stilled?


----------



## SG_67

^ I think what you have is just fine and fits your style; classic and elegant. Enjoy them in good health.


----------



## RogerP

upr_crust said:


> My other "good" watch - 14K Tiffany, quartz movement - an award to my late husband for 25 years of service to his firm (a major stock brokerage house).


Well you've definitely convinced me that I need a rectangular dress watch in my life. I've owned a couple JLC Reversos but think that I may hunt for a vintage Longines to fill this evident void.


----------



## eagle2250

This AM is the old, but reliable, black,rubber armored, G-Shock for a morning to be spent at the local Planet Fitness! :thumbs-up:


----------



## upr_crust

SG_67 said:


> ^ I think what you have is just fine and fits your style; classic and elegant. Enjoy them in good health.


I would only be tempted to buy another watch if I found one in a round or tonneau shape that was small enough to look proportionate on my wrist - something different enough than the two that I own. For the moment, paying for apartment renovations trumps buying another watch.



RogerP said:


> Well you've definitely convinced me that I need a rectangular dress watch in my life. I've owned a couple JLC Reversos but think that I may hunt for a vintage Longines to fill this evident void.


The vagaries of fashion being what they are, there are no Tiffany watches today which look anything like the one that I own - all of them are much larger in scale. As it is, Tiffany also recently switched manufacturers of watches sold under their name.

(Previously, it had been the Swatch Group that had made their watches for them - note that Omega, Breguet and Glasshutte are also included in that group, so it wasn't like Tiffany watches were Swatch watches with higher price tags.)


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, SG. I am sometimes tempted to buy a fine watch of my own, but, in the current marketplace, very few of them really appeal to me. Most are much too large for my wrist, though the taste for oversize watches seems to be moderating a bit, but, between the Tiffany and the Cartier, I don't really feel the need for another "good" watch. Who knew that my impulse to consume could actually be stilled?


What you have watch-wise is so good, there is no "need" to do more, but if you are so inclined, the watch that I could see you with is one of the classic Patek Phillipes from its Calatrava line. Classic, timeless - simple elegance - the watch equivalent of so many of your outfits and items.

And to SG_67 point, that is a watch to live on in many future generations.


----------



## ASH

I like the upr_c's vintage watches, but not a fan of the quartz movements. Speaking of Tiffany's I just acquired a vintage Tiffany watch made by Breguet...... If upr_c wants a classic round watch ...this would be ideal.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ASH

Watch of the day......




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SG_67

upr_crust said:


> I would only be tempted to buy another watch if I found one in a round or tonneau shape that was small enough to look proportionate on my wrist - something different enough than the two that I own. For the moment, paying for apartment renovations trumps buying another watch.


Believe it or not Hermes makes some really nice watches. My understanding is that their movement are made in house.


----------



## Theoden

Ash,

Judging from your collection of shell cordovan, cigars and watches, I'm beginning to think I must be in the wrong business! ;-)

Seriously, you've taken the art of living to 11 (Spinal Tap reference).

Theoden


----------



## Fading Fast

ASH, that Breguet is beautiful and, probably not surprising, it would have been my second suggestion to Upr after the Patek from the Calatrava line - which your Breguet is very similar to. I love Breguet's signature "circle" on its hand.


----------



## ASH

Thank you Theoden, it has taken me years to build these collections up....but my father always said ' if you are buying anything buy the best....if you can't afford it...wait'

Appreciate your compliment and wish you all the best on your collections 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerP

Yep - love that Breguet.


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, Ash, for the photo of the vintage Breguet - it is lovely, and much in line with what I would like, design-wise, for another "good" watch. 

For a short time, when my office was near Wall St., the Swatch Group had a salesroom for all of their lines of watches - Breguet, Omega, and Glasshutte among them. I did price a Glasshutte with a Meissen porcelain face (I recognized the emblem of the two crossed swords in cobalt blue), but, with an 18K rose gold case, the watch was some $20,800.00, which was (and is) a little rich for my blood. Ah, well - when I have more spare cash . . .


----------



## ASH

Someday soon Upr_C. if you like I will part with my Breguet for $6k .....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## upr_crust

ASH said:


> Someday soon Upr_C. if you like I will part with my Breguet for $6k .....
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would not want to part you from a valued piece of your collection, and I think that I would like "droit de seigneur" for whatever watch I might purchase, but thank you for the offer, in any case.


----------



## ASH

You are welcome and I really appreciate you combinations of fine garments, it's a inspiration for me.....I actually was wondering what to wear with black/white spectators and seeing your coordination, I put one together very similar. Thanks again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> I would not want to part you from a valued piece of your collection, and I think that I would like "droit de seigneur" for whatever watch I might purchase, but thank you for the offer, in any case.


"droit de seigneur" you use words as thoughtfully and effectively as you do clothes. Bravo!


----------



## eagle2250

This AM my G-Shock will make it's regular appearance for a few hours at our local Planet Fitness facility and after that it will be my Tag Heuer, stainless steel, Link Series Chronometer on my wrist for the remainder of my days activities!


----------



## ASH

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dddrees




----------



## Fading Fast

ASH, I'm loosing track of your incredible collection - I think you've shown us three IWC. And while all are very nice and all very impressive, I think my two favorite so far are the Zenith (very simple classic look) and the Breguet (timeless elegance).


----------



## RogerP

dddrees said:


>


That could easily be my one and only watch.


----------



## CSG

Paul and Ringo like that Aquanaut too. (so do I)


----------



## dddrees

RogerP said:


> That could easily be my one and only watch.


Agree, it would be a real great choice if you were to stick with only one watch that works real well all the way from casual to dress.



CSG said:


> Paul and Ringo like that Aquanaut too. (so do I)


Not to mention they just happen to be two of the four of my favorite music group of all time.


----------



## jeffreyc

Practical G-Shock day today.


----------



## jeffreyc

Sorry gents, better picture if you are interested.


----------



## godan

jeffreyc said:


> Sorry gents, better picture if you are interested.
> View attachment 16383


Interesting that you would post an ana-dig just now. I just bought a Tissot Expert Solar and am looking at a Casio PRW7000. The Tissot has a light that actually illuminates the digital window, and the Casio is said to have one. How is the light on yours?


----------



## dddrees




----------



## jeffreyc

godan said:


> Interesting that you would post an ana-dig just now. I just bought a Tissot Expert Solar and am looking at a Casio PRW7000. The Tissot has a light that actually illuminates the digital window, and the Casio is said to have one. How is the light on yours?


The light comes on either by pressing the bottom button or by twisting your wrist though 45 degrees. Its not great as the light comes from the number 6 whereas I would have thought a back lit window would have been better. The luminous dials are great at night for the time but not the window. The dark face of the watch means that the window is not easily seen by my old eyes ! Still like the build and toughness though.


----------



## godan

jeffreyc said:


> The light comes on either by pressing the bottom button or by twisting your wrist though 45 degrees. Its not great as the light comes from the number 6 whereas I would have thought a back lit window would have been better. The luminous dials are great at night for the time but not the window. The dark face of the watch means that the window is not easily seen by my old eyes ! Still like the build and toughness though.


Thanks. Poor illumination of the digital window is a shortcoming of Casio design. I have an activity where I need to see current time and elapsed time quickly, with eyes that are also pretty old. The Tissot is the best solution so far, and the reviews of the PR7000 are encouraging.


----------



## ASH

Vintage Rolex semi-bubble back


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

^^^ Love that style Rolex much more than the more-often-seen Rolex "data just" or whatever the all metal one is that I see all the time. Still, your Zenith and Breguet are my favorites with this a close third. Hard to believe, but I bet you have even more up your sleeve (tee-hee).


----------



## FLMike

That Bubbleback is indeed nice.


----------



## dddrees




----------



## ASH

I love the Pepsi Dial. They only have the new one in WG....need a reissue in SS.

It's beautiful... Enjoy it in good health


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dddrees

ASH said:


> I love the Pepsi Dial. They only have the new one in WG....need a reissue in SS.
> 
> It's beautiful... Enjoy it in good health
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you sir. I was real glad to be able to do so with the Super Jubilee as well. Don't know if we'll ever see it in SS but I would imagine it would be a huge seller if they did. But it would certainly make the Gold owners mad though.


----------



## FLMike

dddrees said:


> Thank you sir. I was real glad to be able to do so with the Super Jubilee as well. Don't know if we'll ever see it in SS but I would imagine it would be a huge seller if they did. But it would certainly make the Gold owners mad though.


Meh. I don't care what colors the make it in now. I will always prefer the older (5-digit reference) case style tons better. That said, I wouldn't expect to ever see another SS in Pepsi, but I could see a new SS w/Coke bezel being wildly popular, without upsetting any current white gold owners.


----------



## dddrees




----------



## godan

dddrees said:


>


Is that 40mm?


----------



## dddrees

godan said:


> Is that 40mm?


Yes it is.


----------



## ASH

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ASH

Went white water rafting today .....FILSON on my wrist



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dddrees




----------



## ASH

Monday morning .....Omega vintage



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ASH

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dddrees




----------



## ASH

Very nice 50th Ann Rolex


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

Ash, I am overwhelmed by your insanely beautiful collection. I look forward each day now to see what you'll be posting next.


----------



## SCsailor

ASH and dddrees - you both have impressive collections and exceptional taste. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ASH

Thank you .... I am so humbled with the collections of dear AAAC members


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dddrees

ASH said:


> Very nice 50th Ann Rolex
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you sir, and your Vacheron is Sweet.


----------



## dddrees

SCsailor said:


> ASH and dddrees - you both have impressive collections and exceptional taste.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you sir.


----------



## FLMike




----------



## dddrees




----------



## FLMike

Nice Sapphire Sandwich.


----------



## dddrees

FLMike said:


> Nice Sapphire Sandwich.


Thank you sir, Luv the Explorer.


----------



## ASH

Here's a very unique watch that I have enjoyed while traveling .....gives me the home time, local time and if transiting, the time at the transit location....3 times on a dial....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter

Rolex President. Old school classic. Periodically switched out for vintage Hamilton/Gruen Curvex/Longines.


----------



## rtbrick

Omega Speedmaster Date.


----------



## FLMike

Same ole' same ole'


----------



## CLTesquire

I wear but one watch and it's the one my wife gave to me on our wedding day. I've worn it every day since.



I do have my grandfather's old Omega Seamaster but it has stopped working and I'm frankly scared to have it worked on or send it away to Omega to be fixed.


----------



## ASH

My college graduation gift from my wife and the original James Bond watch (as seen in the movie and before Omega started the Bond special editions)....it's a Quartz, but always loved it!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury

ASH said:


> My college graduation gift from my wife and the original James Bond watch (as seen in the movie and before Omega started the Bond special editions)....it's a Quartz, but always loved it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i hope to have a Seamaster before the end of the year (possibly early next year). It's a mini-Grail for me- when I was a kid, I thought Pierce Brosnan wearing one was the coolest thing ever.

the taxeson the watches on this page are probably more than the MSRP of the one I'm wearing today, but I still love it. Bulova my parents gave me on my 21st birthday:


----------



## dddrees

Sub Luv


----------



## ASH

Going casual with a Swatch Sistem 51. A watch made with only 51 parts, automatic with a staggering 80 HR power reserve and entirely made by robots!!!! An amazing watch and concept with the movement now holding upto 2 years!...today, the Red





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## godan




----------



## SG_67

orange fury said:


> i hope to have a Seamaster before the end of the year (possibly early next year). It's a mini-Grail for me- when I was a kid, I thought Pierce Brosnan wearing one was the coolest thing ever.
> 
> the taxeson the watches on this page are probably more than the MSRP of the one I'm wearing today, but I still love it. Bulova my parents gave me on my 21st birthday:


I love that dial!


----------



## ASH

Crazy Hours....its 11.35 am 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## godan




----------



## lct01

The same one I have been wearing almost every day during the last 16 years,


----------



## ASH

Got this watch while working on the SSJ100 program in Russia....Poljot, still works and has a mechanical alarm



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hohne1

Wearing this one today. Bought it in 2002 and still one of my favorites.


Chris


----------



## godan

Often worn, but seldom noticed. Sorry about the glare.


----------



## ASH

Beautiful and elegant. I need to start wearing my Explorer. Today I am wearing an Ebel that I acquired over 20 years ago....shows me the time of all the time zones in a glance.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## godan

ASH said:


> Beautiful and elegant. I need to start wearing my Explorer. Today I am wearing an Ebel that I acquired over 20 years ago....shows me the time of all the time zones in a glance.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the generous comment. During a lifetime in academia, I was restrained about displaying any possession that revealed material prosperity. The Explorer I fit my interests perfectly. I like your Ebel. Would you post the size of your wrist, please? When I learn how to make photos full size in this thread, I'll post some 7750 chronographs, as I believe your IWC may have been - although I think they massage the movements in house.


----------



## IT_cyclist

Pretty much every day. Chosen as much for function as form. I'm a big fan of EcoDrive. And Titanium. And sapphire crystals (I'm very hard on watches). And the fact that it synchronizes nightly with the atomic clock in Ft Collins and that even obviates the need to re-set for DST is a bonus. Oh and it has an alarm. So I wake up in time for work so that I can continue buying the merchandise mentioned on this fine forum. :beer:


----------



## ASH

Gordon, thank you. I use TapTalk on my iPhone and it's really easy to attach pics. In full size.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ASH

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike




----------



## godan

My only rectangular watch. Quartz is an acceptable option for me, and the chronograph feature is useful. Still trying to learn how to expand thumbnails.


----------



## FLMike

A Montblanc fan, I see.


----------



## godan

FLMike said:


> A Montblanc fan, I see.


Yes, for decades. On the Meisterstueck in the photo, I bravely adjusted the nib to a stub-nearly-italic. Believing the outcome was blind luck, I have not tried again on any other MB. The watch came to me in an offer too good to refuse. A particular benefit of being a Montblanc fan for me is that the sales associates in the nearest store (Cherry Creek in Denver) are all well-mannered, competent professionals. It's like time travel back to t he 1960's


----------



## ASH

I use to love Montblanc products....but the store closed down in Seattle...so now I get mine from South Coast plaza, CA. Here's my first Montblanc watch with the pen given by my Dad for my USC graduation....



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## godan

ASH said:


> I use to love Montblanc products....but the store closed down in Seattle...so now I get mine from South Coast plaza, CA. Here's my first Montblanc watch with the pen given by my Dad for my USC graduation....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was surprised to see that the store in Bellevue had closed. Back in ancient historical times, around the early 1970's, I bought my first MB in the UW bookstore. Kohinoor was the distributor. There was one model - the fat fountain pen - which memory suggests may have been called the Diplomat in those days.


----------



## StephenRG

godan said:


> There was one model - the fat fountain pen - which memory suggests may have been called the Diplomat in those days.


Time was that was _the_ pen that all French businessmen, diplomats and bureaucrats had to flourish.


----------



## godan

StephenRG said:


> Time was that was _the_ pen that all French businessmen, diplomats and bureaucrats had to flourish.


"Flourish" is exactly the correct term. For several months, I had to deal once a week with a Dutch transportation official. Every transaction was exactly the same; each occurred at the same time of the same day of the week; my documentation and all other specifics were identical except the date. The official would read each word of my authorization slowly, extract a copy of the same form he always used from his pigeon hole, place it in the same position on his desk, remove his MB Diplomat from the inner pocket of his jacket, uncap it and post the cap, and carefully flourish the pen to fill out the necessary form in beautiful script, signing it with his illegible signature. Then, he would carefully cap the pen, return it to his inner pocket and hand me the completed form, whose ink by then would be dry. Counting the date as a single word, there were seven words on the form, plus his signature. I timed the process. It took nearly six minutes.


----------



## Fading Fast

ASH said:


> I use to love Montblanc products....but the store closed down in Seattle...so now I get mine from South Coast plaza, CA. Here's my first Montblanc watch with the pen given by my Dad for my USC graduation....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Another beautiful watch (and pen) sir. And a nice way you got it.


----------



## ASH

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paul winston

I must admit I rarely look at my watch- my cell phone and computer have the time in front of me! Because I market watches with dog images, I wear one most of the time. If any AAAC member want to give a personal gift I can put any image you send me onto the watch face.
Paul Winston
Winston Tailors/www.chippneckwear.com


----------



## Shade22182

*Vacheron Constantin Chrono - blue dial*

Wearing this one today ...

Not very easy to post pictures on this forum, unfortunately.


----------



## eagle2250

^^LOL...I'm inclined to agree with your assessment regarding posting pictures. I have yet to be able to figure it out.

The watch on my wrist today is a Rolex Air King, stainless steel with a white faced dial.


----------



## Fading Fast

Ash, your Girard Perregaux - which is stunning - encourage me to wear my circa '50s one today:


----------



## godan

eagle2250 said:


> ^^LOL...I'm inclined to agree with your assessment regarding posting pictures. I have yet to be able to figure it out.
> 
> The watch on my wrist today is a Rolex Air King, stainless steel with a white faced dial.


I'm struggling with posting pictures, too, with some valuable help from Flanderian. From your perspective as a moderator, is there any chance that a simpler method is in the offing?


----------



## Andy

Not wearing it yet, but instead of wearing one of my three Rolex watches* on the month trip to Europe, (*posted here*) I just ordered this from Amazon!!!!!! :eek2:

I've never been afraid to wear my Rolex (date just) on vacation, but maybe it's time!  Figured this looked good enough from a distance to all the American tourists on the tour, it's readable, doesn't look too bad, and if I don't like it I can leave it someplace!

* My trouble with my main Rolex is that I have to wear it and move to keep it at current time. The other two are finds from the late 1970's when Rolex made Quartz movements. They are great, but after I got them, learned there may be problems bringing them back into the states if Customs doesn't know about the Quartz phase.

MOUPLAY

Fashion Men's Watch Mesh Band Japanese Analog Quartz Movt Thin Dial Date Wrist Watches, Blue

Price: $59.99
*Sale: $25.69 *
You Save: $34.30 (57%)

•Ultra thin dial stainless steel strap quartz wrist watch, comfort to wear
• Date Time 12 little peg scale, make the watch unique
• Imported Japan quartz movement, keep precise time, Nice Battery Use
• Alloy case and stainless steel back cover, strong and sturdy in structure, Mesh Strap
•High hardness glass mirror, scratch and wear resistant, Box Package

Warranty: 2-Year Warranty provided by Asurion, instead of the manufacturer.​


----------



## godan

Fits nicely under a cuff.


----------



## ASH

Friday casual and a little bit of fun



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tempest

ASH said:


> Friday casual and a little bit of fun


Sweet, and a date function too! Mine has Mickey wearing yellow gloves...wtf?


----------



## godan

I finally found this one as NOS - - 40mm and Prince with no "Tiger."


----------



## ASH

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenRG

Wot, no Vodrich?


----------



## godan

A watch just to my liking from Chris at Wilson Watch Works - 40mm, bi-directional bezel, 7750 movement, a German case and, best of all, a sterile dial







.


----------



## Steel Rim

Air King Date


----------



## Steel Rim

Here's my IWC travel watch..... THIS IS ASH'S WATCH:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

AND THIS IS MINE: My favorite:


----------



## FLMike

^A very handsome duo.


----------



## CSG

Rolex Sub Date SS. The previous model.


----------



## RogerP

The Mark XII is an absolute classic. IWC became less appealing to me after the Mark XV.


----------



## tocqueville

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250

This AM, at the gym, it will be my rubber armored G-Shock....similar to that old Timex claim, "it can take a licking and keep on ticking!" After that it will be a stainless steel Rolex Air King, for the more civilized activities this day.


----------



## phyrpowr

One of my Christopher Ward Slimlines, either the round or the square.


----------



## godan

To me, the best of all worlds - a Swiss 7750 movement in a German case. H. Vollmer told me they made 50 of these in titanium around 2001. I am delighted to own number 22. It fits nicely under a sleeve. With a titanium band, its appearance is quiet and muted.


----------



## FLMike

Yesterday.....


----------



## eagle2250

My intended watch for the day is an old Timex Easy Reader, featuring, I suppose, some kind of silver colored pop metal case, a white face with a noticeably abraded crystal and one of those replacement bands that could be twisted nine ways from Sunday, without actually damaging it, but I can't seem to find my old friend. I do not recall wearing it since we left Hoosiervilleeek? The days mission has become...to find that watch and wear it!


----------



## FLMike

*Bourbon & Pepsi*


----------



## godan

The Rolex looks just fine with business dress. Did yu have to adjust the cuff button to make it fit?


----------



## FLMike

godan said:


> The Rolex looks just fine with business dress. Did yu have to adjust the cuff button to make it fit?


Not in the least. The GMTii is not a bulky watch. I wear BB dress shirts mainly and find there is plenty of room under the cuff.


----------



## RogerP

Vintage today.


----------



## FLMike

*One from last week, one from the weekend, and one from today....*


----------



## eagle2250

^^
An impressive "Triad" of classic timekeepers, for sure!


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

A Kronen & Söhne, date automatic, black face, gold case, white hands, black leather strap of which I can't find a photo.


----------



## FLMike

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> An impressive "Triad" of classic timekeepers, for sure!


Thanks, eagle. The first two pics are the same watch, of course....just a bracelet change. :beer:


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad

tocqueville said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At first glance I thought that was a NATO strap, but it isn't. Very nice and goes well with that 7S26. I might try to do the same with mine.


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad

Made a mistake today. At weekends I usually wear a Rolex Explorer 2, weekdays I wear a 1970 DateJust to silver cufflinks and a two tone 1964 Oyster Perp to gold cufflinks, 

I just realised its Saturday and I'm still wearing the DateJust. It's been a bad week,,,,,


----------



## eagle2250

The first Saturday after Thanksgiving...what a great day to pull out, put on and sport the Tag Heuer Link Series Chronometer. Have not worn it in several months. What a beautiful chunk of stainless steel it is!


----------



## Brandeis

*Planet Ocean Goodplanet*

Sunday of Thanksgiving weekend. I am wearing my most recent acquisition, an Omega Planet Ocean GMT Goodplanet Edition, 43.5 mm on the steel bracelet. It filled no particular niche in my collection, but it sure is a handsome watch.


----------



## indieprep

My late grandfather's 1974 Rolex DateJust. My favourite watch.


----------



## meanoldmanning

Had some parts and spares, so threw this together.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kma335

Seiko SKX007, had it for three years now and still running great


----------



## ran23

Took off my Seiko 5 to replace the fog light bulbs. Now I can't find it (since yesterday). life


----------



## eagle2250

Today it's a Rolex Air King in stainless...nice watch...keeps great time, but then so does my Timex Easy Reader!


----------



## RogerP

New (to me) arrival, seller's pics:


----------



## StephenRG

Birthday present to myself:





I wanted a dive watch that wasn't that large - as I have small wrists - had an elegant design, and an automatic movement. It is exactly what I was looking for and I am very satisfied indeed.


----------



## eagle2250

:redface: Egad, to what is this world coming?
Today the Rolex and the Tag Heuer sit secured in the watch case and a Fitbit Charge 2 sits on my wrist. I suppose if I plant this bad boy and water it regularly, it might grow and mature into a iphone, but for the time being I must content myself with it keeping excellent time, reporting regularly the state of my heartbeat, it's aggravatingly consistent reminders that I need to step it up and move my a**, and a morning report on how much quality sleep I just enjoyed. Seems like an awful lot of information to carry around on one's wrist! LOL.


----------



## FLMike

The usual, but with a recent bezel insert change. Doesn't look nearly as large in real life.


----------



## FLMike

m.m. said:


> Today its the same watch as yesterday.
> 
> I've been wearing basically the same watch everyday since 7th grade. I probably won't change at this point. I wore a Tag diving watch for a while but there is nothing as comfortable as a jubilee bracelet for me.


You started wearing a Rolex in 7th grade? Would love to see a pic. Nothing more classic than a SS DJ on Jubilee.


----------



## FLMike

^Very nice.


----------



## Semper Jeep

I've been wearing el cheapo for the past couple days.


----------



## RogerP

Those old Casios are cool as heck. And that's a nice Ball. Nice to see some different brands represented on this thread.


----------



## John inSC

Gift from fiancé a few months back (hopefully the link works).


----------



## eagle2250

m.m. said:


> What does it tell you about your sleep?


According to the information that came with the Fitbit, it reports back to the wearer on the number of hours/minutes during which you were experiencing REM sleep.

PS: Today I am enjoying wearing my stainless steel Air King.


----------



## FLMike




----------



## FLMike

m.m. said:


> Thats nice, It looks a bit like the new rolex moonphase that may be released.


Thanks! I confess that I'm not up on Rolex new releases (this one is from 1998), but when I think of "moonphase" I think of a much daintier dress watch on a leather band, with a moonphase complication. The Explorer is a basic, three-hand stainless steel sport watch that simply tells the time. I just don't get the comparison.

As an aside, my experience with Rolex (which may be dated as I said) is that nobody ever knows what will be released until Rolex releases it. They keep it very close to the vest. Are you referring to some unconfirmed speculation, perhaps? I've been pretty underwhelmed by all the new releases I've seen from them for at least the last ten years. Too chunky, blocky, and blingy for my taste. I prefer the classic Rolex look.


----------



## RogerP

ran23 said:


> Took off my Seiko 5 to replace the fog light bulbs. Now I can't find it (since yesterday). life


Well that sucks. But the nice thing about the Seiko 5 is it that a replacement watch costs far less than a replacement strap from some of the glitzy brands.


----------



## CSG

GMT II SS, Pepsi bezel. Coming up on 11 years with this one. I rotate it with a SS Sub Date, a Speedmaster Pro - "Moon" watch, a TT Datejust (my first Rolex in 1989), and an Archimedes pilot watch. I own a number of other vintage watches but these are all watches I bought new over the years to celebrate one thing or another and are the ones I favor most in my collection.


----------



## CMT

(Original) Duo, white dial:










Have a great weekend, all!


----------



## bd79cc

orange fury said:


> Wenger Yacht Timer: stainless steel, original blue rubber strap, Swiss quartz movement


Complex! But as a countdown timer, it serves an extremely useful purpose. You've seen this video, right?


----------



## Fading Fast

CMT said:


> (Original) Duo, white dial:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend, all!


Just saw this. That is one handsome, timeless classic. Beautiful timepiece


----------



## DRWWE

Master Hometime


----------



## CMT

Fading Fast said:


> Just saw this. That is one handsome, timeless classic. Beautiful timepiece


Thanks! I switched to a more casual strap and flipped to the black dial for a more dressed-down day.










I hope everyone's week is going well, as always!


----------



## Fading Fast

CMT said:


> Thanks! I switched to a more casual strap and flipped to the black dial for a more dressed-down day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope everyone's week is going well, as always!


Oh Jesus, that is ridiculous. I would have responded sooner, but I was busy throwing all my watches in the garbage as I can't even look at them now. I prefer the first dial, but that's relative, as they are both awesome and, as you note, nice to have a casual option.


----------



## phr33dom

Here's one of my watches, purchased 7 years ago in Bangkok from a non-authorised dealer:


----------



## phr33dom

Here are another 2 watches:


----------



## FLMike

^And which might you be wearing today....as is the purpose of the thread?


----------



## phr33dom

I wore all 3 today.


----------



## eagle2250

^^From your response,
one might reasonably conclude that "you had a lot of time on your hands!" LOL.


----------



## Jgarner197

eagle2250 said:


> ^^From your response,
> one might reasonably conclude that "you had a lot of time on your hands!" LOL.


This actually made me laugh out loud! Nicely done 

On a side note is this thread just for wristwatches or can pocket watches be included? The reason for my query is because I just took my grandfathers 49' Hamilton Railway Special in for a cleaning, service, and polish. It should be ready next week and thought I would share it here if they are allowed.


----------



## DRWWE

Today's watch...


----------



## eagle2250

Jgarner197 said:


> This actually made me laugh out loud! Nicely done
> 
> On a side note is this thread just for wristwatches or can pocket watches be included? The reason for my query is because I just took my grandfathers 49' Hamilton Railway Special in for a cleaning, service, and polish. It should be ready next week and thought I would share it here if they are allowed.


Thanks for the feedback on one of my ever feeble attempts at humor.

As for what timepieces are appropriate for presentation in this thread, I would think that whatever timepiece you are using that day to keep track of the passage of your time would certainly be appropriate for inclusion herein. However, your grandfather's pocket watch strikes me as a very special timepiece, for many reasons. I'm wondering how many of our membership would be inclined to share such heirloom quality items that have come into their possession with the rest of the AAAC membership, in a thread dedicated to such items? The way you remember your grandfather by using and properly maintaining his watch speaks volumes as to how much he meant to you in life. It also says a lot of very good things about you! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Jgarner197

eagle2250 said:


> Thanks for the feedback on one of my ever feeble attempts at humor.
> 
> As for what timepieces are appropriate for presentation in this thread, I would think that whatever timepiece you are using that day to keep track of the passage of your time would certainly be appropriate for inclusion herein. However, your grandfather's pocket watch strikes me as a very special timepiece, for many reasons. I'm wondering how many of our membership would be inclined to share such heirloom quality items that have come into their possession with the rest of the AAAC membership, in a thread dedicated to such items? The way you remember your grandfather by using and properly maintaining his watch speaks volumes as to how much he meant to you in life. It also says a lot of very good things about you! :thumbs-up:


Thank you sir for the compliments! He meant the world to me and his passing 4 years ago was hard on my father and I. He was tough as nails and I never once recall hearing him complain about hurting or feeling sick. If he was sick he just pushed on through it. He once almost bleed to death from a ruptured blood vessel in his colon and my grandmother awoke to see him doing the laundry with all the blood soaked sheets! Lol! He was later taken away in an ambulance to him insisting he just drive himself. The men of his generation were probably some of the greatest to ever walk the face of the earth in my opinion. He never said "I love you" once to anyone that I can remember but you knew he loved you when he was chewing your butt for something to try and protect you. I was his admitted favorite of the grandchildren and he treated me like a son and one of his boys when my parents divorced. I lived with them for about two years until my father got his head right and finances stable. This watch was a gift to me when I was 10 years old and I have had it in safe keeping until just recently I decided to begin wearing it with a few of my suits. My grandmother almost cried when I told her on Easter about it. Not quite sure why I'm sharing this with you all but your post really struck a chord with me and I guess this is what came out.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
It is through our memories of them, that we keep our deceased loved ones alive and a continuing part of our lives...and in so doing, we honor them. Your grandfather sounds to have been an incredible role model and a gentleman I would very much liked to have known! Enjoy that wonderful watch of his and please, let us know how it goes! :thumbs-up:


----------



## RogerP

DRWWE said:


> Today's watch...


Very nice ML.


----------



## Steel Rim




----------



## Hockey Tom

While I'm struggling to get a quality picture, today's watch is a new addition-- 1949 Hamilton. Absolutely loving it so far!


----------



## ASH

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ love it, handsome, simple, classic, beautiful.


----------



## ran23

Can't believe I walked out of the house today without a watch on, probably the first time in 30 years.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Sounds like it's time to add to the collection! LOL. 

Today's choice for me is the stainless steel, white faced Air King. It does nothing more than keep real good time, with style!


----------



## mreams99

Hamilton Sea Hawk 100.
I've never seen another.


----------



## FLMike




----------



## RogerP

I love long weekends. Each of my vintage Seiko chronographs gets a turn.


----------



## fishertw

eagle2250 said:


> :redface: Egad, to what is this world coming?
> Today the Rolex and the Tag Heuer sit secured in the watch case and a Fitbit Charge 2 sits on my wrist. I suppose if I plant this bad boy and water it regularly, it might grow and mature into a iphone, but for the time being I must content myself with it keeping excellent time, reporting regularly the state of my heartbeat, it's aggravatingly consistent reminders that I need to step it up and move my a**, and a morning report on how much quality sleep I just enjoyed. Seems like an awful lot of information to carry around on one's wrist! LOL.


TMI!! I want a watch that tells time and date but not my blood type, genetic code and time and date of death.


----------



## Jgarner197

Finally had a chance to go pick up my grandfather's Hamilton Railway Special from cleaning, service, and polish. My apologies I couldn't get the photos of me wearing it today to work with Photobucket. I figured these photos after picking it up would suffice.







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## SG_67

^ that's a really wonderful heirloom.


----------



## eagle2250

^^+1.
Absolutely stunning! Thank you, Jgarner197, for sharing those photos with us.


----------



## Fading Fast

SG_67 said:


> ^ that's a really wonderful heirloom.





eagle2250 said:


> ^^+1.
> Absolutely stunning! Thank you, Jgarner197, for sharing those photos with us.


+1 to both - beautiful time piece to have in the family and, just my guess, the little guy you showed us in the "What Are You Wearing Thread" will, many years from now, be the next proud owner of it.


----------



## Woofa

Beautiful. Enjoy that heirloom and then make sure to pass it down.

It reminds me of the Patek slogan 
"You never really own a Patek Phillipe. You merely look after it for the next generation."


----------



## MK1MICAH

I wish I had the opportunity to own some of what you gents sport, until then I'll sport my Citizens. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jgarner197

Wow! What a way to wake up. This made my day gents! I appreciate all the kind words and it's I who should be thanking you all for welcoming me here and letting me share the photos. It helps to keep memories alive and he would be smiling right now if he was still here. That slogan is definitely appropriate in this case as I've never really viewed it as mine, it's always been my grandfather's, even after he passed. Plus as you fellows clearly guessed my little boy Wyatt will one day look after it for awhile.


----------



## MK1MICAH

I have 3 of these limited special edition Breitling for Bentley Bentayga Cockpit B50's

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nppridgefield

*1961 Vintage Omega Seamaster with the Tapestry dial*


----------



## eagle2250

MK1MICAH said:


> I have 3 of these limited special edition Breitling for Bentley Bentayga Cockpit B50's
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice! I've always found Breitling Watch designs for sport wear to be a very tempting option. Given the reality of my other excesses, I've, so far, resisted! LOL.


----------



## RogerP

nppridgefield said:


>


Classic. Love it.


----------



## RogerP

My Seiko Turtle was the casual wear choice yesterday. Huge bang for the buck with these watches, IMO.


----------



## eagle2250

Florida Mike, this one's for you.
My watch for the day: a stainless Air King...a comfortably conservative , but elegant design.









PS: I still can't figure out how to prevent the pics from flipping upside down on me, nor can I get them to rotate into the proper position. Grr...!


----------



## Jgarner197

eagle2250 said:


> Florida Mike, this one's for you.
> My watch for the day: a stainless Air King...a comfortably conservative , but elegant design.
> 
> View attachment 17186
> 
> 
> PS: I still can't figure out how to prevent the pics from flipping upside down on me, nor can I get them to rotate into the proper position. Grr...!


Looking awesome Eagle!!

Also as a side note your picture was turned the correct way in proper position while I was viewing on my phone.


----------



## MK1MICAH

My citizen is out of place but fits right in with the Hide and Timber

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike

eagle2250 said:


> Florida Mike, this one's for you.
> My watch for the day: a stainless Air King...a comfortably conservative , but elegant design.
> 
> View attachment 17186
> 
> 
> PS: I still can't figure out how to prevent the pics from flipping upside down on me, nor can I get them to rotate into the proper position. Grr...!


Thanks, eagle. Been waiting a long time to get a look at that beauty!


----------



## eagle2250

Jgarner197 said:


> Looking awesome Eagle!!
> 
> Also as a side note your picture was turned the correct way in proper position while I was viewing on my phone.


Thanks much for the feedback. It's interesting to note that when you view the post on your iphone, the picture is properly positioned. The picture was taken with an iphone. I wonder if that has anything to do with it's rotating out of position when the pictures loaded on the computer, are attached to my AAAC posts> :icon_scratch:



FLMike said:


> Thanks, eagle. Been waiting a long time to get a look at that beauty!


Some of us are really slow learners when it comes to mastering the task of posting pictures, and, while making painfully slow progress, I still have not quite gotten there, but still working on it! LOL.


----------



## Steel Rim

Hamilton Khaki in green


----------



## Maljunulo

My everyday watch is a Grand Seiko.

The disparaged and reviled SBGX063 Quartz.

Which incidentally, since the beginning of DST in the US on 12 Mar 2017, has gained roughly 150 milliseconds.


----------



## Chris Giakoumakos

My casio oceanus


----------



## vonSuess

Poor pic I suppose, but nice enough watch. I wear this or a Seth Thomas with a hunting case most days when I wear a vest or my Seiko alumni wrist watch when I don't. Pocket watches were my American great-grandfather's. Alumni watch was a gift upon graduation...

Hans


----------



## ASH

My birthday present - Glashutte Original PanoGraph in Pt ......and the car 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

ASH said:


> My birthday present - Glashutte Original PanoGraph in Pt ......and the car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy Birthday. The best for many happy returns. Even though it's a watch thread (and you got a quite impressive new one - enjoy), I'm curious about the gull-wing Tesla - what are your initial impressions? How do you find the gull-wing doors - fun, quirky, awkward?


----------



## ASH

Fading Fast said:


> Happy Birthday. The best for many happy returns. Even though it's a watch thread (and you got a quite impressive new one - enjoy), I'm curious about the gull-wing Tesla - what are your initial impressions? How do you find the gull-wing doors - fun, quirky, awkward?


So far they have been fun ( 2days old) and the doors have sensors and seem to work well. Only time will tell if maintenance would be a issue in the long run, but I have 4 years of warranty.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DCR

Jgarner197 said:


> Finally had a chance to go pick up my grandfather's Hamilton Railway Special from cleaning, service, and polish. My apologies I couldn't get the photos of me wearing it today to work with Photobucket. I figured these photos after picking it up would suffice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


JGarner, any chance you can repost the image? I missed it the first time around and I love pocket watches.


----------



## Fading Fast

ASH said:


> So far they have been fun ( 2days old) and the doors have sensors and seem to work well. Only time will tell if maintenance would be a issue in the long run, but I have 4 years of warranty.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you - enjoy, it looks like a heck of a fun car.


----------



## Jgarner197

DCR said:


> JGarner, any chance you can repost the image? I missed it the first time around and I love pocket watches.


Sure thing.


----------



## barca10

Hamilton Valiant


----------



## Jgarner197

barca10 said:


> View attachment 18186
> Hamilton Valiant


I love this watch! Super clean and very classic look! Top notch sir.


----------



## barca10

Jgarner197 said:


> I love this watch! Super clean and very classic look! Top notch sir.


Thanks. I also have a Valiant with a black dial, but I prefer the silver dial.


----------



## RogerP

Today's watch.


----------



## barca10

Very nice, Roger.


----------



## Fading Fast

barca10 said:


> Very nice, Roger.


Ditto, classic and simple - looks fantastic.


----------



## RogerP

Thank you, gents.


----------



## SG_67




----------



## ASH

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barca10




----------



## DRWWE




----------



## CMT

A wild Grande Automatique appears!

Big fan here, also wearing my Reverso today.


----------



## Fading Fast

DRWWE said:


>


This watch is, what is the word, oh, yes - fanfreakintastic


----------



## Steel Rim

RogerP said:


> Today's watch.















Can anyone tell what watch this man might be wearing? I saw it on TV and liked the look... TV show was Garage Dreams. His name is David Clash, an Australian designer/engineer...
Thanks


----------



## barca10

Seiko Diver SKX009K2


----------



## akwmek

tisell, brown leather straps


----------



## CMT

Starting Monday off with some Reverso morning lume:










I hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## barca10

Hamilton Valiant


----------



## CMT

Gauchemaster 5000 today


----------



## Steel Rim

GMT


----------



## SG_67

Speedy Pro


----------



## CMT

Sun Moon today


----------



## Steel Rim




----------



## RogerP

Mark XII is such a classic. The Mark XV was the last IWC pilot watch that interested me, but I'd take the XII with its lovely JLC movement if I could.


----------



## ASH

I think these guys do impeccable workmanship for the price point. Love this watch!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steel Rim

IWC UTC TZC


----------



## barca10




----------



## ran23

A lovely Citizen gold 'tank' model on brown alligator.


----------



## Cawood

Jaeger LeCoultre, Grande Taille Reverso


----------



## Steel Rim

IWC Mark XVI


----------



## Fading Fast

Cawood said:


> Jaeger LeCoultre, Grande Taille Reverso
> View attachment 18997


That is a ridiculously elegant and classic watch.

Edit Add: I just looked it up and was surprised that it wasn't more expensive. Mind you, the stainless in small is still 15X more than I've ever paid for a watch - so I'm not in any way diminishing its impressiveness. I just thought it would have been north of 10 grand knowing how expensive fine timepieces have gotten.


----------



## Cawood

Fading Fast said:


> That is a ridiculously elegant and classic watch.
> 
> Edit Add: I just looked it up and was surprised that it wasn't more expensive. Mind you, the stainless in small is still 15X more than I've ever paid for a watch - so I'm not in any way diminishing its impressiveness. I just thought it would have been north of 10 grand knowing how expensive fine timepieces have gotten.


Fading Fast, Thank you for the compliment. I think it's great understated value for a "high-end" timepiece. It is considered a classic, created originally in 1931 as a sport watch for polo players. JLC is a great watch company whose inner-workings have been utilized by all the premier Swiss watchmakers over the years.


----------



## Steve Smith

Seiko Marinemaster (SBBN033)


----------



## StephenRG

This - the Ebay seller takes a better photo than I do!


----------



## vivabenfica

StephenRG said:


> This - the Ebay seller takes a better photo than I do!
> 
> Didn't use it today, but this is nicest watch I got most recently, a homage/mod
> https://i0.wp.com/alexjameswatches....2017/08/bbg1-1.jpg?zoom=2&fit=1000,1000&ssl=1


----------



## Steel Rim

Decided on the Mark XVI instead t of the UTC: Very happy with my choice...


----------



## RogerP

Longines Admiral Chrono


----------



## prospero1b

Steinhart Ocean One today...


----------



## EclecticSr.

prospero1b said:


> View attachment 19832
> Steinhart Ocean One today...


Great watches. I have a manual wind marine purchased several years ago. Very underrated. I believe, almost sure, they are in house movements. I regulated mine to within 2 seconds a day. Solid timepiece.


----------



## DaveTrader

Glashutte Senator Sixties


----------



## FLMike

EclecticSr. said:


> Great watches. I have a manual wind marine purchased several years ago. Very underrated. I believe, almost sure, they are in house movements. I regulated mine to within 2 seconds a day. Solid timepiece.


Maybe it keeps good time, but I don't get the appeal of wearing such a blatant Sub knock-off.


----------



## prospero1b

FLMike said:


> Maybe it keeps good time, but I don't get the appeal of wearing such a blatant Sub knock-off.


Well it's good quality and reasonably priced. It's great for knocking about at weekends. My work watch is a JLC Reverso. Acquiring it was the achievement of a lifetime ambition, so I don't want to wear it when washing the car.


----------



## EclecticSr.

FLMike said:


> Maybe it keeps good time, but I don't get the appeal of wearing such a blatant Sub knock-off.


Other than snob appeal, most people wear a watch to tell time and if it does it accurately all the better. It's not the only watch I have, both vintage and modern of more recognizable brands, non "blatant sub knock -offs". Each have their place in the rotation, they may not appeal to you but they do me. What doesn't appeal to me is to drop 5-10-15 grand on a watch that keeps crap time and Iv'e handled a few, one in particular a Breuget that was constantly going back for servicing. I'm by no means putting any high end brands down but how much of that cost is associated with snob appeal. IWC, Rolex, Omega to name a few, many driven by an ETA 2892-A2, a great movement, some more embellished than others, more refined cosmetics etc. I have sub $ 2000.00 watches with that movement that are nicely embellished and yes, tuned for accuracy, to me have classic looks but just don't shout snob.


----------



## Shaam

EclecticSr. said:


> Other than snob appeal, most people wear a watch to tell time and if it does it accurately all the better. It's not the only watch I have, both vintage and modern of more recognizable brands, non "blatant sub knock -offs". Each have their place in the rotation, they may not appeal to you but they do me. What doesn't appeal to me is to drop 5-10-15 grand on a watch that keeps crap time and Iv'e handled a few, one in particular a Breuget that was constantly going back for servicing. I'm by no means putting any high end brands down but how much of that cost is associated with snob appeal. IWC, Rolex, Omega to name a few, many driven by an ETA 2892-A2, a great movement, some more embellished than others, more refined cosmetics etc. I have sub $ 2000.00 watches with that movement that are nicely embellished and yes, tuned for accuracy, to me have classic looks but just don't shout snob.


Not to nitpick, but Rolex has never used an ETA movement - I don't think they even used an ETA in their very, very early days. I know they have used a Zenith movement in some of their Daytonas, but those are in house now too.

With that said, nothing wrong with ETA movements, they are very reliable workhorses.


----------



## EclecticSr.

Shaam said:


> Not to nitpick, but Rolex has never used an ETA movement - I don't think they even used an ETA in their very, very early days. I know they have used a Zenith movement in some of their Daytonas, but those are in house now too.
> 
> With that said, nothing wrong with ETA movements, they are very reliable workhorses.


Agree, in the early days I believe they used in house movements, I believe I read where they used ETA at some point and Zenith another fine movement and went back to in house as you describe. You may well be right in which case I stand corrected.


----------



## RogerP

Four comments:

1) A watch is far more than its movement.
2) An expensive movement isn't necessarily an accurate movement.
3) The whole "in-house" thing is vastly overblown. My $95 Seiko 5 has an in-house movement. My old IWC Mark XII had an outsourced movement. Outsourced from JLC.
4) ETA movements are generally accurate, reliable, and just as important - are easily serviced by a wide range of watchmakers. IWC's first contemporary Grande Complication - _Il Destriero Scafusia - _was ETA based.


----------



## SG_67

Once again a thread as simple as showing a pic of the watch one is wearing is devolving into amateur psychoanalysis.


----------



## prospero1b

I just bought it because I liked it. And I wore it just now when washing the car.


----------



## EclecticSr.

RogerP said:


> Four comments:
> 
> 1) A watch is far more than its movement.
> 2) An expensive movement isn't necessarily an accurate movement.
> 3) The whole "in-house" thing is vastly overblown. My $95 Seiko 5 has an in-house movement. My old IWC Mark XII had an outsourced movement. Outsourced from JLC.
> 4) ETA movements are generally accurate, reliable, and just as important - are easily serviced by a wide range of watchmakers. IWC's first contemporary Grande Complication - _Il Destriero Scafusia - _was ETA based.


Agree with all of your assessments/comments, but if may, expand on comments 1 and 2.
The original concept of wearing a watch was primarily to tell time and over time, all sorts of aesthetic embellishments have adorned timepieces. Hence to your observation, far more than it's movement. That then leads us to comment 2, expensive doesn't necessarily relate to accurate timepiece a point I tried to make in one of my above posts. We are then left with, aesthetics (refined visual appeal )regardless how well it tells time and regardless of price, a piece of jewelry, an adornment on ones wrist to display and that's fine, I'm sure many here wear jewelry of some sort as do I, links, rings etc. I own many watches both vintage and modern.

If I may make a clumsy analogy, a Bentley, Rolls Royce, quite costly, quite visually appealing to many and one would expect that machine to perform flawlessly, analogy, ---tell time accurately given it's cost, some costly high end watches do not, though may appeal to the wearer. A Lexus, BMW, less costly but are capable of transporting you just as well, ---tell time accurately. To the gist of my above post, why put down someones BMW because it isn't a Bentley?

Thank you Roger for an excellent post.


----------



## FLMike

EclecticSr. said:


> Agree with all of your assessments/comments, but if may, expand on comments 1 and 2.
> The original concept of wearing a watch was primarily to tell time and over time, all sorts of aesthetic embellishments have adorned timepieces. Hence to your observation, far more than *it's* movement. That then leads us to comment 2, expensive doesn't necessarily relate to accurate timepiece a point I tried to make in one of my above posts. We are then left with, aesthetics (refined visual appeal )regardless how well it tells time and regardless of price, a piece of jewelry, an adornment on ones wrist to display and that's fine, I'm sure many here wear jewelry of some sort as do I, links, rings etc. I own many watches both vintage and modern.
> 
> If I may make a clumsy analogy, a Bentley, Rolls Royce, quite costly, quite visually appealing to many and one would expect that machine to perform flawlessly, analogy, ---tell time accurately given *it's* cost, some costly high end watches do not, though may appeal to the wearer. A Lexus, BMW, less costly but are capable of transporting you just as well, ---tell time accurately. To the gist of my above post, why put down someones BMW because it isn't a Bentley?
> 
> Thank you Roger for an excellent post.


Think you mean "its".

Regarding your car analogy, and calling back to the point of my original post, Lexus and BMW don't design their cars to look exactly like Bentleys.


----------



## EclecticSr.

FLMike said:


> Think you mean "its".
> 
> Regarding your car analogy, and calling back to the point of my original post, Lexus and BMW don't design their cars to look exactly like Bentleys.


Thank you for pointing out my grammatical errors, don't know how I would make it through the day without knowing I committed them but, I will. As to your second point, we are all enlightened, we got it in your first post. Your posts are reflective of an adjective I used in my response to same. I'll ignore any response. Have a good day.


----------



## FLMike

EclecticSr. said:


> Thank you for pointing out my grammatical errors, don't know how I would make it through the day without knowing I committed them but, I will. As to your second point, we are all enlightened, we got it in your first post. *Your posts are reflective of an adjective I used in my response to same.* I'll ignore any response. Have a good day.


Hmm. Would that be refined, classic, or embellished (I ruled out vintage, modern, and high end)?


----------



## EclecticSr.

I hear echos of Spiro, _effete snobs. _


----------



## EclecticSr.

One shouldn't rule out *low end.*


----------



## FLMike

EclecticSr. said:


> I hear echos of Spiro, _effete snobs._
> 
> One shouldn't rule out *low end.*


I knew you wouldn't be able to resist (ignore). One shouldn't make promises one can't keep.


----------



## EclecticSr.

Did anyone see a direct response to a _direct_ [QOUTE.] to anyone ignored in my last 2 posts? 
Or, did I merely make a comment to the overall thread. Sorry if anyone has felt dejected.


----------



## FLMike

EclecticSr. said:


> Did anyone see a direct response to a _direct_ [QOUTE.] to anyone ignored in my last 2 posts?
> Or, did I merely make a comment to the overall thread. Sorry if anyone has felt dejected.


That is amazing logic, sir. So, because you didn't use the quote function for the two posts in which you were clearly responding to my last post, you are claiming not to have reneged on your promise to "ignore any response". I have to ask, do you believe that if you close your eyes really tight while standing in a room full of people, that no one in the room can see you?


----------



## EclecticSr.

Ah , poor booby.Okay, I confess, guilty as charged, I reneged, makes you happy. I never *promised * anything. Done to draw you out for the many adjectives that would apply to you and your display of them quite openly. Forgive the rest of us who, in your eyes aren't worthy low brow peasants because we aren't as high brow and as literate as thee.
Oh, I haven't been knighted, so sir, ----I would prefer to have it capitalized if I were, otherwise would not be appropriate address. I shudder as to what your response might be.sir.


----------



## FLMike

I was just trying to show a modicum of respect to an elder. No knighthood implied. I think you have me read wrong. I am far from high brow. On the contrary, I'm just a dumb ******* from Florida. I only entered this thread to say that I don't get the appeal of obvious knock-offs of well-known models. I'd much rather wear a $100 Seiko 5 auto (or equivalent) than an imitation of an expensive, luxury-brand watch. Not sure how that's snobbish.....or some other unnamed adjective.


----------



## RogerP

I'll admit I haven't been following both sides of this exchange, but I will say this: as someone who has been active in the watch scene for more than a quarter century, the single greatest downside has been the very pervasive element of elitism and condescension surrounding higher end brands. I have found this to be sufficiently odious and off-putting as to diminish my enjoyment of the on-line discussion of the subject matter.


----------



## RogerP

Returning to the subject matter of this thread, I'm taking a rare break from my comparatively recent vintage Seiko obsession to give some love to another vintage piece:


----------



## EclecticSr.

FLMike said:


> I was just trying to show a modicum of respect to an elder. No knighthood implied. I think you have me read wrong. I am far from high brow. On the contrary, I'm just a dumb ******* from Florida. I only entered this thread to say that I don't get the appeal of obvious knock-offs of well-known models. I'd much rather wear a $100 Seiko 5 auto (or equivalent) than an imitation of an expensive, luxury-brand watch. Not sure how that's snobbish.....or some other unnamed adjective.


Enough said. Forgive me for misconstruing your your intentions. I might add, there are no _dumb ******** _ in my vocabulary.
Oh and by the way, I own 2 Seiko 5 autos. Call it ended. Please, while I may be senior in age than some, or many on the forum, I do not consider that a passport to greater knowledge. I am often humbled by those who posses greater knowledge regardless of age.


----------



## Fading Fast

RogerP said:


> Returning to the subject matter of this thread, I'm taking a rare break from my comparatively recent vintage Seiko obsession to give some love to another vintage piece:


Very nice indeed - circa?


----------



## RogerP

Fading Fast said:


> Very nice indeed - circa?


Thanks - 1969.


----------



## Fading Fast

RogerP said:


> Thanks - 1969.


Free love and cool watches - it was a very good year.


----------



## FLMike

Gorgeous watch...and from my birth year, too. If you ever get an itch to sell (though I don't know why you would!), please let know.


----------



## Steel Rim




----------



## RogerP

Fading Fast said:


> Very nice indeed - circa?


Cheers. 1969.


----------



## scottfranklin

1st day with my new Hamilton! (yes, this is a double post from "latest purchase" thread).


----------



## Fading Fast

scottfranklin said:


> 1st day with my new Hamilton! (yes, this is a double post from "latest purchase" thread).
> 
> View attachment 21363


Somebody likes their new watch.

It's a nice one - wear it in good health.


----------



## triklops55

Have been wearing my vintage Omega Seamaster 300 for the last couple of weeks. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike

scottfranklin said:


> 1st day with my new Hamilton! (yes, this is a double post from "latest purchase" thread).
> 
> View attachment 21363


Very nice. Here is mine...pretty much the same watch but with the date.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike

And then here is my daily....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike

Steel Rim said:


> Hamilton Khaki in green
> View attachment 18087


This is a super cool Hamilton. You've got a really great collection.


----------



## Jgarner197

Gorgeous!!! I love these vintage manual wind Gruen Curvex's! Stunning


----------



## RogerP

Oh.... my.... word...... LOVE that Curvex!


----------



## scottfranklin

FLMike said:


> Very nice. Here is mine...pretty much the same watch but with the date.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup. I went back and forth awhile before settling on the date-less version, but they're both nice.


----------



## Jgarner197

Got this little gem in the mail over the weekend. It's even better than I was hoping for. I was concerned with the size being smaller/vintage that it would look wrong on my wrist... I think it looks pretty darn good

1932 Bulova President


----------



## Fading Fast

Jgarner197 said:


> Got this little gem in the mail over the weekend. It's even better than I was hoping for. I was concerned with the size being smaller/vintage that it would look wrong on my wrist... I think it looks pretty darn good
> 
> 1932 Bulova President
> View attachment 21791


Get out of my way, I'm Art Deco!

Beautiful purchase. Looks great - and fine on your (what I'm sure is) Superman-sized wrist. Today's fashion of wearing a kitchen clock on one's wrist looks silly anyway.

I'd put a croc or alligator band on that one, but it's fine as is, I just love the alligator/croc look with a Deco beaut like that.

Enjoy and wear it in good health - you got yourself a gem.


----------



## Jgarner197

Fading Fast said:


> Get out of my way, I'm Art Deco!
> 
> Beautiful purchase. Looks great - and fine on your (what I'm sure is) Superman-sized wrist. Today's fashion of wearing a kitchen clock on one's wrist looks silly anyway.
> 
> I'd put a croc or alligator band on that one, but it's fine as is, I just love the alligator/croc look with a Deco beaut like that.
> 
> Enjoy and wear it in good health - you got yourself a gem.


Thank you very much FF!! I'm glad to hear that the proportions don't appear off.

Funny you should mention that about the band. I had every intent of changing it to a Burgundy colored lizard band but upon being informed this is the original 1932 stretch band I could not bring myself to separate it from the watch

I instead however bought another early 30s Bulova 21 jewel that is the model right below the President. I landed it for cheap from eBay and I will be having this one serviced, polished, and a new lizard band installed!








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Fading Fast

Jgarner197 said:


> Thank you very much FF!! I'm glad to hear that the proportions don't appear off.
> 
> Funny you should mention that about the band. I had every intent of changing it to a Burgundy colored lizard band but upon being informed this is the original 1932 stretch band I could not bring myself to separate it from the watch
> 
> I instead however bought another early 30s Bulova 21 jewel that is the model right below the President. I landed it for cheap from eBay and I will be having this one serviced, polished, and a new lizard band installed!
> View attachment 21796
> View attachment 21797


Another beauty and it looks great with the lizard band. Enjoy, you're building a really nice vintage watch collection.

Oh, and I agree, you have to keep the original '32 stretch band on the other one - sacrileges to change it.


----------



## prospero1b

My first day wearing my new Omega Aqua Terra


----------



## scottfranklin

prospero1b said:


> View attachment 22069
> My first day wearing my new Omega Aqua Terra


Very pretty!


----------



## croe

Picked up this "Batman" a couple months ago. Pic is not from today.


----------



## derum

My Yachtmaster on a brown NATO. I like the look, and its a lot lighter!


----------



## eagle2250

croe said:


> Picked up this "Batman" a couple months ago. Pic is not from today.
> View attachment 22070


That is indeed a very handsome watch. What is the story behind the leather cord fishhook bracelet? It looks to be a very interesting accessory.

Welcome to AAAC!


----------



## croe

eagle2250 said:


> That is indeed a very handsome watch. What is the story behind the leather cord fishhook bracelet? It looks to be a very interesting accessory.
> 
> Welcome to AAAC!


Unfortunately not a very interesting story behind it. I've always liked stacking brackets and watches on the same wrist. My wife bought me the fish hook as a present.


----------



## FLMike

croe said:


> Unfortunately not a very interesting story behind it. I've always liked stacking brackets and watches on the same wrist. My wife bought me the fish hook as a present.


Holy metal on metal, Batman! Looks to me like a good way to get premature scratches on a very nice new watch. Unless some special scratch-resistant powers come along with the superhero name.


----------



## croe

FLMike said:


> Holy metal on metal, Batman! Looks to me like a good way to get premature scratches on a very nice new watch. Unless some special scratch-resistant powers come along with the superhero name.


I was concerned with that at first as well. Doesn't seem to touch much and I haven't noticed any scratches but. Probably gets more dinged up doing chores around the house then anything else.


----------



## eagle2250

croe said:


> Unfortunately not a very interesting story behind it. I've always liked stacking brackets and watches on the same wrist. My wife bought me the fish hook as a present.


Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## derum

3800/1A Nautilus


----------



## derum




----------



## croe

derum said:


> View attachment 22111


The wear on it makes it look rugged - well worn


----------



## FLMike

derum said:


> View attachment 22111


Your watch looks filthy....or else pitted or something....especially the bracelet on the 6 o'clock side.


----------



## derum

croe said:


> The wear on it makes it look rugged - well worn


Some weird reflection going on, took another:








Its got a little wear, but it gets worn.


----------



## derum

FLMike said:


> Your watch looks filthy....or else pitted or something....especially the bracelet on the 6 o'clock side.


Just weird reflection.


----------



## derum




----------



## derum

Jgarner197 said:


> I instead however bought another early 30s Bulova 21 jewel that is the model right below the President. I landed it for cheap from eBay and I will be having this one serviced, polished, and a new lizard band installed!


I'm sure you don't have to be told, but be very careful with servicing of old, imperfect watches. A number of years ago, I acquired a mid/early 1930's
LE Coultre gold watch, which had a fantastic dial, but on that dial were a couple of what appeared to be water spots. I sent it to JLC via an authorized dealer and it came back with a new, non period correct, dial. 
I don't like to wear it, but it's provenance is known to me, and is quite important, so I keep it. But be sure to let them know what to do, and importantly, what not to do.


----------



## Fading Fast

derum said:


> I'm sure you don't have to be told, but be very careful with servicing of old, imperfect watches. A number of years ago, I acquired a mid/early 1930's
> LE Coultre gold watch, which had a fantastic dial, but on that dial were a couple of what appeared to be water spots. I sent it to JLC via an authorized dealer and it came back with a new, non period correct, dial.
> I don't like to wear it, but it's provenance is known to me, and is quite important, so I keep it. But be sure to let them know what to do, and importantly, what not to do.
> View attachment 22148


Heartbreaking and frustrating story. I feel your pain.


----------



## derum

My favourite. a 1956 Seamaster, yellow gold.


----------



## derum

My "lets go ride" watch.


----------



## RogerP

^^^ Love the Seiko 5!

Going vintage today:


----------



## derum




----------



## derum

News today that the first generation of Apple watches will now become obsolete. People ask me why I insist on "old style" watches when the new OS watches are far superior now have their answer. Some paid $17000 for a gold gen 1 Apple watch. Almost $6000 per year. You could get an "old style" watch that will last well past your lifetime for that. In fact, go the less expensive route and you could get many "old style" watches that will last past your lifetime.


----------



## SG_67

Not to mention the ridiculous Hermès Apple Watch.


----------



## Steel Rim




----------



## Steel Rim

IWC Mark XV


----------



## RogerP

Rocking the lates purchase nearly 24 / 7:


----------



## RogerP

$100 goes further than one might think in terms of quality and style.


----------



## Fading Fast

RogerP said:


> $100 goes further than one might think in terms of quality and style.


Agreed. And while you might need to go to the $200-$300 range, if one is willing to go "vintage" (say, '20s-'60s) and stay away from the "big" names (and rare pieces), there is an incredible selection of beautiful watches out there that will give you a unique item in your wardrobe.

To be fair, you'll need to spend a hundred or more on service every 3-6 years, but still, a heck of a lot less than some watch prices - especially for something not everyone else owns.

P.S., Women love men's vintage watches for some reason as they are the ones who notice and compliment mine more than other men do.


----------



## FLMike

Today's watch is being worn in honor of my son, who turns 20 today (where does the freakin time go?!) The watch was produced in the year of his birth, 1998, and will be gifted to him as a "birth year watch" when he graduates from college. Until then, I'm happy to keep it safe for him!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

FLMike said:


> Today's watch is being worn in honor of my son, who turns 20 today (where does the freakin time go?!) The watch was produced in the year of his birth, 1998, and will be gifted to him as a "birth year watch" when he graduates from college. Until then, I'm happy to keep it safe for him!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice story - nice that you had the plan in place 20 yrs ago. Oh, and nice watch (I'm up for adoption, by the way).


----------



## frosejr

My standby is this Seiko. The price-to-compliment ratio is through the roof - about $90 on Amazon ($325 at Lord & Taylor three years ago) and people comment on it all the time.


----------



## FLMike

Fading Fast said:


> Nice story - nice that you had the plan in place 20 yrs ago. Oh, and nice watch (I'm up for adoption, by the way).


Thanks, but not quite. I'm not the original owner. I didn't have that level of foresight, not to mention wherewithal, 20 years ago. The plan was hatched a couple years ago, while he was in high school.


----------



## Fading Fast

FLMike said:


> Thanks, but not quite. I'm not the original owner. I didn't have that level of foresight, not to mention wherewithal, 20 years ago. The plan was hatched a couple years ago, while he was in high school.


Still a cool thing to do and it's a beautiful watch.

How is the new job going - all still good I hope?


----------



## FLMike

Fading Fast said:


> Still a cool thing to do and it's a beautiful watch.
> 
> How is the new job going - all still good I hope?


Thanks! Yes, the new job is going great. Thanks for asking!


----------



## RogerP

Fading Fast said:


> Agreed. And while you might need to go to the $200-$300 range, if one is willing to go "vintage" (say, '20s-'60s) and stay away from the "big" names (and rare pieces), there is an incredible selection of beautiful watches out there that will give you a unique item in your wardrobe.
> 
> To be fair, you'll need to spend a hundred or more on service every 3-6 years, but still, a heck of a lot less than some watch prices - especially for something not everyone else owns.
> 
> P.S., Women love men's vintage watches for some reason as they are the ones who notice and compliment mine more than other men do.


Spot on in all respects.


----------



## StephenRG

If I may be permitted a recommendation following recent posts - search for "Longines L847.4" on Ebay. The L847.4 movement was a high quality and very slim manual wind movement for two-handers, and the watches which carry it are hence slender, unobtrusive, and perfect dress watches. The movement is also, apparently, not too expensive to service. You can generally pick up one in very good condition between $200 and $300, and I've bought one for as little as $150.

I wore this yesterday:


----------



## Hebrew Barrister

I am currently watching my kid at the park. I am wearing a grey faced Orient Defender with a grey suede strap I put on it.

As much as I enjoy wearing nice watches, there's something liberating about wearing a cheap beater you don't have to care about. My Defender gets knocked around and scratch? Meh, it was all of $100, who cares.


----------



## RogerP

That Longines is a beauty.


----------



## Fading Fast

StephenRG said:


> If I may be permitted a recommendation following recent posts - search for "Longines L847.4" on Ebay. The L847.4 movement was a high quality and very slim manual wind movement for two-handers, and the watches which carry it are hence slender, unobtrusive, and perfect dress watches. The movement is also, apparently, not too expensive to service. You can generally pick up one in very good condition between $200 and $300, and I've bought one for as little as $150.
> 
> I wore this yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 25062


There is no one watch that fits all needs and occasions and no one watch that is "the classic," but if I could only have one watch - yours or something similar would be high on my list.

This is, stylistically, the closest I have to it - a 1950s Girard Perregaux - and it gets about the most wear of all of mine.


----------



## RogerP

^^^ Wow, love those elegant Arabics!


----------



## New Old Stock

Wow, some really nice watches on this forum. 
I only own one wristwatch. Ive been meaning to buy another, I just haven't found the time ...[pause for laughter]


----------



## RogerP

That's certainly a very nice one to have!


----------



## derum

I love old Seamasters. This Gold one is from the mid 50's.


----------



## Hebrew Barrister

Relaxing casual on the weekend today with family over for some BBQ. 

Banana Republic jeans, Clarks beeswax chukkas, JCrew henley, Wallace and Barnes shirt jacket thing, and a Seagull 1963 on the wrist.


----------



## StephenRG

Hebrew Barrister said:


> a Seagull 1963 on the wrist.


A modern (retro) classic. Excellent.


----------



## Hebrew Barrister

StephenRG said:


> A modern (retro) classic. Excellent.


My understanding is that it's pretty much a reissue, and not a retro homage.

I do have to wonder how the heck pilots actually used it though. The subdials aren't particularly easy to read.


----------



## New Old Stock

I've also got this guy, my great grandfathers, c. 1925. 
Unfortunately, it doesn't run. Any suggestions on a good watch repair in/around NYC?


----------



## Fading Fast

New Old Stock said:


> I've also got this guy, my great grandfathers, c. 1925.
> Unfortunately, it doesn't run. Any suggestions on a good watch repair in/around NYC?
> 
> View attachment 25143
> View attachment 25144


I've used this place (as the two old timers that I went to who used to do watch servicing/repair, sadly, passed away) a few times:

Big Ben Jewelers
971 1st Ave
New York, NY 10022b/t 53rd St & 54th St 
Midtown East
(212) 644-8507

The are on the expensive side (but all NYC-based ones are). The work has been okay in that I've sometimes had to go back a few times for them to get it right, but they've always honored the warranty without question. I'd love to find an old-time place again - one or two guys who really care about their work - but sadly, that day seems to be passing.


----------



## StephenRG

Fading Fast said:


> They are on the expensive side (but all NYC-based ones are).


That's not quite true. Those that have storefronts can be, but the watchmakers who operate out of anonymous rooms upstairs in the diamond district are not expensive because of competition. I will see if I can find one for you.


----------



## Fading Fast

StephenRG said:


> That's not quite true. Those that have storefronts can be, but the watchmakers who operate out of anonymous rooms upstairs in the diamond district are not expensive because of competition. I will see if I can find one for you.


That would be great. The key, as you note, is getting a referral to an honest one as that district has a wide range of operators.


----------



## StephenRG

A recent acquisition arrived this morning. So...(and no surprise about the style and brand!)


----------



## FLMike

StephenRG said:


> A recent acquisition arrived this morning. So...(and no surprise about the style and brand!)
> 
> View attachment 25192


Those 2 hand watches are definitely cool and clean looking, but I can't imagine not being able to time something. The OCD in me wants to be able to know the exact time. I guess that's my problem, though!


----------



## StephenRG

FLMike said:


> Those 2 hand watches are definitely cool and clean looking, but I can't imagine not being able to time something. The OCD in me wants to be able to know the exact time. I guess that's my problem, though!


That's why cellphones


----------



## Fading Fast

StephenRG said:


> That's why cellphones


It's funny you said that because as a fan and owner of only vintage watches (not expensive ones, just old and, to me, cool ones), I am use to their peculiarities, which is a nice way of saying they are usually off by some small amount - some worse, some pretty accurate, but they aren't often spot on.

Hence, if I'm out and just going about my day, my watch is fine for checking the time, but when I really need to be sure and exact, I pull out my cellphone.


----------



## RogerP

All of my vintage watches run well within a minute a day - mostly better. In terms of actual timekeeping need, that is ample accuracy for me. If I am 30 seconds either side of a scheduled appointment, that's fine. Except for court, and I never ever cut it nearly that close to begin with.


----------



## Fading Fast

RogerP said:


> All of my vintage watches run well within a minute a day - mostly better. In terms of actual timekeeping need, that is ample accuracy for me. If I am 30 seconds either side of a scheduled appointment, that's fine. Except for court, and I never ever cut it nearly that close to begin with.


Half of mine are within a minute and the other half are within two minutes a day, which means, for me, if I don't reset one when I rewind it for a few days, I can be off by five or more minutes in a few days (I usually reset when I rewind, so this rarely happens).

I'm an always-early guy, so rarely an issue, but nobody is launching the shuttle using my watches.


----------



## DaveTrader

Jaeger LeCoultre Reverso


----------



## RogerP

Fading Fast said:


> I'm an always-early guy, so rarely an issue, *but nobody is launching the shuttle using my watches.*


Great line. :beer: I hope you don't mind if I borrow it the next time someone asks if they should get their watch serviced because it's out by 10 sec / day.


----------



## Fading Fast

DaveTrader said:


> Jaeger LeCoultre Reverso


I simply love this watch - its timeless (no pun intended) elegance is wonderful.



RogerP said:


> Great line. :beer: I hope you don't mind if I borrow it the next time someone asks if they should get their watch serviced because it's out by 10 sec / day.


An old watchmaker I used to use ('till he sadly passed away) and I would lightly joke about some of his customers who wanted atomic-clock accuracy from, say, an eighty-year-old piece of analog technology. I'm good if it's within a minute or two a day.


----------



## Hebrew Barrister

Huh? My post disappeared?


----------



## Hebrew Barrister

Let's try this again. Original timex marlin.


----------



## eagle2250

StephenRG said:


> That's why cellphones


Indeed, the iphone has replaced or is in the process of replacing virtually ever other electronic aide that finds it's way into our lives, but......a good watch is also always going to be found on my right wrist (I am a southpaw!). It's part of being a man! LOL.


----------



## Steel Rim

1







1970's Rolex Air King Date on original Jubilee


----------



## eagle2250

^^
You have great taste in a wristwatch, my friend!


----------



## FLMike

Steel Rim said:


> 1970's Rolex Air King Date on original Jubilee


Great watch but dang, that thing's filthy!


----------



## Steel Rim

FLMike said:


> Great watch but dang, that thing's filthy!


I wear it daily. Time for service... Thanks...


----------



## Steel Rim

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> You have great taste in a wristwatch, my friend!


Thank you. You are a true gentleman!


----------



## Hebrew Barrister

Why not post something casual and cheap. My nicer watches aren't exciting. Here goes.

Todd Snyder Timex on the wrist as I head out to run some errands. Paired with a Wallace and Barnes workshirt, Thursday boot indy knockoffs, and selvedge jeans.

Yes, it's quartz. Yes, it's a timex. But that's the point. If it gets knocked around, who cares, it's a throwaway item.


----------



## Fading Fast

Hebrew Barrister said:


> Why not post something casual and cheap. My nicer watches aren't exciting. Here goes.
> 
> Todd Snyder Timex on the wrist as I head out to run some errands. Paired with a Wallace and Barnes workshirt, Thursday boot indy knockoffs, and selvedge jeans.
> 
> Yes, it's quartz. Yes, it's a timex. But that's the point. If it gets knocked around, who cares, it's a throwaway item.


I like it (although a bit big for my taste). I'd love to see Thursday Boot's Indy knockoff (how do you like them?).

There are cool expensive watches and cool inexpensive ones - and ugly gaudy ones in both category as well.

I don't own any super expensive watches, but a few not inexpensive ones. However, my favorite is also one of my least expensive an ~$200 no-name 1920s Swiss Officer's Trench watch.


----------



## Steel Rim

I personally like a good, understated, vintage, automatic watch, no bigger than 39mm, mostly 36mm. I like watches that have character, patina, perhaps a story. I sold two subs because I thought they were too obvious for my smaller wrists (not dissing those who love subs [de gustibus non disputandum est]). As far as quartz, does it matter if you wear the watch or not? They still keep time with or without you; therefore I prefer automatic.

Just my $.02...


----------



## RogerP

Just an old beat-up Seiko diver from 1967.


----------



## ran23

Switching to my Citizen Eco-Drive gold Tank model for a the day.


----------



## eagle2250

Today it's my Tag Link Series Professional...a bit bulky on the wrist, but handsome none the less!


----------



## Steel Rim

Explorer


----------



## EDC390

40mm Citizen Eco-Drive on a snuff suede strap.
One of my larger watches, but still not too overbearing on my 7.75" wrist.
I do find it much more congruent on the casual brown strap than the shiny black it came with.

Here it is:


----------



## Steve Smith

RogerP said:


> Just an old beat-up Seiko diver from 1967.


Just a beautiful example of an iconic 50 year old vintage Seiko. Is that all? Really nice!


----------



## Steve Smith

Seiko Tuna SBBN033


----------



## RogerP

Steve Smith said:


> Just a beautiful example of an iconic 50 year old vintage Seiko. Is that all? Really nice!


Thanks my man. I feel fortunate to have found one in good original condition.


----------



## Semper Jeep

Steve Smith said:


> Seiko Tuna SBBN033


My favorite Tuna! I have the very similar (just a slightly older model) SBBN007 and it's perfect - it wears much smaller than the measurements would suggest. I had the spring drive Tuna and recently sold it since the 007 gets worn much more often and don't regret it one bit (though the lume on the SBDB009 was the best I've had on any watch ever).

I'm wearing my Blumo today:


----------



## RogerP

Nice to see some Seikos in da house!


----------



## dragan

Nothing better than finding this clearance bin Timex gem for a mere $18 at TJ Maxx


----------



## EDC390

Today it's the Parchment Citizen Eco-Drive on a nice contrast - stitch dark brown band.


----------



## FLMike

Same 'ole, same 'ole....posted up at George Bush Intercontinental.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## N05J3W3

RogerP said:


> Just an old beat-up Seiko diver from 1967.


Sublime.


----------



## EDC390

38mm Hamilton Khaki Field mechanical, on a Martu strap.
I love this setup


----------



## FLMike

Today....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vecchio Vespa




----------



## Steel Rim

FLMike said:


> Today....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just procured an Explorer 114270 from 2001. From when does yours date?


----------



## FLMike

Steel Rim said:


> Just procured an Explorer 114270 from 2001. From when does yours date?
> View attachment 28183


The year my son was born, 1998. It'll be his when he graduates from college.


----------



## David J. Cooper

EDC390 said:


> 38mm Hamilton Khaki Field mechanical, on a Martu strap.
> I love this setup


I love these watches. I bought a manual version on a NATO strap a month ago, have worn it everyday since. My new Fredrique Constant and my vintage Tudor are taking a long rest.

I can't stop looking at my Hamilton. I love it for some reason. The 38mm looks great on my giant wrist as well.


----------



## Shawl Lapel

Seiko STO Turtle today:


----------



## FLMike

David J. Cooper said:


> I love these watches. I bought a manual version on a NATO strap a month ago, have worn it everyday since. My new Fredrique Constant and my vintage Tudor are taking a long rest.
> 
> I can't stop looking at my Hamilton. I love it for some reason. The 38mm looks great on my giant wrist as well.


That is the hand wind version pictured. I have the same one. Wearing it today with an Erica's Originals MN Strap.....


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## challer

Rolex SkyDweller


----------



## FLMike

challer said:


> Rolex SkyDweller


Pics or.....


----------



## RogerP

Shawl Lapel said:


> Seiko STO Turtle today:


A very sharp and tasteful mod. Well done.


----------



## Shawl Lapel

RogerP said:


> A very sharp and tasteful mod. Well done.


Thanks, Roger. I wasn't quite ready to shell out for the Meraud Bonaire but wanted something blue and retro-looking without being too flashy.


----------



## Hebrew Barrister

Mido Commander Shade.

Why is my pic inserting sideways? I didn't take it sideways. Weird.


----------



## pichao

A Christopher Ward 5 day automatic chronometer


----------



## DaveTrader

Tag Heuer Carerra Calibre 17


----------



## DaveTrader

Hebrew Barrister said:


> View attachment 28390
> Mido Commander Shade.


Love the vintage aesthetic of this watch!


----------



## EDC390

Today, it's the Ti Citizen Eco-Drive:


----------



## eagle2250

EDC390 said:


> Today, it's the Ti Citizen Eco-Drive:


A very handsome watch design, for sure!


----------



## EDC390

eagle2250 said:


> A very handsome watch design, for sure!


Thank you, sir.

I picked it up several years ago as my "dress" watch, before realizing that such a thing should be slimmer, simpler, more elegant, and on a leather strap.
I have that now (will get a shot next time I attend a formal-ish event with it on.)
The Ti Eco-Drive is a favorite, along with the Khaki Field mechanical. But with hide straps on other watches to match most of my shoes and belts, I find I don't get opportunity to wear it much anymore. Usually in casual situations with black chelseas and a plain belt. Like today.
They say metal goes with everything except formal attire, so I do put it on, on occasion, just because I want to.

Side note: About the same time I bought this one (perhaps some six years ago now) my wife got me a Seiko solar. Blue face, tan leather strap. I loved that watch, too, and simply alternated the two for a while. Kept them both on the night stand, next to each other, to grab the most appropriate one on a given day. After just under 2 years, the Seiko stopped keeping time. The Citizen has been going strong, has been attractive, functional, hassle-free and robust, so now there are a couple others in my rotation.


----------



## London380sl

And now for something a little different - a wooden watch. Watch body and links are made from zebrawood. It's ultralight to wear.
Bought it in San Diego last fall. It's now my daily go to watch.


----------



## EDC390

London380sl said:


> And now for something a little different - a wooden watch. Watch body and links are made from zebrawood. It's ultralight to wear.
> Bought it in San Diego last fall. It's now my daily go to watch.
> View attachment 28803


The face looks really nice


----------



## Zengineer

Explorer today and most days. I have others but this is the one I'd keep if I could only have one (and not 8).









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## prospero1b

Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra


----------



## prospero1b

And today, a Jaeger-LeCoultre Reverso


----------



## Zengineer

Omega Speedmaster 60th Anniversary. The faux patina dial is polarizing in the watch world but I like the rest of the watch enough to look past it.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zengineer

A cold and snowy Michigan day so a little casual with the extreme weather ready Sinn Arktis 203.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## irish95

Always loved that Sinn. Came close to picking it up a few times. Looks great. The explorer and Omega are also great choices. Was never a huge fan of the explorer in the past, but some of these wrist shots have changed my mind.


----------



## RogerP

Zengineer said:


> A cold and snowy Michigan day so a little casual with the extreme weather ready Sinn Arktis 203.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Lovely choice.


----------



## Zengineer

irish95 said:


> Always loved that Sinn. Came close to picking it up a few times. Looks great. The explorer and Omega are also great choices. Was never a huge fan of the explorer in the past, but some of these wrist shots have changed my mind.


I own or have owned Rolexes, Omegas, IWC, Zenith, Grand Seiko and others. This Sinn is the only watch anyone ever notices... or at least ever comments on.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Jeep

Zengineer said:


> A cold and snowy Michigan day so a little casual with the extreme weather ready Sinn Arktis 203.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


That Sinn is gorgeous. I had the blue 103 and traded it locally for a vintage Heuer I had been lusting after. It's one of the few watches I've traded or sold and regretted but I'm happy with the Heuer that replaced it.

Today I'm wearing my Marathon TSAR.


----------



## Zengineer

Semper Jeep said:


> That Sinn is gorgeous. I had the blue 103 and traded it locally for a vintage Heuer I had been lusting after. It's one of the few watches I've traded or sold and regretted but I'm happy with the Heuer that replaced it.
> 
> Today I'm wearing my Marathon TSAR.


I had one of those but on a strap. I eventually sold it, probably should have kept it. This Seiko sort of replaced it I guess...and to stay on point with the thread,.it is what I'm wearing today.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerP

Zengineer said:


> I had one of those but on a strap. I eventually sold it, probably should have kept it. This Seiko sort of replaced it I guess...and to stay on point with the thread,.it is what I'm wearing today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Love. That. Watch.


----------



## irish95

RogerP said:


> Love. That. Watch.


Omega Speedmaster/Panda


----------



## irish95




----------



## irish95

I’ll figure this picture posting eventually.


----------



## SG_67

irish95 said:


> I'll figure this picture posting eventually.


You did fine. And it's a lovely watch.


----------



## Greenshirt

Has been my favorite!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Jeep

Orage titanium Seiko Samurai today to go with my orange O'Connell's shetland. Gotta bust out the orange as St. Patrick's Day draws near!


----------



## Hebrew Barrister

Mido commander shade. Sleeve rolled up. On the way to a quinceneara. In a blue JC Crosby suit.


----------



## RogerP

That's a beautiful watch.


----------



## Hebrew Barrister

RogerP said:


> That's a beautiful watch.


That one punches so far above it's weight.

I really have a thing for the funkier retro watches. Here's the latest acquisition.


----------



## ran23

Strange, my Citizen Eco-Drive is not keeping time even with the winter Lights on most of the time. Guess I will wear it today.


----------



## Semper Jeep

Hebrew Barrister said:


> That one punches so far above it's weight.
> 
> I really have a thing for the funkier retro watches. Here's the latest acquisition.


I love that Captain Cook. It's definitely one of the cooler vintage-inspired or reissue watches that have come out in the past few years.

I'm wearing my Heuer Night Diver today.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Your watch is looking great, but I would like to get a better look at the sport coat attached to that cuff!


----------



## RogerP

Hebrew Barrister said:


> That one punches so far above it's weight.
> 
> I really have a thing for the funkier retro watches. Here's the latest acquisition.


Whoa - I love that - which model is it?


----------



## Hebrew Barrister

RogerP said:


> Whoa - I love that - which model is it?


Rado Capt Cook MKII. It's almost an exact reproduction of the original. The difference is mainly in the bracelet design iirc.

I saw an article on it's release and couldn't resist placing an order.


----------



## phr33dom

Rolex watch I recently purchased from a market stall dealer in Bangkok for USD30, the automatic movement can be seen beating through the observation window on the blue dial, exhibition back, 35mm case (not 36mm). Keeps great time. I replaced the metal president bracelet with a suede band. For some reason the watch looks bigger in the picture.


----------



## FLMike

^Shouldn’t Rolex be in quotes in your post?


----------



## SG_67

FLMike said:


> ^Shouldn't Rolex be in quotes in your post?


You mean we shouldn't trust a market stall dealer in Bangkok?

I wonder if Charles Dana will compose a fake Rolex song to the tune of "One Night in Bangkok".


----------



## Fading Fast

SG_67 said:


> You mean we shouldn't trust a market stall dealer in Bangkok?
> 
> I wonder if Charles Dana will compose a fake Rolex song to the tune of "One Night in Bangkok".


Oh God that was a horrible song in that catchy way some horrible songs have of boring their way into your head.


----------



## nppridgefield

My recently acquired prize possession. A 1922 Illinois pocket watch that has been lovingly restored by the fine people at Vortic Watch. It is 100% American made with its original face, hands and movement. It has been fitted with a bronzed titanium case, copper crown and gorilla glass on the front and exhibition back showing the beautiful movement. It is 46mm.


----------



## MTM_Master?

Over the past two years, I have been bitten hard by the watch hobby. Many pieces have come and gone, currently enjoying a Rolex Yachtmaster on blue rubber strap by Vulcan Straps.


----------



## FLMike

MTM_Master? said:


> Over the past two years, I have been bitten hard by the watch hobby. Many pieces have come and gone, currently enjoying a Rolex Yachtmaster on blue rubber strap by Vulcan Straps.


That would drive me nuts. I don't get that approach. I wear this one pretty much every day of my life and am perfectly content. To each their own, I suppose.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTM_Master?

FLMike said:


> That would drive me nuts. I don't get that approach. I wear this one pretty much every day of my life and am perfectly content. To each their own, I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Respectfully, if you are more of a one watch person, to some you may not qualify as a true watch collector. Although, I suppose an enthusiast of any hobby is not defined by how much one owns, but rather how much one knows and enjoys the hobby.

Personally, I enjoy experiencing many different brands and models; sadly finances simply do not allow me to keep everything and when it's time for something new, something else is typically sold or traded in.

Congrats on the GMT Master II "Coke", it is a truly great piece!


----------



## FLMike

MTM_Master? said:


> Respectfully, if you are more of a one watch person, to some you may not qualify as a true watch collector. Although, I suppose an enthusiast of any hobby is not defined by how much one owns, but rather how much one knows and enjoys the hobby.
> 
> Personally, I enjoy experiencing many different brands and models; sadly finances simply do not allow me to keep everything and when it's time for something new, something else is typically sold or traded in.
> 
> Congrats on the GMT Master II "Coke", it is a truly great piece!


True, I'm not a watch collector. Thanks...My watch is actually a BLRO ("Pepsi"), but I sourced the LN and "Coke" inserts so I could change it up every once in a while.


----------



## SG_67

FLMike said:


> True, I'm not a watch collector. Thanks...My watch is actually a BLRO ("Pepsi"), but I sourced the LN and "Coke" inserts so I could change it up every once in a while.


Two for the price of one! Good idea.

The more I see the GMT with the Pepsi bezel, the more I fall in love with it.

I wonder what would happen if I just rolled into an AD and told them I wanted to buy one?


----------



## Steel Rim

Thinking of purchasing this @45mm. Typically too big for me, but am obsessed by the look...


----------



## eagle2250

Today's watch choice is my Apple Series 4 watch in black stainless steel, with a black rubber strap. The watch looks like hell on one's wrist, but it does provide valuable feedback as to your activity levels and related cardiac functioning throughout the day! It may be big, ugly and not very stylish, but it can badger one out of an overly sedentary lifestyle, provide critical medical information to the wearer and contact medical authorities, if necessary and it can serve as your iphone, eliminating the need to carry the more inconveniently (much larger) sized iphone on your person. Not too bad, eh?


----------



## RogerP

Steel Rim said:


> Thinking of purchasing this @45mm. Typically too big for me, but am obsessed by the look...
> View attachment 31265


Looks fine to me - it's a Panerai - it's not supposed to look small and discreet.

I've been wearing this offering from a (very much) lesser-known brand of late. I love the styling - like the lovechild of a Royal Oak and a Nautilus.


----------



## MTM_Master?

Steel Rim said:


> Thinking of purchasing this @45mm. Typically too big for me, but am obsessed by the look...
> View attachment 31265


Great look, I am personally a huge fan of Panerai. If you want the same DNA but something slightly smaller, you may consider the Radiomir PAM 574. 42mm, although you give up the wire lugs and onion crown.


----------



## Steel Rim

MTM_Master? said:


> Great look, I am personally a huge fan of Panerai. If you want the same DNA but something slightly smaller, you may consider the Radiomir PAM 574. 42mm, although you give up the wire lugs and onion crown.


Thanks. I want wire lugs and onion crown.
Looking at the PAM62 but mucho $$$ and rare...


----------



## MTM_Master?

RogerP said:


> Looks fine to me - it's a Panerai - it's not supposed to look small and discreet.
> 
> I've been wearing this offering from a (very much) lesser-known brand of late. I love the styling - like the lovechild of a Royal Oak and a Nautilus.


Very nice! Looks great. The dial layout, particularly the applied indices and hands, reminds me of a Zenith Defy Classic. I really like how the day/date windows are positioned at 6 o'clock.

Do you have a display caseback? I have to admit, this brand was mostly unknown to me as well - after a little interneting, does your piece have an updated/restored vintage movement in it??


----------



## RogerP

MTM_Master? said:


> Very nice! Looks great. The dial layout, particularly the applied indices and hands, reminds me of a Zenith Defy Classic. I really like how the day/date windows are positioned at 6 o'clock.
> 
> Do you have a display caseback? I have to admit, this brand was mostly unknown to me as well - after a little interneting, does your piece have an updated/restored vintage movement in it??


Thanks! And yes to the display back. Only the various limited edition OHM (Original Historical Movement) Series house classic vintage calibers. Mine has a more pedestrian Sellita. I am eyeing the tank-shaped OHM as my next buy.


----------



## Hebrew Barrister

FLMike said:


> That would drive me nuts. I don't get that approach. I wear this one pretty much every day of my life and am perfectly content. To each their own, I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only owning one would drive me nuts, but if you're only going to have one, that's a pretty damn good choice for it. Nicely chosen.


----------



## Semper Jeep

I'm wearing my new Nomos Club Campus. I picked it up at a new local AD during a launch event for Nomos. I went in just to look and see how these smaller Club models fit compared to my old Ahoi and instantly fell in love. The Ahoi was gorgeous but fit horribly. This one is gorgeous and fits beautifully.









(The photo is from a couple of days ago but I'm wearing it again so I thought I'd recycle it.)

Now I need to stop back into the store this afternoon and pick up the Wolf watch winder box that was included as a "gift with purchase" for buying during the launch.


----------



## RogerP

I didn't look this good when I was 42 years old.


----------



## Fading Fast

RogerP said:


> I didn't look this good when I was 42 years old....


I call BS, you've posted pictures - you look as good as your boot and shoe collection, which is saying a lot. I know you're a lawyer - I'd argue that Hollywood could cast you right into one of its many good-looking lawyer shows.


----------



## RogerP

Fading Fast said:


> I call BS, you've posted pictures - you look as good as your boot and shoe collection, which is saying a lot. I know you're a lawyer - I'd argue that Hollywood could cast you right into one of its many good-looking lawyer shows.


Thank you my friend, that is most kind.


----------



## eagle2250

Fading Fast said:


> I call BS, you've posted pictures - you look as good as your boot and shoe collection, which is saying a lot. I know you're a lawyer - I'd argue that Hollywood could cast you right into one of its many good-looking lawyer shows.


I keep waiting for RogerP to appear as a contestant on the History Channel's Forged In Fire...he is indeed a natural!


----------



## RogerP

eagle2250 said:


> I keep waiting for RogerP to appear as a contestant on the History Channel's Forged In Fire...he is indeed a natural!


That would be a riot - I actually know a few of the judges and a number of the contestants personally - it's a real trip to watch them on TV! The time factor would kill me though - I take a weekend to go from a lump of steel to a finished blade. And another weekend for the guard and handle. 3 hours each? Don't think I'm up to that!


----------



## MTM_Master?

Wearing a Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Bathyscape - one of my all-time favorite watches.


----------



## SG_67

MTM_Master? said:


> Wearing a Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Bathyscape - one of my all-time favorite watches.
> 
> View attachment 31542


That's a really pretty watch. How nice that a watchmaker can make a serious dive watch without trying to pack a ton of bells and whistles onto it.


----------



## MTM_Master?

SG_67 said:


> That's a really pretty watch. How nice that a watchmaker can make a serious dive watch without trying to pack a ton of bells and whistles onto it.


Thank you - I certainly enjoy owning and wearing it!


----------



## EponymousFunk

Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic: my everyday watch.


----------



## DCR

EponymousFunk said:


> Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic: my everyday watch.
> 
> View attachment 31778


I've been thinking about acquiring that exact watch for a while. Curious to hear your review of it.


----------



## EponymousFunk

DCR said:


> I've been thinking about acquiring that exact watch for a while. Curious to hear your review of it.


I like it very much. The dial is a matte silver and the detail at center often gives the appearance it is a very subtle champagne color. The face is elegant and the dial very readable. Mine gains about 10 sec/day; I've had it about 7 years, but it was new in box and un-worn until 3 years ago (so it's probably time to get it serviced...).

The strap it came with is a Cordovan alligator pattern leather tang and buckle. I much prefer a deployant clasp, so swapped a like-color/pattern leather strap with deployant clasp from a Zodiac chrono whose head needs service (I'll put a strap on that one and get a picture of it on here in future). I think you can also get it with a black strap.

Fair warning: this is NOT a thin watch. I have large wrists and it does not slide gracefully under most of my shirt cuffs. It is also not the lightest watch, but definitely not as heavy as a typical "sport" or "tool" watch. I highly recommend you find it in store and try it on to see if the size and heft suits you. If it does, I think you will like it very much indeed!

Regards,


----------



## EponymousFunk

EponymousFunk said:


> ...swapped a like-color/pattern leather strap with deployant clasp from a Zodiac chrono whose head needs service...


On the topic of this watch needing service: can anyone recommend a shop (or several) in the DC metro area (including close-in Northern Virginia and Maryland)? Easy access to Metro is a plus, but I would be willing to drive a reasonable distance for the peace of mind a good watchmaker brings.

I've tried "the Google" and it seems anyone with a screwdriver willing to prise open the back of a quartz watch and bodge in a battery will advertise themselves as providing "watch repair and service"...:icon_scratch:

Thank you,


----------



## SG_67

^ does it need servicing?

According to Hamilton's own website, they recommend taking it to any authorized dealer:

https://shop.hamiltonwatch.com/faq

Otherwise, I believe Hamilton uses a modified ETA movement so any reputable watchmaker should be able to service it.

Who in your area is reputable, I don't have a clue.


----------



## meanoldmanning

SG_67 said:


> ^ does it need servicing?
> 
> According to Hamilton's own website, they recommend taking it to any authorized dealer:
> 
> https://shop.hamiltonwatch.com/faq
> 
> Otherwise, I believe Hamilton uses a modified ETA movement so any reputable watchmaker should be able to service it.
> 
> Who in your area is reputable, I don't have a clue.


Being owned by Swatch Group it is a modified ETA mov't. Any reputable watchmaker should be able to service it, so long as it doesn't need any parts. Swatch started restricting availability of spares and ebauche mov'ts a few years ago and independent watchmakers may have a tough time getting them. I know a watchmaking supply house in the UK that I use has a lawsuit against them at the moment for this reason, and their stock of ETA parts appears to be dwindling.

So, all that said, got a Hamilton, Omega, etc. that needs servicing, unless you have a good, well established watchmaker nearby, take it to an authorized dealer to send out for service.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Hebrew Barrister

meanoldmanning said:


> Being owned by Swatch Group it is a modified ETA mov't. Any reputable watchmaker should be able to service it, so long as it doesn't need any parts. Swatch started restricting availability of spares and ebauche mov'ts a few years ago and independent watchmakers may have a tough time getting them. I know a watchmaking supply house in the UK that I use has a lawsuit against them at the moment for this reason, and their stock of ETA parts appears to be dwindling.
> 
> So, all that said, got a Hamilton, Omega, etc. that needs servicing, unless you have a good, well established watchmaker nearby, take it to an authorized dealer to send out for service.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Is that still going on? I thought they knocked that off once Selita stepped in and started supplying similar quality movements to everyone.

That said, if the Swiss want to play that game, I would bet Seiko and Citizen just step it up. Pretty hard to argue they don't make good workhorse movements. Not like the basic ETA2824 is any more exciting than your standard 4R seiko.


----------



## meanoldmanning

Hebrew Barrister said:


> Is that still going on? I thought they knocked that off once Selita stepped in and started supplying similar quality movements to everyone.
> 
> That said, if the Swiss want to play that game, I would bet Seiko and Citizen just step it up. Pretty hard to argue they don't make good workhorse movements. Not like the basic ETA2824 is any more exciting than your standard 4R seiko.


I believe their action was delayed through this year, but they still intend to restrict supply outside of Swatch brands.

None of their more popular mov'ts are still protected by patent this point iirc so it's not like Sellita and others won't step in to completely fill the need for Swiss mov'ts. And as you said, the Japanese brands already produce mov'ts intended to be used by third parties and maybe only need to bump up the spec to match ETA's high grades like elabore and chronometer.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MTM_Master?

Wearing a recent acquisition today - Alpina Seastrong Diver 300. I had never really considered this brand before a local jeweler starting carrying them - very much a entry level/"bang-for-buck" piece, although I quite like it.


----------



## DCR

EponymousFunk said:


> I like it very much. The dial is a matte silver and the detail at center often gives the appearance it is a very subtle champagne color. The face is elegant and the dial very readable. Mine gains about 10 sec/day; I've had it about 7 years, but it was new in box and un-worn until 3 years ago (so it's probably time to get it serviced...).
> 
> The strap it came with is a Cordovan alligator pattern leather tang and buckle. I much prefer a deployant clasp, so swapped a like-color/pattern leather strap with deployant clasp from a Zodiac chrono whose head needs service (I'll put a strap on that one and get a picture of it on here in future). I think you can also get it with a black strap.
> 
> Fair warning: this is NOT a thin watch. I have large wrists and it does not slide gracefully under most of my shirt cuffs. It is also not the lightest watch, but definitely not as heavy as a typical "sport" or "tool" watch. I highly recommend you find it in store and try it on to see if the size and heft suits you. If it does, I think you will like it very much indeed!
> 
> Regards,


Excellent. Thank you for this.


----------



## EponymousFunk

DCR said:


> Excellent. Thank you for this.


You are most welcome!
_
Bon chance!_


----------



## MTM_Master?

Breitling Navitimer 8 Automatic 41


----------



## RogerP

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 31827


Very nice! They have a lot of compelling retro designs. I do wish they offered mechanical models.


----------



## SG_67

MTM_Master? said:


> Breitling Navitimer 8 Automatic 41
> View attachment 31956


Classic!


----------



## Flanderian

RogerP said:


> Very nice! They have a lot of compelling retro designs. I do wish they offered mechanical models.


Thanks.

They're simple, inexpensive watches. And while I appreciate the artistry that creates a fine mechanical watch, I am satisfied with the convenience of a quartz. By my choice I suspect it's obvious that I don't care for the large, ornate watches that have become fashionable, and prefer vintage designs. The watch is fine for what it is, but I feel compelled to comment its strap was junk. Garish to start, its fake patina degraded quickly. But I prefer leather straps, and typically only get a year or so from them anyway. Fortunately, Hirsch still has quality replacements readily available.


----------



## RogerP

Flanderian said:


> Thanks.
> 
> They're simple. inexpensive watches. And while I appreciate the artistry that creates a fine mechanical watch, I am satisfied with the convenience of a quartz. By my choice I suspect it's obvious that I don't care for the large, ornate watches that have become fashionable, and prefer vintage designs. The watch is fine for what it is, but I feel compelled to comment its strap was junk. Garish to start, its fake patina degraded quickly. But I prefer leather straps, and typically only get a year or so from them anyway. Fortunately, Hirsch still has quality replacements readily available.


It could be mechanical and inexpensive. With a Seiko or Miyota movement, the price might jump maybe $75. Love the design.

Junk straps are to be expected at this price point. But as you note, decent quality replacements are widely available.


----------



## ran23

Too bad when I put an alligator strap on my Seiko 5 21 jewel, it jumps 15 min over night (not wearing it). Switching to my Citizen Eco-drive gold tank model. It is nice. Not as many comments as the alligator strap, because I would wear a matching belt.


----------



## eagle2250

^^Alligator hide does get noticed! 
Perhaps it's time to seek out the counsel of your local jeweler regarding the Seiko's tendency to jump forward (at night?)?


----------



## DG123

I've worn this Rolex OP just about every day for nearly 10 years. A sensational product which I very much enjoy wearing.


----------



## RogerP

ran23 said:


> Too bad when I put an alligator strap on my Seiko 5 21 jewel, it jumps 15 min over night (not wearing it). Switching to my Citizen Eco-drive gold tank model. It is nice. Not as many comments as the alligator strap, because I would wear a matching belt.


1) the hairspring is getting hung up, or
2) the watch is magnetized

Either can be fixed quickly and cheaply by a competent watchmaker.


----------



## Steel Rim

One of my favorite and reliable daily wears:


----------



## FLMike

Steel Rim said:


> One of my favorite and reliable daily wears:
> View attachment 31993


A pretty rare one, too....don't see many Air-King Dates.


----------



## EponymousFunk

Tutima Fleiger Automatic


----------



## SG_67

Steel Rim said:


> One of my favorite and reliable daily wears:
> View attachment 31993


With all of the hoopla around wait lists for the Daytona and the GMT, it's easy to forget what an elegant and classic watch the Air King is.


----------



## nb8790

I have a few watches, but I find myself wearing my Tissot Visodate each work day. Today is no different.


----------



## Steel Rim

EponymousFunk said:


> View attachment 32010
> Tutima Fleiger Automatic


My Flieger. All time favorite:


----------



## ItalianStyle

Please call it 'Flieger' (not 'Fleiger')...


----------



## SG_67

My weekend watch.


----------



## RogerP

The XII is such a classic.


----------



## EponymousFunk

ItalianStyle said:


> Please call it 'Flieger' (not 'Fleiger')...


Danke, Rechtschreibpolizei!!


----------



## ItalianStyle

EponymousFunk said:


> Danke, Grammatikpolizei!


Gern geschehen 
I you own one of those beauties, at least get the name right...


----------



## EponymousFunk

ItalianStyle said:


> Gern geschehen
> I you own one of those beauties, at least get the name right...


I blame autocorrect...:icon_saint7kg:


----------



## ItalianStyle

To be fair it's a bit of a paradox...

If you misspell it 'fleiger', you would (probably) pronounce it 'fleeger' (as in rhymes with meager), which happens to be the correct German pronunciation of the correct spelling 'flieger'.

Whereas...

If you spell it correctly as 'flieger' you would (probably) pronounce it 'fliger' (as in rhymes with tiger), which would make no sense in German...

This ends today's report from the Grammatikpolizei


----------



## FLMike

For fun, I tested the alleged autocorrect incident, and my device turned Flieger into Fluegelhorn.


----------



## StephenRG

FLMike said:


> For fun, I tested the alleged autocorrect incident, and my device turned Flieger into Fluegelhorn.


Well that blows.


----------



## Steel Rim

ItalianStyle said:


> Gern geschehen
> I you own one of those beauties, at least get the name right...


 Pilot's watch. I had written "flieger" at first, just to be clear. Autocorrect did "fleiger".


----------



## Semper Jeep

Citizen Chronomaster today.


----------



## MTM_Master?

Wearing my Grand Seiko SBGV247 during a warm summer walk by the lake


----------



## Semper Jeep

MTM_Master? said:


> Wearing my Grand Seiko SBGV247 during a warm summer walk by the lake
> 
> View attachment 32612


I love it! I've been really interested in that and the SBGV245 the past few months. I may make it a birthday gift to myself this fall.


----------



## kwolson

Semper Jeep said:


> Citizen Chronomaster today.


One of the finest non-Swiss watches, along with Grand Seiko. Love these!


----------



## iam.mike

Huh, No watch photos since July?

Wow, maybe this thread needs a bump 

Check out this article we just published about 7 tips to pairing a watch with your outfit:
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/pairing-right-watch-with-outfit/
Then, if you've got any watch-outfit pairing advice, we'd love to hear it.

Got a watch you wanna show off? Do that here too!!


----------



## eagle2250

The author recommends a square face for a more sophisticated look. My Apple 4 watch has a square face and it does not look at all sophisticated, but rather a bit clunky. :icon_scratch:


----------



## RogerP

Smart casual outfit - corduroy jacket, chinos, burgundy grain field boots. Casual watch: vintage Seiko.



Regarding the suggestion in the article that black shoes require a matching black watch strap - I would generally agree - assuming that the outfit in question is business formal or higher. For casual black boots paired with casual or smart casual wear, I revert to my general thesis that the watch strap need not match belt and shoes.

That said, I know of one prominent local attorney who always wore a gold Cartier Tank with an oxblood strap regardless of the palette of his ensemble. It never looked wrong to me.


----------



## iam.mike

Nice looking Seiko @RogerP 👍


----------



## DRWWE

Enjoying one of my favorites today:


----------



## iam.mike

@DRWWE - Very handsome watch indeed!!

Here's a very sharp watch from someone in our Facebook Community - Ahmed S Hussain!


----------



## RogerP

Shades of blue and grey and a classic IWC from 1969.


----------



## iam.mike

Damn @RogerP - I need to come get style and accessorizing lessons from you.

How much do you charge? 🙃


----------



## eagle2250

mikel said:


> @DRWWE - Very handsome watch indeed!!
> 
> Here's a very sharp watch from someone in our Facebook Community - Ahmed S Hussain!
> 
> View attachment 36186


I found myself so inspired by the picture above that I pulled out an am wearing my Air King today. Tomorrow it will be back to the Apple. The Air King is all about style and performs just one function (it tells me what time it is) and the Apple has no style but is all about function!


----------



## iam.mike

@eagle2250 -- but, where's the photo?


----------



## SG_67

25th anniversary gift from Mrs. SG:


----------



## Fading Fast

SG_67 said:


> 25th anniversary gift from Mrs. SG:
> 
> View attachment 36212


Congratulations.


----------



## iam.mike

SG_67 said:


> 25th anniversary gift from Mrs. SG:
> 
> View attachment 36212


@SG_67 - Nice! And, congratulations!


----------



## SG_67

Thank you both!


----------



## eagle2250

Fading Fast said:


> Congratulations.





mikel said:


> @SG_67 - Nice! And, congratulations!


.....and we all hope you reciprocated appropriately! Happy Anniversary.


----------



## StephenRG

SG_67 said:


> 25th anniversary gift from Mrs. SG:


Wear it in good health!


----------



## Dhaller

What bedevils me nowadays is the not-seeming-to-go-away trend of GIANT watch faces. I guess Panerai got that ball rolling a decade or so ago, and it's still rolling (as large, round things tend to do.)

My daily watch is quite a hunk of watch - a Rolex Sea Dweller - purchased in 1994. It's almost too big, but it's supposed to be, of course (the casing being a solid hunk of drilled-out stainless steel).

Now, I have what apparently is a "medium frame", defined by wrist circumference as lying between 6.5" and 7.5". Mine is right at about 7", sort of the medium median, I guess. Nothing I can do - lifting, etc - will ever change this (well, short of getting fat).

I wanted a good, durable watch for rock climbing, caving, and such adventures (my Rolex can handle it, but I'm not making such demands of that venerable timepiece), so I ordered a Suunto Core Military watch in all-black...

... which looked like a dinner plate on my arm.

I guess the marketplace is there - am I surrounded by enormous men? - or perhaps I just need to realign my sense of aesthetics to bring them "up to date".

DH


----------



## SG_67

eagle2250 said:


> .....and we all hope you reciprocated appropriately! Happy Anniversary.


Mrs. SG made out quite well!


----------



## irish95

Congratulations to you and your wife. My wife and I are celebrating our 30th Monday. I assume you will be having a great dinner tonite. My wife and I are joining friends for dinner tonite for an early celebration. Love the watch, looks fantastic.


----------



## SG_67

irish95 said:


> Congratulations to you and your wife. My wife and I are celebrating our 30th Monday. I assume you will be having a great dinner tonite. My wife and I are joining friends for dinner tonite for an early celebration. Love the watch, looks fantastic.


I was actually 2 weeks ago and we spent the week in NYC. We had our anniversary dinner at Gramercy Tavern.


----------



## Semper Jeep

Dhaller said:


> What bedevils me nowadays is the not-seeming-to-go-away trend of GIANT watch faces. I guess Panerai got that ball rolling a decade or so ago, and it's still rolling (as large, round things tend to do.)
> 
> My daily watch is quite a hunk of watch - a Rolex Sea Dweller - purchased in 1994. It's almost too big, but it's supposed to be, of course (the casing being a solid hunk of drilled-out stainless steel).
> 
> Now, I have what apparently is a "medium frame", defined by wrist circumference as lying between 6.5" and 7.5". Mine is right at about 7", sort of the medium median, I guess. Nothing I can do - lifting, etc - will ever change this (well, short of getting fat).
> 
> I wanted a good, durable watch for rock climbing, caving, and such adventures (my Rolex can handle it, but I'm not making such demands of that venerable timepiece), so I ordered a Suunto Core Military watch in all-black...
> 
> ... which looked like a dinner plate on my arm.
> 
> I guess the marketplace is there - am I surrounded by enormous men? - or perhaps I just need to realign my sense of aesthetics to bring them "up to date".
> 
> DH


I had a Suunto Core awhile back and agree that it looked huge, even bigger than what its measurements would indicate (though it's by no means a small watch). I think a big part of that comes from the relatively narrow bezel (or huge watch face:bezel ratio) and the very wide lugs and what _looks_ like an integrated bracelet. All of that just makes the watch look bigger, even though it fit pretty comfortably on my wrist, which is a bit bigger than yours.

I ended up returning my Suunto to REI after having repeated problems with the display and going with a G-Shock Rangeman instead. It doesn't have as many functions as the Suunto but it suits my needs and I think it looks better than my Suunto did. I didn't really need the GPS capabilities though and I can see how that would be a deal breaker. That said, G-Shock now offers some models with GPS and if they ever also started including a HR monitor, I'd be in for sure.


----------



## irish95

SG_67 said:


> I was actually 2 weeks ago and we spent the week in NYC. We had our anniversary dinner at Gramercy Tavern.


My wife surprised me on our 10th anniversary with a trip to NY. We stayed at the Plaza. As the sun was setting on Saturday nite, we climbed out the bathroom window and had a few drinks as we overlooked Central Park. Unbelievable view as you can imagine on a clear evening. For anyone concerned, there is about a 6/9 foot ledge on the upper floors. Based on the evidence left behind, we were not the first to take in the view.


----------



## SG_67

^ I’m afraid to ask what that evidence was!


----------



## JArmstrong

Trusty and much abused solar Seiko today. Hoping to upgrade to a Grand Seiko this next year ☺


----------



## Semper Jeep

I've got my Doxa 300 Searambler on my wrist today.


----------



## iam.mike

Nice looking wrist watch @Semper Jeep!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RogerP

Oooooh, cool Doxa!


----------



## StephenRG

New acquisition - I've always liked this watch but didn't pull the trigger until I saw a drop advertising it and on searching found that Amazon had it for $295. Couldn't resist.


----------



## RogerP

StephenRG said:


> New acquisition - I've always liked this watch but didn't pull the trigger until I saw a drop advertising it and on searching found that Amazon had it for $295. Couldn't resist.
> View attachment 36870


A bargain and a beauty - congrats my friend!


----------



## irish95

SG_67 said:


> ^ I'm afraid to ask what that evidence was!


SG, the evidence consisted of a few empty pint bottles, cigars and cigs left on the ledge. This is one of the pictures taken by my wife that evening.


----------



## jackmccullough

This is what I'm _not_ wearing today.










It's my only watch and the band just broke. After taking it to one place and being told the band has been discontinued I was able to find another guy who says he can fix it.

You have no idea how many times you look at your watch until every time you try it's not there.

I'm thinking of finding a new one because the watch and band are about twenty years old and it's hard to be confident that the band will last.


----------



## Semper Jeep

jackmccullough said:


> This is what I'm _not_ wearing today.
> 
> View attachment 36931
> 
> 
> It's my only watch and the band just broke. After taking it to one place and being told the band has been discontinued I was able to find another guy who says he can fix it.
> 
> You have no idea how many times you look at your watch until every time you try it's not there.
> 
> I'm thinking of finding a new one because the watch and band are about twenty years old and it's hard to be confident that the band will last.


Very cool watch but I feel your pain. That's always a risk with watches with unique/integrated bands or bracelets. If something on the bracelet breaks it can be a hell of a time trying to find parts or something else that will fit it.

I've got an analog/digital Victorinox that I really love but the bracelet has integrated rubber lugs and rubber center links and one of the lugs finally broke last year essentially rendering the watch useless as I cannot find any replacements.


----------



## Steel Rim

Reverso


----------



## MikeinGlennDale

Seiko Save the Ocean 1 Turtle on (wearable) Silicone Seiko strap.


----------



## eagle2250

MikeinGlennDale said:


> Seiko Save the Ocean 1 Turtle on (wearable) Silicone Seiko strap.


Nice watch and welcome to AAAC, MikeinGlenDale!


----------



## MikeinGlennDale

eagle2250 said:


> Nice watch and welcome to AAAC, MikeinGlenDale!


Thanks @eagle2250 . Appreciate the welcome there sir.


----------



## RogerP

Love the Reverso and the Turtle!


----------



## MTM_Master?

Wearing a new addition, Blancpain Fifty Fathoms


----------



## MikeinGlennDale

Luminox Chrono on single pass NATO. Upgraded to Sapphire.


----------



## eagle2250

^^ Very nice. A decidedly manly and yet still attractive design!

As I will be doing some roadwork (exercise) in an hour or so, I am wearing my Apple watch. It tells me how far I've gone, the time it took me to do it, how many overall calories and how many 'fat' calories I've burned, my high, low and average heart rates during the exercise, and after it's all over, it praises me for the great job I did! Not bad for a wrist watch, eh?


----------



## MikeinGlennDale

Steel Rim said:


> Reverso
> 
> View attachment 37812


The strap is perfect. What a watch! Looks terrific


----------



## MikeinGlennDale

Blacked out Lumi. Black PVD coated bracelet. Goes great with black leather wingtips and black leather AE belt.


----------



## MTM_Master?

My Panerai Luminor is keeping me warm on a cold Wisconsin day


----------



## MikeinGlennDale

MTM_Master? said:


> My Panerai Luminor is keeping me warm on a cold Wisconsin day
> View attachment 38086


Do you love the wearability? Does the crown guard dig into the back of your hand


----------



## eagle2250

MikeinGlennDale said:


> Do you love the wearability? Does the crown guard dig into the back of your hand


Be the answer to your query yes or no, wearing the watch on one's right wrist would present no such problem! That watch was made for a south paw.


----------



## MTM_Master?

MikeinGlennDale said:


> Do you love the wearability? Does the crown guard dig into the back of your hand


Speaking for myself, I find the Panerai cushion case design very comfortable. To be fair, I also have a larger wrist, which may help. I don't wear my Panerai too tight and the crown guard has never bothered me. Of course, there are a few destro/left handed models which have their crown guards at 9 o'clock, which could always be worn of the left wrist...


----------



## MikeinGlennDale

MTM_Master? said:


> Speaking for myself, I find the Panerai cushion case design very comfortable. To be fair, I also have a larger wrist, which may help. I don't wear my Panerai too tight and the crown guard has never bothered me. Of course, there are a few destro/left handed models which have their crown guards at 9 o'clock, which could always be worn of the left wrist...


Thanks, it's good to know. I have a big wrist also. Not big enough for Invicta but maybe big enough for Pan. I am narrowing the choices for a milestone event. I'm down to Grand Seiko, Ball, and Panerai. Given I am super hard on watches, shoes, cell phones I need durability and daily life resistance to scrapes and scuffs.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


>


Both interesting and informative. I'm left wondering how many of the more extreme designs sold and pretty sure my level of sophistication are insufficient to properly appreciate such baubles! Thanks for sharing that video with us.


----------



## RogerP

I do crave a classic tank.


----------



## MikeinGlennDale

eagle2250 said:


> Both interesting and informative. I'm left wondering how many of the more extreme designs sold and pretty sure my level of sophistication are insufficient to properly appreciate such baubles! Thanks for sharing that video with us.


+1 First time seeing the melted / smashed Cartier watch. Good to know Cartier and Panerai are among the most copied and so prevalent are the high quality fakes that watch dealers are mostly only considering with box and papers if at all.


----------



## David J. Cooper

As do I RogerP. I would love to find a hand wind from the 70s but so does everyone it seems.


----------



## Flanderian

I do not care for the current particularly large watches that have become fashionable, rather, I enjoy smaller, and slimmer Deco inspired designs such as the traditional Tank Watch, or Curvex. But while this watch shares the larger size of currently fashionable watches, it does ring my design bells, and is a handsome and ingenious design.


----------



## StephenRG

Flanderian said:


> I do not care for the current particularly large watches that have become fashionable, rather, I enjoy smaller, and slimmer Deco inspired designs such as the traditional Tank Watch, or Curvex. But while this watch shares the larger size of currently fashionable watches, it does ring my design bells, and is a handsome and ingenious design.


That must have been before Franck Muller discovered LSD


----------



## MikeinGlennDale

The Skyhalk Radio Sync.


----------



## SG_67




----------



## icky thump

Seiko automatic


----------



## phr33dom

Good quality fake Rolex Milgauss, bought 5 years ago in Bangkok for $50, very pleased with it as the case size is 34mm and a real one would be too big at 38mm. Automatic movement.


----------



## eagle2250

MikeinGlennDale said:


> View attachment 38322
> 
> The Skyhalk Radio Sync.


That is indeed a memorably complex watch face...rather fascinating to look at, but I fear that I would never be able to fully understand and/or fully appreciate everything the watch is capable of doing For those who can do so, that is a marvelous piece of work!


----------



## David J. Cooper

I bought this watch at an Hour Passion for a very fair price. This is the photo they took of it with my arm stuck in a box. It was part of a contest.

I loved the look as soon as I put it on. Couldn't stop looking at it. Sadly it began to run a bit fast, 10 minutes a day! They wanted to send it to Toronto for repairs. Luckily a jeweller I trust helped out, they sent it to a warranty approved repairer down the street and it was repaired free of charge.


__
http://instagr.am/p/B0wD687nAv0/


----------



## MikeinGlennDale

MikeinGlennDale said:


> View attachment 38322
> 
> The Skyhalk Radio Sync.


This watch belonged to my BIL Donny Brown. Donny was a thrill seeker who died doing the skydiving he loved. At well over 500 jumps on his log, I dont know how many jumps this Citizen has but this watch still does everything correctly. It syncs via radio, and to be honest that's all I use it for. I love the way the orange colors play with the dial and the bracelet is good quality. It's a sturdy watch and it's in the rotation. As to the slide rule bezel. All I know is it is called a slide rule lol


David J. Cooper said:


> I bought this watch at an Hour Passion for a very fair price. This is the photo they took of it with my arm stuck in a box. It was part of a contest.
> 
> I loved the look as soon as I put it on. Couldn't stop looking at it. Sadly it began to run a bit fast, 10 minutes a day! They wanted to send it to Toronto for repairs. Luckily a jeweller I trust helped out, they sent it to a warranty approved repairer down the street and it was repaired free of charge.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B0wD687nAv0/


That's a beauty. Shame about the time running out of tolerance


----------



## David J. Cooper

Thanks Mike. It‘s perfect now.

It’s nice that you remember your brother in law each time you look at it.


----------



## mreams99

I've been wearing this one quite a bit lately. The asymmetric case shape is interesting.


----------



## MikeinGlennDale

mreams99 said:


> View attachment 38344
> 
> 
> I've been wearing this one quite a bit lately. The asymmetric case shape is interesting.


Great watch strap to match the watch head


----------



## RogerP

mreams99 said:


> View attachment 38344
> 
> 
> I've been wearing this one quite a bit lately. The asymmetric case shape is interesting.


That is just too cool. What model is this?


----------



## mreams99

RogerP said:


> That is just too cool. What model is this?


This is the Orient SK (Super King).
The design is older, but Orient has re-introduced it with an updated movement.


----------



## RogerP

mreams99 said:


> This is the Orient SK (Super King).
> The design is older, but Orient has re-introduced it with an updated movement.


Thanks much!


----------



## RogerP

I've been craving a contemporary tank style watch for some time, and finally scratched the itch with this Armand Nicolet L11 - part of their OHM (Original Historical Movement) series - this one incorporating a modified vintage FHF 70 movement (Fabrique d'Horologerie de Fontainemelon).


----------



## Fading Fast

RogerP said:


> I've been craving a contemporary tank style watch for some time, and finally scratched the itch with this Armand Nicolet L11 - part of their OHM (Original Historical Movement) series - this one incorporating a modified vintage FHF 70 movement (Fabrique d'Horologerie de Fontainemelon).


Wow, I love that - great vintage vibe / great classic look / beautiful clean lines.

That is just handsome. Congrats - enjoy and wear it in good health.


----------



## MikeinGlennDale

Turtle on a brand new crafter blue...smells like vanilla, feels like a BIFL


----------



## StephenRG

RogerP said:


> I've been craving a contemporary tank style watch for some time, and finally scratched the itch with this Armand Nicolet L11 - part of their OHM (Original Historical Movement) series - this one incorporating a modified vintage FHF 70 movement (Fabrique d'Horologerie de Fontainemelon).


I'm not usually a fan of square or tank watches - they seem all too often to be crowded, i.e., not enough "white space" (or grey or blue, etc. etc) on the dial. But the proportions of the hands and indices here are very good indeed. I really like it. Wear it in good health!


----------



## RogerP

Cheers gents. One of the things I really like about non-round watches is their relative rarity among contemporary offerings.


----------



## irish95

RogerP said:


> I've been craving a contemporary tank style watch for some time, and finally scratched the itch with this Armand Nicolet L11 - part of their OHM (Original Historical Movement) series - this one incorporating a modified vintage FHF 70 movement (Fabrique d'Horologerie de Fontainemelon).


I've almost ordered that watch myself. I saw it in black also, but I like the white much better. Great choice Roger.


----------



## RogerP

^^^ Thanks much! I bounced between black, blue and white - there isn't a bad choice.


----------



## Semper Jeep

Orange Sumo on my wrist today:





















MikeinGlennDale said:


> This watch belonged to my BIL Donny Brown. Donny was a thrill seeker who died doing the skydiving he loved. At well over 500 jumps on his log, I dont know how many jumps this Citizen has but this watch still does everything correctly. It syncs via radio, and to be honest that's all I use it for. I love the way the orange colors play with the dial and the bracelet is good quality. It's a sturdy watch and it's in the rotation. As to the slide rule bezel. All I know is it is called a slide rule lol


That's a shame about your BIL but like you said, he died doing what he loved so that sounds like a good thing to me.

As for the Skyhawk itself, I used to think they were hideous and gaudy and everything that is wrong with watches today and then I saw a coworker wearing one and I found myself staring at it in meetings and I think it actually comes off a lot more subtle in person than the pictures make it appear and after trying his on one day, I was sold. It's now on my shortlist. It's such a fun and interesting watch.


----------



## MikeinGlennDale

Semper Jeep said:


> Orange Sumo on my wrist today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a shame about your BIL but like you said, he died doing what he loved so that sounds like a good thing to me.
> 
> As for the Skyhawk itself, I used to think they were hideous and gaudy and everything that is wrong with watches today and then I saw a coworker wearing one and I found myself staring at it in meetings and I think it actually comes off a lot more subtle in person than the pictures make it appear and after trying his on one day, I was sold. It's now on my shortlist. It's such a fun and interesting watch.


Happened to me to. The spikes on the bezel really come through more in real life than in pictures


----------



## MikeinGlennDale

The orange sumo is sweet. I thought only the monster could pull off that orange but your sumo looks better than any monster.


----------



## StephenRG




----------



## scottfranklin

RogerP said:


> ^^^ Thanks much! I bounced between black, blue and white - there isn't a bad choice.


The prices at Jomashop (all <$1000) are enticing and I like how the look changes so much depending on the strap. They show the black with both calf and alligator; I like both. The blue with tan leather may be too much, but I do like the blue dial. Sigh, choices.


----------



## EclecticSr.

RogerP said:


> Cheers gents. One of the things I really like about non-round watches is their relative rarity among contemporary offerings.


I am pulling forth all my strength to not pull the trigger, tho I fear weakness will win in the end . I love non round watches that draw on the vintage of yesteryear, having several such watches, especially manual wind . Thank you for providing that beauty, although my wallet will hate you.


----------



## EclecticSr.

When and if I master this photo and post images, I will have to describe verbally what I intend to display visually. Today, Seiko presage in rose gold tone. My mood may change mid day. I get great satisfaction in regulating my watches to within a few seconds or less of accuracy a day, non quartz of course.

It's the Virgo in me.


----------



## RogerP

EclecticSr. said:


> I am pulling forth all my strength to not pull the trigger, tho I fear weakness will win in the end . I love non round watches that draw on the vintage of yesteryear, having several such watches, especially manual wind . Thank you for providing that beauty, although my wallet will hate you.


Yes, this does rather sound like it's right in your wheelhouse.



scottfranklin said:


> The prices at Jomashop (all <$1000) are enticing and I like how the look changes so much depending on the strap. They show the black with both calf and alligator; I like both. The blue with tan leather may be too much, but I do like the blue dial. Sigh, choices.


The tan does that blue watch no favors. And the strap is an odd size at 23mm, so replacement options aren't plentiful. It seems the blue comes with with that tan or with blue gator - the latter being far preferable.


----------



## EclecticSr.

RogerP said:


> Yes, this does rather sound like it's right in your wheelhouse.
> 
> The tan does that blue watch no favors. And the strap is an odd size at 23mm, so replacement options aren't plentiful. It seems the blue comes with with that tan or with blue gator - the latter being far preferable.


I agree, 23mm. seems rather large for a watch of that width , yet there re several ebay sellers that can provide bands in croc and gator to suit.


----------



## EclecticSr.

RogerP said:


> Yes, this does rather sound like it's right in our wheelhouse.
> 
> I no doubt will succumb in time. No need for mid-evil torture devices.


----------



## MikeinGlennDale

EclecticSr. said:


> When and if I master this photo and post images, I will have to describe verbally what I intend to display visually. Today, Seiko presage in rose gold tone. My mood may change mid day. I get great satisfaction in regulating my watches to within a few seconds or less of accuracy a day, non quartz of course.
> 
> It's the Virgo in me.


Lol the photo limitations are keeping me from writing a review of the Allen Edmonds Storm Trekker boots. I did a camera picture then took a screen shot of the picture to upload. I like the new Seiko product lines. I've been thinking the snowflake is my goal watch


----------



## scottfranklin

RogerP said:


> The tan does that blue watch no favors. And the strap is an odd size at 23mm, so replacement options aren't plentiful. It seems the blue comes with with that tan or with blue gator - the latter being far preferable.


Yeah, the tan w/blue is hard to swallow. The blue gator band is better. I do like the rough leather look, though. I wonder if the dark brown pictured with the silver dial would work with the blue. https://www.finwatchstraps.com/ has some interesting bands as well (in 23mm). But I really don't need another watch...


----------



## Semper Jeep

Emperor Tuna today:


----------



## Hebrew Barrister

had my eye on this for a while, then joma had a ridiculous deal on them (like 70% off), and i couldn't say no. yeah, it's just a sw500 movement (valjoux 7750 clone), yeah it's styled after an old minerva chronograph when the only connection between minerva and montblanc is that montblanc bought minerva, and yeah it's thick, but i dig the vintage styling, nothing wrong with a valjoux 7750, it came with a nice strap, and the lume is surprisingly nice. oh and as far as i can tell, it keeps perfect time. i'd love to throw it on a time grapher. i don't know if it's regulated or not, but i think i got lucky and it's easily within cosc.

i know, grey market and all, but i figure plenty of watchmakers can work on a sw500, so not too worried about it.


----------



## RogerP

Whoa that is cool! I love two register chronographs.


----------



## Hebrew Barrister

RogerP said:


> Whoa that is cool! I love two register chronographs.


here, i found a pic comparing it to the minerva that inspired it:










they actually now make a monopusher model, but that's pricey, and if i'm going to spend that much, it'll be on a rolex so i can be sure i won't lose money on the deal


----------



## Semper Jeep

I needed some bling today.


----------



## eagle2250

Semper Jeep said:


> I needed some bling today.


Nice timepiece. Is it of stainless steel construction?


----------



## MikeinGlennDale

That's my next watch style, not the steel but the all black for me, but I like the bling on other people. They got the gshock squares perfect. There is a youtube channel Random Rob does a lot of reviews. He has a particular interest in the squares. I mostly want the square with bluetooth so that I can make my cell phone ring when I press the button on the watch.


----------



## MikeinGlennDale

Built for adventure...my biggest adventure on the schedule is the walk from parking lot to desk but hey this watch is built for that lol


----------



## Hellbent

I wear the same watch everyday. An old Seamaster from the beginning of the 60s. I can not be bothered to adjust the date, it seems. However, on the day it happens to be correct I celebrate vigorously


----------



## EclecticSr.

Hellbent said:


> I wear the same watch everyday. An old Seamaster from the beginning of the 60s. I can not be bothered to adjust the date, it seems. However, on the day it happens to be correct I celebrate vigorously
> View attachment 38908


I have that same watch in my collection that is in need of repair when and if I find the parts. Great watch.


----------



## Semper Jeep

eagle2250 said:


> Nice timepiece. Is it of stainless steel construction?


It is indeed stainless steel. This is from the "Full Metal Series" and was offered in this silver, a gold color stainless steel, and a very cool black DLC coated version. The gold looks pretty gaudy in online photos (and full disclosure, I am not generally a fan of gold) but it is a lot more subtle in person.



MikeinGlennDale said:


> That's my next watch style, not the steel but the all black for me, but I like the bling on other people. They got the gshock squares perfect. There is a youtube channel Random Rob does a lot of reviews. He has a particular interest in the squares. I mostly want the square with bluetooth so that I can make my cell phone ring when I press the button on the watch.


I've got two different black square G-Shocks: the classic sized GW-5000 and also a massive GXW-56BB. If you like the square versions and want the bluetooth feature, the Full Metal Series has a very nice black DLC coated watch - the GMWB500GD-1. I will say that I'm very pleased with the comfort of the bracelet on these and they feel a lot more substantial than what I expected from a G-Shock steel bracelet.


----------



## TMMKC




----------



## RogerP

Lovely vintage Seiko 7016 Monaco. Column wheel, flyback, single stacked hour and minute register.


----------



## phr33dom

Fake Rolex Perpetual with gunmetal dial. 36mm case. Purchased from a market stall in Bangkok last month for USD72. Astonishingly it keeps to +/- 3 seconds per day during wear.


----------



## SG_67

phr33dom said:


> Fake Rolex Perpetual with gunmetal dial. 36mm case. Purchased from a market stall in Bangkok last month for USD72. Astonishingly it keeps to +/- 3 seconds per day during wear.
> View attachment 39064


so I take it it doesn't bother you to contribute your small part to an international criminal enterprise?


----------



## phr33dom

SG_67 said:


> so I take it it doesn't bother you to contribute your small part to an international criminal enterprise?


It doesn't bother me because the fake watch industry is huge and supports the employment of many people. People who buy fakes wouldn't buy the real thing (apart from those who want to try a fake model to see if the look is right for them before taking the plunge on a real one) so doesn't detract from Rolex's revenue.

Rolex's mark ups are criminally insane and I can't see why anybody in his or her right mind would spend the vast fortune on a real Rolex to only get bored of it in 6 months. Buying a variety of high quality fakes makes much more sense. Most of my fakes are still running well years after purchase and I get my favourites serviced every 5 years.

The Perpetual model pictured has been made with care because I've put it on my timegrapher instrument and it shows consistent rates on all 6 positions, in fact to COSC standards, although only measured at one temperature. However, this may also have been a lucky copy. This is not the norm with fakes and I usually have to adjust them myself.

I am quick to tell people if a watch I'm wearing is fake because I wouldn't want them to think I'm daft enough to buy a real one. If I ever bought a real Rolex I would still tell people it's fake for the same reason.


----------



## SG_67

^ Timex keeps good time as well. Though I suppose it doesn’t say “Rolex”, which as we all know charged criminal prices, hence making the crime of intellectual property theft all fine and good.


----------



## EclecticSr.

The more I look at the Armand Nicolet line the more impressed I am with the brand. I know one will be coming in time but for now I have to put on hold, too many other items in the pipe right now.


----------



## StephenRG

If you removed the name, I suspect most people with some familiarity with watches would guess AP. Love this watch - but sadly too big for me.


----------



## RogerP

StephenRG said:


> If you removed the name, I suspect most people with some familiarity with watches would guess AP. Love this watch - but sadly too big for me.


Agreed - strong AP vibe.


----------



## WatchmanJimG

I have a bunch of vintage military and civilian pieces in varying states of repair, but these are the watches I actually wear. Both were purchased new over the past few months and I'm quite pleased with them. My head is still spinning from the cost, but I believe the classic quote is "sometimes you gotta say 'what the f--k'." :amazing::amazing::amazing:


----------



## David J. Cooper

Beautiful pair of Rolex watches. Is the Yachtmaster a 40mm? 

I struggled with the plural of Rolex.


----------



## Semper Jeep

^^ I love that Milguass and if I were ever to get a newish Rolex, that one is high up on the list.



David J. Cooper said:


> Beautiful pair of Rolex watches. Is the Yachtmaster a 40mm?
> 
> I struggled with the plural of Rolex.


Rollies?

I'm wearing my fancy diver today:


----------



## StephenRG

David J. Cooper said:


> I struggled with the plural of Rolex.


Fortunate is he who has to struggle thus.

I use "Rolices". It annoys people.


----------



## RogerP

Semper Jeep said:


> ^^ I love that Milguass and if I were ever to get a newish Rolex, that one is high up on the list.
> 
> Rollies?
> 
> I'm wearing my fancy diver today:


My kinda fancy diver!


----------



## WatchmanJimG

David J. Cooper said:


> Beautiful pair of Rolex watches. Is the Yachtmaster a 40mm?
> 
> I struggled with the plural of Rolex.


Thanks! The YM is indeed 40mm. "Rolexes" is the correct plural expression of the word, I believe.


----------



## eagle2250

WatchmanJimG said:


> I have a bunch of vintage military and civilian pieces in varying states of repair, but these are the watches I actually wear. Both were purchased new over the past few months and I'm quite pleased with them. My head is still spinning from the cost, but I believe the classic quote is "sometimes you gotta say 'what the f--k'." :amazing::amazing::amazing:
> 
> View attachment 39260
> View attachment 39261


Character's Joel Goodsen and Lana (Tom Cruise and Rebecca DeMornay) would be pleased with the way you characterized your decision making process with this purchase. Even the term magnificent seems insufficient to adequately describe the visual impact of those two Rolex's. Thank you for sharing those pics with us!


----------



## WatchmanJimG

Semper Jeep said:


> ^^ I love that Milguass and if I were ever to get a newish Rolex, that one is high up on the list.
> 
> Rollies?
> 
> I'm wearing my fancy diver today:


Nice! Which movement does it have?


----------



## David J. Cooper

If I had to choose the Rolex for me it would be a Day/Date. Not quite perfect for my wrist at 36mm but so pretty.

My heart belongs to the new Bulgari Octo Finissimo though. Just have to scrape up 18k Canadian.


----------



## phr33dom

Today's wear is a Henry inexpensive quartz at half price sale, paid about USD100. Olive dial. Changed the strap from black leather to tan fake crocodile.


----------



## WatchmanJimG

David J. Cooper said:


> If I had to choose the Rolex for me it would be a Day/Date. Not quite perfect for my wrist at 36mm but so pretty.
> 
> My heart belongs to the new Bulgari Octo Finissimo though. Just have to scrape up 18k Canadian.


Nowadays the Day-Date 40mm is an option for those seeking a larger watch than the traditional model, just in case that influences your choice. 

Regarding the Bulgari, it's vastly different than what I typically go for but the design is intriguing. I wish you the best of luck whatever you end up with.


----------



## Steel Rim

Explorer 1 
36mm


----------



## phr33dom

Here's a watch I bought today new for USD26.00 at TK Maxx. Caribbean Joe with a Singapore manufactured quartz movement. Pink gold coloured 42mm case which is a bit big and 'in your face' which attracts even more attention because of its piercing blue dial that really glows. Fake leather strap which I will change for a real leather but fake crocodile effect.


----------



## Semper Jeep

WatchmanJimG said:


> Nice! Which movement does it have?


This particular one has the 9f61 quartz which is supposed to be at +/- 10 seconds a year.


----------



## WatchmanJimG

Semper Jeep said:


> This particular one has the 9f61 quartz which is supposed to be at +/- 10 seconds a year.


That's what I suspected. Our local Mayors has a case full of Grand Seiko and though I was seriously tempted by some of models I ended up with the two new Rolexes shown earlier in this thread.


----------



## eagle2250

phr33dom said:


> Here's a watch I bought today new for USD26.00 at TK Maxx. Caribbean Joe with a Singapore manufactured quartz movement. Pink gold coloured 42mm case which is a bit big and 'in your face' which attracts even more attention because of its piercing blue dial that really glows. Fake leather strap which I will change for a real leather but fake crocodile effect.
> View attachment 39310


That is indeed a lot of watch for the price paid and it is reasonably handsome. Bit if I may opine, the watch case, crafted at 42mm, appears a bit out sized for your wrist. A smaller watch face would serve you better.


----------



## phr33dom

Agreed. My ideal watch case size for my build is 34-38mm. But sometimes a bit of vulgarity is necessary to break the tedium of good taste.


----------



## Semper Jeep

I've got my vintage Zodiac on today:


----------



## WatchmanJimG

Semper Jeep said:


> I've got my vintage Zodiac on today:


Nice piece and it's good to see that the luminous bezel inserts hold up long-term.


----------



## Semper Jeep

Another vintage watch today, this time the Heuer Professional 1000 980.023L:






























WatchmanJimG said:


> Nice piece and it's good to see that the luminous bezel inserts hold up long-term.


The lume is surprisingly good for its age, just not very long lasting. I think this one had been relatively babied before it landed on my doorstep.


----------



## irish95

My Breitling Headwind.


----------



## eagle2250

irish95 said:


> My Breitling Headwind.
> View attachment 39379


Seemingly forever tempted by Breitling's watch designs, alas, I have never taken the leap. However, rest assured that your posting for this day has reawakened the unrequited desire. Thanks a lot!


----------



## irish95

eagle2250 said:


> Seemingly forever tempted by Breitling's watch designs, alas, I have never taken the leap. However, rest assured that your posting for this day has reawakened the unrequited desire. Thanks a lot!


Thanks so much Eagle. You might have noticed the date is off 1 day, but really it's just 12 hours. I've owned the watch for about 7 years and it is very temperamental when adjusting date, day etc. It's been in the shop 3 times. On the other hand, my wife's 16 year old Rolex has never been off her wrist and keeps perfect time. Go figure.


----------



## SG_67

irish95 said:


> Thanks so much Eagle. You might have noticed the date is off 1 day, but really it's just 12 hours. I've owned the watch for about 7 years and it is very temperamental when adjusting date, day etc. It's been in the shop 3 times. On the other hand, my wife's 16 year old Rolex has never been off her wrist and keeps perfect time. Go figure.


A few years back HODINKEE published an article something along the lines of mistakes that new watch collectors/buyers make.

Somewhere on that list was the topic of Rolex. Something about how before one really knows watches, they think that Rolex sits at the pinnacle of the watch world. When they finally get into watches and do some studying, they realize that there are far more expensive and complicated watches than just Rolex, and look down at their noses at the brand.

Finally, after being burned more than a few times thinking they were making a good investment, or in overall reliability with respect to other brands, they come to appreciate how reliable Rolex really are and how well they hold their value in the secondary market.


----------



## irish95

SG_67 said:


> A few years back HODINKEE published an article something along the lines of mistakes that new watch collectors/buyers make.
> 
> Somewhere on that list was the topic of Rolex. Something about how before one really knows watches, they think that Rolex sits at the pinnacle of the watch world. When they finally get into watches and do some studying, they realize that there are far more expensive and complicated watches than just Rolex, and look down at their noses at the brand.
> 
> Finally, after being burned more than a few times thinking they were making a good investment, or in overall reliability with respect to other brands, they come to appreciate how reliable Rolex really are and how well they hold their value in the secondary market.


Totally agree SG. I bought my Breitling and my Omega about a year apart after struggling with the decision to buy those 2 or a Rolex Hulk. I wasn't sure how the green hulk would hold up over time relative to other Rolex watches. Plus, I figured 2 would be more versatile than 1 green watch. I missed the boat on that decision, but oh well, I still enjoy both of my watches.


----------



## WatchmanJimG

SG_67 said:


> A few years back HODINKEE published an article something along the lines of mistakes that new watch collectors/buyers make.
> 
> Somewhere on that list was the topic of Rolex. Something about how before one really knows watches, they think that Rolex sits at the pinnacle of the watch world. When they finally get into watches and do some studying, they realize that there are far more expensive and complicated watches than just Rolex, and look down at their noses at the brand.
> 
> Finally, after being burned more than a few times thinking they were making a good investment, or in overall reliability with respect to other brands, they come to appreciate how reliable Rolex really are and how well they hold their value in the secondary market.


Exactly.


----------



## WatchmanJimG

irish95 said:


> Totally agree SG. I bought my Breitling and my Omega about a year apart after struggling with the decision to buy those 2 or a Rolex Hulk. I wasn't sure how the green hulk would hold up over time relative to other Rolex watches. Plus, I figured 2 would be more versatile than 1 green watch. I missed the boat on that decision, but oh well, I still enjoy both of my watches.


I went through something similar to your Hulk experience with the Milgauss but wound up buying it anyway. Haven't stopped staring at it since, except when I'm wearing my Yacht-Master.


----------



## irish95

WatchmanJimG said:


> I went through something similar to your Hulk experience with the Milgauss but wound up buying it anyway. Haven't stopped staring at it since, except when I'm wearing my Yacht-Master.


Both great choices. I was never a big fan of the Milgauss until a friend bought it. Beautiful watch. Love the Yacht-Master also. Enjoy.


----------



## WatchmanJimG

irish95 said:


> Both great choices. I was never a big fan of the Milgauss until a friend bought it. Beautiful watch. Love the Yacht-Master also. Enjoy.


Thanks for your kind words. I hated the Hulk based on Internet photos but was absolutely blown away upon seeing it in person. However, I still dislike the 50th Anniversary Sub with green bezel.


----------



## Semper Jeep

"Dracula" Monster today:


----------



## RogerP

Vintage Omega 30T2


----------



## Cassadine

RogerP said:


> Vintage Omega 30T2


Very clean and unfussy. Two thumbs up.


----------



## AlphaOmega

Omega 300m diver silver face with blue rubber strap.

Went swimming last night and have been this since.



http://imgur.com/a/a9M0Bvw


----------



## AlphaOmega

WatchmanJimG said:


> I have a bunch of vintage military and civilian pieces in varying states of repair, but these are the watches I actually wear. Both were purchased new over the past few months and I'm quite pleased with them. My head is still spinning from the cost, but I believe the classic quote is "sometimes you gotta say 'what the f--k'." :amazing::amazing::amazing:
> 
> View attachment 39260
> View attachment 39261


I love the Milgauss with green crystal.


----------



## phr33dom

New Cartier Santos purchased from an unauthorised dealer at a market stall in Bangkok last year for around USD45. No box, papers or warranty card. Quartz movement.


----------



## SG_67

phr33dom said:


> New Cartier Santos purchased from an unauthorised dealer at a market stall in Bangkok last year for around USD45. No box, papers or warranty card. Quartz movement.
> View attachment 39575


please don't tell me you think that's real.


----------



## phr33dom

SG_67 said:


> please don't tell me you think that's real.


The thought had crossed my mind that it may not be real but it looked so well made I took the chance and bought it anyway. I'm pleased I did as I'm delighted with the purchase.


----------



## smmrfld

phr33dom said:


> The thought had crossed my mind that it may not be real but it looked so well made I took the chance and bought it anyway. I'm pleased I did as I'm delighted with the purchase.


"The thought had crossed my mind". "Took the chance". You're kidding, right?


----------



## SG_67

smmrfld said:


> "The thought had crossed my mind". "Took the chance". You're kidding, right?


I'm still cracking up at calling some guy in a market stall in Bangkok an "unauthorized dealer".


----------



## phr33dom

Today's watch is a Bulgari branded dress watch purchased new about 4 years ago for USD30 at a horological dealership in a shopping mall in Cambodia's capital city Phnom Penh. There is an interesting band of vertically striped lines to the central part of the face, although not clear in the picture, that enhances the visual appeal. I've changed the battery once since purchase. Not only is it intrinsically a fine and beautiful watch it brings back fond memories of a wonderful trip to this amazing country.


----------



## SG_67

I have to think, at this point, you’re just pulling our leg. You have a sly sense of humor my friend; horological dealership?


----------



## EclecticSr.

The people producing these knockoffs no longer bother to change up the original brand name. Rolox, Roloxx, Omegga etc. I guess they figure the knockoffs are that good there's no need to any longer.


----------



## SG_67

EclecticSr. said:


> The people producing these knockoffs no longer bother to change up the original brand name. Rolox, Roloxx, Omegga etc. I guess they figure the knockoffs are that good there's no need to any longer.


Except in this case, the "Cartier", it's so incredibly off it's obvious. At least with some of the Faux-Lex examples you have to really study it, even crack open the case and study the movement.

There is nothing remotely Santos about the above example. The forger seemed to be phoning it in on this one.


----------



## smmrfld

phr33dom said:


> The thought had crossed my mind that it may not be real but it looked so well made I took the chance and bought it anyway. I'm pleased I did as I'm delighted with the purchase.


Trolls gonna troll. What's next in your cache of totally-legit horological wonders? We're waiting.


----------



## phr33dom

SG_67 said:


> Except in this case, the "Cartier", it's so incredibly off it's obvious. At least with some of the Faux-Lex examples you have to really study it, even crack open the case and study the movement.
> 
> There is nothing remotely Santos about the above example. The forger seemed to be phoning it in on this one.


It is true that some knock-off watches do not fully resemble the genuine article whilst others do. In the Cartier example I prefer the design of the fake to the original which is shown below, but this is merely personal subjective taste. I wouldn't want such an ugly crown, neither do I like the lug design.

The same goes for the Bulgari, I prefer the design and proportions of the fake, the fraudsters have demonstrated better taste in my opinion.


----------



## phr33dom

The example below of a fake Patek Calatrava is that of a precise copy to the original design. I purchased this beautiful timepiece in Bangkok about 7 years ago for about USD75. It is special to me because I got a black genuine stingray skin strap custom made for me in Bangkok to my design specifically to suit this watch and my wrist size. I asked for no holes to be punched in the strap. When I arrived home I drilled just one hole in the correct place.


----------



## Semper Jeep

It's casual Friday:


----------



## FrankieG

Stowa Marine Classic handwinder.


----------



## phr33dom

Beretta branded field watch, 40mm case, Japanese Miyota quartz movement, 100m water resistant, purchased online, cost me about 200 euros. Annoyingly when I changed the battery it was obvious that the watch could easily have been made thinner but rather it was "bulked up" for visual effect. Why would anybody want a watch that's thicker rather than thinner particularly as it's aimed at hunters where it'll catch on cuffs.


----------



## Semper Jeep

FrankieG said:


> Stowa Marine Classic handwinder.
> 
> View attachment 39795


I'm not usually a fan of roman numerals but that's a pretty nice execution. There's a great balance between the size of the font there and the amount of white space.


----------



## phr33dom

'Rolex' Oyster Perpetual, 36mm case size, automatic movement, purchased in a red light district night market in Bangkok last December for USD55. Keeps good time.


----------



## SG_67

Glad to see that Bangkok’s red light district chamber of commerce is trying to diversify its offerings.


----------



## phr33dom

'Rolex' Oyster Perpetual, 36mm case, similar to the watch two posts up but purple dial. Both timepieces were purchased together from the same dealer whom unlike some was not pushy and remained professional throughout despite loud car alarm music blaring out from an adjacent strip club entrance.


----------



## Mr Thorvald

I'm glad to see I'm not the only one with a 'replica' Rolex. Protip--don't buy the ones on the street, the mail order from China are the better replicas, they have the sweep second hand and are self winding (not battery operated quartz movements like timex has). Right now I'm wearing a 39mm Explorer I. Of course, they are not real Rolexes and tend to break, but the place I bought that one and a silver face 39mm Oyster Perpetual (I have a small wrist, so can't wear the 40mm sub or GMT II, looks funny on me) fixed it for me, I had to ship it back to China, but they are only charging me for the shipping. Right now they are all quarantined so they can't ship it back to me. I hope they don't all drop dead or I'll never get my OP back! If anyone is interested I can tell you the name of the place.


----------



## RogerP

One of the two main watch forums that I frequent has a strict "no fakes" policy. You can't post images of them and can't offer them for sale. I think that's awesome. 

I have zero sympathy for a company like Rolex and don't believe they suffer any meaningful harm from these cheap ripoffs. I just for the life of me can't imagine why anyone would want to wear a fully formed piece of fraud on their wrist. I really can't. Because while I have no objection to cheap watches, I do take objection to flagrant dishonesty. And the manufacturers of these pieces are quite literally trading in dishonesty.

There is a whole world out there of inexpensive mechanical watches that aren't pretending to be something they are not. These watches don't have deception baked into every inch of their design and an outright lie stamped on the dial. That's where I'd choose to spend my money. I happily wear an $85 Seiko 5. But you literally couldn't pay me to strap a fake Rolex to my wrist.


----------



## David J. Cooper

Well said RogerP. Why not buy an Orient Bambino or a Hamilton Khaki and know you have a nice mechanical watch on your wrist. I shudder to think about the conditions under which a 75 dollar Patek is made.

There was a great article I read somewhere on the blogosphere about fake Canada Coose products that were stuffed with contaminated chicken feathers. If that doesn’t scare you off fakes then, enjoy.


----------



## StephenRG

RogerP said:


> Because while I have no objection to cheap watches, I do take objection to flagrant dishonesty. And the manufacturers of these pieces are quite literally trading in dishonesty.
> 
> There is a whole world out there of inexpensive mechanical watches that aren't pretending to be something they are not. These watches don't have deception baked into every inch of their design and an outright lie stamped on the dial. That's where I'd choose to spend my money. I happily wear an $85 Seiko 5. But you literally couldn't pay me to strap a fake Rolex to my wrist.


Yup. Design matters - but you can find appealing design at those low prices, without having "Rolex" or AP or whoever on the dial. I bought a sterile Bauhaus watch - Rodina, I think. It's been mistaken for a Nomos or Stowa more than once. But I would not have bought it had it said "Nomos" or "Stowa".


----------



## mhj

David J. Cooper said:


> Well said RogerP. Why not buy an Orient Bambino or a Hamilton Khaki and know you have a nice mechanical watch on your wrist. I shudder to think about the conditions under which a 75 dollar Patek is made.
> 
> There was a great article I read somewhere on the blogosphere about fake Canada Coose products that were stuffed with contaminated chicken feathers. If that doesn't scare you off fakes then, enjoy.


I have an Orient Bambino and it's a really nice looking watch for $130, not highly accurate but good enough.


----------



## phr33dom

RogerP said:


> I have zero sympathy for a company like Rolex and don't believe they suffer any meaningful harm from these cheap ripoffs. I just for the life of me can't imagine why anyone would want to wear a fully formed piece of fraud on their wrist. I really can't. Because while I have no objection to cheap watches, I do take objection to flagrant dishonesty. And the manufacturers of these pieces are quite literally trading in dishonesty.
> 
> There is a whole world out there of inexpensive mechanical watches that aren't pretending to be something they are not. These watches don't have deception baked into every inch of their design and an outright lie stamped on the dial. That's where I'd choose to spend my money. I happily wear an $85 Seiko 5. But you literally couldn't pay me to strap a fake Rolex to my wrist.


I do have a degree of sympathy for Rolex. Although I consider their watches way overpriced considering that they are mass-produced junk (they churn out about a million watches every year) and are notoriously inaccurate long term timekeepers, I do however like many of their designs. It is rare for me to find an inexpensive genuine watch that I consider exceptionally well styled.

There is no dishonesty when I wear a fake watch because I tell everybody it's fake. I wouldn't want anybody to think I've got more money than sense and in the case of wearing a 'Rolex' also demonstrate I know nothing about watches. It's fun having and wearing a collection of fakes and I'd rather spend serious money on other things. Oddly, despite being fakes I nevertheless admire, cherish and take great care of them and most have been going for years without problems although I do get my favourites serviced.


----------



## scottfranklin

In the realm of non-fakes...I've been trying out new bands for my Hamilton Field Khaki Mechanical and this camel Geckota (Kington vintage style) my favorite so far.


----------



## mhj

phr33dom said:


> I do have a degree of sympathy for Rolex. Although I consider their watches way overpriced considering that they are mass-produced junk (they churn out about a million watches every year) and are notoriously inaccurate long term timekeepers, I do however like many of their designs. It is rare for me to find an inexpensive genuine watch that I consider exceptionally well styled.
> 
> There is no dishonesty when I wear a fake watch because I tell everybody it's fake. I wouldn't want anybody to think I've got more money than sense and in the case of wearing a 'Rolex' also demonstrate I know nothing about watches. It's fun having and wearing a collection of fakes and I'd rather spend serious money on other things. Oddly, despite being fakes I nevertheless admire, cherish and take great care of them and most have been going for years without problems although I do get my favourites serviced.


I don't think that most people that buy fakes are likely to or have the means to buy a real one. No loss to Rolex. However, wearing a fake can lead to acquiring a desire to eventually buying a real one. This was the case for me, I had several fake Rolexes and Breitlings before eventually buying the real thing when I was able.


----------



## SG_67

Thank you for all of those members who express themselves as being in favor of criminal activity, simply based on ones own subjective criteria. At least I know how to view any future pronouncements.


----------



## David J. Cooper

scottfranklin. Yes that is the watch I mentioned. I have the same one on it's original NATO band.


----------



## RogerP

Inexpensive. Authentic. Mechanical. $100 vintage Citizen.


----------



## scottfranklin

David J. Cooper said:


> scottfranklin. Yes that is the watch I mentioned. I have the same one on it's original NATO band.


It's a great watch. I've worn it on the NATO band for a year or so and felt an urge for a dressier option. The camel really brightens the watch and changes how it feels from something you'd wear in the field (it is a field watch, after all) to something that fits in an office, albeit on the casual side.

This post is basically an extended add for watchgecko, but still a fun read.


----------



## David J. Cooper

__
http://instagr.am/p/BthOf6kHu6v/

This is mine still on the factory NATO.


----------



## David J. Cooper

Taking this one to Palm Desert to see if my new golf swing will hold up.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BqvgVx4HQWI/


----------



## scottfranklin

And here's the other strap (also watchgecko). Darker than the camel, less rugged than the NATO. It tapers less than the camel strap, is a bit grainier leather, and has the accents near the lugs, so feels less refined (in a good way).


----------



## David J. Cooper

Looks great.


----------



## RogerP

Well I'm loving all the cool colourways available in the new Seiko "5KX" series and took the plunge on this moss greeen variation.


----------



## irish95

RogerP said:


> Well I'm loving all the cool colourways available in the new Seiko "5KX" series and took the plunge on this moss greeen variation.


Is that an aftermarket band or did it come with the watch? I've been debating one of those for my Seiko 004.


----------



## irish95

I switched out the steel bracelet and put this strap on my son's Seiko 5. I think the contrast with the green looks good. The drilled lugs makes it so easy. It has a deployment clasp.


----------



## Mr Thorvald

Here is some info most people don't know--Some people think all 'fake' watches are the ones on Canal street you can buy for $50, I bought some of these when I was younger, and though they keep good time they don't look real, what do you expect for that amount of money. I thought all fakes were cheap, until I recently bought a couple of $500 replica Rolexes from a Chinese company by mail order. These are absolutely indistinguishable from the real thing. Even my watch guy couldn't tell it was fake until he opened it up. They are stainless steel, not gold. There is a problem with reliability though, I have to say, one of them broke after a year, had to send it back to the factory, but they fixed it. Repairs are cheaper for chinese watches--Don't forget that going to an official Rolex repair shop is going to set you back hundreds of dollars at the very least-- factor that into the price you pay for the real one. My Explorer I (black face) and Oyster Perpetual (silver face), both with stainless steel bracelets, have real mechanical self-winding movements (made in China). These are quality watches, more expensive than Seikos, and about the same quality (though all mechanical movements are more prone to problems than the simple quartz battery movements). 
In contrast I also have a very nice Alba/Seiko 38mm solar quartz dive watch with steel bracelet (which I am wearing today) that looks like a smaller Submariner, and its a nice watch, very dependable, cost about $200, don't have to replace batteries because its solar, but it's just not the same thing as the Rolexes. (I recommend Albas if you have a small wrist like me.) 
But wearing the Alba/Seiko watches doesn't give me that little spring in my step. In my case nobody would look at me and think my watch was fake, since I look like I can afford a Rolex (even though looks can be deceiving--white privilege isn't as profitable as it used to be).


----------



## RogerP

irish95 said:


> Is that an aftermarket band or did it come with the watch? I've been debating one of those for my Seiko 004.


This is the stock bracelet for this particular model.


----------



## RogerP

Mr Thorvald said:


> Here is some info most people don't know--Some people think all 'fake' watches are the ones on Canal street you can buy for $50, that I used to buy when I was younger. I thought so too until I recently bought a couple of replica Rolexes from a Chinese company by mail order. These are absolutely indistinguishable from the real thing. Even my watch guy couldn't tell it was fake until he opened it up. They are stainless steel, not gold. There is a problem with reliability though, I have to say, one of them broke after a year, had to send it back to the factory, and they fixed it. Repairs are cheaper for chinese watches--Don't forget that going to an official Rolex repair shop is going to set you back hundreds of dollars at the very least-- factor that into the price you pay for the real one. My Explorer I (black face) and Oyster Perpetual (silver face) were about $500 each, and have real mechanical self-winding movements (made in China). Not quartz. In contrast I also have a very nice Alba/Seiko 38mm solar quartz dive watch with steel bracelet (which I am wearing today) that looks like a smaller Submariner, and its a nice watch, very dependable, cost about $200, but it's just not the same thing as the Rolexes. In my case nobody would look at me and think they are fake, since I look like I can afford a Rolex (even though looks can be deceiving--white privilege isn't as profitable as it used to be).


As I stated above, my issue with fake watches isn't their cheapness, it's their fakeness. A better quality fake isn't any less_ fake_. Purchasing one isn't any less of an act of rewarding theft (of design by the ripoff manufacturer) and dishonesty.


----------



## Mr Thorvald

RogerP said:


> As I stated above, my issue with fake watches isn't their cheapness, it's their fakeness. A better quality fake isn't any less_ fake_. Purchasing one isn't any less of an act of rewarding theft (of design by the ripoff manufacturer) and dishonesty.


'Theft' is... such a dirty word. We prefer 'replicas,' an _homage_ to the original manufacturer, acknowledging their wonderful abilities in design and manufacture.
Pricing an Explorer I at $8,000 discriminates against poor people such as myself, and I do everything I can to help the disadvantaged and the discriminated against in our society (especially when that is me). Under president Sanders, Rolexes will be banned and their wearers sent to the new re-education camps. Capitalism entails the theft of labor from the lumpen proletariat (that's me), so it is capitalism's fault, not mine.
By the way, anyone else disappointed that Joe Pesci didn't win best supporting actor? He's retiring, this was his last movie, I think a little appreciation would have been in order. A little bit, know what I'm sayin'? Marty Scorsese got his revenge by very publicly falling asleep during the rap performance at the Oscars though, so there's that.


----------



## DCR

This thread took an amusing turn.


----------



## RogerP

Mr Thorvald said:


> 'Theft' is... such a dirty word. We prefer 'replicas,' an _homage_ to the original manufacturer, acknowledging their wonderful abilities in design and manufacture.


It is not an "homage" when the manufacturer falsely places the name and logo of the original on a complete fake. Theft is a dirty word. Trading in counterfeit goods is a dirty business. At at least in Canada, it is rather seriously frowned upon.

https://laws-lois.justice.gc.ca/eng/annualstatutes/2014_32/page-1.html


----------



## Mr Thorvald

DCR said:


> This thread took an amusing turn.


I see you are a friend of ours Mr. DCR.


----------



## RogerP

irish95 said:


> I switched out the steel bracelet and put this strap on my son's Seiko 5. I think the contrast with the green looks good. The drilled lugs makes it so easy. It has a deployment clasp.
> View attachment 39964


Yup. Nice combo with the green and brown.


----------



## MikeinGlennDale

RogerP said:


> Yup. Nice combo with the green and brown.


Looks great. Goes with khaki


----------



## MikeinGlennDale

SKX007 on Seiko black silicone. Leaving for upgrades...lumed ceramic and double domed blue AR Sapphire crystal coming right up.


----------



## Cawood

Jaeger LeCoultre Grande Taille Reverso


----------



## Fading Fast

Cawood said:


> Jaeger LeCoultre Grande Taille Reverso
> View attachment 40871


Oh, well now, that is quite nice. Or more to the point - holy cow, that is a beautiful watch.


----------



## EclecticSr.

Fading Fast said:


> Oh, well now, that is quite nice. Or more to the point - holy cow, that is a beautiful watch.


C'mon now fading, what you really wanted to say is " Holy Jaeger Reverso Batman that's one beautiful watch" .


----------



## Fading Fast

EclecticSr. said:


> C'mon now fading, what you really wanted to say is " Holy Jaeger Reverso Batman that's one beautiful watch" .


You are so right - my brain went into uber-beauty-sparked vapor lock. That watch is insane.


----------



## GregorSamsa

That reverso is a beauty!

Here is my newly acquired Chaumet automatic


----------



## Semper Jeep

MikeinGlennDale said:


> SKX007 on Seiko black silicone. Leaving for upgrades...lumed ceramic and double domed blue AR Sapphire crystal coming right up.
> View attachment 40869


Be sure to post it up once the mods are complete.

I've got an SKX007 but recently got the similar but slightly smaller SBCM023 perpetual calendar and it's rarely left my wrist over the past 6 weeks and I cannot see myself ever wanting to wear my SKX in its current form again so I've been thinking modding it.

At the very least, I'd probably go with the double domed sapphire crystal but also thinking of maybe having it bead blasted or brushed and adding a matching bezel.

Here's a shot of my SBCM023 from a few days ago:


----------



## Steel Rim

Love mine too, especially on ostrich


----------



## DaveTrader




----------



## Guest

I like it


----------



## croe

My new Breitling Super Ocean Heritage. It's really growing on me.


----------



## MikeinGlennDale

Semper Jeep said:


> Be sure to post it up once the mods are complete.
> 
> I've got an SKX007 but recently got the similar but slightly smaller SBCM023 perpetual calendar and it's rarely left my wrist over the past 6 weeks and I cannot see myself ever wanting to wear my SKX in its current form again so I've been thinking modding it.
> 
> At the very least, I'd probably go with the double domed sapphire crystal but also thinking of maybe having it bead blasted or brushed and adding a matching bezel.
> 
> Here's a shot of my SBCM023 from a few days ago:
















lumed ceramic bezel insert, double domed sapphire crystal. Turtle 🐢 silicone strap. I love it after the upgrades its even better.


----------



## phr33dom

Samsung Gear S2 smart watch, cogs and balance wheel move:


----------



## eagle2250

phr33dom said:


> Samsung Gear S2 smart watch, cogs and balance wheel move:
> 
> View attachment 43334


Both mechanically and aesthetically fascinating, for sure! I like your watch.


----------



## phr33dom

New watch arrived today from Germany ordered on Amazon.

Starborn meteorite watch, 35mm diameter solid titanium case, 18mm width ostrich print leather strap, Japanese quartz movement, authenticity certificate.

The watch dial is made from a meteorite that landed in northern Sweden a million years ago. Its composition is an alloy of mainly iron and nickel and has an interesting visual crystalline structure. However it has been rhodium plated after being cut from the meteorite to prevent rusting.

USD350 including taxes and delivery.


----------



## phr33dom

New watch arrived today. Another meteorite watch, case is 39.6mm diameter, 20mm width crocodile print leather strap, Japanese Miyota 6P80 quartz movement, day, date, month and moonphase. Authenticity certificate.

The watch dial is made from the Muonionalusta meteorite that landed in northern Sweden a million years ago. Its composition is an alloy of mainly iron (89%) and nickel (8.4%) and has an interesting visual crystalline structure. It has been blue rhodium plated after being cut from the meteorite to prevent rusting.

USD456 new from eBay individual in USA.


----------



## mhj

I received this new navy Orient Sun and Moon yesterday. It's more gorgeous in person. This is a stock image; my phone doesn't have the greatest camera.


----------



## MikeinGlennDale




----------



## eagle2250

For what it's worth, I'm in the midst of considering the purchase of a vintage Hamilton Railway pocket watch. With several under consideration, I am so confused! :crazy: What to do, what to do? LOL.


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> For what it's worth, I'm in the midst of considering the purchase of a vintage Hamilton Railway pocket watch. With several under consideration, I am so confused! :crazy: What to do, what to do? LOL.


I love the Hamiltons and I also love the vintage Ball railroad watches.

If I didn't already own several vintage (not expensive) pocket (2) and wristwatches (5 or 6, in storage right now), a railroad one would be my next purchase.

But as with most of my wardrobe, I struggle to find enough opportunities to enjoy the stuff I already have.

If you have any in mind (or when you make a purchase), I (and I'm sure others) would love to see some pics.

Good luck in your hunt.


----------



## eagle2250

Fading Fast said:


> I love the Hamiltons and I also love the vintage Ball railroad watches.
> 
> If I didn't already own several vintage (not expensive) pocket (2) and wristwatches (5 or 6, in storage right now), a railroad one would be my next purchase.
> 
> But as with most of my wardrobe, I struggle to find enough opportunities to enjoy the stuff I already have.
> 
> If you have any in mind (or when you make a purchase), I (and I'm sure others) would love to see some pics.
> 
> Good luck in your hunt.


Thank you for the good wishes and absolutely, should I go through with a purchase I will post pictures.


----------



## MikeinGlennDale

eagle2250 said:


> For what it's worth, I'm in the midst of considering the purchase of a vintage Hamilton Railway pocket watch. With several under consideration, I am so confused! :crazy: What to do, what to do? LOL.


 Love


Fading Fast said:


> I love the Hamiltons and I also love the vintage Ball railroad watches.
> 
> If I didn't already own several vintage (not expensive) pocket (2) and wristwatches (5 or 6, in storage right now), a railroad one would be my next purchase.
> 
> But as with most of my wardrobe, I struggle to find enough opportunities to enjoy the stuff I already have.
> 
> If you have any in mind (or when you make a purchase), I (and I'm sure others) would love to see some pics.
> 
> Good luck in your hunt.


Can't go wrong with a great quality new watch...+1 Ball Trainmaster or fireman...Be on the Ball @eagle2250 
Happy Hunting!


----------



## MikeinGlennDale




----------



## Big T

Hamilton Railroad pocket watch!!!!!! I've been buying one for several years (actually hinting for one as a present!). In Gettysburg, PA, on the Diamond, in the center of town, there is a tiny vintage watch store. The old gent that has it, specializes in railroad pocket watches, and since Hamilton Watch Co., was located in York, Pa (a scant 20 miles east), he has more Hamiltons than any other brand.

The owner is a walking encyclopedia of railroad watch info and has all major makes. Alas, he does not have a website nor does he do Ebay, but a search of watch vendors in the Gettysburg area, will at least get you his telephone number.

Price wise, pocket watches appear cheap, with decent starting around $250.00 (his prices were markedly lower than Ebay), and going up from there. He also had a nice selection of vintage wristwatches.

If my hints go unheeded for Fathers Day, as I will be passing through Gettysburg next week, I may come home with a Hamilton prize!


----------



## eagle2250

Big T said:


> Hamilton Railroad pocket watch!!!!!! I've been buying one for several years (actually hinting for one as a present!). In Gettysburg, PA, on the Diamond, in the center of town, there is a tiny vintage watch store. The old gent that has it, specializes in railroad pocket watches, and since Hamilton Watch Co., was located in York, Pa (a scant 20 miles east), he has more Hamiltons than any other brand.
> 
> The owner is a walking encyclopedia of railroad watch info and has all major makes. Alas, he does not have a website nor does he do Ebay, but a search of watch vendors in the Gettysburg area, will at least get you his telephone number.
> 
> Price wise, pocket watches appear cheap, with decent starting around $250.00 (his prices were markedly lower than Ebay), and going up from there. He also had a nice selection of vintage wristwatches.
> 
> If my hints go unheeded for Fathers Day, as I will be passing through Gettysburg next week, I may come home with a Hamilton prize!


Thank you, my friend, for the lead. I will follow up on it.


----------



## Fading Fast

So, I'm watching the 1933 movie "Night Flight" yesterday when they do a close-up on one of the pilot's wrists and this watch pops up:









Which is extremely close to this watch I bought years ago on eBay:









There is no brand name on my watch or the one in the movie, but the dealer on eBay said it was 1920s "Swiss Military," which makes sense (but I have no idea if true) as many commercial pilots (like the one in "Night Flight") were former military fliers.

That's it, just a neat sighting of a close version of my watch in a 1933 movie.


----------



## The Irishman

Jaeger-leCoultre Polaris automatic... My everyday watch for the foreseeable. I break out the Reverso for more formal occasions, and some Seiko divers / G-shock for sports and rough and tumble.


----------



## phr33dom

Bought today USD25

Non functioning subdials. Blue dial with subtle sunburst effect. Fake leather strap. Singapore quartz movement. Water resistant 3atm.

A perfect travel watch that when wearing with the right clothing will get me upgraded to Business class.


----------



## smmrfld

phr33dom said:


> View attachment 49664
> 
> A perfect travel watch that when wearing with the right clothing will get me upgraded to Business class.


You're obviously not serious, but you forgot the smiley at the end of your post.


----------



## mreams99

I'm wearing a vintage Caravelle automatic today.


----------



## paul winston

Not fancy; but makes me remember an old friend. You can have your own dog's image on the face. Gold or silver color stainless case. Leather band.







Great for the now popular mix breed doodles.


----------



## RogerP

eagle2250 said:


> For what it's worth, I'm in the midst of considering the purchase of a vintage Hamilton Railway pocket watch. With several under consideration, I am so confused! :crazy: What to do, what to do? LOL.


Somewhere in a forgotten drawer I have a wrist watch housing a vintage Hamilton Cal. 917 pocket watch movement. IMO, You'd have to pay thousands for a movement of comparable quality today. I have no doubt you'd enjoy a classic pocket watch from a time when Hamilton was Hamilton.

Found a pic of the movement as viewed through the display back:


----------



## RogerP

Recent arrival - my first from this German brand which I have long admired for their clean, minimalist designs.


----------



## Tom S.

That's a beautiful watch Roger!
Tom


----------



## RogerP

Tom S. said:


> That's a beautiful watch Roger!
> Tom


Cheers Tom


----------



## David J. Cooper

Hamilton Khaki
Crown and Buckle Nato
Murray's Nantucket Reds


----------



## mreams99

Zodiac Grandrally.


----------



## RogerP

Just before Christmas, my wife's beloved IWC let it be known that it was in need of some serious atttention. Timekeeping was way off and the power reserve very low. Over 25 years of almost daily wear, it had already been serviced once or twice - but it had never been running this poorly. So off it went for a complete overhaul.



Baseline readings of timekeeping and amplitude were taken and quickly established what we had observed - the watch was barely functioning. The watch was then completely disassembled with all parts removed, cleaned and inspected for wear.





The old mainspring was jettisoned immediately - standard procedure for a full servicing in any event.

The gorgeous dial was in absolutely mint condition - thankfully, water intrusion was not evident.



The watch was then reassembled, with part-by-part lubrication.



Any parts that required replacement were identified, and the need for replacement explained.



The watch was then re-assembled, pressure-tested, and timekeeping adjusted to better-than-original manufacturer spec.



The watch was returned almost as good as new aesthetically, and at least as good as new mechanically.


----------



## EclecticSr.

After seeing a watch that RogerP had posted some time ago a Armand Nicolet that I admired and would like to own, I found one. Mine is black face which I prefer, easier to read for me. I also at the same Time purchased a Baume et Mercier Hampton and a Ball conductor. I had to regulate the Ball as it was running a bit slow, now within 1 second a day. Baume keeps excellent time out of the box. The Armand ran a bit slow but is now keeping very good time, no need for any adjustment. 

I think these additions to my modest collection will suffice from here on out. But, as most know, until that next one catches your fancy.


----------



## Fading Fast

RogerP said:


> Just before Christmas, my wife's beloved IWC let it be known that it was in need of some serious atttention. Timekeeping was way off and the power reserve very low. Over 25 years of almost daily wear, it had already been serviced once or twice - but it had never been running this poorly. So off it went for a complete overhaul.
> 
> Baseline readings of timekeeping and amplitude were taken and quickly established what we had observed - the watch was barely functioning. The watch was then completely disassembled with all parts removed, cleaned and inspected for wear.
> 
> The old mainspring was jettisoned immediately - standard procedure for a full servicing in any event.
> 
> The gorgeous dial was in absolutely mint condition - thankfully, water intrusion was not evident.
> 
> The watch was then reassembled, with part-by-part lubrication.
> 
> Any parts that required replacement were identified, and the need for replacement explained.
> 
> The watch was then re-assembled, pressure-tested, and timekeeping adjusted to better-than-original manufacturer spec.
> 
> The watch was returned almost as good as new aesthetically, and at least as good as new mechanically.


What an awesome post - really enjoyable. Thank you for taking the time to share.


----------



## Oldsarge

I have not worn a wristwatch in years, for various reasons. Sloth, being the most prominent, I suspect. However, I have just come into possession of a Darin Bill wristband with a nondescript watch. Obviously, the watch has to go but the band is too attractive to let go. Besides, it's a signed piece. Within my notorious miserliness, what should I look for in a time piece. And I don't want to hear any silly noises about Rolex!


----------



## mreams99

Oldsarge said:


> I have not worn a wristwatch in years, for various reasons. Sloth, being the most prominent, I suspect. However, I have just come into possession of a Darin Bill wristband with a nondescript watch. Obviously, the watch has to go but the band is too attractive to let go. Besides, it's a signed piece. Within my notorious miserliness, what should I look for in a time piece. And I don't want to hear any silly noises about Rolex!
> 
> View attachment 71123


That is very nice.
I'm a fan of Seiko and Orient for their nice selection of automatic watches in various styles. Whether you want a dress watch, a field watch, a dive watch, or something else, you can probably find a reasonably-priced watch from either of those.


----------



## Rosarito

Seiko SKX025, a discontinued predecessor to the more popular SKX013, 007, 009. This is my rainy day watch since it has a little more water resistance than my others.


----------



## Mute

Normally I'd have a Omega Seamaster on for daily wear but thought I'd wear my latest pick up:


----------



## DCR

Beautiful reverso


----------



## DRWWE

Reversos are wonderful. Wearing this one today.


----------



## Tweedlover

Oldsarge said:


> I have not worn a wristwatch in years, for various reasons. Sloth, being the most prominent, I suspect. However, I have just come into possession of a Darin Bill wristband with a nondescript watch. Obviously, the watch has to go but the band is too attractive to let go. Besides, it's a signed piece. Within my notorious miserliness, what should I look for in a time piece. And I don't want to hear any silly noises about Rolex!
> 
> View attachment 71123


That's quite nice. I love southwestern bracelets on watches. I'm wearing the one my wife gave me for Christmas today. Lovely band with turquoise cabochons, 4 on each side. Have 1 other southwestern piece with inlay work, turquoise, mother of pearl, jet and coral I've had for decades. If I could take pics, I'd show them.


----------



## RogerP

This Seiko chronograph has been hogging the bulk of available wrist time for a few weeks now.


----------

